# Sticky  **Frozen Embryo - Cycle Buddies**



## Myra

Hello all

Welcome to you new home


----------



## HazelW

Lets hope this thread has better luck than the last one!


----------



## Faith2011

To all FET ladies on this new fresh and positive thread.


----------



## Posie

Is anyone else in their 2 week wait after FET? I've just had a 5 day blast put back and OTD is GOod Friday...


----------



## traace

Hi all, I know it's a bit early for me to jump on here - our next round of FET won't be until May - but after a rough time on our last FET (when I decided that I would be fine without the support of a chatgroup - foolish me!) with a BFP then miscarriage at 6 weeks, I've decided to be proactive this time!  So, I had a wee squizz at the previous thread, and it seems like there was a really bad run of luck over the past month or two, fingers crossed the winds of luck will change with this thread (and you never know, the seasons might too - when the snow finally stops!).  Looking forward to getting to know you all


----------



## Esha82

Hay Ladies, Hope you dont mind me posting as new on this site.

About to start a natural FET.  Bloods start on the 1st.  Anybody else doing a natural FET?  This will be my second one.  The first one I have a lovely 2 year old from.

Wishing you all lots of luck

Esha

x x x


----------



## Angel79

Hi ladies

So pleased this post is here! I have started process for FET and currently on day 4 of tablets - have had intramuscular injection and subsequent aunt flo.

Next scan is tuesday with transfer likely to be 10 april.

Getting really angsty aboutour 2 frosties- will they / wont they defrost!?!


----------



## traace

Posie, I have my fingers and toes crossed for good news for you at Easter!  

Esha, we went straight into a medicated FET cycle, but I am considering asking if I can do a natural cycle next time.  I found the drugs quite tough (remembering them 5x per day was tough too!), the HRT made me really tired.  Have you done both medicated and natural FET cycles, or just natural?

Angel, GCRM told us that there was more than an 80% chance that our blasts would defrost ok, and the one we tried did (and started hatching before transfer).  Fingers crossed with two embies you guys should be fine


----------



## Esha82

Hi Traace, This will be our 3rd FET, first was a medicated and I to found it really hard going.  It seemed to take as long as IVF and the HRT is really heavy going.  It did work and we got our BFP but I miscarried at 6 weeks.  My clinic dont like doing natural FET's really as I am way up in the highlands and it can mean a last minute dash with bloods sent in the post but they agreed in the end, I already had a son from a previous relationship so I trusted my body to know what it needed to do and they agreed.  And I found it fantastic.  And we got our lovely 2 year old girl from that natural so thats why I prefer it.  Are you in Glasgow?

Good Luck with your transfer Angel, Fingers crossed for you.

Posie, hope your 2ww is going ok, fingers crossed for your BFP

x x x x


----------



## SSC

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to wish you all best of luck.

We are now thinking about our first frozen embryo transfer. I think we will do it next month or May time.  I was just wondering how strict I need to be preparing.

When we did our previous 3 fresh cycles I was so strict with my diet. High protein, no caffeine or alcohol etc.  My diet is still healthy but I'm beginning to wonder if I will be OK to enjoy the occasional glass of red wine before we start the cycle. Obviously I'll knock it all on the head when we actually start.

What do you ladies think? X


----------



## Angel79

Hi ladies,

Thanks for comments about defrsost rate - we've been told 60% but prefer 80! 

Hey SSC - ive put myself under less pressure than i have with the iuis and ivfs, although since starting meds for FET i'm on no booze and dont drink caffeine anyway. Apart from chocolate im pretty healthy and eating lots of veg and protein, also 3 brazil nuts a day (selenium) and folic acid. 

Im trying not to stress so much but is easier said than done!

We've also stopped acupuncture which have been doing for nearly years. I think it helped me destress but lost faith in it somewhat after so many BFNs. 

Our councillor a while ago said a glass of red is fine as it increases blood supply to your uterus - she is an ex fertility nurse so knows what she is talking about! I think so long as you dont overdo it and have a good balance youll be fine. Especially if It relaxes you - thats also important.

Baby dust to u all xxxx


----------



## simi0100

Dear ladies - hope you don't mind me joining you...I am back after almost a year away from the site as I had a miscarriage (I was 9 weeks) and just wanted some time out.  I am now ready for our next FET and we had our consultation this morning at Guys ACU and I am feeling ready to try again and am more positive this time!  I am a little anxious as we only have one embie in storage and it will be our last funded cycle so I am keeping fingers and toes crossed!  

Wishing everyone on here all the best and looking forward to getting to know you all!

Simi xx


----------



## traace

Nice to see a lovely wee group forming 

Esha, thanks for the info about the medicated v natural cycles, I also miscarried at 6 weeks while on meds, so am wondering whether to change tactic for our next FET (we have only one embie left in storage, but will consider another fresh round if no luck).  We are in Edinburgh, but GCRM seemed to have a good reputation when we looked at different clinics, so we travel up there for any major procedures (EC/ET).  Bloods and monitoring (not pg) scans can be done in Edinburgh, so it works out not too badly.  

SSC, we might be cycling at the same time, we are aiming for FET in May. 

Simi, I am so sorry about your loss.  Well done for regrouping and coming back to it with a positive attitude.  Good luck!


----------



## Jen2012

Hi ladies.  
Sorry for jumping in but have been following but not posting on here but have on other threads.  I am currently 6 days past a 5 day transfer of 2 embryos and I was just wondering if any of you could let me know any symptons I should be having.  I don't seem to have anything as yet apart from back ache and trouble sleeping but this is not unusual for me.  I have had no spotting or anything although I am expecting it.  Is it good I have nothing or should I be worried?  test date is 2nd April.


----------



## hope82

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are well and having a good day  

I am currently on day 7 DR with our first FET. Looking at 4th April for my first scan. Just seeing if there is anyone else around the same as me in there cycle? 

Love Amy xxx


----------



## jamsponge

Hello all, doing artificial FET, on day 2 of DR.


----------



## Angel79

Hi Amy / hope82! I have first scan on 2 April with transfer likely on the 10th April. We have 2 blasts in freezer. have u any side effects\/ my ovaries are mildly cramping no and then but have been since our last ivf in december. thinkthats because I had 5 treatments (IUI and IVF) in less than a year.

wishing you all the luck in the world Jen2012 that all your symptoms are positive ones. I reckon try not to analyse symptoms too much. I know its easier said than done. Sending you all the luck in the world

tracee and simi - i so sorry for your sad news and hope that this will be your time.

Posie - praying for good news for you today

Esha - not long now till you start. hoping it is a shorter cycle for you this time.

xx


----------



## Posie

Thank you all for your kind wishes! Just finished my first frozen cycle and got a BFP this morning... nervous as the last ivf in Dec ended in a missed m/c and we had the worst Christmas. At least for now it's good news for Easter. Pretty crampy but was similar last time round, guess it's the womb expanding or something.

Jen, symptoms-wise I've been tired, achy and feeling queasy when hungry. 

Hope you're all ok and coping with whatever waiting you're having to do (so much waiting in this process!)
xx


----------



## Posie

ps best of luck to everyone else on this thread x


----------



## MrsHY

Hello
It's been ages since I've been on here- I was finding it very tough to cope. But, I thought I would share a story of hope- at present- and I know it's super early days- I'm pregnant!
As you will see from my signature, I previously had two FETs with two excellent quality blasts both times, with not a whiff of a BFP. I was rapidly losing hope. I changed clinic and there was plenty different about this cycle which may have affected the outcome, but it also just could have been plain old luck! What was different: Hysteroscopy 2 months before, natural cycle, daily clexane and aspirin (as had tests which showed a prothrombin mutation), an IVIG (as high natural killer cells), a complete conviction it hadn't worked- even, I have to admit, a large glass of red wine in the 2ww!
The two embies used were a 3bb and 2bb, we think it was 2bb that stuck as it survived the thaw with 80% of its cells intact versus 60%. But, compare that to the 100% survived 5ab x 2 we had transferred on our first cycle and it is surprising.
As for symptoms, I had NOTHING. Zip. Nada. Kept desperately poking my boobs wanting them to hurt, checking my knickers for spotting, seeing if I felt tired, but no! So don't worry if you don't get symptoms, it's meaningless.
So, just hoping and praying we get through to the heartbeat scan now and that everything's ok. Really hope so.
Good luck everyone x


----------



## Fairy_Dust

Hello!

I have only just found this part of the forum!

As you can see from my signature I have had three failed full cycles but on our last one we were lucky to get a blast frozen. 

He has fondly been named roo for the last year and he was replaced on Wednesday as a 3bb with no deterioration which they were very pleased with. So as I am now 4dp5dt I am hoping that he is burrowing down deep. I listen to zita West every night, just changed over from the post transfer part to 2ww... And drinking a glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) every day.

They have given me 10th April as OTD which I think is a long wait for a blast?  ?

I am also trying quad therapy so have daily tablets and steroid injections, fingers crossed they help!

Looking forward to seeing lots of FET success stories

Fairy_dust x.


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Congrats Posie and Mrshy its lovely news when FET works!!!          

I am back and ready to try again hopefully will begin DR next week actually waiting on clinic to see if I will do natural again or medicated as I requested. So will be lovely chatting with you ladies thoughout this cycle. Good luck wherever you are on this journey!


----------



## Angel79

Good luck fairy dust!! keeping everything crossed!!

I had my scan today and my lining is 9.2mm thick so booked in Wed 10th for transfer of - hopefully - our 2 blasts which are in the freezer!

To those of you who have done a mediated cyle I am thinking of doing pessaries to the 'rear' - have done the other way before but hear it is less messy etc - any advice?

Also, I'm worried i've been overdoing the chocolate over easter. I will lay off it now for a bit but concerned about the caffeine content and if i shouldn't have had so much?

Angel79


----------



## traace

Posie and MrsHY - Congratulations!  That's fantastic news.  

Angel79 - yes, I can confirm, much less messy that way.  A bit weird to start with, but hey ho, that's IVF for you!  It's so glamorous ...    I wouldn't have thought that the caffeine would be an issue - it restricts blood flow to the uterus, so you probably wouldn't want to be having much caffeine while you're looking after an embryo / wee bubba, but if your lining is fine, then I'm sure that you haven't done any harm at all at this early stage!  Glad that you relaxed and enjoyed your easter, that's the main thing.

To all who are DR'ing etc, good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for good scan results for you!  

I have to wait out one AF, then we get to start our next FET on the next cycle.  Can't wait to join you all properly.


----------



## Kristina2012

hello ladies, can i join?
i just found out that i got a bfn from first ivf and currently have 4 frozen blastos which i will use at some point.
think i wont be able to do fet until june time so maybe too early to join you girls?!

good luck to anyone testing soon and sorry to hear of some losses. x


----------



## KKH

Hi ladies, can I join you?  

We had a BFN at the end of Feb with our first ICSI cycle and are going ahead with FET, currently day 8 DR.  Worryingly, I have started bleeding today, very much AF like, not sure if that is normal?  I am off for a scan tomorrow morning so hopefully the clinic will be able to tell me if this is normal or not.

Kristina, I have been keeping an eye on the Feb/March thread, very sorry to hear about your bfn  
Angel79, great news with your scan and good luck for transfer next week.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Kristina2012

hi kkh, sorry to hear about your bfn too. bfn sucks.

u have started pretty much straight away for the fet - did they not tell you to have an af before you started?

my af still has not arrived and just wish it does - seems like i am forever wishing my life away for af to turn up, so depressing!

hope everyone else is well x


----------



## KKH

Hi Kristina

AF arrived on OTD and the clinic said they were happy for me to start FET on the next one, which arrived 26 days later.  I did ask if this was ok as most people seem to be waiting 2 to 3 months and they said it was.  I was a little unsure whether to go straight ahead or wait, but the clinic were quite flexible and said if I didn't feel ready when AF arrived I could postpone it to the following month.  I feel ok so thought no point in waiting (time is not on my side).
I hope your AF arrives soon, crazy that we actually look forward to it arriving isn't it 

The clinic said the bleeding can and does happen, they do not seem concerned by it so I wont be.  However my lining is still only 4.5mm so they have increased my progynova and I've to go back in week for another scan.

Hope/Amy  How did your scan go today?

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Angel79

Hello everyone,

Kristina - i know how u feel about the waiting - one month we cant wait for AF the next we r dreading its arrival - crazy!!

I must admit to clock watching, especially at work, waiting for the day to end so i'm one step closer to knowing if the next treatment has worked. Its very frustrating but so important to keep busy.

KKH- in between my 3 iuis and 2 ivfs i only had 1 AF and clinic didnt say not to at any point. Sorry - what does DR mean?! I'm new to this forum stuff and only know a little of the lingo.

Hope u ladies r all keeping warm in this freeeezing april! DH and i have a long running joke about needing to keep my 'greenhouse' warm - seeds grow well in a warm greenhouse, so need to keep our tummy's warm for those little embies!

Xx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Angel well done on the lining. I did bullets on my natural cycle this time I'm doing medicated so will try the other way. Bullets were so easy and didnt really affect my day I heard the other way cause leakage so will have to get some liners.

KK I see from your signature you took cabergoline do you take it all the time or just for the ohss. I take mine once a week to keep my prolactin down but stop it when I start treatment. Sorry to see you had OHSS I wouldnt wish that on anyone. I ended up in hospital and it was real horibble. Protein is suppose to help with the lining. Good luck this cycle.

Kristina bet you cant wait to begin. I start DR next week and cant wait for it all to be over.


----------



## Kristina2012

I angel and luv one yes tell me about it hate watching time go by wishin away my life and waiting for af to arrive!

I will not start until June so think I may be too early on here... 

Anyway I have exam on tues so gotta be revising from tmrw!

Good evening all x


----------



## Angel79

Good luck in your exam Kristina!

Starting pessaries (cyclogest) tonight! It's feeling more real now and getting that excited yet fearful feeling. Its like a conflict of emotions - you want to be excited because of the positive news it may bring, but the again you don't want to get your hopes up because.... well... you all know why!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok

xx


----------



## KKH

Angel, I'm an IVF novice and have to look up all the codes and words people use, everybody knows so much more than me but I'm learning.  DR is down regging, which (I think) is the suprecur/buserlin injections, which ( I think) stop natural ovulation.  Hope that's right?  But the injections were what I was referring to.  Enjoy your cyclogest this evening  

Luv one, Sorry you ended up in hospital with your OHSS, that sounds awful.  I think I got off quite lightly.  The cabergoline was just for the OHSS, I think I had to take it for 7 or 8 days.  I don't know what prolactin is, I shall have to look that up.  Good luck to you too  

Kristina, Good luck with your exam next week.


----------



## Floss39

Hi Ladies, am jumping on board here.  Am just starting our 3rd attempt at a FET, the first was cancelled due to failure to downregulate, the 2nd was a natural cycle but was cancelled due to not being able to pinpoint OV as I didn;t get a surge on the OPKs I was using, so here we go again.  Trying another natural cycle & they will take bloods daily if necessary to determine OV, so hopefully this will be 3rd time lucky - if not I will start to downreg with injections on CD21 - no messing about!  We have 3 snowbabies, had to go to elective freeze on our 2nd IVF as I had high pre-OV progesterone levels - who knew so many things could go wrong

Hello to everyone & good luck with your exam Kristina.


----------



## Kristina2012

Angel, kkh and floss thank u For the good luck messages for exam!

I have an appt with NHS for ivf next week (previously did it privately first time) so if I am allowed to then I will go ahead and have a fresh cycle on NHS rather than using my frosties....

Have a great weekend and enjoy thei weird weather! X


----------



## Janelouise1981

Hi ladies - happy weekend!
Floss - when are you starting your next cycle? I've just started natural cycle too! 
Kristina - good luck with the exam and the NHS stuff! Hope they agree to funding next round for you.
KKH - took me a while to get used to all the abbreviations too, so confusing huh!

Had baseline scan Wednesday and all ok for us to proceed - , next scan Wednesday to see how lining is progressing. This is our first FET after two failed ICSI cycles.
We only have one frozen embryo so there is a chance that we may not even get to transfer but just keeping fingers crossed. 

Hope everyone is doing well and keeping upbeat


----------



## Summer13

Hello, have been logging on to this site and reading posts for a 'long' time and not joining in. Have been through quite a few cycles now and this time i could do with all the support i can get. Currently in the middle of my third FET and due to have transfer next Friday - getting a bit worked up now. Have been through two ICSI cycles (the first one wasn't successful, the second ended in a miscarriage at 7 and a half weeks) and two failed FET's. Feel a little bit like we've come so far now that we can't give up yet, though i'm loosing a little bit of my determination as time goes on! Trying to relax and stay calm - easier said than done! 

xx


----------



## hope82

Hello ladies,

Sorry not been on for a few days. Been really busy with work and then it was my birthday on the 4th and also had my scan on the same day  
My lining was at 3.3 so she said it was perfect and started me on the progynova (6 a day) and I'm booked in for the 2nd scan 12th April. 
I'm feeling ok, my headaches have come back the past couple of days   and feeling really tired?!

So how are all you lovely ladies feeling??

Xxx


----------



## libbylou

Hi ladies,

Been reading your stories and wanted to wish you all lots of best wishes.

I was successful with a FET and   for everyone.

Libbylou cx


----------



## Esha82

Hi Ladies,

Hope your all doing well, now on day 13 of a natural FET, been getting blood tests daily since day 8. No surge as yet.  I hope tomorow or Monday will be it. If it doesnt happen soon hopefully I can switch to a medicated on day 21.

Congrats on your successful FET Libbylou, My 2 year old is from my last natural FET.  I think they are fantastic.

Hope thats great about your scan and hope the headaches clear up!!! I think plenty of water can help.

Good Luck with your FET Summer, Think I will be having my transfer about Thurs or Friday hopefully so we will be on the 2ww together 

Janelouise good luck with your next scan and your embie.  It only takes 1!!!

Floss, 3rd time lucky!!!  I was reading up on OPK's last night and it did say that testing once a day you could miss your surge.  So hopefully bloods will pick it up this time.  Hope it all goes well for you.

Kirstina, good luck with your NHS appointment.  Hope they let you start soon.

Hi to anyone else I missed.

Well better get going and go have my bloods done.  We live nearly 4 hours from our clinic so have to get them in the post! 

HAve a good day x x


----------



## KKH

Hi Floss, I shall keep everything crossed for you, seems like you are due a change in your luck.  I really hope it will be 3rd time lucky  

Kristina, Good luck with your NHS appointment next week.  We are NHS and it all happened very quickly, we met with the consultant just before Christmas and started our first cycle on the 31st January!

Hi Janelouise, Good luck with your scan on Wednesday, I hope your lining is thickening nicely! I'm back in on Thursday to see if mine is.

Hi Summer, Good luck for transfer on Friday, keeping everything crossed for you.  I wish the people who tell us to relax would actually tell us how to, like you said, it's easier said than done.

Hope, Happy belated Birthday.  Good luck with your next scan.  Are you on 6 progynova tablets a day?  I was on 3 and they increased it to 4 after my scan.  Sorry your having headaches with it and I hope they clear up soon, I'm just feeling tired.

Hi Libbylou, congratulations to you, you give us all hope.

Hi Esha, Good luck to you too.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## hope82

Hi KKH - yeah I'm on 6 a day. Just hope that it's where the want it to be in Friday so I can get my little embryos back where they belong 😀

How are you feeling?? Thanks for the birthday wish xxx


----------



## Floss39

JAnelousie - I'm on CD4, so have started really, the natural cycle is pretty low impact really, I have been prescribed viagra so started that today - we'll see if it has an effect, I usually don't really have a problem with lining thickness but have only managed the triple line the once & that was the cycle when we had to go to freeze, so hopefully it'll do a good job.

Summer - it's hard to keep the positivity up sometimes, but we gotta believe that it will work out for us, keep the faith!

Thanks Esha, but I did the OPKs twice a day from CD 13 - 19 & still didn;t see a surge, it did happen as my bloods from CD 16 (I think) showed it had risen, so will just have to do more bloods - can't wait - looked like a complete junkie last time & can only imagine it'll be worse this time round - if only I was skinny to go with the track marks!!  Is great to hear of successes from natural FETs, I'm in Ireland & am not sure that they are so popular over here, so lovely to hear of it working. 

Thanks for the good wishes KKH - yeah I kinda think we are due to a break at this point.

Hi to everyone else  

My first scan isn't till friday, but am doing acupuncture tomorrow morning to get things rolling, does anyone else to acu?


----------



## KKH

Floss, I went to see an acupuncturist after the BFN, it seemed lots of people on the last thread were so I thought I'd try it.  I'm afraid she took one look at me and said we needed to work on other things first.  My anxiety has altered my breathing, sometimes I find it hard to get a full breath, which in turn makes me anxious!!  The first couple of weeks seemed to work really well but it seems worse again since Thursday - which was also the day of my scan where they told me my lining wasn't as thick as they wanted it to be (probably not a coincidence).  I'm back again to see her on Tuesday, but at £45 an appointment I'm not sure it is something I can/will continue with.  

Is your appointment tomorrow you first one?  I hope it goes well and good luck for your scan on Friday.


----------



## Esha82

Evening Ladies,

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend 

Oh Floss I hope they pin point it this time!  Junkie look is the truth! My poor arms are full of holes.  I have to get my local Dr's to take my bloods and then post them next day delivery as I live 3 and a half hours from our clinic.  Lucky my friend is a (not sure the spelling is right) flabotamist so she has been taking my blood this weekend.  Checked with OPK's and got a surge this morning so hopefully down on Wed/Thurs for transfer.  We have 4 x 2 day embies so here's hoping we get 2 to put back in.  My clinic are not very pro natural FET either.  I think its because they find it harder to program into thier diarys as no set dates and they are closed for FETs at the weekend.  Medicated gives them more control over timings etc.  But I pushed for it both times.  

I tried Acu with one of my FET's, found it very relaxing but was over an hours drive to get there so used a local Reflexologest the next time and it was fab.  Hope you enjoy your appointment tomorrow. x x x

Hope friday will fly in! What stage are you embies at?  I found HRT really hard going.  And I was only on 4 a day I think. x x x

KKH hope the acu works for you x x x

Summer - 3rd time lucky!!  Fingers crossed for you.  We shall prob be testing around the same time.  Good luck for friday. x x


----------



## Floss39

KKh - no not my first acu appointment - have been going for ages - dread to think about how much I;ve spent on it - having said that I was doing acupuncture on all my natural pg, so I do believe it helps.  I suppose if you can manage to keep going for this cycle & you can look at it again - as to your breathing I know if I told you relax you;'d want to take the head off me, maybe yoga or pilates might help as they concentrate on deep breathing which can be useful to practice for times when you are feeling stressed / panicked.  

Esha - I tried reflexology once but didn;t particularly like the therapist, but my acu man is Zita West affiliated & lovely - poor man has been through it all with me - it's nearly therapy going to him.


----------



## Angel79

Hi ladies,

THhinking of u all at our different stages.

Summer - lots and lots of luck for friday. I have my first FETwednesday and feeling jittery - it would be nice to fast forward 2 weeks!

Re: acupuncture i did it for 3 years and think it helped relax me more than anything else. I think the power of the mind is a very powerful thing and if u think acu works then that is the main thing. We stopped for financial reasons - if money wasnt an object we'd carry it on.
I am pampering myself more this time and finding it helps relax me. Never completely tho as u all know!

I had a meltdown yest and had a nanosecond where i was going to give it all up. Just feel that this has consumed me for so long . But today is a new day and feel more positive. Its that 'nearly there' nerves i think!

Having a bit of sun down south has definitely helped!

Xx


----------



## hope82

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok?

Can i just ask a question....im on buserelin and progynova and due to have my 2nd scan this friday to see how thick my lining is then   i will have my little embryos back in the week after  
The past couple od days i have been getting cramps and an increase in CM? Is this normal? 

xxx


----------



## Angel79

Hi Hope

I'm on progynova but not buserelin. I have had discomfort/mild cramping in my ovaries although not constantly. I asked the nurse and she said people have differed side effect but it's not uncommon. I've also just started getting bloated and had CM towards the last week. So I would say what you've been experiencing is normal based on what I have been experiencing.

X


----------



## hope82

Angel79- thank you for your reply. It's put me as ease now 😉
The cramping seems to have gone but it was just the cm that was concerning me. 

Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## KKH

Hope, I've also had CM  

Angel, I'm glad you mentioned the bloating, I've also started to feel bloated in the last couple of days.  I wasn't expecting to as I thought it was the menopur that caused it last time. I'm happy to put it down to the treatment and not my excessive cheese consumption    I hope you are OK today, sending you     to avoid any more meltdowns x

Kristina, Good luck with your exam today.


----------



## hope82

KKH - At least we know it's normal now and can relax a bit  

Hope you all have a lovely day!

I work for a newspaper and its deadline today so im really trying not to stress and relax Easier said than done


----------



## Angel79

Hi ladies,

Thank you for all your lovely comments.

I have just had a cough and the discomfort bordering on pain in my abdomen was pretty intense - i.e. my ovaries and area around them felt like they were going to burst. I'm sure it's normal, but just in case anyone else experiences the same (or has experienced this) it would be good to know.

Hope all of you are doing ok.

Oooh I'm having a girls night with my nan, mum and sis tonight and we are having an M&S seafood platter! Just in the (what would be a dream come true) event that treatment works this time! Checked with the nurses and they said it's fine as a one off just in case any of you feel the need to fill up on what we hopefully can't eat for the next 9 months or so!

xx


----------



## Kristina2012

Thank you all for the good luck wishes for exam! It went ok and got on the tube as rushed straight back to clinic for follow up appt. they didn't really give much info just what happens when I start again. 
I have been told to test for anti immune thyroid and if this is positive then I have to take steroids whilst undergoing fet! 
Otherwise he put it down to luck. 
I am having te tests today so will have results by tnrw so will See what they are. 
Also, have my NHS appt next mon so if I can start in the next 10 weeks then will just do fresh cycle. 

Hope everyone is keeping well. 
Good luck with fet x


----------



## RSL

Hi all,

Been reading your posts n great to see some success stories from FET. Doing med FET and hope to have transfer this pm -just waiting for clinic to call back n confirm all went OK with de-frosting....Soooo hope so.

Glad your support is out there!
Bec


----------



## Angel79

Good luck RSL! I hope it goes well this afternoon. Rest up and let us know how it goes!

I just want to share an amazing poem with you all. It was given to me by a friend and I have a read of it every now and then:

When things go wrong, as they sometimes will, 
When the road you're trudging seems all uphill, 
When the funds are low and the debts are high, 
And you want to smile, but you have to sigh, 
When care is pressing you down a bit, 
Rest, if you must, but don't you quit. 

Life is queer with its twists and turns, 
As every one of us sometimes learns, 
And many a failure turns about, 
When he might have won had he stuck it out; 
Don't give up though the pace seems slow-- 
You may succeed with another blow. 

Often the goal is nearer than, 
It seems to a faint and faltering man, 
Often the struggler has given up, 
When he might have captured the victor's cup, 
And he learned too late when the night slipped down, 
How close he was to the golden crown. 

Success is failure turned inside out-- 
The silver tint of the clouds of doubt, 
And you never can tell how close you are, 
It may be near when it seems so far, 
So stick to the fight when you're hardest hit-- 
It's when things seem worst that you must not quit.

- Author unknown


----------



## peppa pig

Hi can i join....at last

been watching and reading for a while now,  today is CD1 so have rang and left a message with the treatment team to ring me back, I am having natural F/T. eeekkk


----------



## KKH

Hi Peppa pig  

RSL, Hi, I hope all went well with the transfer today?  Are you now PUPO   

Angel, enjoy your girls night and seafood platter.  Best of luck for your transfer tomorrow   

Janelouise, hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## RSL

Yes thanks. Lil emb. defrosted OK and transfer happened -relief! Now on gazillions of diff meds to support it. Gonna try n relax though n find distractions!


----------



## hope82

RSL - yay!!!! So glad your lil embryo thawed ok 😊 
How are you feeling? What are your plans for the 2ww? 

Xxx


----------



## Summer13

Hello all, Hope everyone is okay. Still getting used to posting on here and finding it so nice to share things with other people who understand. 

Had my last scan today in preparation for my fet on Friday and everything was okay, so that's a relief. Also, had my first ever lot of acupuncture earlier today and found it so relaxing. Can't really afford it but it was worth it - i was so tense when i got there and left feeling more relaxed than i have in a long time. 

Still getting a little worked up about this cycle not working, and getting frustrated with myself for not being able to be more positive. Another lady at work has recently got pregnant through ivf and she was so relaxed about it and confident that it would work. 

Anyway, it's good to talk - thanks xx


----------



## Floss39

RSL - glad to hear all went well with the de-frosting & that you have an embie on board - hope the 2WW flies by.

Summer - that's great that everything is good to go for friday - I know it's difficult to keep the positivity going, but could you try to concentrate on the things that are going right - your lining is good, you have frosties, this works for others & can work for you.  I know that it can be hard, but the thoughts are all in your head and in your control, so try to park the negative thoughts & replace them with positive thoughts.  (Can you tell I've just finished a 'manage your thinking type programme' - but it is helping me, so thought I'd share!)


----------



## Angel79

Hey peppa - welcome! I was the same as u and was an observer for a long time. Being involved has really helped and wishe i'd done it before. 

Summer - gr8 news scan etc all good. I know its hard to stay positive. Floss is so right - try to think of the things that are going well. I know its easier said than done. Im often a pessimist! But deep down u know it may work otherwise we wouldnt be putting ourselves thru it!

RSL i am so pleased everything went well for you! R u chilling at home for a few days or going back to work? Im planning - if they defrost ok today - to chill till sunday and back to work monday. Going to have a game of thrones sesh!

Hello and best wishes to everyone

Xx


----------



## peppa pig

Hi everyone thanks for the welcome

Angel: any news on your snowbabies defrost do when is transfer? Chillin over the weekend sounds like a plan

RSL: PUPO lady hope you are chillin out, what meds are you on, i have the pessaries to take not sure when i am supposed to start them though after ovulation or transfer   good luck hun 

Floss: theres a lot to be said for PMA need to find some myself

Summer:  Good luck for Friday, i was full of postivity on first fresh cycle but feel anxious this time,  

AFM: rang and left another answer phone message with clinic as no call back, i learnt last time that my clinic are amazing but admin is not their strong point, BTW I am with BCRM and live in Cornwall


----------



## Angel79

Hey everyone.

I had my Transfer today. One of my blasts defrosted successfully but the other didn't - but i am so pleased that one did! 

I feel so much more relaxed and happier now. This is the furthest we got as never had a blast put in before!

The good one had started regenerating before they put it back in. 

just chilling now and DH is cooking a lamb tagine - and I've scoffed nearly 3 cookies - yum!

X


----------



## Floss39

Angel - that's great - enjoy the pampering.


----------



## KKH

RSL & Angel - So pleased the transfers went well and congratulations on being PUPO.  xx

Summer - I think it is normal to feel anxious, we're all so desperate for this to work but nervous in case it doesn't.  Some of us are more anxious and pessimistic than others but we just have to remain as positive as we can, but not beat ourselves up when we do have a wobble or a doubt or in some cases, a complete meltdown.  Please don't be hard on yourself  .  It's great news that all is looking good for your transfer tomorrow    

I'm off for my scan this morning to see if my lining is doing what it is supposed to be doing, fingers crossed.

xx


----------



## RSL

Angel, Glad transfer went well and you can relax

Summer, I'm also feeling anxious & been quite down this time, but know meds don't help with wobbliness. Hope you're able to relax n be looked after?

Peppa, I'm at ARGC in London and they love their drugs! I'm on gestone, cyclogest, prognova...and others....Am just taking them all n hoping for the best. I know they're unusual in the amount of meds as other clinics I've cycled at don't do half as many

Have The Killing boxset as never saw it on tv, so gonna give that a try!!

Fertile wishes to all
xx


----------



## Twinks74

Hi ladies, I've always read from afar and never joined in, but thought "what the heck" this time.

We had a day 6 expanded blast (fet) last weds and OTD is Sat, so only a few days to wait. This is our 5th 2ww, amazingly we only ever had a bfp on our first tx with 2 very low grade embryos, but this ended in a mc. That was 2 years ago and since then we've moved to the argc. Annoyingly we are 'unexplained' , DH is in perfect working order, I have been diagnosed as having mild pcos without any symptoms, then undiagnosed! We have created good embryos each time, no immune issues, but no success. 

I'm trying to stay positive, although af cramps are starting to appear now (had cramps for 2-3 days after fet & sore boobs, but they've gone now) I also didn't a hpt on Tues, which was a bfn, although it was prob too early.

Does anyone have any advice on further tests, or a way forward? I'm beginning to feel like giving up our dream altogether, our bank balance is certainly depleted!!

Sorry to be negative, just at a loss as to why its not working for us and hoping someone might know of a magic cure!    

Twinks xxx


----------



## KKH

Hi Twinks74    the 2ww takes its toll doesn't it.  
We are fairly new to IVF so I'm afraid I cannot offer any advice on further tests.  What I would say is lots of people on my last cycle buddies thread had AF cramps and seemed convinced it was over but went on to have BFP.  Quite a few of them tested early and had negative results right up to the OTD when it turned positive.  So I'm going to keep everything crossed for you and send you lots of     xx


----------



## Angel79

Hi Twinks,

Welcome to the forum and sorry to hear of your struggles. I know it's hard but try not to read too much into your symptoms. I've never had a BFP but from hearing what others say u can have the same symptoms for BFP and BFN so dont lose hope! It was prob too early to do a test but I don't blame u it is so hard to wait and we all just want to know now!

We r the same and have been talking about what next but keep pulling ourselves back to 'let's deal with the now and then plan what happens if it doesn't work'. 

I wish I had a miracle cure for everyone struggling to conceive, but hope and perseverance are prob the best I can offer!

As an aside, RIP to the pioneer of IVF who sadly died yesterday. 

Sending u all the luck in the world for sat xxxx


----------



## Twinks74

Thanks for your replies ladies, DH and I have had a good chat about what to do next and I feel better knowing that there are at least some options to consider . For now I'll keep my fingers crossed till Sat  
God luck and sticky vibes to everyone xx


----------



## midlands lass

Hi Ladies

We are just starting the FET process. I have been on Synarel for a while now. Was expecting AF a couple of days ago - is it normal to be late? Thank you!

This is our last try and we only have one embie to go through a thaw so not holding up too many hopes of success.


----------



## KKH

Summer - Best of luck for your transfer today    xx

Hope & Floss - Hope your scans go well today.

Janelouise - Hope your scan went well yesterday?

Hello Midlands Lass  

Peppa pig - Any news from your clinic yet?

AFM - my scan did not go so well yesterday, my lining is still only 6.6mm and I've got a 5cm cyst on my left ovary, so I have another week of meds and back next Friday for another scan.  

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Angel79

KKH so sorry about your scan. If they r keeping u on the meds they must think u may still b ok for transfer. I will keep everything crossed for u for next Friday  

Hello midlands lass. My AF was a week late before we started FET and been doing a medicated cycle. It'll come but its a pain tho - when u want it to come it won't and when U dont want it to it it does! Grrrrr!

Lots and lots of luck that your embie thaws. Stats say it's more likely to than not so there's a really good chance so try and stay positive.

Twinks - not long to go now! Keep busy if u can!

X


----------



## Twinks74

Hi ladies, last night of the bum injection for me tonight! It's amazing how you get into the routine and its actually not that bad! 
I've been keeping busy with working from home & pottering about & reading tons on the Internet about extra tests for unexplained. I just feel a huge desire to know what is wrong so that we can consider some ways forward-very hard to give up on a dream when you don't know why!

KKH -have you taken cyclogest to increase lining? Argc only ever tested my progesterone level & didn't scan before our fet-all I know s that at first after ov my prob was a bit low, then surged up after 2 days of cyclogest.

Good luck to everyone awaiting transfers  

Does anyone else have an OTD yet?

Keeping everything crossed for everyone


----------



## pmc

Hello all
May I join your group?

I've had 4 Ivf cycles, where 3 of them were bfn and 1 that was a chem.
1 icsi last August which resulted in a BFP, was extatic, but sadly miscarried at 8 weeks.

I've been down regging for a week now, ready for my first ever frozen embryo transfer, the embryos left are from my last cycle where I got my BFP.  I've gor 3 frosties that are blast. So hoping at least one survives the thaw, which is whats worrying me the most. If none of these thaw, it's the end of our fertility journey because of our bank account won't let us carry on... . But I'm still not ready to give up.

Waiting for my AF to arrive so I can book my scan, so we cab start the next stage.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## hope82

Hi ladies,

Sorry not posted, been a bit busy. 

How is everyone doing

Afm- had scan yesterday and lining was perfect so it's all go for next Thursday   
Really nervous about the thaw though. Hope my little ice babies survive  

Xxx


----------



## Floss39

Hi PCM, welcome on board, hopefully this will be a winning cycle for you.

Twinks any news with you?

Hope82 great that all good on your scan, hope everything goes well with thaw.

My scan showed 5 follies - which would be great if I needed them, however my lining was pretty crap looking, only about 6mm on cd8, definitely no triple line.  Hopefully the follies will start releasing oestrogen to fatten it up a bit, Viagra doesn't seem to be doing nothing much & is an expensive folly in my opinion at the moment.  Scanning again Monday so hopefully things ill improve.

Midlands, as the others say Sod's law waiting for AF, don't know about synarel, that's a new one for me.
Hi to everyone else


----------



## queenie7

hi ladies,

im actually new on this forum, so still figuring out everything  

after TTC for 2 years, 3 failed IUI's, and one failed IVF were onto our first FET. 
when i had my egg collection for our IVF i had 24 (  ) eggs, of which 23 had fertilised, and they have frozen 21 for us now, so thank goodness i dont have to go through that part again. 

i took primolut and used the nasal spray for the last weeks of my last cycle, then got my AF last saturday, went for a scan on monday where they told me everything looks good andt they told me to take oestrogen tablets, and come back in a week. 
so now were hoping and waiting for monday!
just wanna wish all of you good luck! will keep u updated i guess


----------



## Summer13

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well? Just been reading the posts that i have missed out on over the last few days and now i've started feeling really nervous for everyone - how silly! I had my fet on Friday and now i'm relaxing! Had two day 3 embryos transferred - 1 eight cell and one twelve, and both looked good, so hoping this one works for us now. When our other cycles have failed we were told it was mostly down to chance factors and luck  - hope and pray that our luck changes this time. I'm trying to be positive but find it so difficult cuz i know it's not going to change the outcome. 

I know i should be grateful that we have got to this stage and everything looks good, and that we still have another 8 embryos in storage.

Finding progesterone shots in my bottom quite painful at the  moment but if it helps it will be all worth it. Had acupuncture twice on day of transfer and loved it. I was so relaxing and did help me to feel more positive. I wanted to do everything i thought i could possibly do this time so that i had no regrets. I had wanted to try the intralipids (anyone had that done?) but left it too late to decide so instead i'm taking Asprin and injecting Clexane - after the acupuncture and all these injections i really do feel like a human pin cushion. 

Will get back to doing my knitting!

Love to everyone.

xxx


----------



## Twinks74

Hiya, 
It's a bfn for me sadly. I had a bfn on the hpt first thing in the morning, but still went to ARGC for a blood test because we wanted to know if the little frostie even attempted to implant. The nurse said that the hpt was less than 1, which probably means that it didn't start to implant. We had travelled to London for the blood test, so spent the rest of the day aimlessly wandering round the shops.

We are sad and very fed up. We are unexplained and always make good embryos, my immune levels are always normal, so we really don't know why it's not working. I've had various hysteroscopies and womb always 'looks' normal. Had 1 cyst removed from my left ovary (pretty convinced it was caused by clomed) My first clinic noticed mild endometriosis in my pouch of Douglas, but all consultants say that this wouldn't affect fertility!!! 

I've contacted Penny at Serum to arrange a test for the hidden c, that's our last test I think.

Sorry to bring bad news. But hopefully not bad luck to the thread xxx

P.s to make matters worse, I've got to take 90 4 year olds on a school trip to the farm tomorrow , give me strength please!!


----------



## Floss39

Oh Twinks, I am so sorry that you didn't get a good result, it's so disheartening and a long road especially when you can;t pinpoint a cause that you can 'fix'.  Mind yourself pet and good luck with your field trip tomorrow.

Summer - great that you are PUPO - take care of yourself


----------



## KKH

Apologies in advance for the me post but I am feeling very sorry for myself  

My mother in laws partner recently retired and to celebrate he wanted to treat his two sons and their partners, and myself and DH to a night away.  I was really looking forward to it, we were going to the coast for the day and then on to the hotel to meet up and have dinner.  The sun had finally come out and for the first time in ages I was thinking about something other than trying to get pregnant.  All was going well until he opened one of his cards at dinner and I could see from where I sat that there was a scan photo inside, his son and wife gave him the great news that they are expecting.  How I kept it together I do not know, it completely floored me, I felt like a part of me died inside and all I wanted to do was curl up into a ball and cry, but instead I had to sit there for another 4 hours through dinner and then meet again for breakfast this morning.  I couldn't wait to leave, I cried all the way home, I've cried most of the day, I'm crying again now, I'm just so upset and exhausted.

It really did catch me off guard,  I'd picked myself up after my last scan and was feeling quite positive and now I feel I've taken 10 steps back.  I have no idea where or how I am going to find my positive attitude again.  I don't want to see anyone or speak to anyone, I don't want to leave the house, I don't want to go to work.  I just want to hide and cry.  I can't even go to bed as I have to stay up til 9 to do my injection!!

I want to be happy for them and deep down I am, but I am finding it really hard, I just don't understand why it can't be us too.  

I'm sorry for the pitiful post, but it's been an emotional weekend - I hope everyone else's has been considerably better.

Twinks, I am so very sorry - bfn sucks   xx


----------



## hope82

KKH- I'm so sorry you are feeling so down  
I know exactly how you feel....... One of my closest friends announced she was pregnant a couple of years ago and when I found out it felt like someone had punched me in the stomach and then ripped my insides out. I wanted to scream IT SHOULD BE US!!!!! We had been trying for 3 years and they only been trying a couple of months. 
I say there all night trying to be happy for them but I was counting down the minutes till I could go home and cry.....and cry I did!! As the next few months went on and I saw how happy she was I couldn't help but get excited for her and the last thing I wanted was for her to not be able to be normal and happy around me because we were having trouble conceiving. 
Then in the December beautiful baby Isla was born and I fell in love with her as soon as I saw her. She is so funny and very cute and on a weekend when we all get together I often sit and look at her and imagine what we all did before she was born

So I think what I'm trying to say is it is completely natural what you are feeling and allow yourself to feel it but you will feel better and one day very soon you will be a mommy!!!

Sending you lots of luv and hugs

Xxx


----------



## midlands lass

AF arrived on Saturday so will be calling to book in for 1st scan this week I guess. I hope to get on with this cycle!

FET seems to be so unpredictable and have varied success. So sorry for you Twinks74  

KKH - Other people get so excited about their pregnancies that they forget all about other people trying. I remember feeling very low one time and refusing to go to a dinner party as I just could not face all other mummys there talking about their kids, asking about us not having kids etc etc. I hope that you have managed to stop crying but bet you haven't   I hope that tomorrow is a better day for you. X

Hello everyone else. Need to get you know you all. A bit busy over the next couple of days though as have a job interview on Wednesday. I will be off here until then! 

Take care X


----------



## macamoo

Hello everyone, 

I would be very happy if I could please join this thread   

I am just starting my 3rd  FET and just wondered if anyone has used cetrotide for a FET? I always had buserelin before so seems odd?? Have quite severe PCOS so had to take notheristerone to induce bleed now started the lovely subcutaneous injections on day 1....bloods day 14?!? 

Feel like absolute emotional wreck   as not had bleed for soooo long as well as my cetrotide....poor hubby  

Sending lotsa love & hope to all xxx


----------



## star17

Hi all,

I might join here if OK.  

I had my first round of ICSI at the end of last year and was lucky enough to get a BFP.  Unfortunately miscarried at 13 weeks.  I went back to the clinic last week to talk about next steps......and here I am, 1 scan down and back in the roller coaster!!  I only have one little frostie, but you never know!  I am doing a natural cycle - which is quite wierd as there isn't really anything to do!

Anyway...I am travelling this week, but wanted to say hi before I go and get to know you all a bit.  This forum was amazing last time and I look forward (as much as you can!) to going through this with you guys!

I completely get feeling floored by others announcing their pregnancies.  My two best mates have their lovely complete families.  I love them to pieces, but it is still hard when you hear of the new pregnancy, baby or baby birthday.  I remember vividly going for drinks when they both told me they were pregnant that night.  Very happy for them, but it was hard.  

Good luck all!!!


----------



## queenie7

KKH, sorry to hear ur feeling down, but i totally understand you. i found out on the same night, that my sister in law who was 19 was married for nearly 4 months was 3 months pregnant, and my younger sister of 24 who stopped the pill 2 months ago was 6 weeks pregnant. all i could do was put up a brave and happy face and pretend i was fine with it and so happy for them (which i obviously am but ofcourse going through my mind was why not us?!?!) and when i came home i cried. i cried all night and that whole week i had my crying moment. i told myself it was gonna happen for us too soon and by the time they wud have their babies we wud be pregnant too. my sis in law is due in 2 weeks, and were doing a FET next week, so were still hoping! 
hope it will happen soon for everyone! 
have a good day girls


----------



## macamoo

Hello there again, 

I am posting as feeling slightly more positive about my cetrotide treatment today. Contacted the clinic and I had to go down and collect some estelle to start today! I am on both these now until scan on 29th with transfer booked for 3rd may!!! 
All seems very quick to me but trying to have a lot of PMA   

It's good to know I am not the only one going through this as it so hard at times ..... Especially when others around just 'get pregnant' and also we are trying to keep it between me & DH as it was awful everyone asking after we had our BFNs   

Fingers crossed & lotsa love,hugs & PMA to all of you xxxx


----------



## Summer13

Hello everyone, 

Currently on 4dpt and feeling a bit stressed today. Been off work and taking it easy at home but getting a bit bored now. Thinking should just go out for a walk or do something. So far today i have sat on the sofa, done some knitting, hung washing out, and sat on sofa some more! Is it good to rest or should i be out and about now? Trouble is i'm technically off work sick, so can't get out and about too much. 

Anyone got any advice or tips on not going totally insane? Been getting cramps on and off since transfer but nothing else as i have on all my cycles. I hate this point in the 2ww because i can't help but think that either the embryo/s will have implanted by now or not and it could all be over now anyway - wish we could know. 

Hope everyone else okay?

xxx


----------



## KKH

I've missed a few days where I have been feeling sorry for myself, so I will try my best to catch up.

Thank you for all your kind words and hugs.  It's awful that we feel like this but it does help to know you're not the only one feeling it, I knew you ladies would understand x

Summer - congratulations on being PUPO    How are you feeling?  No tips or advice to stop the insanity, I'm afraid that's what happens in the 2ww    

Macamoo - Hello   Good luck to you.  Not familiar with the meds you are on but completely get the emotional wreck, hope you are feeling better now.
Queenie7 - Hello   21 Frosties! wow!!  Very best of luck to you.  Is it this monday you go back for your scan?
Star17 - Hello   So sorry to hear about your miscarriage, that's heartbreaking    Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle xx
Midlands Lass - I hope the job interview went well on Wednesday?
Hope - Is it transfer day today?  Praying it all goes well for you   xx
Floss - Did you go again on Monday for another scan?  How is your lining doing?  I'm back again tomorrow to see if mine is any better, it was only 6.6 after 16 days dr.

Sorry if I have missed anyone
Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Floss39

I just lost a big long reply - aggggh!

Summer13 - I've no tips beyond trying to keep busy - no powerlifting obviously, but general activity is fine I'm sure.  Glad your transfer went well.

KHH - I hope things are good at your scan tomorrow - are you on oestrogen at the moment?  That should be helping build up your lining or are you still down regging to thin your lining, sorry not sure.  I hear you on the everyone else being pregnant - I know that whilst you are happy for them, you are jealous & sad for yourself. The viagra I am on seems to have helped with the lining - need to go & get some more as have to stay on it till day before transfer.

As to other people getting pg & bringing home babies, my BIL's wife has had 4 babies since we've been TTC - so close to home, sods law that I have to be related by marriage to the most fertile woman in Ireland!  Whilst I know she is nearly 10 years younger than me, it's a headwreck each time I hear an announcement!

KHH, Thanks for asking, scan actually went well on monday ( I was away with work so didn't get to posting), lining had thickened up to 10mm & looked much better, not triple lined but even along the length of uterus.  So my bloods showed a LH surge on tuesday & I am absolutely sure I OVd on tuesday evening, clinic rang to say am good to go for next tuesday, however I have an issue with the timing of the FET as that will be almost 7 full days post OV for putting back day 3 embies.  It doesn't seem right, I've queried it with the nurse I spoke to & she assures me it's fine, but I dunno doesn't feel right to me at all. Think am going to email the dr as I have to know this is being done right, my embies are so precious & hard got that to mis-time the transfer would, I think, kill me.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all getting on ok.


----------



## KKH

Floss - great news from your scan, 10mm sounds excellent.  I'm afraid I really don't know enough about the process to know whether 7 days after ovulation is right or wrong.  I'm sure it will be absolutely fine and they wouldn't do it if it wasn't, but I do think you should email the dr too, just to give you some peace of mind.

I'm taking 4 progynova a day along with daily suprecur/buserelin - the clinic have not suggested anything else yet.  ( I thought the suprecur was the down regging, have I got that wrong? )  I'm really not very knowledgable about all of this, I just do what the clinic tell me to do  

My brother in law and his wife also have 4 children!  Each time they have decided to try for another it happens instantly    Two of them have been born since we've been trying, the youngest was due the same date as ours would have been    I think they've stopped for the time being so hopefully no more announcements from them.


----------



## Summer13

Hi everyone,

Don't know why i'm writing this on here but i've just watched a film called 'The Decendants' - big mistake - have been in tears! I cry at 'Neighbours' at the best of times, so what with all the hormones! - what was i thinking. Time to take the dog down the road and get some fresh air i think!

xx


----------



## Floss39

Oh Summer, hope the walk helped and am sure the dog was delighted.

KHH, I got response from dr, good job I checked as I was right ( as usual ;-)), so we are going on Sunday instead, that's great as DH will be with me.


----------



## Angel79

Hello ladies,

Sorry has been a while! I am so sorryto hear some of u r are havibng a hard time. I have too and not in work the rest of the week.

KKH i completely understand how upset u were the other day. My sister and 2 sis-in laws and about 14 friends have had babies after we were even trying. Some, inclg my sis-in-law are on second and we were trying before they got pregnant with their first. It is so hard and v difficult when u are put in a surprise situation like u were and u have to out on a brave face. 

Rest assured u r not alone, its ok to feel how u have been.

Ive got 3 days till test - arghhh!

Positive vibes 2 u all

Xx


----------



## KKH

Floss - Good job you checked, that's really alarming that the nurse told you it was ok - I would have just blindly believed that they knew what they were doing. I think I might have to double check all my treatment with you from now on.  Great news that transfer will be on Sunday xx

Angel - How are you coping?  You said you were not in work and having a hard time, I'm sorry to hear that  
Is OTD Sunday or Monday?   

Summer - How are you today?  When is your OTD?  I've not seen the Decendants, but it sounds like one to avoid whilst we're emotional wrecks x

AFM The clinic have stopped my treatment as this mornings scan showed my lining is not thickening, it's actually reduced back to 4mm (where does it go?)  They think my cyst is taking all the oestrogen (does that sound right) and it's now nearly 6 cm.  I'm surprised I can't feel it.  They will have a meeting on Wednesday and review my treatment and then let me know what happens next.  So, I wait another week.  Does anyone else feel like they live their life on a week to week basis, I feel unable to make plans or think ahead until I know the result of each weeks appointment - it's exhausting


----------



## Floss39

KKH - Oh you poor pet, it's so disappointing to have your cycle cancelled, we had the same twice and it is hard to keep going.  But you know that this is for the right reasons as you can't risk your embies, so it's better to sort this out and wait for the next cycle - as much as it is frustrating.  I haven't had a situation with a cyst (amazingly as everything else seems to happen), but I believe that they are pretty straightforward to drain if they don't shrink by themselves.  As to lining I find it amazing, I had a D&C 18 months ago (which I thought would remove all the lining), had pretty much stopped bleeding after it & then I got my period as per my cycle - thought I was starting to heamorage (sp!), but it was my period - bizarre - so God knows how it works!

As to querying my treatment I suppose after our cycle being cancelled twice, last month due to not being able to pinpoint OV, I had done a lot of research on Dr Google, so knew that the timing of putting back the embies on a natural cycle was very important due to changes to the lining occuring after OV, that's the only reason I knew to ask really, thankfully I did. I presume someone in the clinci will get their **** kicked - which is good, but the nurse did check with a doctor & come back to me, so I could well have accepted her as being correct.  On a medicated cycle it's not an issue as there is no OV to contend with causing hormonal changes.  Right better get on, take care


----------



## Angel79

KKHso sorry ur cycle was cancelled. Def agree with feeling about living one day to the next. R u going to get ur cyst sorted b4 nxt cycle?

Yes had a bad week. More than just treatment unfortunately - a few things happened and got too much. Lucky i have a gr8 manager who let me take time out and work from home.

OTD is sunday. Sooooo angsty! I feel different this time but not significantly so. Left nipple tender (?!) , had 10 secs of nausea on 2 occasions - waking DH at 5am to tell him, and a bit dizzy but sometimes get low blood pressure so cud b that. Oh and i cant believebi 4got to take my cyclogest this morning! Called clinic in panic but is ok to miss will just do pm one - phew!

Floss good on u for challenging and hope next stage goes smoothly.

Summer - def avoiding that film! Everything i watch or rrread ends up baby related! 

Big hugs to all and carry on being brave xx


----------



## KKH

Angel - one more sleep!  Keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow   
I love that you woke your husband up at 5am to share your symptoms  

Floss - I hope everything goes well tomorrow   xx

Afm - I am reminding myself what wine tastes like  

Kx


----------



## Angel79

Omg omg omg omg omg I got a BFP!

In our 3 yrs 8 months of TTC i have never got a BFP!

We r in complete shock!!

When i went to bed fri night i had a bright red bit of blood and thought dreaded AF had arrived. I cried my heart out, spent an hr on the net tryibng to work out if there was still some hope, drafted then deleted a post on here, and woke DH up sobbing!

In the morning i had brown blood so felt more hopeful and was prertty chipper all day.At 3am this morning I needed a wee, woke DH up (he's well chuffed with all his interrupted nights - not!) And said should i do a test. We decided to go 4 it, and it looked 2 b a no, then faint line appeared. I couldnt believe it & spent rest of morning intermittently using my kindle light to look at the test. Still shocked as r my family! I know its still early days but at least i know i can get pregnant which ive never known till now.

I really cantbelieve it. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Hang in there.

Big love to u all

Xxxx


----------



## KKH

Angel, that's terrific news, genuinely thrilled for you, you've put a big smile on my face and given us all hope   xx


----------



## queenie7

KKH so sorry to hear. Those darned cysts.. Theyve stopped me twice from having my treatment. Wishing u all the best!!!
I went in on monday thinking i wud have to go back again on thursday for another scan and the doctor told me my lining was thick enough to plan the embryo transfer. So stopped the nasal spray wednesday night and started to progestrone injections on thursday. My poor husband, he does them for me and i go mad every time coz they killlll!!! Now waiting till tuesday till they phone us to tell us what time to come in! Hoping it will all go well this time! To all of you have a good week and keep the spirit!!! X


----------



## Floss39

Angel, whoooooooo that's great news, congratulations.  I really hope this is a sticky for you, lovely news.

KKH, thanks for your good wishes, they worked as all 3 embies survived the thaw and are currently inside, please God they like their new home & decide to stay put.  Just realised that if this works, the due date would be just 1 day out from my little boy, he was due 8th jan, but was born 8th dec, am taking it as a good omen as I know he is minding me.

queenie, good luck for Tuesday, it'll be nice to have a buddy for the 2ww,


----------



## Angel79

Thanks so much for your lovely words  

Floss thats amazing - lots and lots of luck and sticky vibes 4 u.

Queenie - good luck for Tuesday.

X


----------



## KKH

Floss, terrific news, congratulations   sending lots of sticky, positive vibes your way   

Queenie - Good luck for Tuesday  

Kx


----------



## Summer13

Hello, everyone,

Angel it's so good to hear some good news from someone, how fantastic. I've got three more days to wait until test day and i'm getting increasingly stressed about it. This is daft i know and isn't going to do me any good either way! I feel like life has been on hold for so long with all these fertility treatments, and it continues to be the case this last week - i can't concentrate on doing anything. 

I've gone from being relatively hopeful, at times, to not hopeful at all. I had Some sharp shooting pains last Thurs and Fri quite low down in my tummy, and over the weekend i've been having lots of funny pains, lots of cramps (i've had these sice ET) particularly when i move, and lower backache at times. I try not to read too much into symptoms - but it's really hard not to - i'm going mad i think!

Absolutely dreading getting yet another bfn and really hoping i won't - makes me feel sick when i think about it. So glad i can off load to you guys on here - it's such a help.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Angel what fabulous news CONGRATULATIONS!  Now you need to rest up and relax for a while!!! So happy for you hunny!

Ive been struggling to find what board I belong on lol!  I was on the cycle buddies on IVF but because this is an fet im doing this time everyone else is having their eggs collected and its a totally different process so thought I would try this board lol!!  

Im doing medicated FET cycle, started my synarel sniffs on 1st April and then started progyvona yesterday 3 x 2mg a day - but my clinic have me on this for 4 weeks!!!!!!!  So I thought id have ET in 2 weeks max but I think its because they are moving and so wont do transfers until the 18th May or something, im really stressed about it because I wanted ET to be when It should have been.  Anyone else on progynova for so so so long?  

xx


----------



## Floss39

Hi Mross, sorry can be of no help with the medicated FET as I did a natural cycle, I have heard of girls being on medication for longer than they had originally thought, generally associated with building up the lining, have you asked them why you are on it so long?

Summer, your poor old head, I hope the time flies by to your test date, I have no that I'll be excatly the same in 10 days time, chin up Mrs and as the clinic said to me yesterday it can & it does work, so this could be your time, take care


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Mross -I should hopefully start on progynova tablets this week. I started provera on 3 April for 7 days, started buserlin on 5 April. My af was. Due last mon/ tues but only showed up on Saturday!!!  I had a blood test this morning and my oestrogen level was less than 18, I'm not sure if thisis good or not as the clinic closed by time i got my results. I am doing a GEEP cycle, this is my first FET cycle and much more confusing than ICSI. My clinc normal start my day one on a Saturday/ Sunday, I start taking progynova this week and will continue this until week 9 of pregnancy!!!!  I think ET will be 14 may.


----------



## Angel79

Thank you all so much for your lovely words. They mean so much to me. This forum has been a lifesaver - thank you everyone 

Hey Summer - I know it is soooo horrible the waiting but it does (eventually) come round. It does your head in but you are bound to read something into every twinge - or lack of feeling! I certainly did! I have no symptoms now and panicking - have to wait over 2 weeks for a scan and they dont do bloods at our clinic. We can't help worrying and reading too much into things - we all want it so much. But we shouldnt be so hard on ourselves.

Mross - my AF was later than normal too. Think its all the meds! I was on a medicated cycle and had an intramuscular injection, then waited till AF came (16 days later) and had another appt (scan) 3 days later and started progynova. After taking that for about 2 and a half weeks I started cyclogest (progesterone pessaries) and five days later had the FET procedure. So about 5 and a half weeks in total. So don't worry that sounds normal. they wouldn't jeopardise your treatment for moving - they'd find a way round it if they needed to.

Bit gross but *BIG TIP *  for anyone doing cyclogest pessaries.... I did them front end (sorry!) for my 2 IUIs and 2 IVFs and was pretty messy. But did them the other end this time and sooooooo much better. No leakage whatsoever - made me so much happier.

Lots of love and hugs x


----------



## pmc

Hi all.
Thought I would gate crash your thread if you don't mind. I havnt read everything on here as there are loads of posts. Good luck to all of you, whichever stage you're at.

Congratulations Angel on your BFP, wonderful news. Xx 

This is my first ever FET cycle. Have 3 frostie babies waiting for me. I've been on buserelin injections for 18 days now, have a downreg scan tomorrow, hoping all is well, then I'll start on progynova.

Feel completely fine so far with the drugs, but I know I'll be n emotional wreck once I'm on progynova, cusi was last time, cry at everything. Worried about my blast babies not surviving the thaw.


----------



## queenie7

Hi all! 
Angel thats fantastic!!! Ive just come home from the ET and feeling pretty good. Both embryos thawed fine and they were both good quality so were hoping for the best!!! Now those 2 darned weeks to wait. Hoping im not gonna go crazy! Has anyone of you tried eating the core of a pineapple after ET? I thought for sure the doctors and nurses at the clinic had heard about it (if only from other patients) but none of them had heard of it and looked at me like i was mad lol 
Good luck all keep us posted and enjoy the sunshine!! X


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

MrsC - oh my goodness your cycle sounds complicated as well!  Its a nightmare isn't it!  I called the clinic to triple check and they confirmed that normally when people are on Progynova it takes longer than 2 weeks to build the lining so they scan after over two weeks, so Im on them till 9th May, then if scan shows all good I stop synarel, keep taking progynova and start progesterone, then transfer will be w/c 13th May, as mines is a 6 day blasto transfer is looking to be Thursday of that week.  So all in all this cycle will be 7 weeks or so....a lot longer than my fresh cycle which was about 5 weeks.  Then I take the progynova and progesterone up to 12 weeks preggers if all works.  I do not understand it all lol!  I only had to take progesterone for 10 weeks in my fresh ivf that worked, but maybe because I miscarried that's why they would keep me on them.  I just pray I get pregnant!!!  

Angel - Hope you are resting up!!!!  Good news on the cyclogest.  I hated them last cycle as I didn't get the option to go anywhere but up the loo loo!  They were so messy which was fine but I found that they irritated my womb and so I had a lot of old blood etc that freaked me out DAILY.  This time they have given me the "bum bullets" so im looking forward to them going somewhere else and heard lots that they are way easier to take.

Queenie - Oh well done!  Fingers and toes crossed.  Remember and take it easy just now.  So exciting im sure it will work!!!!  I hated the blasted 2 week wait though, I think I started testing at day 6 lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PMC - Hi hun, we are cycling fairly similar! This is my first FET as well, I started synarel on 1st April to down reg and started my progynova on Sunday so im now in womb lining building stage!  Due to go in for my first lining scan on 9th May but transfer wont be until w/c 13th May - my clinic are moving so im cycling longer than most grrr!  I too have 3 little frosties!  2 at day 5 and 1 at day 6 - we are hoping Day 6 survives the thaw and that's what we will use.  What days are your frosties at  How are you finding the down reg....I suffered big time and still exhausted....I hate all these drugs!!

AFM -knackered lol!  THink progynova finaly kicking in a bit but still feel anxious and mad on all these drugs!!!! xx


----------



## pmc

Hi mross.
Ohhh, that's a long time of cycling for you. These progynova tabs do play havoc with you.
My 3 frosties are day 5 blast, these were left from my previous fresh cycle where I got a BFP, but I miscarried at 8 weeks, so hoping these will get me further on.

Looks as though we may be having ET similar time. It's such a nerve wracking time x


----------



## MrsC78

Hi 

Mross and PCM - it looks like we are all close it dates. I do not have any scans on my cycle only blood tests. 

I had my first blood test yesterday and my oestradiol level is below 18 which means I can now start my geep cycle. I'm waiting for a email from clinic to confirm dates I can start, I think it will be Saturday. I'm hoping to come to UK on saturday 11th may, blood test Monday and ET Tuesday. My frosties are all 3 day transfer, I've been lucky to get a BFP both cycles so just hope this is the s,e and it stays!!!

The 13 may seems so long away!

Angel - congratulations on you  

Queenie hope the 2ww goes quick


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

PMC - Im so sorry to hear of your loss from the last cycle.  Sadly I was the same hun, we got BFP from October cycle and heartbeat seen at 8 weeks but then at 12 week scan in Jan id had missed miscarriage and they said it looked to be at about 8 weeks, because it was a missed miscarriage my body didn't realise or understand what was happening so it kept on being pregnant, so I had to have a ERPC done.  All very crap isn't it.  I am good though but still have very bad days about it all.  Just praying this works properly this time.

Mrs C78 - I know the 13th seems FOREVER away!!!!!  I took voluntary redundancy in December as Id just IVF cycled and was pregnant anyway and decided it would be best to take it easy (I work in advertising to super stressful targeted job with lots of driving)!  I didn't want to get another job as thought id be best to do IVF without the stress of a new job, but now im so BORED!!!!!  And of course cant spend very much money as all our savings are for if we have our little baby so the days seem to drag just now!!!! Its awful!!!  My clinic only do scans, no blood tests so they go on what they see their, but every clinic is different.

Lots of love 
Maria x


----------



## Floss39

Queenie - great that your transfer went well, congrats on being PUPO!!  I have heard that about pineapple, it;s the bromelin in it - apparently juice not from concentrate is good as well - but not too much.

Angel I hope you are taking it easy - do you have an early scan booked?

to the rest of you I hope the time flies by until you get going.


----------



## pmc

Mross its such a difficult thing to go through isn't it, you get so far to get your BFP, your emotions are high then it's like a kick in the stomach. 

Mrsc78, keeping everything crossed for you that it all goes smoothly. X

I've had a downreg scan today and they have found a small cyst in one of my ovaries, I should be starting the progynova today, but I've got to wait for a call off the clinic to let me know if I can start them after the consultant has seen my scan pic. 
Does anyone know what will happen if I can't get to the next stage? Will the cycle be cancelled, or will they wait until next week when I have not her scan booked. 
Havnt had a cyst before so I'm quite worried. Xx


----------



## KKH

Queenie - Congratulations on being PUPO   Sticky, positive vibes coming your way   
Floss - Hope you are taking it easy, when is OTD?
Summer - Hope you are ok?

Mross, Mrsc78 & pmc - Hello and good luck to you all.

Mross- I think I had 24 days of the progynova before they cancelled my cycle, I think they would have kept me on it for longer if they felt my lining was thickening, but as it had started to reduce they stopped all meds.

Hopefully should hear this week what the next plan is.


----------



## queenie7

Hi pmc- ive has cysts a bunch of times, but only know ehat gets done by an IVF not by an FET. At the time i had to stop down regulating. I think it has to do with the medication they give you will all go to the cyst and thats not what they want. I started on BC pills for a month bec they make all cysts go and then started downregulating on day 21 again and could start the meds the next cycle. Mine were quiet big though so it could be a complete different situation as urs is small and needs a second look, theres still hope! Good luck and keep us updated! X


----------



## pmc

Thanks Queenie. I've been told start taking progynova, I think they will make a decision when they scan me again a week fri. Hopefully the cyst has gone by then


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies . I wanted to re re join. My turbulent history is all covered in my signature.
I'm now on yet another FET cycle. I had a single blast transfer on Monday. Test date is next Friday. I'll read and catch up with where you all are. Praying this time for a better result. It must happen eventually...no?

Love & baby dust to you all.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Faith Congratulations on being pupo

Pmc I started on progynova today, when is your ET?

Mross I think I would get a little bored if I wasn't working, however would love to go part-time. Work is so inconvenient! Ha ha We are doing a house renovation and I don't have enough hours in the day!!!

Afm what a hectic day! By 11 this morning I had still not heard from clinic so I email them asking when I can start as I want to organise accommodation and boat to come over, she phoned me straight back as she had actually sent me a email last night but went in my junk folder, arghhhh!!!  The email said to count Tuesday as day 1 and take progynova tablet last night and reduce buserlin. As only found this out today I rushed home at lunch to take tablet and she said not a problem as took too much buserlin this morning. So I'm officially day 2 of my geep cycle. 

I have a blood test on the 9 may and transfer is 10 may.  Had to tell boss I need the 10 off, he was not happy as he was suppose to be on holiday that week but now has to come in as the women I work with is leaving Friday and no one else to cover. I do feel a bit guilty but dh said this cycle he wants me to relax more as first cycle we had friends over for a week the day we got back and last cycle straight after transfer we had to rush down to London to meet both sets of parents for a busy weekend in London.  I've got a doctors appointment on Monday to see if she will sign my off for the week of 13 may so i have a week to relax before going back to work.  My OTD is 24 may, 3 days before my 2 year wedding anniversary.


----------



## pmc

I wish you all the luck in the world faith2011, this has to be your time  

Mrsc78 you need to be selfish for a little while, think about you and DH for a change and relax as much as you can. 
If all goes to plan, my ET should be roughly 8th May.


----------



## Summer13

Bfn for us again. Really thought it had worked this time, just goes to show we don't always know our own bodies very well. Don't know where to go from here x


----------



## MrsC78

Summer so sorry for the results


----------



## libbylou

Summer  - really sorry to read your post


----------



## pmc

So sorry to hear of your bfn summer. Give yourself time away from all that is fertility for a little while. It's one hell of a massive, emotional journey. Then hopefully you will come to a decision that is right for you, what your next move will be.

Look after yourself


----------



## Faith2011

Hello ladies
 Massive hugs Summer. It truly is heartbreaking. I hope you've been kind to yourself.


Thank you for the warm welcome ladies. 


Mross- I'm just going through a redundancy process myself now. Trying to decide what to do about finding another job. My current plan is to religiously play the lottery.   


MrsC78- hard but try not to feel too guilty. Baby comes first. Just a few weeks to go!


Pmc- I hope the cyst shrinks now you've stopped d/r drugs.


AFM: 3 days in and not going crazy but symptom spotting has started. Everything could/couldn't mean I'm pregnant  . One week to go.


Love and baby dust. x


----------



## pmc

Hi faith.
The 2ww is soooo difficult, could easily go loopy within that time. Symptom spotting can definately drive you crazy.
"Oh, I think I felt something move"' 
"Just had a twinge, a cramping feeling"
"My boob feels a little tender".... Etc etc  

Keeping everything crossed for you Faith.


----------



## Floss39

Summer, so sorry to hear you got a BFN, mind yourself pet.

Faith - great that your transfer went well, your 2WW feels short in comparison to mine, I've to wait till sunday 5th as had a day 3 transfer last sunday.

I've got a distraction for the 2WW - a very unwelcome one in that my MIL has only been given a short time to live, she's been sick for a while, but was admitted to hospital 2 weeks ago & following an operation yesterday there is nothing that can be done for her.  Apparently it's only a matter of days, it's so sad as she is really lovely, but at 83 has had a long & healthy life, but we really don;t want her to go.  Can;t help thinking of the circle of life, my DH said yesterday that we would tell her about the IVF as she would be delighted that we have this hope and I know there would be no better woman to have a word in the right ear when she gets where she's going.


----------



## pmc

That's so sad floss, sorry to hear this terrible news. I've been in a similar situation myself with my Dad a few years back now. It's not an easy time watching a loved one slip away.

I think it's a lovely idea to let your MIL know about your Ivf, like you said, a word in the ear won't do any harm. She will always look after you, if she is with you physically or not. 

In August last year I had my 6th ET cycle and, the day I had it transferred I had to use utrogestron pessaries every evening. Once I put them in I lay down for half hour (only because they'd fall out). I used to read a book during this time. Then on that first evening the light kept flickering, didnt think much of it at the time. Following few evenings same happened again, so got light bulb changed. Flickered again next time, but this time, I felt the side of the bed sink downwards, as if someone had sat on it. Then I felt my hair on my forehead being brushed. Then I knew who it was, my mum, (she had passed away 19 yrs ago) she always used to do that when she was looking after me, and trying o relax me. Next day was THE TEST day, I got my first ever BFP. 
I'm convinced she was with me during my 2ww. You may think me a bit loopy, but it helped me through.
Unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks. 

I'm jst sharing this with you floss, as there is always hope, and your dear MIL will always be looking out for you.
Take care.


----------



## Summer13

Hi everyone, 

thanks for all your kind words. It's been a really tough time for us over the last few years since we started ivf and particularly now, we are exhausted by it all. Would love to think we could carry on but i'm not sure where we go from here. Because we had so many embryos to freeze after our last cycle we hoped we would never have to go through a full cycle again, but having just had three fet's fail in a row, i'm not at all confident that any of our other frosties will work either. Also, do we stick with the same clinic (ours doesnt have the best statistics - but lovely staff), can we transfer our frozen embryos to another clinic - but is there any point in that, should we have a third fresh cycle of ivf - can we afford it? - so many thoughts going round in my head - is there more to life? Finding this one particularly hard to get my head around.

Love to everyone - sorry for the rather depressing message xxx


----------



## Floss39

PMC, thanks for telling me that story - I also believe as you do that these special people in our lives are looking after us, my little boy is for sure minding me.  That's lovely that you felt your mother so close to you at that time, I hope that she can help you again.  

Summer, am so sorry that you are in this position and after so much hope with all your embryos, I know you hoped not to have to, but I think you probably are looking at a new cycle and as to you clinic you need to so what is right for you - I know it helps when the staff are lovely, but for you that is no good, you need the best care you can get.  Do you live somewhere that there is a choice of clinics?


----------



## pmc

Hi Summer, its such a tough decision to make, but one I feel you can't fully make until you've given yourself time away from everything fertility. For years i have been having Ivf with my own eggs, and constantly kept getting a bfn, it was heartbreaking. My consultant at the time suggested using donor eggs, but I brushed that aside because I wanted my own biological child. So went away and thought about it. Still couldn't come to a decision. So I took a year away from it all. It was the best decision I made. It gave me chance to look at it all from a different prospective. We eventually researched different clinics and opted to use "care" and went on a very short waiting list for DE. We got our very first BFP from that and have 3 FE at 5 day blast stage waiting for us.
So just give yourself time to think, don't rush at anything, then whichever decision you make, will be the right one for you. Sending you lots of   

Ahh Floss, bless your little boy. I'm sure he is always around you x


----------



## Summer13

Thanks everyone, guess i do just need to give myself some time off from thinking about it. Trouble is i just want to get on with it again - my partner does feel quite the same way - but i am exhausted and probably in all honesty can't cope with making any decisions at the moment.

Anyone ever had any problems getting their embryos to blastocyst stage? On our first cycle of icsi we had 20 embryos so decided to try and get them to blastocysts stage - we ended up with only two Morula and no blasts, it was a disaster. Second time around we decided we didnt want to risk trying to get them to blastocyst stage so opted for a day three transfer. I did get pregnant from this but later miscarried. Anyway, we froze 15 (sorry i'm rambling now!) day three embryos and we have been using these up. I wish now that we had tried to get them to blast as i feel we would be in a much better position if we had blastos in the freezer. Our clinic had only just started doing blastocyst culture so maybe they just weren't very good at it!

Sorry to bring so much negativity to this thread - will feel positive again soon i'm sure. Just need to know that there is some hope. I'm only 34 so i guess i'm in no hurry but ive always so wanted to be a mum and i'm finding it really hard to see what else there is in life! moan moan

Going to go and do some gardening. Looking forward to going back to work Monday xxx


----------



## Faith2011

Hi Summer. It's good to have a place to ramble otherwise you just go round in your head driving yourself crazy! Not sure if it helps but this is what I've decided. I like you had a good number of embies from second IVF. Fortunately they were all blasts. I had my twins from them but I'm losing hope that my frosties will work again. I'm also 34 and decided that if this FET doesn't work I'll do another fresh cycle leaving two frosties where they r. Fingers crossed I'll get a good number again. 


Thinking of you and your family Floss.


AFM: I'm now 6 days post 5 day transfer. Got a butterfly feeling in uterus and its driving my mad trying to work out if its a good sign.   


Happy Saturday all. X


----------



## Angel79

Hi ladies.

Summer I am So sorry it hasn't worked this time. Its such a hard decision to know whether to carry oboe give yourself a break. I like u kept wanting to keep going hence did 5 treatments of Iui and ivf last year. My eggs are poor quality but the last one we had left in the freezer was the one that worked. There is still hope but only u know if u r strong enough to go again. and please don't apologise. That is the whole purpose of this thread - for us to listen. We understand and are here for u. 

Hello and welcome Faith, I'm crossing eveything for u. Lots of baby dust! 

Floss hope u r doing ok. Sorry you are going through a terrible time. Life can be so cruel. 

I hope u don't mind me staying on this thread. All of u are and have  been amazing. 

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## midlands lass

Hi everyone

Sorry for not replying sooner. Been a busy time. Had my interview and did not get the job.   

Started  the progynova on Sunday last week but by Weds was getting pains in my legs. Ignored it and then called up hospital yesterday as it was getting worse. They said stop so could be safe etc. Had a cry and stopped taking pills yesterday. Legs feeling a bit better today so will call them on Monday and see if there are any other options other than progynova. Will of course have to start all over again if I do try again. The drugs were also making me really tired. Anyone else had similar experiences? 

Sorry to everyone who has been having a bad time recently. Thinking of you X


----------



## Summer13

Hello everyone, feel like i shouldn't really be posting on here now that i'm not currently cycling! Thanks for all your kind words. I've been feeling okay since Thursday really, keeping myself busy doing tiling in the kitchen, but today i am feeling a little down Have been doing lots of thinking about what to do next, but might just have some time off over the summer as i know my partner won't be very kean to do it all again soon - i on the other hand probably will feel ready to do it all again in the next few weeks - but that's how it's been all along - a bit of a battle on my part to get my partner interested again - he finds it all so hard. 

Faith, hope you don't mind me asking but youve been through so much how have you found the strength to keep trying? Hope doesn't sound utterly depressing? Probably a silly thing to ask - it's not like we really have a choice if we want a baby is it, i'm just finding it hard to know whether or not it's worth carrying on - of course i would if i knew we would get the outcome we wanted eventually.

Hope you all don't mind me posting on what should really be a very positive thread?

xxx


----------



## KKH

Hi Summer, I'm so sorry that you didn't get your bfp this time   and that you've been having a bit of a tough time, it really is an emotional journey isn't it.  Stay on this thread as I think we are all at different stages and it doesn't matter,it's just really nice to be able to talk to people who are feeling the same things and understand what you are going through.  I'm not cycling at the moment either since ours was abandoned.

I completely get the being exhausted by it all, I feel like I've developed bipolar disorder as I go from good day to bad day, it's difficult for my husband to keep up.  I think that is what makes them nervous about trying again is that they see how upset we are when it hasn't worked and they want to save us the heartache, not that they are not interested.

It might be nice to have a bit of a break from it for a little while, but only you and your partner can decide what is best for you.  There is always hope, there are some amazing stories on here. We'll all get there in the end xx

Angel, good to hear from you, I hope you are keeping well xx

Midlands lass, sorry you did not get the job  and that they have stopped your meds.  I didn't respond to the progynova so they have stopped my cycle, next time they have suggested either a natural cycle or to use chlomid.

Faith, hello and congratulations on being pupo  

Floss, sorry to hear about your MIL, I hope you are keeping well.  Still sending positive thoughts your way      xx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Midlands lass - sorry you've had to stop taking the drugs, is that a definite that you cycle has been cancelled? What sort of pains were you getting? I've been getting lower back pain and headaches since I started the progynova. Why did they have to cancel? What are they worried about? 

Summer - I know what you mean about talking our partners around, I really had to convince my dh in November. Good luck for whatever you decide.

KKH - sorry can I ask what you mean by not responding to progynova? What is it suppose to do? I think if this doesn't work I'm going to ask to do natural next time. Medicated is so long winded and haven't felt great the last few days.

Afm I've booked a nice spa hotel in the new forest for when we come over. Does anyone know if I can use the facilities the day before ET and is it ok to have a massage etc.


----------



## pmc

Midlands lass. Have you been on progynova on any previous cycles? I have been really tired on them and my moods have been all over the place. They were on a previous cycle too. Hope the clinic can come up with an alternative for you, or maybe a natural cycle without drugs. 

Summer, that's what these forums are for, we are all on the same bumpy ride together and we know how it all feels. Hope you get to some agreement with DH that you're both happy with. But still, give yourself a little bit of time. 

KKH. Do you know what you're plans are next? Do you think it's the drugs that could be having some effect on you're emotions, even though you've stopped them, maybe still in your system somehow,  as mine are all over the place at the moment. One minute I'm laughing and joking, the next I want to tear someone's throat out. It's awful. 

MrsC78, ohhhhh a spa, I think a massage will do you the world of good. Get you all relaxed before your ET. Think I'll book myself a massage now!!! 

Dreading my scan on Fri, hoping the cyst on my ovary has gone or become smaller, otherwise, I don't know what will happen next. I've already started the progynova on wed, so it looks like they could abandon it if the cyst is still there.


----------



## Faith2011

Midlandslass- sorry about the job and about the progynova. I've taken it for 5 fet cycles and I've never experienced that problem. I once developed lumps in my breasts, GP said fine so I was able to continue. I hope they give you good news today. 


Summer- no idea how I carry on. It's simply the aching desire to bring my baby home. I've been lucky enough to get the BFP's, have the scans and the joy of being pregnant. I suppose having got so far I feel such a drive and determination to get there again. It's always raw straight after. If its right for you to continue the desire will drive you forward. 


Pmc- I hope that cyst is shrinking.


Hello everyone else & happy Monday.


AFM: not feel positive today. Woke up with night sweats which for me is the sign that it hasn't worked.   . Doing blood test on Thursday so still a few days to go but I've given up already. I'd already decided that if it doesn't work I'll move and do a fresh cycle at ARGC. Problem, is the cost! Argh where is that rainbow?!!!


----------



## pmc

Faith, please don't feel it's failed and lose heart. I know it's a difficult time this 2ww and you over think symptoms of all kinds. But remember, not all cycles are the same as each other, such as pregnancies aren't either. Just try to keep as calm as possible.
Good luck for Thursday


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks pmc. It's DP's birthday today and we're going for dinner. I was thinking of having some red wine but after your PMA boost I'll hold off. xxx


----------



## KKH

Evening all

MrsC78 - My understanding (which is limited) of progynova is that it is supposed to help to thicken the lining of the womb ready for embryo transfer on the frozen cycle, but it didn't seem to work for me, the best I could manage was 6.6mm after 16 days of taking it and then it reduced back down to 4mm the following week.  
I can't answer your spa question I'm afraid, I would imagine that you could use most of the facilities and a massage is probably a nice thing to do before transfer, but probably best to check with your clinic to be sure - sounds lovely though, I hope you enjoy it.

Pmc - I think without doubt that the drugs are playing havoc with my emotions and if I'm honest, I'm still reeling from my sister in laws pregnancy news.  It's good that we have this site to share our feelings, I did chuckle at you wanting to rip peoples throats out  
My plans at the moment are a little vague, I have to wait for a withdrawal bleed from the abandoned cycle, which they tell me normally happens within a couple of weeks of stopping progynova, then I've to contact them when AF arrives.  So I guess I'm looking at 5-8 weeks, and I just need to decide whether to go for a natural cycle or to use clomid.  I don't really know much about clomid, so if anyone has any information or opinions I would be interested to hear them.  

I hope all goes well with your scan on Friday and that your cyst has gone.

Faith - Step away from the wine    Enjoy your evening out x


----------



## pmc

KKH, I don't know anything about clomid either, I've only used cetrotide or progynova.
I'm supposed to go to my great nieces christening on Sunday, not looking forward to it at all. There will be 3 new borns there as well as 2 heavily pregnant woman too. My family are expanding and I havnt helped towards it which I'm finding difficult :-( 
A close friend of mine has just had a second child on Fri and another close friend is due in 2 weeks. I think I'll lock myself away on Sunday and not go to the christening, don't think my emotions can take it. 
So I can see where you're coming from, with getting a bit ratty with people. Who can blame us.


----------



## midlands lass

Thanks for the messages of support. This was my first ever FET and use of Progynova. I still had bad legs today so went to GP just to check for DVT! She thought no big problems so maybe symptoms from a virus or something...means I probably could have carried on. Will have to wait now for AF (I did not know how long that would be until KKH) and go back to clinic on 8th May to see what they say. 

PMC - what is Cetrotide? Good luck for scan too. 

KKH - will clomid do the same as progynova? Why did they say medicated cycle in the first place? I actually originally wanted to do a natural transfer but the clinic shuts at weekends and my lining was not great at the original scan. Feel a bit worried about trying progynova again if that is what they say for me.

Faith - fingers crossed for you. 

Night all X


----------



## pmc

Thinking about it, I used cetrotide and gonal f when I was using my own eggs, so I don't think they use them for FET 

Cetrotide® works by directly blocking the trigger effect of GnRH. This blocking action stops the premature LH surge in women undergoing controlled ovarian stimulation before they begin. In doing so, this allows eggs to reach the level of development needed for fertilization.


----------



## Faith2011

KKH & Midlandlass - your AF should arrive sooner than that. My withdrawal bleeds have always started 3 days after I stop all meds. But that is at the end of a failed cycle so maybe it's different. 
My understanding of progynova is the same. It helps to build lining. If you read the packet if you were having your menopause and taking these hrt tabs you'd take one a day. We're taking a lot more that this (4 for me) & I think sometimes the body reacts badly. I developed lumps in my breasts on one of my cycles. My gp was great, didn't panic and said carry on. They went by themselves and I got my BFP. Midlands lass: let's see what clinic say on the 8/5.

KKH: did they offer you patches to try and assist the lining? I've never had to use them but my consultant has mentioned that when ladies don't respond to progynova alone they do that too.

MrsC78: when is your ET?

Afm: I'm feeling ok today, less panicky. Just two sleeps to go.

Love & baby dust all. x


----------



## midlands lass

FAith - thanks for the info. AF always seems to take so much longer when you are waiting for it! 
X


----------



## Floss39

KKH - Clomid is used to boost ovulation, it's used a lot over here as a first try with infertility as it it;s cheap & if you don;t have any blockages or mechanical issues it can kickstart things.  As I was doing a natural FET cycle, my Dr mentioned using it or tamoxifen to give a boost to OV, however clomid can sometimes affect your lining, thinning it out which would not be good for a frozen cycle! It;s not supposed to be used for more than 6 cycles, so I presume they must be considering a natural cycle if they are talking about using it.

When I was attempting a medicated FET, I was prescribed estrofem which is a oestrogen drug used for HRT & also the patches similar stuff to you Faith, they seem to use different brands of medication here in Ireland, as you say they were both to help increase lining.  This cycle I was prescribed viagra vaginally which seemed to do the trick!

Faith hope you had a good night out with your DH, 2 sleeps - exciting!!!!

My OTD is sunday, so a few more sleeps for me.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Faith - my ET is 10 may, OTD is 24 may.  A week tomorrow and I will coming to the UK, yay!! How many embryo did you have transferred?  Good luck, is it Thursday morning your going to test? 

Midland lass - my af was 5 days late.

Floss - I hope the week goes quick for you.

Afm just got back from acupuncture, I find its really starting to relax me. My arms fell off the bed and woke me up, didn't I jump!!!!

I'm currently taking 0.25ml of buserlin and 4mg a day of progynova, my tablets increase on thursday to 6mg a day nod then start the lovely pests arise next Tuesday.

Hope your all having a good week. x


----------



## Faith2011

Ladies it's another negative for me. Tiring now. Going to change clinics to ARGC as it might be my immunes playing up or something.
Good luck everyone. x


----------



## star17

Faith - really sorry to hear that.  Take care of yourself. x


----------



## MrsC78

Faith  . I had my immunes tested this cycle. It's definitely worth doing. Take care x


----------



## pmc

So sorry to hear that Faith. Hoe you get some answers. Take care. Xx


----------



## Angel79

Faithi am so sorry. Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Faith2011

Thanks ladies. I'm going to keep fighting.
MrsC78: where are you getting your immunes tested. x


----------



## MrsC78

Faith - my clinic do the testing, I'm at wessex (Freya Centre) in southampton. I think there are a lot of different level of immune testing, I had CD 69 and all my levels were normal. X


----------



## libbylou

Faith - so sorry to read yr post.   x


----------



## queenie7

Faith- so sorry to hear. Good luck


----------



## KKH

Oh Faith, I'm so sorry that you didn't get your bfp this time   xx


----------



## pmc

Had my scan today and phew... The cyst on my ovary has gone. Just waiting for a phone call now to let me know the transfer date.


----------



## Floss39

Faith, am so sorry to hear your news, take care of yourself.

Unfortunately it looks like the same here for us.  My AF is trying to start & I did a test this mornign with FMU which was negative, so not looking good at all, my OFT is sunday but my period was due on wednesday and I started seeing colour in my CM, it;s increasing so I have no hope.  Just pondering the next move - donor eggs or 1 more try ourselves??

pmc - great that your cyst has gone - hoepfully you'll be good to go.


----------



## pmc

Thanks floss, sorry to hear of you're bfn, it doesn't get any easier does it??  

I was in a similar situation as you, I had 5 attempts of Ivf with my own eggs, had a fair number but only had 3-6 fertilise and only one of the eggs out of the 5 cycles got to blast, but that ended in a chem preg, all the others  were a bfn and embryos not good enough to freeze. So after a lot of thought, me and DH decided to try donor eggs. 
Got my first ever BFP last year which I thought we would never get, plus we have 3, 5 day blasts in the freezer.
Unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks, but at least I know I can achieve a BFP which I never would have with my own eggs.
So those little frosties are from the most generous lady I have never known, giving me the chance of having my own baby. 

It takes a lot of thinking about, and not to be rushed at. It has to be the right decision for you.

Take care. Xx


----------



## Floss39

Thanks pmc, I suppose with me the fact that I have managed our own pregnancies - obviously not with good outcomes makes it hard to give up - I know it's hard to give up for everyone, but there is still that little nugget of hope that we would get there ourseleves, I had said that I would try 1 more cycle ourselves, however yesterday I didn;t have the stomach for it, as all I could think was more disappointment and wasting time, but today am a bit more philosophical!  I dunno a bit of soul searching over hte weekend & I think I'll start the serious investigations for going abroad whilst weighing up the options here too, so that am not wasting time. I have accepted that this might have to be the route we have to take & DH just wants to get going on it ASAP, I am sure if it was donor sperm it would be a completely different set of conversations we would be having!!!  Anyway, good luck with your cycle, did you go abroad or stay in UK?  Please God it will be a positive outcome for you this time - think there might be a bottle of red in Lidl with my name on it!!!!!


----------



## pmc

Just looked at you sig Floss, can see why you don't want to give up especially using your own eggs. You've been through so much. 
It's difficult to know what to do for the best, and you constantly change your mind on a daily basis and have your own debates in your head. 

I opted to stay in the uk for my DE, as travelling abroad would have been difficult. I used "Care" and found them amazing. Northampton don't have waiting lists for egg recipients, so thats one you can look at for some info, if that's the route you want to take.

Good luck Floss.


----------



## KKH

Oh no Floss, I was so sure that this would be your time, is there no hope for Sunday?    xx


----------



## KKH

pmc - I'm pleased that all went well at your scan and that your cyst has gone


----------



## queenie7

Pmc- great news! Good luck, hope it all works out  still waiting here...... Wish it was wednesday already


----------



## pmc

Not too long to wait Queenie, try to stay sane if you can.      wishing you brill news for  wed x


----------



## Faith2011

Pmc- great news re cyst.
Floss- thanks. What a time we've had of it?!    I'm going to try the ARGC now as there maybe something up with my body now. Good luck. x


----------



## pmc

Wonder if any of you can help. Since taking the progynova I've been feeling very tired and now I'm on 3 a day I feel drained. Felt quite sick yesterday and my legs felt like jelly. Went to bed last night for 9pm had a real good sleep, but I've woken up feeling exactly the same, it's as if I havnt had ant sleep at all. Got loads planned for this weekend but don't feel up for anything.
Has anyone felt like this while taking progynova, as I hadn't felt like this last time, plus the doubled the amount I was taking last cycle because I started bleeding a few days before ET. So it's odd that I'm only on 3 a day and having this effect??


----------



## mamadreams

Hi All,

Not sure if I can post here--I just had my FET today of three donor egg blastocysts. Trying not to obsess and just stay as relaxed as possible. Hoping with the IVIg and extra clexane I can combat these immune/blood flow issues. Doctor told me I shoudl stay home today, but can walk around no problem...but starting tomorrow I should lay down and rest for 3 days with getting up for bathroom and food. This is my third attempt at this clinic and I've never been told that before! Using utrogeston pessary's as clinic stopped their use of PIO shots--I'm not complaining, but hope they are as effective!!!

Wishing you all the best and sending positive thoughts to everyone!!!

MamaDreams


----------



## KKH

Hi Pmc - not sure I have the answer to your question, I guess the progynova effects us all slightly differently, I seemed to get restless legs in the middle of the night and had to get up a few times just to walk around.  The tiredness may be partly down to anxiety, I'm not sure we fully appreciate how tense we are whilst waiting for each appointment.  It must be a huge relief to know that your cyst has gone and they are going to transfer.  Your body and mind may have been braced for different news and now that weight has been lifted, you've relaxed and become instantly tired.  It may also be partly due to the thought of the christening.  If you decide to go, at least you'll know that you are a step closer and soon to be pupo    I hope it's a good day but you know where we are if you need to rant about it later  

Hi mamadreams - congratulations on your transfer.  Best take the Doctors orders and rest up x

Floss - thinking of you  

Beautiful day here in Kent, I've been up for a while and made a cheesecake, friends are on their way from Manchester to visit, so hoping for a good weekend.
The only slight niggle is that it's now 17 days since I stopped meds and no sign of a bleed?  Is this normal?


----------



## queenie7

hi Pmc- im also on progynova and i am a little more tired then usually but not sure if its from the progynova or the other meds or maybe even the combination of it. try to relax as much as possible.
mamadreams- good luck, and rest well! 

ive been having a bit of a freak moment- ment to do a test on wednesday but feel no diff, no signs nothing. i just pee a little more but think that might be psychological... help! is it too early, or is it normal not to have any any symptoms? also my 20 yr old sister in law is due any moment and with the whole family talking about it doesnt make it easier or help either! just need a boost of positivism!!!!


----------



## pmc

Queenie. It's a difficult situation to be in, with babies all over the place. I've got a christening today, and there are lots if new born babies, toddlers and heavily pregnant women going to be there. Just have to grin and bear it, maybe have a cry later, we're allowed to.
As for you symptoms, or lack of, my sister has 7 kids and she didnt have any symptoms with any of them, only back ache much later on in her pregnancies. It's difficult not to look out for symptoms. Go out for a walk somewhere while its decent weather. Try to do something to keep your mind off it. 
Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Ballboy

Hello

Well here we go again... about to start a FET cycle using my 8 embryo's I have in the freezer. After having my immunes tested at ARGC and other tests for repeated miscarriage with Dr Rai I am sticking with Dr Gudi on a private basis at Homerton hospital. with everyone's input I am going to be on the usual plus steroids and thyroxine.

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Balboy - good luck with this cycle. Are you doing medicated or natural? What were your results from immune tests? I had mine done this cycle but all came back average. 

Afm first day of taking pesseries, only 2 more buserlin left! Having ET on Friday, seems its taken a long time to get here and finally the day is in sight!


----------



## pmc

Ballboy, wishing you lots of luck with this cycle.   

Mrsc78. Started my pessaries on Saturday, I've also got my ET on Fri. Excited but nervous at the same time. Hopefully we're pupo at the same time. Lots if luck to you.


----------



## Ballboy

Good luck to you too PMC!!! 

Please make it this time for us!! IVF is hard enough but having to do it over and over is a pain

x


----------



## Ballboy

Hi

I was planning to do a natural cycle at ARGC but I've opted for a medicated at Homerton (long story but I think Ive made the right decision for me at this time). I have my immunes done at ARGC, they were all ok but one was borderline. I think I was .9 over the max... ARGC wanted to put me on Humira but as it was borderline I didnt think it was worth the risk. So... I'm on steroids instead.

I also went to see Dr Raj Rai... he has put me on Heparin and thyroxine to help stop me miscarrying as I have been pregnant 4 times in total but miscarried/ ectopic each time. He's a leader in the field of miscarriage and his tests cost £400.

I'm terrified of the weight gain from Steroids as I've never lost the 20lbs I put on the first round of IVF. My PCOS likes to hold on to anything I put on. I'm on a diet now until my basescan in 3 weeks - any little helps I suppose!


----------



## MrsC78

Pmc - I'm excited too, my transfer is at 12.30 friday.  Have you been given a test date, mine is 24 may. 

Ballboy - thanks for the info on DR Raj Rai, hopefully I won't need him but will keep him in mind! They were going to put me on steroids this time but seen as test are normal I don't think they are.


----------



## queenie7

Everyone good luck on ur transfers!!!
So its 7.30 am and basically didnt sleep last night knowing i had to do my pregnancy test today. Woke up my husband at 7 bec i couldnt look at the test so he had to look at it for me. He said it looks like one line but its only been 10 seconds so i got all negative and he said just wait the 3 minutes it says on the packet. So he looked again after like 2 minutes and there was a faint line! So i said omg omg what does this mean and we did another one and again same story and line was still faint but a little darker already. Does this mean for the first time in my life im
Having a bfp?? Eeks im so nervous and excited at the same time!! So just send my husband out to get some more tests. Maybe a digital one that says ptegnant or not pregnant. Pray for me guys!! Will keep you updated!!!


----------



## queenie7

Update!
So hubs came home with pregnancy test from tesco because it was the only place that was open already so i did the test and i said to him they say the more expensive the earlier and better they can detect the hcg so he said rubbish coz this one already had 2 lines after about 7 seconds!!! Straight away booked by beta test for this afternoon! Trying to stay calm but aaahhhhh!!!!


----------



## pmc

Ah Queenie, that's fantastic news. But my advice is, keep away from digital..... They can be your enemy believe me!!! 
But yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
So pleased for you.. X


----------



## pmc

Mrs C78, waiting on a call today to give me an actual time to be there on Fri. Stomach is doing somersaults.


----------



## gillian1

Hello, Can I join you please. I am doing FET just now and completely lost with it.  I live abroad so am dealing with the language difficulties, I didn't even get an appointment at the clinic they sent me the details in the post that I had to translate using google. Already I slipped up a bit as I realised I was supposed to take the estroferm vaginally starting 2 days ago ( I have been taking orally). I have read alot about down reg but don't actually know what this is. I started on day one of my period with estroferm which I take till 13th May when I have a scan on the lining and then I guess they shall tell me what is next.


----------



## pesente

hi there, anyone cycling the same time as me, im currently 21 days on buserelin and taken my first set of tablets today.
would be great to have someone to share this with as its top secret here, no family or friends know we are trying again on this FET.


----------



## tinkerbell78

Hi can I join? 

Hi pesente I had my first tablet yesterday so we are about the same  I'm hopefully having transfer on the 24th. 
Good luck with your treatment x


----------



## pmc

Hello gillian1. Sorry to hear that you're having translation difficulties, this Ivf journey is hard enough without having to worry about that too.
Try not to worry too much about taking the estroferm orally, just start taking them as you should vaginally. Consult your doctor if you are worried at all.
Down regulating means, it is shutting down your ovaries, so you don't ovulate. The best of luck yo you Gillian1 and welcome to the thread.

Pesente. You're not on your own here, you can say what's on your mind on this site and everyone will know how you feel. Wishing you lots of luck.

Hi tinkerbell78. Wishing you lots of luck on your cycle.


----------



## Lisamarie....

HI All,

Firstly, All the luck in the world to everyone and for those having their transfer's soon/on their 2ww.

I am now on day 14 of DR injections (suprecur) but no sign of bleed yet! I do have PCOS so never have regular periods. When i was given schedule (Estimated FET 13th June) I did ask what happens if i have no bleed and the nurse said it maybe that you just have no lining to shed if you have not ovulated and to go for my baseline scan on the 21st May as scheduled and hopefully i can start the tablets.

I just don't want to have to carry on with the injections any longer than i have to as that will put the whole schedule back and its a long enough journey as it is isn't it?

Has anyone else had this happen?

Lisamarie... xxx


----------



## pmc

Hi lisamarie. Sometimes downreggin can delay a period, my clinic told me that if my period hadn't arrived by day 40 of the cycle, they would give an injection to bring on a bleed, then it would delay it for 2 weeks. Thankfully I didn't need it and it arrived day 35. Give it a bit of time it may arrive very soon, still have plenty of time before your scan date, so try not to worry (but I know you will anyway, as all us Ivf ladies worry about all sorts) 

The injections are a huge drain I know, but it will all be worth it in the end xx


----------



## mamadreams

Hi All!

I'm 5dp5dt had have had mild cramping/back aches on & off since transfer. Last night I had a sharper cramps and today I woke up to tan colored stuff on my liner. Def not the utrogeston pessaries--that's white. Now it's afternoon and there are a few small brown spots with more tan/brown color on my liner. Cramps/back ache has calmed down a little. Could this be implantation spotting? I'm too afraid to POAS--waiting until beta which is May 17!! Should I lay down or is it okay to go for a walk?

Any thoughts are appreciated!

Thinking of all of you in your 2ww, those who got their BFP, and to those who it didn't work this time--always have hope!!!

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=305179.400#ixzz2SnmJrPQL


----------



## pmc

Mamadreams. Firstly congrats on being pupo. You are bound to be worried, like I said on a previous post, us Ivf ladies always worry. The cramps could be from the the pessaries as that is a common effect of them. I've got mild cramping from them too and I'm not pupo. The tan colour is just old blood from your lining and don't forget, you've had a lot of poking and prodding around down there for a few weeks, and the amount of hormones we've been pumped with, are bound to have some effect on our bodies.
If the spotting becomes pink in colour then ring your clinic for piece of mind, that also may be nothing to worry about.

If I were you, relax and put your feet for now, see how you're feeling. Then if you feel upto it, go for a gentle stroll, as it keeps the circulation going and helps implantation.


----------



## libbylou

Hi mama dreams,
Just to echo pmc. I had mild cramps and pink spotting  and lots of brown discharge/spotting from around 8dpo for weeks. Try (easier said than done!)?not to worry and be kind to yourself. Wishing you and all the other ladies on this thread   .
Libbylouxx


----------



## Lisamarie....

pmc, thank you! I shall just have to hope it comes along soon and the more i worry the more it will delay things...

mamadreams - its hard not to worry, lets hope it is plantation spotting!!!

x


----------



## midlands lass

Hello

After a break for my birthday in Barcelona I am back - STILL no AF after coming off the drugs so am still waiting and waiting. Saw doc and am going to try another medicated FET and hope that all my leg pains were just a fluke... a virus perhaps. Probably means I will not even start sniffing until the end of May / June....so feels like a long time to wait. 

Sorry to those that have had negative results so far. 

X


----------



## MrsC78

Morning ladies

PCM good luck for today. Are you having one or two put back?

Queenie - congratulation on your  

Gillian - welcome to the thread. I find FET so much more complicated than a fresh cycle, with a Lange barrier too it must be very difficult. 

Pesente and tinker bell welcome to the thread

Lisamarie - I had to do injections for a extra week as af was late, I was originally due to have transfer last Friday. Try a nice relaxing bath.

Mamadreams - a women on the may/June thread had spotting and bleeding and got a BFP yesterday. Some embryo implant late.  

Midlandlass - good luck for your next cycle.

afm I've not had a good nights sleep. Had my blood tests yesterday and my progesterone levels were a little low so had to do extra pessaries at 5pm yesterday and 11am this morning as well as normal last night and when I woke up. I have booked into acupuncture for before and after transfer, so hopefully that will relax me! I'm having transfer at 12.30, finally the day is here, now for the 2ww!!!!!


----------



## pmc

Mrsc78 - you poor thing having to do extra pessaries, they aren't the nicest thing to do at the best of times. But I'm sure it will be well worth it. How many frosties you have transferred? I'm having one, that's why my transfer isn't until 4.30 today, they will be thawing one at a time and in case they need to get to my final embryo to get one that survives, they have put me last on the list for a transfer. Makes sense I suppose, but I'm so nervous today, mainly due to worrying about my embryos not surviving and going through weeks of injections, etc for nothing. 
Hope you're acupuncture helps you relax. My DH is finishing work at lunch time today, so we can go for lunch somewhere and chill out before we go to the clinic. My DH is amazing as he always manages to calm me down and relax me, mainly because he's got a relaxes personality. He keeps me sane  

Good luck, will be thinking of you at 12.30 and be sending you lots of


----------



## pmc

Midlands lass. You must feel so frustrated, but in hope you enjoyed your birthday break away.
Hope you're next cycle is successful.
 come of AF, hurry up for Mildland lass... 

        please survive for me, MrsC78 and all the other ladies having transfers.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi pmc - I'm going to have two transferred, I think that's because we've always had two. My first cycle they said all along they would only transfer one but when we got to ET we only had 2 left so they suggested we put both back! It was very scary as we really didn't know what to do. I have four in the freezer so hoping two survivors straight away today.  Glad your dh relaxes you and out for lunch sounds lovely. Mine doesn't stress me but we always seem to be rushing around. We are staying in the new forest and I've got a pedicure booked for later on. Good luck.


----------



## gillian1

MrsC78 Best of luck with your transfer today. Am saying a little prayer for your embies.
Queenie7 did you do another test?
Lisamarie, I don’t know anything about down reg. I am on a meditcated transfer without DR and totally lost with it all.  Hoping your AF gets here soon.
Mamadreams, congrats on being pupo. It is so hard not to analyse every twinge when pupo. X 
Midlands lass hope you had a nice holiday. Will you DR?
PMC I shall be thinking of you today, little prayer for your embies. X
I am still a bit lost with my FET but hoping it shall be clearer on Monday when I have the lining scan. Does anyone know how many days after your 1 day of period the ET normally occurs. I have the lining scan on Monday 16 days (including the day my period started and Monday) into the cycle. This seems a bit late to me. We only have 4 frosties and found out they freeze them 2 at a time. We debated a long time over putting both back or just one (assuming both are viable) and decided if they defrost 2 and they are both good we still put back 1 but if we defrost 2 and that does not work and they defrost the other 2 then we will have both put back. It is such hard decision as we have a 8 month old from the IVF and the thought of three tiny babies when we live so far from home is scary. Also DH recently lost his job so not very pracitical. I mentioned before I live abroad so now with no job we are likely to come back to the UK and I do not want to leave the frosties behind so decided to start trying again sooner than planned.  Also I am 40 and overweight so the NHS would not give me IVF where are here I get 4 free shots (if FET failed that is) regardless of that stuff. 
We had 2 embies put back the last time and only took, its so hard to know what is the right thing to do.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi all - just a quickie as about to leave for acupuncture. Clinic just called, they defrost two embryos, one made it and one didn't so they defrosted another one which is fine. We now have two to put back and one in the freezer. x


----------



## midlands lass

MrsC78 - Great you have two - good luck!!!!

PMC - good luck today too !!!


----------



## pmc

Mrsc78, excellent, pleased you have 2. In hour and half you'll be pupo.

Update from me too... Just had call off the clinic, I'm only having one embryo put back and they thawed the first one and its looking good, it's still even trying to grow a little more. So the embryologist said its looking good so far..

Thanks midland lass xx


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

oh Mrsc78 you will be pupo by now!  Yay!

Good luck PMC as well.  Very exciting times.

Congrats too Queenie!!! xx

I feel like ive been cycling forever this time!  I started down reg on 1st April, then 6mg of progynova from 21st April, convinved lining would be ready but now but no, im only at 5mm......grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  So annoyed!  So ive been upped to 8mg of progynova for another week.  Wish this cycle wasn't so LOOOONNNNGGG!  Ive always been really struggling with tiredness and headaches and upset stomach on all these tablets!!!!  Cant wait to get my lining up!  xxx


----------



## queenie7

Mrsc78 hope your transfer went easy and smoothly! Rest up well and try to relax!
PMC good luck to you too! Hope it goes well 
Gillian1 i had my FET 18 days from the first day of my period. I asked at the time and they said it can take even longer depending on the lining. 
As for me, after 3 positive sticks i phoned the clynic for a blood test- i went there and had to wait nearly an hour to be seen just for a blood test. Usually it would have bothered me but i was so relaxed lol so had blood test done (got a £40 ticket bec i didnt pay for parking long enough. Oh well  ) and they phoned me back the next day to confirm it all! (At that time everything came out and burst into tears ofcourse) I have an appointment now in a week and a half for a scan! Keep u updated
Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies - I'm now pupo!!!! All went well and they put back a 7 cell and a 8 cell.

Mross - I started dr the same time as you and it does feel like its been forever. I hope the side effect ease soon, you'll soon be pupo.

Pmc - hope all has gone well, you should be pupo now too.

Queenie - not good on the parking ticket but least it was for a good reason. Not long to wait for the scan. 

Afm just got back from a little walk around new forest, now relaxing in hotel room ready for my pedicure at 1830. My mum and dad came to UK with us on Wednesday but haven't been staying at same hotel as us. We collected them today so we are all in new forest for one night and then back on ferry tomorrow at 12, I can't wait to be back home.


----------



## pmc

Yay, I'm pupo!!!!!!! One blast transferred, still 2 frosties left, wasn't expecting that. So happy right now. Lieing in bed now hoping my pessaries don't slip out, while DH makes dinner, bless him. My test date 23rd may. 

Mrsc78, woohoo.... On pupo. The new forest is a beautiful place, but like Dorothy said in the wizard of oz, "there's no place like home"   when's your test date?? 

So excited for you Queenie.

Mross, its frustrating waiting through this, hope it thickens up ASAP for you.

Gillian, it all depends how fast it takes for your lining to thicken, some ladies can take longer than others. 16 days sounds about right, you may find your lining is thick enough by then, and if it is they will sort out the ET within the next week. It's a tough decision to make on all parts and situations like this are sent to try us. Sorry to hear about your DH losing his job. I wish I could give you some advice, but I wish you all the best with whatever you decide.


----------



## skyblue79

Evening ladies,
Can I Join this thread please? I have been following this thread for a while now but I didn't know when was the right time for me to join.
I would like to say congratulations to all the    its brilliant to know that this works out in the end.  Congratulations to all the people who are PUPO. I hope you have a an easier    
I am so sorry for the   , and I hope you find strength to pull through this, no matter how many times you have done it, it doesn't get easier. I hope you are able to cope through it all. I am so sorry for all the all the abandoned cycle, its not easy I know because I have experienced that before with a fresh cycle. 
I am currently in the middle of a FET. Basically, I had my 5th fresh cycle but all my embies where frozen due to OHSS. I have 10 embies frozen waiting for a home.
Anyway, i am on buserelin and my day 2 scan for the lining was 4.3mm on the 3/5/13, then I was commenced on prognova 4mg twice a day and went back for a scan on the 7/05/13 the lining was 6.3mm and then I went for a scan yesterday, the lining was 6.6mm so not much increase in two days. What they did for the following...
1. Increase the prognova to 4mg in the morning and 6mg later
2. started aspirin 75mg once a day
3.clexane 40mg once a day
4. Evorel 100 patch every other day
5. predinesolone 10mg once a day
6. busereline 0.2mls to carry on.
I have to go back on Monday for a scan and hopefully if the lining is thick enough, I will have intralipid infusion on the same day and plan for transfer. But it doesn't grow thicker, they will have to abandon the cycle. Really praying hard it works out on Monday. Any advise on how to help with the thickening of lining please? I am taking some brazillian nuts I heard it helps so please God it will help too.


----------



## pmc

Hi sky blue, welcome to the thread. My goodness, you're on a right assortment of drugs, you poor thing. I really do hope that your scan goes well on Mon. It's awful isn't it having all of these ups and downs and having no control of what our bodies do.
Sending you lots of        hope it all works out for you this time.
Also try eating pineapple, I ate quite a bit of pineapple. 
Xx


----------



## skyblue79

PMC, thank you so much for your message. yes i am on quiet a bit of a cocktail of medication.  It is really hard and it doesn't get easier. Really hope it is successful this time. Wishing you positive vibes too


----------



## pesente

just a quicky, i am due to have scan to check lining is thick enough on the 23rd. they have said transfer would be 5 days. im assuming this is because my frosties are 5 day blastocysts? or could they do it another day?


----------



## pmc

Hi pesente.
I had my lining scan on fri 3rd may and because my lining was the correct thickness they told me to take my last buserelin on the sat and start utrogeston pessaries on the Sunday. Then on Fri 10th may (yesterday) I had my 5 day blastocyst transferred. They thaw them on the day of transfer because they are blast they don't need to try and grow them. So your 5 days does sound about right. At your scan they will advise you what meds eat you need to do next. More than likely will tell you to start the pessaries, but every clinic is different, they know what they are doing, so try not to worry.


----------



## pmc

"Eats" That should have said "that" I blame my hormones


----------



## gillian1

PMC and MrsC78 congratulations on being PUPO. Try to rest as much as you can. x
Mross the DR makes the process seem so much longer.  How many do you plan on putting back? (sorry if you have answered this before).
Queenie HUGE congratulations on being pregnant. How amazing. Happiest parking ticket you will ever get! (you should keep that ticket for the babies memory box).
Skyblue79 welcome, 10 frosties that is great. What time is your scan on Monday.
Pesente is that 5 days after the 23rd?
I had a super lie in this morning and it has left me feeling worse! I blame the tablets, they are nasty. Have my lining scan on Monday and armed with a load of questions as I really do not know what to expect. Thanks for all the info re ET.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Pmc - congratulations on being pupo!! My test day is Friday 24 may, I don't really fancy doing it on a work morning so trying to convince dh we will do if after work on Thursday. He suggested we wait till Saturday morning, as if!!!!!!!

Skyblue - welcome to the thread, wow, I found it hard keeping up with three types of medication and the change in doses, well done you.

Afm I'm now back in guernsey, what a journey!! The boat was very rough and I was very sick twice, I don't normally suffer with sea sickness. I'm so glad to be home, I've been laying on sofa since I arrived and dh has done all unpacking and is now cooking us dinner. I had taken my progynova about an hour before being sick so rather then take them again I thought I would just do tonight's as normal. Right I'm going to get a shower to warm up, it's freezing!!!

Hope everyone having a good weekend. X


----------



## pmc

Mrsc78- Saturday morning??    
Not surprised you were sea sick, if the weather there was like it was here. Very very windy and heavy rain. 
Pleased your relaxed now.
Have a good weekend.


----------



## skyblue79

gillian1 [/size]Thanx for the welcome. My scan is 11.10 am. Really praying that my lining is good. How about you, what time is your scan on monday?[/size]

[/size]MrsC78 Thanx for welcome. Yes i am on a good number of medicine, to remember, i have created a medicine chart  Things we have to do. I hope you have had a good weekend.


----------



## pixie9

Hello to all on the FET cycle buddies!!


I am currently preparing for a FET at the end of the month if our two little embryos survive the thaw. 
Currently injecting Buserelin and have a scan on Fri this week. 
Feel very nervous. Can't believe I'm going down this road again although we were amazingly lucky to become pregnant with our first round of ICSCI. I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I know success rates are lower with frozen cycles. It will be so difficult not to get emotionally attached though and if I get that far I'm dreading the 2ww! 


Well one step at a time!!


Good luck to all those having their transfers this week.


Pixie xxx


----------



## charlie14

Hi ladies i'm on a FET cycle after having my son from my first IVF cycle. I have 4 blasts to thaw I am going to thaw all 4 praying I get 2 that survive to be put back im really nervous now there all not going to make it. Had my scan after using patches for 13 days my lining was 13.6mm as it thickened so fast they want to scan me again tommorrow as sometimes it can shrink back down, looking at ET for friday they said if everything ok.


----------



## Ballboy

Maybe defrost less? Last time I defrosted 4 and they all survived. I had to discard 2 which is heartbreaking because of the effort you go to to get them!


----------



## queenie7

Charlie14- i think they can thaw 1 at the time and if one doesnt survive they will thaw another one till they have a good one. Good luck to you


----------



## pmc

Charlie14 I'm in agreement with ballboy and Queenie. I had an FET (blastocyst) on Fri and wanted 1 transferred. The first one they thawed survived, so its in me now thriving I hope. So I still have 2 little frosties left and another chance of a child. It's reassuring to know you have them there. 

Pixie9 there are loads of success stories with FET, I hope I'm going to be one of them. There are lots of stories out there that women have had a fresh transfer, and they got a BFN, the FET from the same batch resulted in a pregnancy. It all depends on the embryo and sheer luck. Good luck with your cycle.

Gillian1 good luck with your scan today.

afm. Well I don't know if its all the hormones I'm pumped with or not, but had a horrible dream last night. I dreamed I was dead and my body was left on the floor, but I was still around talking to people and reassuring them that its not me on the floor, this is me talking to you now. But my dead body was me at 8-9 yrs old, but I was talking to people as I am now   
Anyway, last night I was having some strange sensations, slight fluttering and at times it felt like a nerve ending twitch on my womb area. I know it's really early days, but you look out for anything new. Hope I'm not going mad


----------



## libbylou

Hi ladies,

I'm following your stories and wishing you all lots of   .

Just as pmc said, I had 2 fresh 3 day embryos transferred and had an ectopic(very unusual in IVF).  On the next transfer, 2 embryos that had thawed perfectly were transferred.  One stuck and my gorgeous baby is lying in her Moses basket.
We had 4 frozen embryos but our clinic said that the success rate for thawing is very good now so we went for 2. They would have thawed another if the first 2 hadn't done so. All embryos are from the same batch. 
We initially had 16 eggs, 8 were mature and 6 fertilised. I was a bit despondent as the numbers seemed to be dwindling so quickly. Both embryos on the second transfer weren't as good a grade as the first 2 and had more fragmentation so I thought my chances had gone. It just takes one.

Good luck to everyone whichever stage you're at and above all, be really kind to yourselves. It's such a journey that no one else really understands unless they've been there. FF friends really helped me when I was feeling so desolate. 

Lots of love Libbylou xxxx


----------



## libbylou

Pmc - I had the weirdest of dreams and I was always a deep sleeper before my 2ww's.  Think it definitely is the hormones because they stopped and then started on my next 2 ww and continued for the next 8 months xx


----------



## pmc

Thanks libbylou. I think it's also got a lot to do with feeling restless, as we have loads on our mind, so with that and hormones we go a bit   
Congratulations on you little Babba. X


----------



## libbylou

Definitely. And definitely  !! But ironically, that's normal !! Look after yourself., 

My GP kindly signed me off on my 2nd 2ww and I was on leave on my first. I started researching my family tree at the library for something to do to take my mind off it. It seemed to work as the days went in really quickly and I felt that I was doing something different and productive for me. Xx


----------



## hdn1975

Hello, 
Can I join your thread please? Going to hopefully have my frozen embryo transfer in 2 weeks time so on the down regulating injections and estrogen tablets to thicken my womb linning, also going to start steroids and heparin injections after ET which I have never had before as had 3 failed icsi cycles, had scratch procedure of my womb last month too so they are throwing everything at me! Excited and terrified that I am starting it all again, would love all of your support please x


----------



## pmc

Hdn1975 - well you've come to the right place for support. It feels reasurring knowing the clinic is doing all it can to make this work for you. I know us ladies will worry no matter what, but at least you know that everyone is on our side and wants whats best for us.
How are you coping with downreg, many symptoms ??


----------



## hdn1975

Hi,
Coping OK thanks, had them with my last treatment, had headaches and feeling a bit dizzy yesterday but not sure if that,s due to the meds! Just hoping scan will be OK next Tuesday and my lining will be thick and ready for the ET as got the week off work !


----------



## pmc

The downreg meds often cause dizziness, nausea etc, they effect people differently.
Once you've got one hurdle out of the way, you worry about the next, it never stops. I was worried at every stage, scan, hoping cyst has gone, hoping the lining is thick enough, hope my embryo thaws ok, hope I get the BFP and so it goes on. We are so hard on ourselves. At least you have the week off and not to worry about work at all. Keeping everything crossed for your scan


----------



## charlie14

Ive been off work for 6 weeks because i've had awful side effects to the drugs feeling sick and headaches. GP kindly signed me off for 6 weeks a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies, you have been busy!

Pixie - welcome, good luck for this cycle.

Charlie, i agree with the other ladies. I would ask for two to be defrosted and then go from there. I had four, they defrosted two, one of which didn't make it so they deforested on more until I had two good ones to put back. I now have one left in the freezer. Hopefully I won't need it!

Hi libbylou - congratulation on your baby and thanks for sharing your story it's so nice to hear of success stories, this is our 3rd try and sometime wonder if this is ever going to happen. I know that some women have been trying a lot longer, some days I feel like when do you say enough is enough. I really don't want to still be doing this in 10 years time.  I went to my GP a few weeks ago to asked to be signed off, even just for a week but she said she couldn't do it.

Hdn welcome I had scratch done last month also, fingers crossed it makes a difference.

Charlie - hope the side effects ease off soon.

Afm nothing really to report. I had a very lazy day yesterday watching TV and not much else. My embryo's should be hatching out their shells today. I send a text to my dh telling him this and his reply was "Hope these ones are not as fussy and like their new home more than the freezer and decide to stay". Bless him.


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Charlie, Im with you hun, ive been having a terrible time on the drugs this time around.  Had a few full blown migrains with vomiting and excruciating pain, and when im not in migraine hell im generally feeling extremely sick.  I started cycling with down reg on 1st April and im still cycling with down reg spray and progynova 8mg.  Since I upped the medication ive just felt so sick.  All I can eat since throwing up on Saturday is watery soup, anything else is a no go.  Just keep focusing on having the transfer and feeling better xxx


----------



## HazelW

Hi ladies!  I was on this thread a while back, but can I join again please?  I had my last cycle cancelled at day 10 because of a cyst on one ovary, but just had a day 3 scan today and all looks calmer so I'll be trying again this month.  This is all or nothing - we've got 2 frosties left and no money for another fresh cycle, so we'll thaw both and if neither work, we'll be content with our one gorgeous daughter.

I'll have a read back, but wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone, wherever you are in your treatment.

Xxxx


----------



## charlie14

Hi ladies, had my 2nd scan lining now measuring 15.2mm was supposed to be having ET friday but they said unit is too busy so will be having ET monday getting very nervous now will be getting call monday at 10 about embryos.

Mross - Bless you i'm going to be taking the estrogen tablets this week before ET and their supposed to make u feel rotten too


----------



## pmc

Welcome back Hazelw. Pleased to hear the cyst looks calmer, everything is sent to try us.
I've got 2 left in the freezer too. I'm currently 3 days into the 2ww with a Blast FET, so hoping this one is going to work for us. If not the 2 that are left will also be our last try. Our money tree is dieing off pretty quickly. 
I hope and pray this works for you  

Charlie14, how frustrating having to wait until Monday, but great news about your lining thickened up nicely.
It's the call about the embryos that's the most worrying. I was due for a transfer on fri afternoon, and got an unexpected call off the embryologist in the morning. I had 3 frosties and was convinced she was going to tell me not to bother coming, as all frosties didn't survive. I was wrong, the first one she thawed survived, so didnt have to take any of the others out... Phewww. 
Try not to worry, easier said than done. All the very best of luck


----------



## midlands lass

still no AF from me---- how long do I have to wait Anyone have experience from other cancelled cycles 

Hello to all by the way!


----------



## gillian1

Mrsc78 I get sea sick just looking at water (romantic trip to venice had me hanging off the side of the gondola puking into the grand canal). Hoping next time your ill it is morning sickness!
Skyblue 79 dr said my lining is 7 whatever that means have no clue. Good idea with the medicine chart I don’t know how you would keep up otherwise.
Hi Pixie 9. Welcome to the thread. 

Hi Charlie 14 Welcome to the thread. I am also having ET on Friday.  I also have 4 frosties, mine are frozen 2 together (not so happy about that). From what I understand they can deforst 2 see how they go and then defrost the other 2 if needed. 

PMC it is just the stress that is causing the dreams. The 2WW is torture.

Welcome HDN1975. X

Hi HazelW. Welcome back. X

Midlandlass waiting for AF is so fustrating.

I am crazy stressed. Had my scan today and he said the lining was 7......no idea what that means. Then they said did you have your blood test ehhh no because you never told me to do one and I am not telepathic. So rushed off and done that. They said we will call you at 4pm but for some strange reason they called DH who took a message ( he is lovely but can be as useful as chocolate teapot) so garballed message translated ET is set for Friday take drugs as normal. Will be calling tomorrow to double triple check. Thing is Friday is 20 days into my cycle (which is normally 28-30 days). Is that not really late? I knew I wanted another baby but now as its facing me I feel desperate as I want it so bad.


----------



## skyblue79

Pixie9 welcome to the thread and congratulations on your beautiful baby  I am sure your 2 little embies will thaw 


Charlie14 welcome to the thread. I am glad your scan went well and yay! you got plans for embryo transfer. exciting  I agree with the ladies, i think it is wise to thaw one at a time. you are so lucky you have been signed off work. I have been struggling with shift swapping i had to call in sick. I am going to see my gp tomorrow.


PMC, How are you getting on your 2ww? Hope yo are keeping yourself occupied. omg, i also had 2 horrible dreams. and it was during the day, i had a nap, its so unreal.


Libbylou, congratulations on gorgeous baby 


hdn1975 welcome to the thread i am also on dr drugs and estrogen, but they have already started me on steriods and herparin already. I also had an endometerium scratch. we seem to be having similar things done.


HazelW welcome back, sorry about your previous experience. I hope this is the one for you.


Midlands Lass, i hope AF turns up.its so frustrating waiting for AF.


gillian1, thats brilliant they have made plans for embryo transfer. It sounds like its good news, my consultant said that they start from 7.0mm so its looking good.


AFM, i had a scan yesterday my lining was 7.5mm was quiet pleased. But i have intralipid infusion later today. and i wont know any plans of transfer until friday atleast because i have a scan then. I am having a sleepless night tonight got a lot on my mind.


----------



## charlie14

I don't like taking time off sick but for this reason its worth it I feel soo tired, sick and times and my emotions are all over the place.


----------



## Lisamarie....

Hi All,

I don't want to leave anyone out, so i shall just say good luck to all of you!

I have been DR with suprecur injections since 24th April (for FET) and have had headaches the last couple of days and been very bloated and felt alot of water retention this time, but have been trying to keep active and i am eating well.

Only trouble is i have been waiting for a bleed which finally arrived on Sunday but it is so very, very light? I had slight period pain early hours sunday morning but then nothing.  So it is either only a mid cycle bleed (that i often have and as I have PCOS so never regular periods) or that is the only bleed i will have as there is not alot to shed from my lining? 

I am due for my baseline scan on Tuesday 21st May and i am hoping my lining is thin enough to start the tablets to thicken my lining as I don't want to be DR any longer than i have to (getting impatient now lol).

Anyone else had a very light bleed whilst DR and been ok?

Lisamarie... x


----------



## cat-fish

Hi all - can I join? I'm doing my second FET cycle, I'll be having the embryo transfer around the 28th. I've got five frozen embryos left, but they're frozen in two batches of 2 and apparently can't be thawed individually so I guess that means two more chances, including this one. Not feeling massively optimistic as the embryos I'm using this time round aren't the best quality, but there's always a chance right?


----------



## pmc

Gillian. Did you ring your clinic for reassurance and was the message correct??  I had my transfer day 23 of my cycle. Don't forget down regging etc gives them control of our cycle so its just the thickness of the lining they are looking at. I'm sure it's fine. 

Skyblue79 your lining is doing well. All of this fertility journey is difficult the best of times, so any thing else to cope with other than that, makes it even harder. Hope you get some sleep tonight. 

Lisamarie. I would ring the clinic about your light AF, it may be ok and your lining will be perfect, but just to put your mind at rest. 

Cat-fish welcome on board. There are so many stories about ladies worrying about the quality of their embryos and then end up with a BFP from them. You just never know. It is worrying though, no matter what people say.

Afm. I feel in a really odd mood today - "calm" what's that all about?? I'm usually stressing over twinges or lack of any signs etc. I think it's because I've been through loads of Ivf and finally come to the decision of "what will be will be" there is nothing I can do about the end result, so why stress about it. It's funny, but if any of you knew me personally, you'd wonder where the hell you've put the real me. 
Mind you, wait until tomorrow, it may be a different story


----------



## gillian1

Catfish, welcome to the thread. I found out 2 weeks ago that my embryo’s are also frozen 2 together.  From wha tI have been told they would not freeze any embryo’s that did not havea good chance of making it. (We had 6 frosties but they only froze 4 as 2 not considered good enough).
Hi PMC good to know that your transfer was 23 days. I never did down reg . I spoke to the clinic and they said I needed to start taking the utrogestan tablets yesterday but that one day should not make a difference. How are you feeling?

Freaking out a bit today, spoke to the clinic and asked about the frosties. They never told me back when they were frozen what grade they were or anything. ( I don’t even know how many eggs were collected. I only know 8 embies 2 not good enough to freeze, 2 put back and 4 frosties.) When I asked she said grade good. Then she started talking about the call on Friday morning and how they will tell me then if any survivied, oh please let them be ok.


----------



## pixie9

Hi Ladies,


Thankyou for the welcome! Have my scan on Fri and all being well I start the Oestrogen tablets on Saturday. They are new to me i hope they are not too bad with side effects!


I think my embryos were frozen by by vitrification and it was very new to the clinic at the time. Does anyone think the methods make a difference?


Sorry been working all day and very tired    I will catch up on the thread properly over the next couple of days! 


I wish everyone good luck whatever phase of the cycle you are on. Rest up and stay positive, miracles DO happen!   
Xxx


----------



## pesente

morning ladies, how are we all?

so upped my tablets today from 3 to 4. on countdown to scan.....going so slow!! 
feeling surprising ok, maybe a bit cranky and tired but generally ok.


----------



## Ballboy

Hello

I had a minor meltdown after my nurse's appointment. On the plus side paying for the cycle at Homerton is brilliant so far - I get Dr Gudi for every appointment and one Nurse the whole time!! It feels like complete luxury!

I am on the usual suprecur, progynova, cyclogest but a few more bits thrown in for good measure including an endo scrape, clexane, thyroxine, injectable progesterone... I know its all for the best but I hatethis bit as I always seem to have a meltdown from the stress/ anticipation.

Start injections next week and they reckon transfer will be first week in July. Is seems a long time to be on drugs for a FET. Is everyone else on drugs for 6 weeks?


----------



## AMD

Hello can I join you all.

Starting treatment cycle tommorow. We had finished treatment in Jan but a clinic has offered us 2 5 day blasts with embryo donation. So here we are again! 7th attempt. 

Will be taking 5 progynova a day, cyclogest, asprin, clexane injections, antibiotics and antivirals. Is anyone taking antivirals? Doc was unsure have many to give me and has prescribed 2 weeks. Just wondering if I continue after transfer?


----------



## gillian1

WelcomeAMD, your journey is heartbreaking. 7th time lucky! 
Hi Ballboy, minor meltdowns are a part of the process. X
Pixie9 I read that the success rates are higher when they freeze with vitrification.
The closer it gets to Friday the more stressed I am getting. Please let them survivie the defrost.


----------



## pmc

Gillian1 it certainly is a nerve racking time waiting on news of your embryos. Keeping everything crossed for your little ones. X 

AMD welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear of your bad run of cycles. I've never used antivirals, but I'm sure someone else on here will be of help. Wishing you lots of luck with your new cycle  

Ballboy. It's mind boggling isn't it, when you see a huge list of drugs to take and certain times of the day to take them. I've made myself a chart with dates at the side and times on the top. The within the columns I wrote what meds had to be taken, so each lot of drugs were in the corresponding times and dates, stuck it on my fridge, then just crossed it off once I'd taken it. So much easier than trying to remember everything. Good luck. 

AFM - I'm still feeling chilled out and calm. Wouldn't think I'm 5dp5d transfer... Anyway, its a good feeling not to be stressed out all the time.


----------



## skyblue79

PMC how are you getting on on your 2ww?     




LisaMarie, welcome to the thread. I hope you headaches are easing up. How are you getting on with the down regulating?




Cat-fish welcome to the thread. Chin up, your embies will surprise you.    




gillian1 I have got everything crossed for you. Your babies on ice will be fine    




pixie9 good luck with the scan tomorrow.     




pessente How are you getting on with the tablets? Hope you are doing ok.    




Ballboy I hear Homerton is a really good hospital for fertility clinic. You looking forward to starting the injections      




AMD welcome to the thread. I have got everything crossed for you hopefully this works out for you. I dont know much about antivirals because i have never been put on them but i am sure they are doing whats write for you.    




AFM I am going for a scan tomorrow and i find out when we have embryo transfer. I pray to God that things work out.


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all doing well!  Just a quickie update from me, in case anyone having lining issues!  I was 5mm last week after nearly 3 weeks on 6mg of progynova a day.  Ive been melting down!  I went up to 8mg progynova a day and have been in migraine hell since however, went in today and I have a "triple layer" and 7mm which they are really happy with and ............ pheweee....transfer a week today!!!!  Cant believe ive gotten this far.  This has been the longest cycle ever but nearing the end now.  Anyone else having ET on Thursday? xx


----------



## skyblue79

Mross that is brilliant news. it just goes to show, perseverance pays. I will know for definite tomorrow when my transfer is but it is between Monday and Wednesday. We should be in a 2ww together hopefully.


----------



## gem236

Hi Ladies  

Hope you dont mind me joining you all in this thread 

I have just started day 1 of down regulation and wanted to join a thread like this to help me through this treatment. 
I have been through ICSI twice, first one failed 9 days into egg transfer in 2011 and my second go in March this year had to be put onhold as I over produced with 22 eggs and got ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome, so they froze our eggs for us.
Now we are on track to get a FET end of June.
I am on Buserelin which I havent used before and want to know if any one got slight pains when taken it. Ive only taken it today but I have a small period type pain and worried its doing the wrong thing.
Also is everyone taken this doing it in the belly?

GOOD LUCK to everyone testing and going through there treatment at the mo    fingers are crossed for you all 

  xx


----------



## pmc

Sky blue. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Mross it will be worth the wait I'm sure. Great news.

Gem236 welcome to the thread. I've been on buserelin but havnt injected into the stomach. I did it in the thigh. But it stung like crazy after every small plunge, it took a little while to empty the syringe. My leg also had a lump on it after injection and was bit saw. So if your injecting onto the stomach I'm not surprised you have pains. If it gets too uncomfortable, ring the clinic, they may say to do it in the leg instead.
Good luck


----------



## Cynthia1980

Hi new to this 3 dp 5 dt


----------



## pmc

Ok, call me stupid, idiot... Etc etc.. I deserve it. 
Came across a clear blue test in my draw this morning, so thought, I'll do a test. BFN... But I'm only 7dp5dt, I know it's early and my DH was furious with me   
Not due to test until next thurs 23rd may. But you can't help feeling its all over. I don't have symptoms either.

(My calm outlook, as disappeared, thought it would)


----------



## MrsC78

Pmc don't panic it's too early to test. I feel exactly the same, my dh confiscated all mine last night. He even mentioned confiscating my credit cards so I can't buy any!! You have under a week to go now.


----------



## pmc

Thanks Mrsc78. I didnt know the test was in there and without giving it much thought, I was peeing on it  

I pleased your DH has confiscated your tests, its the only way to stop us ladies doing stupid things.


----------



## AMD

Pmc how naughty! I did the same tho last year and got bfn but few days later got a Bfp. Don't give up not everyone gets symptoms.


----------



## libbylou

Pmc - you're grounded lady!!!! Far too early. Good on DH !! Xx


----------



## Lisamarie....

Gem - I have been DR since 24th April and I only inject into my belly. I rotate sides each day and find it fine. I usually know straight away if it is going to sting and i will move ever so slightly to the side and its usually ok. You will get used to it. I hope that helps? x


----------



## pmc

Thanks ladies... In now standing in the corner, facing the wall with my "dunce hat" on


----------



## gillian1

Welcome Gem236, how many frosties do you have?

Skyblu how did your scan go?

PMC , NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!    That test was just a big waste of money. The test measures hormone levels and your embie has not had the time multiply enough to have hormones strong enough to register. All you are doing is making yourself negative at a time when you need to stay positive. Re the symptoms don’t stress, with all the drugs it is hard to distinguish. Also pregnancy symptoms don’t really start till a few weeks past your missed period at the earliest. 

MrsC78 love that your DH confiscated the tests and threatend to remove credit cards.

Listen up ladies if you feel the need to test early come on here first and we shall all talk you down.  

Clinic phoned at bang on 9am to tell me that they defrosted 2 embies (they are frozen together in 2’s) and that both were ‘good’. Had ET at 12pm where they told me that the embies were ‘average’ when I pushed what this meant they said that this is normal as they select the best for fresh transfer. Also the freezing process etc etc etc...... The dr said that obviously putting 2 back increases my chances with only a small chance of twins. So 2 embies onboard. 
AM PUPO


----------



## pmc

Hey GIllian is pupo. Great news.    welcome to the going   loopy club.. Haha


----------



## skyblue79

gillian1 congratulations on PUPO. Wow thats brilliant news. 




PMC omg, stay off the pee stick. It is too early. I know its difficult but its not doing you?




AFM I went for a scan, womb lining is 10.6mm so plan for transfer on wednesday or friday. They will thaw 4 embies and see how we get on.I pray for my snow babies to thaw properly so we can get the best results.    


I start taking cyclogest on sunday 400mg twice a day. i wonder which is the best way taking it from the ladies that have taken it before?


----------



## pixie9

Hi all,

Had my scan today, lining was nice and thin and ovaries quiet so start Progynova tomorrow. Is it Normal to take it 8hrly 3 times a day?

Congrats on being PUPO Gillian! Hope the transfer went well. 

Skyblu hope the scan went well?

PMC don't panic yet, I naughtily did a test after ICSI on the Sunday (official test day on Wed) it was negative - spent the day crying and devastated. Did a test the next day to check and saw a very faint line! This increased gradually over the next few days to become BFP!

Gem236 I inject Buserelin into my tummy I find it hurts less into a more fatty area! Sometimes it stings more in one area than another so I move the needle slightly. Possibly hits a tiny nerve? Like Lisamarie I alternate sides. On my first couple of days I got strange twinges in my ovaries but then it passed away.

Pixie xx


----------



## AMD

Congrats Gillian.

Pixie there's nothing normal about treatment cycles!ha. I take 3 a day progynova. Then will be on 4 a day and moving upto 5 a day. I also take 5 antiviral a day, 3 antibiotics a day, aspirin, folic acid, then cyclogest and clexane injections!


----------



## pmc

Sky blue, that's fantastic news    for your little frosties. As for cyclogest my old clinic said to put them in the bittom, but some say vaginally as they are closest to your lining and you get better results. All depends how you feel more comfortable. I'm on utrogeston, but on the packet it says to take orally, but my clinic says to take it vaginally, have to put two in twice a day, they are small capsules, slippery blighters... 

Pixie. Fab, you're on the right track now. I'm on 3 progynova a day too, I take 1 at breakfast (8pm), 1 at early afternoon (2pm) then the last one in the evening around 8ish. As long as you space them out with the times that suit you, you'll be fine. I forgot to take my afternoon one yesterday, so took it at 5.30, then the next one at 10pm. 

Afm... I'm keeping sane, just...


----------



## AMD

Pixie I also take the progynova before food otherwise I feel sick and it does say on info take with food.


----------



## pmc

I'm getting short, sharp stabbing pain on my right ovary area. Getting a bit worried.


----------



## pixie9

AMD - yes everyone's cycles seem to vary slightly, you really are on a cocktail of drugs! It must be really hard for you to keep up with. Are you working as well?


PMC - Thanks for your advice on the Progynova. I set my alarm this morn to take it at 6am!  Then 2pm and 10 pm. I thought it had to be strictly spaced 8 hrly.  I'll try to take with food as well AMD have felt a bit sick today. Try not to worry about the stabbing pains in your ovary PMC. I know i've had weird twinges like that in the past. It may be a good sign?


----------



## Ballboy

Thanks for all your comments ladies. Reading all your updates and I'm raring to go! I'm post meltdown so keen to get started... Start injecting next Friday ! I've decided that it will work this time as my hydrospalinx has been removed and I am on 4 additional drugs and my embryos are grade a 5/6 day.... What on earth could go wrong? *hopeful face*

Is anyone doing injectable progesterone? I'm dreading it as I've been told it hurts!!! Also anyone on steroids? Have you ballooned in weight?


----------



## Ballboy

I have always taken all 4 tablets of progynova (8mg) at the same time of day in the past. Is that wrong?


----------



## AMD

Pixie yes a right old cocktail but with each attempt you learn more! And yes i am working still I'm a personal trainer. My yoga and pilates sessions are fun on these drugs!!!


----------



## gillian1

PMC try not to worry about the ovary pain. Easier said than done I know, I am currently in the over analysing stage myself.
AMD are you taking time off once you have ET?
Lots of stomach cramps freaking me out. I forgot how hard the 2 week wait is!


----------



## AMD

Gillian I will be taking a few days off when I have ET. Then back to work. Wont be exercising myself just training others. I have my own centre and can't afford to take time off. Previously on 2ww I have taken 2 weeks off. But its worse for me sitting around stresses me out. So best to keep moving. Plus I think it's best to keep moving anyway for embies and circulation as long as no lifting etc.


----------



## lisasimon1

hi sorry but can I just ask a question I have had my transfer on the 17/5 and my otd is 25/5 it was a 6 day transfer but what my question is.

how come your test dates are so long and mine is so soon? what stage was your embies at blast of cleave? 

and was it a frozen cycle? xx


----------



## katie76

Hi Lisasimon1

Test days tend to be 14 days after EC fresh or frozen. As you have a fabulous Day 6 blast it means you only have to wait 8 days to test. A Day 2 embryo would wait 12 days to test. My Day 5's I test after 9 days. 

Hope that helps - didn't want to rea and run. Good luck everyone


----------



## lisasimon1

katie thank you for your reply..

see I thought that its 14 days from collection obviously with mine being day 6 im just abit worried that the hcg wouldnt have chance to get high so i guess im just abit scared and just looking for a few success stories i guess..

do you know any success stories with day 6 blasts? 

i am on clexane/steroids/supositries/the little blue pills/ and asprin/ anti sickness tabs i think that might be it lol


----------



## pixie9

Hey AMD You have had a long journey so far   . You must be super fit as a personal trainer - fab! I think 7 is a lucky number  ! Lets    this is your time.


Ballboy good luck starting your cycle, glad you are feeling positive! Not sure if it matters taking Progynova all at once. Might of made you feel a bit off! If they did a blood test for your estradiol levels though depending on when you took them, it may of made your levels unusually high or low. Perhaps spread them out this time.


Feeling quite positive today although I'm nervous when I think about the transfer (30th May, if our little embies survive the thaw   ). A beautiful sunny day! Hope you all had a good weekend!!


Pixie xxx


----------



## pmc

Think its all over for me, slight pinkish when wiping from loo, also had a bit of pink stringy when wiped too. Sorry tmi. Testing on thurs, but I think I know the outcome. Gutted


----------



## skyblue79

PMC hang in there, it could be implantation. Please try and keep positive, i know its easier said than done. I am thinking of you


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, 
Feeling nervous today having my scan tomorrow to check my lining is thick enough to have transfer next week I really hope it is because both my husband and I have the week off etc! Been so emotional the last few days my husband has been teasing me because I could burst into tears over anything, also I feel my boobs are getting bigger everyday and feeling so bloated, haven't even started the steroids yet I am going to be huge I don't mind if it works and I get pregnant, but if it doesn't my weight is going to be such an issue to me! Hope all is going to plan with everyone, can't believe I could be doing the dreaded 2 week wait again soon!!!


----------



## AMD

Pmc hang in there. Thinking of you. 

Hey pixie. May be fit but feel so bloated with the cocktail of drugs! I'm having transfer around same time as you. Just been running through the forest. After all my spinal surgery my clients will be proud if me. Had to learn to walk again so very happy I made it especially feeling heavy and on the drugs.

Hdn will be worth it in the end. Can you go for walks to help with the bloating? I know how the drugs make you feel and I battle with tiredness as I'm on 5 hrt a day amongst many others but I feel so much better after I have done some form of exercise and im watching what I'm eating.


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Hope youre all well today!  

PMC - please don't worry, I found my last cycle most girls seemed to have pink and brown at one stage, even when pregnant.  I had full blown period and was told to stop all drugs, which I did, then realised was indeed pregnant!  Sadly I lost mine at 12 weeks but this bleed was nothing to do with that and during two week wait initially so don't worry!

HDN - Try not to worry about tomorrow hun, I was the same 2 weeks although felt sure I would be fine, only to be sent away in tears as had a think lining and transfer postponed, they upped me to 8mg of progynova and then I got the green light last week so I have transfer on Thursday this week.  Everyones bodys are different remember so try not to worry.  It took me 4 whole weeks to get my lining to 7mm!!!

AFM - I cant finally see the light after having the worst ever migrains and headaches!!!!  I think it was 2 weeks of full blown non stop there and threw up a couple of times in pain.  I stopped spraying synarel on Friday night and started progesterone alongside the oestregen and I feel like a new woman!  Feel like me again thank goodness.  Transfer is Thursday and im mixed emotion really.  Still grieving my Jan loss some days so Im finding it a bit bittersweet just now.

xx


----------



## pmc

Hdn1975 good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Mross you poor thing, you must have felt so rotten. Pleased your back to feeling human again. These flaming drugs play such havoc with our bodies. It's so difficult when you've had a miscarriage and yes, you still do grieve and why not, you need that time now and again to help you move on that little bit more and have the strength we need to continue with this fertility journey. I get upset now and again after my miscarriage in Sept. hope you feel better soon. Xx

Afm. The pink has now stopped when wiping, I wore a pad to bed last night to check if anything came out, but it was clear. I did a pos this morning (didnt tell DH) it was a bfn, not due to test until Thursday, but I still think I should be seeing a faint line if i am pregnant, which makes me believe it hasn't worked for me again. Gutted, so upset. I don't have any symptoms either, no sore boobs, sickness, nothing.


----------



## pmc

Thought I'd share this with you, I've just sneezed and my pessary shot out


----------



## skyblue79

hdn1975  I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. I know how you are feeling about putting on wait because i feel the same too. I am on steriods. I am also on various hormone tablets which are making me feel doh. I keep walking within reasonable limits. I am sure you will be ok.   

AMD hope you are getting on ok.   

Mross, i am glad you are feeling better now. and yay ET thursday you almost there, i can only imagine what how you feeling following your miscarriage. But keep strong and i am sending you    

PMC hang in there, you never know, you are still 3 more days till OTD. Chin up

AFM, the thawed 4 of my snow babies and 3 survived so waiting for more details. I pray things work out ok.


----------



## MrsC78

Pmc - glad to hear the spitting has stopped, you have 3 days yet. My last cycle I test negative on OTD, stopped all my drugs too and a week later I had a positive. You pessary comment made me laugh.    

Hdn hope scan goes well tomorrow. 

Mross glad to hear your feeling better. Thursday will be here before you know it. I'm wishing this week goes quick!

Skyblue congratulations on you three, you having ET tomorrow? 

AFM nothing really to report, still waiting patiently, actually not that patiently!!  Dh was on the red eye this morning as he has gone to UK for a track day, he's back wed. Wish this week would go quick but on other hand it's nice to carry on living in hope. My friend had her little girl today, 3 weeks early. It's strange where the last nine months has gone as she announced she was pregnant just after I announced my BFP had turned to bfn and here we are still trying


----------



## Ballboy

pmc said:


> Thought I'd share this with you, I've just sneezed and my pessary shot out


That is amazing!!!!! Hehe xxx


----------



## Ballboy

Good luck with your scan 1975!! In sure you'll be fine! I'm on steroids too but won't start them for 3 weeks until my scan... I'm interested to hear if they do make you balloon!! Not looking forward to being a fatty boom boom over the summer months. All worth it if it works, pain in the big ass if it doesn't...


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone,
Just got back from scan my lining was nice and thick so got the green light for Tuesday, hooray! So relieved, but nervous about starting it all again next week 
Good luck to everyone with their transfers soon xx


----------



## skyblue79

MrsC78, thank you so much, I will have embryo transfer tomorrow. I am so nervous, but i hope things work out. It must be really hard for you with your friend having a baby and what you went through, but i    this is your time. onwards and upwards


PMC lol, its really funny about the pessary, i am sitting here imagining     


hdn1975 I am so glad our scan went well. It must have been a relief


----------



## Lisamarie....

Good luck for all of you due for ET soon and those on 2WW...

PMC - Sneezing - that made me chuckle

I am a little behind you all as I have just had my baseline scan and my lining was nice and thin so i am due to start the tablets on Friday (YEY, Seems like forever just to get to this stage) to thicken my lining... 

Lisamarie... xxxxx


----------



## pmc

Skyblue brill news about your little frosties, lots and lots of luck on your transfer tomorrow     

Mrsc78 it is difficult when you hear of births, you can't help feeling resentment, but you always have to grin and bear it. We're nearly there...

Hnd1975 yay... Good luck on your transfer   

Lisamarie great news about your lining, now you can start your journey, wishing you lots and lots of luck   

   to all you lovely ladies    

AFM.. No more pink discharge, no symptoms at all, so a little confused. Thursday is the day I official do the POS,  My friend is going in for her C section Thursday too( had probs last time). So I'll either be over the moon or I'll be hiding away crying in the corner and keeping off ******** with the dread of seeing new baby pics etc. only time will tell. Not sleeping too well either, think its because I'm worried.


----------



## pmc

Correction, now have a lot of pink when wiping and a bit on my pad, also a slither of bright red


----------



## MrsC78

Pmc -   fingers crossed it stops. A women I cycled with last time had bleeding, she is now about 30 weeks pregnant. Try and relax, easier said then done! Have you tried zita west? She sends me to sleep everything.


----------



## pmc

Omg.... My so-called friend (who has been through Ivf herself 7 times and who now has twins from Ivf and falls pregnant naturally and now has another little one) just text me to say, she is trying again for another baby.... But.... The 10 frosties she has from the batch which she has twins, she wants the clinic to destroy... I really feel as if I want to give her a massive slap. I asked if she would donate them and she said "no way"


----------



## gillian1

Lisasimon1 I live in a country where transfer over three days is not allowed, 6 days is good as they get to see exactly how the embies have grown

HDN1975 how was ET?

Mross I am sorry to hear you have had migraines and happy you are feeling better now. Nearly at ET, soon you shall be PUPO.

Skyblue79 so happy three survived. Saying a wee   for your embies

MrsC78 it is very hard when others are having babies. I have had 5 MC’s each time I was pregnant a friend was also pregnant so felt that I had a marker. Also the lack of empathy is shocking sometimes. Hang in there my little miracle arrived in Sep after 3 years of heartbreak.

PMC I have been stressing about lack of symptoms and generally stressing out about the whole process.  Your pressary sneezing story is the first time I have laughed in ages. Sorry to be rude but is your friend the most in sensitive person in the world?!? Focus on the fact that she had IVF 7 times and it worked and not that you want to punch her! Hoping your discharge is implantation bleeding.


----------



## pmc

Yes she is insensitive, selfish piece of work. And to think while going through Ivf herself she distanced herself from every woman who was pregnant. Told mutual friends of ours to "shut the hell up and stop being insensitive" while talking about their pregnancies in front of her... Kettle black and all that... 
I'm raging right now.

I don't think it's plantation bleeding as its too late on now. I test on Thursday. Thank you for reassurance though Gillian xx


----------



## AMD

Pmc that is very sad! I wouldn't be having ivf it it was not for the wonderful couple who ever they are who kindly donated the embryos. The waiting lists for donor egg are so long and not many poeple donate eggs or put embies up for adoption. I can't have my own children but with donated embies is a way for me to carry a child and experience what is taken for granted. Such a waste but I have often found those who have had ivf and been successful do forget the journey they took to get there sometimes. Having babies is such a gift but not many see it that way.


----------



## pmc

AMD. Well all can say is thank God for decent human beings,  giving ladies like us the "chance" of having a child of our own. 
I know for a fact, that if I was in a position like my "friend....yeah right" I would donate my eggs/embryos in a heartbeat. I don't forget how anything feels.


----------



## gillian1

PMC are you ok? Been worrying about you all night, it is so horrible when friends are hugely insensitive. I know how much it hurts. x


----------



## pmc

Ah bless you Gillian, I'm fine today thanks, yesterday was a bad day, plus I got it out of my system. I'm the type of person who can't keep my mouth shut if something is getting to me. So I had it out with her last night, gave her full barrels... she couldn't apologise enough for being insensitive. Should bloomin well think so too. 

How are all you lovely ladies getting on today?...

Tomorrow is D day. Xx


----------



## gillian1

I am exactly the same I need to say what is on my mind or I cannot settle. I am glad you gave out to her she should have been much more sensitive, as for saying she was throwing away her embies she should have kept that to herself. 

A friend of mine has been saying have you not tested yet and I said no I have to wait 11 days and she is saying really oh id just test and now it has me desperate to test!! I know it is wrong and I don' think I have a test in the house ........ The 2 WW is torture.


----------



## pmc

Makes your feel a lot better too after saying whats on your mind, bottling it up does you no favours.

As for testing...... DON'T..... Believe me it will drive you insane. I've come to realise that every woman's body is different and they react in a different ways. Some ladies can test day 8-9 on a 5 day transfer and they get a BFP, some get a BFN and only get a true reading in the actual test date. Try and hold out if you can for your own sake, not your friends curiosity, they can just get on with their lives and we are left with the consequences of our silly actions.

Afm. Test day tomorrow, no pink, no nothing today, so confused. Only time will tell. Xx


----------



## MrsC78

Pmc that is a good sign its stopped. If it had been your af it would have carried on.   you get your BFP tomorrow.  I will be checking first thing tomorrow. Xx


----------



## mross

Hi girls!

PMC- Im sitting here with tears strolling down my face at your post about sneezing and your pessary shooting out. LOL LOL  , that's hilarious!!!! How can I do my pessary tonight without killing myself laughing    .  Great news on bleeding stopping as well.  If it was AF you would just have gone to full bleed.  Baby dust for tomorrow!!!  Remember you really need morning first wee and FRER is best. xxx

Gillian - try and wait it out hun but its a nightmare I know!  I just remember last time I tested 7dp5dt and got a negative ....I was DEVASTATED and then at 11dp5dt I got my extremely light BFP on FRER and then I didn't actually test pregnant on most until the due date of testing so Don't worry!!!  But I know I will be a nightmare!

Skyblue - have you had transfer yet How you getting on??

AFM - Transfer tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  3pm!!!!!!! Will post when we get home!!!  Eating lots of fish and drinking milk!!


----------



## cat-fish

wow, pmc, that was pretty insensitive of your friend! I'm glad she apologised. Crossing my fingers for you tomorrow.

gillian1, as for testing, i don't think it's "wrong" so much as it's up to the individual person going through it... for me I think I felt better last cycle (which was negative) seeing the negative tests early on and sort of preparing myself for the possibility of a negative on my OTD. Sort of like breaking it to myself gently. Others are more able to relax by just trying to forget about it though, and it's true you can easily get false negatives if you test too soon so if that's likely to upset you then I'd ignore your friend and try to hold off.

mross, good luck for the transfer tomorrow!

afm, just been for a scan today, lining is 8.8mm and they're going to do the embryo transfer next Thursday... Don't know why but I feel completely pessimistic about this cycle, just not expecting it to work at all. Maybe because I know the quality of my embyros isn't great this time round, or maybe I'm just feeling a bit down this month.


----------



## pmc

no surprise to be honest. Xx


----------



## MrsC78

Pmc sorry to hear your news.   x


----------



## pmc

Thanks Mrsc78
Me and DH are gutted. But DH hugged me loads this morning and said, "we'll we have each other and for that I'm grateful, anything extra is a bonus" bless his heart. We will get through this.

Good luck with your test tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for some good news. Xx


----------



## AMD

Pmc so sorry to hear your news. Look after each other.

Is anyone else taking antivirals? If so have they made you ill?


----------



## skyblue79

PMC I am so sorry about the news. i am glad you and hubby are in it together. Keep strong 

Mross, good luck with the transfer today. I   you have a good transfer. 

Cat-fish, good news about the lining and the transfer plans  good luck

AMD I am not taking any antiviral medication, but i have experience with antiviral when i had a needle stick injury at work, i had to take antiviral medicine and that made me Ill. I hope you feel better


----------



## TwitTwoo

Hi Ladies 

I'm hoping to join you, but firstly I want to say how sorry I am to hear your news PMC. News like that sucks   

I have read the most recent pages but for now I can't quite keep track of everybody so I will learn about each of you from now on 

I'm currently on 9dp3dt after having two grade 2 embies transferred, grade 1 being the best and grade 5 being the worst (1 x 8 cell and 1 x 10 cell) . This is my second cycle. My first cycle resulted in a BFN and I spotted on 8dp3dt and full bleed started on the morning of 9dp3dt.....so today is a nervous day for me 

My second cycle actually started all the way back on Christmas eve but after producing 38 eggs (I am an egg sharer so I have donated half of my eggs on each of my two cycles) I ended up with moderate OHSS and was really quite poorly.....hence the reason for having a frozen transfer!!!

I'm hoping to get some advice from you lovely ladies. As I said previously, my last cycle saw me bleeding at 9dp3dt which is today - but as that was a fresh cycle I was only taking cyclogest (progesterone). This time I am taking Cyclogest, crinone (extra progesterone) and Progynova (Estrogen) so my question is "will Progynova delay my AF?? I would be really grateful if any of you can offer any advice!

I don't want to get my hopes up because of a no show if the period would be delayed anyway...

xxx


----------



## AMD

Hi twittwoo every bfn I have had the bleeding hasn't started until I stop the progynova but I'm on 5 a day. 

Sky blue thanks for the response. Like I have flu last 3 days been awful! I never suffer from colds or flu never had it. Seems weird I had a course of virals and got it. No one around me is ill. None of my clients is ill.

Mross good luck!


----------



## TwitTwoo

Oh really  Not what I wanted to hear but at least it prepares me! Have you had any experience with a fresh transfer where you took Progesterone only? If so did your AF still hold out? Hope you start to feel better very soon by the way! 

Mrsross - I'm thinking today is ET? very best of luck 

xxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Been reading but haven't posted in a while. Welcome TwitTwoo I am doing a medicated Fet and even with the natual Fet I didnt bleed until I stopped taking the progestrone. The doctors said if bfn to stop and you will get a bleed in couple of days time.

PMC sorry to hear about your news.

Good luck later mross.

Catfish thats great about your lining good luck too.

I am 3dp5dt so not much to report. Good luck with anyone else PUPO and going for transfer soon xxx


----------



## TwitTwoo

Hi Luv One 

Thank you for your reply. So it looks as though your period has been delayed with progesterone alone as well as estrogen and progesterone combined?

I still bled with the progesterone alone so hopefully it's a good sign that I seem to be holding out a bit longer this time!!

How are you finding the 2ww? Is this your third attempt? Had you had any BFP's in the past? You don't need to answer that by the way, I just find it interesting hearing other peoples stories...

xxx


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

PMC- Oh honey im gutted for you.  Im so so so so sorry  nothing helps news like this.  But please stay strong.  Be good to yourself and have some wine and at least you can stop the drugs.  I know how painful it is though and words don't help. xxx

AMD -   you sound like your having a horrid time.  I think the drugs just make some of us ill.  I had about 2 weeks of permanent vomiting and migraine this cycle and was in best for the best part of the fortnight.  Even now I feel pretty rank.  Hope you feel better soon xx

Luvone - I bet you feel like the 2ww has been years already lol, its so flipping tough!  I cant wait to be pupo this afternoon but no idea how im going to survive the 2ww!

Hi Twittwoo - Even when I got my BFP last cycle I bled horrendously at 4 and 5 weeks, so much I was told id lost baby but I hadn't, sadly I lost it eventually but all was looking good initially so hopefully even if you do see blood don't worry.  xx

Thanks to everyone for all their good luck messages.  Im SOOOO frigging nervous I don't know why.  Ive got an upset tummy and everything!!!  GULP!  Im sure it will be fine.  Had the call to say that they thawed out my Day 5 blasto and it survived, ive still got a day 6 and day 5 waiting in case but they said this was the best looking one.  Think actually going to throw up now! lol.  Going in at 3.30pm, will post tonight when im PUPO!!!

XXXXXX


----------



## pmc

Thank you for your kind words ladies. I've bought a bottle of my fave wine and a huge bar of chocolate, been eating rabbit food for ages, so I think a bit of indulgence is in order. Probably will be sick later, but who cares... 

Twitwoo my cycle previous to this one, I got a BFP and I still had some spotting before I did my test, so progesterone can delay the period from starting fully, but you won't know beforehand if its going to be a negative result, until you do your pos. I've been told today by my clinic to stop all meds and once progesterone is stopped I will have a heavy bleed 3 days later. So don't give up hope yet. Wishing you lots of luck.

Luvone .all the very best on your 2ww, try and stay sane. 

Mross good luck with your ET today.

To all you ladies, I'll pop in now and again if that ok with you all, a bit of a fraud now I'm now longer cycling, but I still have 2 frostie babies so I'll be cycling again sometime, don't know when yet. A well needed holiday first I think.
Sending you all lots of


----------



## charlie14

Hi I am 3dp5dt of 2 blasts grade 1CC and 2CC. Since yesterday I have been having aches like AF and lower backache which is even worse today with twinges hoping this is a positive sign...

Mross - Good luck on your ET


----------



## skyblue79

Twit Twoo, welcome to the thread  Your snow babies are fine, they are in the womb where they belong. PMA


Luvone, welcome to the thread, How are you getting on with the 2ww. 


Charlie welcome to the thread, i hear AF pains are a good sign. 



Just a quick question, i am on cyclogest 400mg 3 times a day, is that enough progestrone does any one know? What is everyone on in regards to progestrone?


AFM, Yesterday, hubby and myself woke quiet early yesterday very anxious. We barely spoke on our way to clinic. I had earphones listening to calming music because i was very anxious.
We didn't know what to expect of the snow babies, what quality and so forth. Also i had a really full bladder it was so uncomfortable. i was scanned and had a perfect picture thanks to my full bladder, but i had to wait a little longer because the doctor was with the other patient who was in agony. so i didn't really mind waiting because i felt rather sorry for the lady and i just wanted her pain to stop. 
When we finally met the embryologist and told us the beautiful news about the embryos that were being transfered. We had 3 snow babies but 2 were being transfered, both day 3 and both were 8 cell one is grade 1 plus and the other was grade 2. The embryologist said they were very good quality embryos. So we were put at ease with that news  . I didn't want to know information about the other embryo that was gonna be destroyed because i would have rather it was in my womb were it belongs. So today is day 1 post day 3 transfer. My OTD is 5th June, 2013. May this journey be an easy one.


----------



## charlie14

Skyblue  - Congrats on being PUPO


----------



## pesente

hey all, so my lining is all good 8.3 so good to go, my transfer will be on wed at 11am!!!! eeek

i start my progesterone gels tomorrow night. bit of an icky question but we are away for a romantic night away Friday and i expect to DTD!!! wwwooo hoooo!! purely for relaxations purposes of course?! ;-) will his sperm interfere with the gel?? 

anything else i should be doing/not doing before transfer? 

good luck to all those in the 2ww x


----------



## AMD

Twittwoo I have not had a treatment cycle without taking progynova as I had a premature menopause at 21 and only had donor egg and embryo donation treatment. Don't have my own eggs, normally I don't have periods.

Skyblue congrats!

Mross I have not had a cycle yet where I have not been ill! Just not been this ill before. Lets hope antivirals do there job! I have stopped them now. As have antibiotics to take as well. 5 antivirals a day 3 antibiotics a day 5 progynova a day aspirin clexane injections and cyclogest is too much! They wanted to do intralipids as well but I said no!


----------



## Luv one

Thanks for the wishes ladies I'm off this week so its been relaxation pretty much everyday will be back to reality next week. Twittwoo my signature tells you all I have been through last fet was natural which resulted in a chemical which sucks!!! but gave us hope that implanation can happen it was just one of those things maybe the embie wasnt right with its chromosome or just wasnt strong enough. Try not to worry too much during your 2ww I know its hard looking at every symptoms but the progestrone gel and estrogen tabs gives off weird side effects. Are you off for the whole time?

Mross hope it went well today let us know how you got on?

pmc glad you still have embies left and good luck with what you decide next x

Hi Charlie we had our ET on the same day congrats on pupo.          

Skyblue thats great news  congrats to you too on pupo interesting that your clinic scanned you before ET I wanted to know my lining as last scan was 6 days before but they don't do it that way. I was also naughty and used the crinone before ET and the doctor said they should have told me not to use it but he will scrape it out and I was to put another in later on. I also wanted them to test my progestrone level and whether I could increase my one a day crinone gel but he said nope its enough and to stop worrying. So your 3 will be more than enough I reckon.

Pesente wow your lining is great and personally I dont think it will affect anything go ahead and enjoy bd with hubby  

Amd hope you get well soon x


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Skyblue - congrats on being pupo!  Yay!  Im on progynova x 4 a day (I hate them) and two bum bullet cyclogest 400mg a day, one in the morning one at night, im on more progynova than most and similar with my fresh cycle, I think they do it based on your hormones etc and each clinic different.  Im not keen on the drugs at all but just have to suffer xx

Congrats to all pupo ladies!!!!!!!!!

We had a rank experience today lol!!!! I was so happy and had such a normal transfer last time just assumed would be the same!  Took a pill to relax me as ive got a tight cervix and haven't had anything in there since ERPC and all tight and upset inside still.  Well, without even realising it she used the "normal" metal speculum.....ive never been able to have this, its excruciating for me, again no idea why, think a lot to do with all the ectopics and problems we experienced over the years so the pain was horrific.  I felt so useless as I couldn't relax for her and just kept saying sorry but screaming as well as it was really painful.  Eventually she had to take it out, get a nurse in to hold my hand and get a smaller speculum, phew.  The smaller speculum was MUCH BETTER, so easy and didn't feel like it was ripping my clitiros off!  Meanwhile my hubby sat laughing, yes laughing along and I kept saying "what are you f**** laughing at?"  and he said he did it to relax me  Why oh why do we bring them in the room ladies  So lovely nurse came in and held my hand.  I did feel it all this time, I think its because I have so many adhesions inside, but I really felt the catheter which was like electric shocks for ages, and then finally baby went in.  I was crying because I felt like it wasn't the experience I had wanted and it was a different nurse who didn't know me and it just made the whole thing really upsetting.  However, we did it, and apparently its rare for that to happen, just me I suppose!

I came home and im straight on the couch, with padding and cushions.  Im planning on doing nothing for 2 days.  I know they say its fine to get about normal life but I did this the last time and got a bfp so going to stick to what I know!  Quite crampy where little one went in, which I remember feeling a lot for the first 2 weeks last time as this was him bedding down.  OH I hope its not all over.

I sneezed and remembering PMC sneezing her pessary out, im now scaryed I sneezed my baby out! LOL!

xxx


----------



## skyblue79

Thank you all for the lovely congratulation messages. 
mross, congratulations in your PUPO .  what an experience you had today. Bless you. I am glad it's done now and you deserve to put your feet up.


----------



## charlie14

Mross - Congrats on being PUPO


----------



## MrsC78

It's a bfn for me! 

Good luck to all of you whatever stage you are. X


----------



## libbylou

Pmc and MrsC78. I'm really sorry to read your posts. Take care of yourselves.
Libbylou xx


----------



## charlie14

MrsC78 - So sorry to hear that


----------



## pmc

Mrsc78. Logged on hoping to hear good news from you. Sorry to hear your horrible news.. So sad.. Good luck with what you decide to do next.


----------



## Ballboy

I'm starting suprecur today and I am on thyroxine. Excited to be having another go but disappointed that I won't be my normal self for a while. Needs must.


----------



## skyblue79

MrsC78, I am so sorry about your news. I know no words can make you feel better about how you are feeling right now, but i hope you find strength to deal with this.


----------



## pmc

Mross, what an horrific experience. I think I would have punched hubby if he laughed at me like that... Git.  
Well at least you'll have a funny story to tell you baby one day and I doubt you've "sneezed" your baby out   
Good luck with your 2ww and to all you ladies currently cycling. Wishing you all lots of luck


----------



## AMD

Mrsc78 so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## hdn1975

Hi Ball boy, 
I have just noticed you said you are on thyroxin is this what you are normally on? I am on it and have been for years, worry that's why I have had trouble with implantation but I have had my bloods checked and my levels are OK on my dose, but it still concerns me!


----------



## mross

Hi girls

Mrsc78 -such sad news today, sorry to hear your bfn   xxx


----------



## gillian1

I am posting from my sisters as fir st time Internet access since back in the uk. Also on my phone so this will be quite short......mrsc78 and pmc I  am devastated for you both. Please don't give up, I am fat, 40 & had 5 mc's before I found my little angel. Your time will come.

Congrats to all those pupo. X

Welcome twit twoo. X

Me...... Bought ph tests today trying to resist x


----------



## Luv one

sending you some     mrsc78 good luck with what you decide to do next x


----------



## MrsC78

Thank you for all your messages. It's getting easier as the day goes on. I went to work which I think helped.

I wish everyone of you best of luck and I hope you all get you BFP. 

Xxxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

How are you getting on in this longggggggggggggggggggggg 2ww, hope you're not going     sending you other ladies some         

Bring on the        xxx


----------



## gillian1

Peed on a stick, BFN. Heartbroken :-(


----------



## pesente

whens your test date gillian1?


----------



## pmc

Gillian, you only had ET 8 days ago, far far far far far too early. Don't lose heart honey. Re-test again Wed-thurs.
Try and keep calm and try not to worry. Take care and don't be harsh on yourself.


----------



## gillian1

I should be seeing a faint line at least. Really feel like my period is coming.


----------



## charlie14

Gillian - Try not to worry could get a BFP still.

Well I am 6dp5dt now had really sore boobs yesterday and really swollen, took bra off for bath and noticed white spots on my boobs one was leaking white stuff. Ever since I had bra off last night for bed boobs very sensitive even hurt to touch and nipples really sore. I am hoping this is a good sign what do you all think can't be the progesterone now been on it 10 days surely I would have had sore boobs by now I am going crazy


----------



## libbylou

Gillian1-too early. I didn't see any lines  and thought it hadn't worked u til hcg test. Hang on in there.   
Libbylou xx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Gillian sorry to hear your news I have attached this probably you have seen it before but this is what should happen on each day remember 'should happen' but for everyone there is a different story as we all are different so things happen at different times. Don't despair until the blood test as the ladies said above. Good luck hun x

3 Day and 5 Day Transfers 
For those who are on their TWW and want to know what is going on in there here is a list for 3 and 5 day transfers.

This is what happens in a 5dt:

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## charlie14

So at 6dp5dt only just giving off HCG so stupid for testing now


----------



## Ballboy

It's sounds like your pregnant to me Charlie14. I can always tell I am pregnant by my boobs!! BUT wait until that blood test as you need to know the exact numbers and that it has attached properly. I know I will still poas this time, but from experience know that the blood test is the only test that can tell you what's going on.

Wait a couple of days to test again if you can. (Not sure how many days past you are - ill have a read back)


----------



## Ballboy

hdn1975 said:


> Hi Ball boy,
> I have just noticed you said you are on thyroxin is this what you are normally on? I am on it and have been for years, worry that's why I have had trouble with implantation but I have had my bloods checked and my levels are OK on my dose, but it still concerns me!


Hello hdn1975

I've have 3 miscarriages and an ectopic so I went to see Dr Raj to get tested to see what's happening. They like your thyroid to be under 2 (even though the normal range is higher than that). Maybe get tested just in case to see what your levels are and have your dose amended? I have just started it and I have to be tested again in 3 weeks to see if its below 2 ready for transfer.

Dr Raj is an absolute expert in this field and I really trust him. (1 point to note is that he said some people like to get it as low as 1 but that he thought 2 was good).

Hope this makes sense? Let me know if you have my other questions and I can get the proper results out.

BB x


----------



## skyblue79

gillian1 hang on in there, you have tested way early. some embies are late implanters hence the delay in excreting hcg.


----------



## charlie14

Ballboy - At my clinic they don't do blood tests just HPT on OTD. Knew I was testing too early.

My boobs are so painful my son just tried to cuddle me they hurt soo bad


----------



## Ballboy

Charlie, I just looked back and you're too early. Wait a couple of days and get an early digital one. Your boobs sound pregnant though!! They are very good indicators :0)

That's strange your clinic only does HPT? I wonder why? I always thought they wanted to see how strong the pregnancy was... Although saying that, knowing what your hcg level is drives you as nuts as those faint lines on a pregnancy test!!

I'm about 5 weeks away from transfer... Not looking forward to the 2ww. Always the worst bit!!!!


----------



## charlie14

I have found it much harder this time


----------



## Ballboy

It's probably as you already have one and want to complete your family? I've had friends in the same situation. I'm on so many drugs this time I really don't know what to think if it doesn't work! I have two good quality blasts though... It's just a worry as FET success rates are lower than fresh (but this may be because of the quality of Te embryos?)


----------



## charlie14

Yeah I just want him to have a sibling to complete our family. I had two blasts put back grade 1cc and 2cc not sure how good they are think there quite low grade ? Think my son was a grade 3 but that was fresh. I really hope it works for your Ballboy I see from your signature you had ectopics even an IVF one that must have been hard thats the next worry if IVF works the risk of ectopics isn't it.


----------



## Ballboy

Yes- ectopics are a curve ball! I had my tube removed which is a good thing because I had a hydrospalinx (fluid) which can be toxic so web having this removed before my next go will improve my chances!

All of my embryos's are grade 3 or 4 but my friends that have all had babies on IVF have had lower grade than this... It's such a chemistry to get pregnant on IVF I think if everything else is right the grâde of the embryo doesn't matter. I see it worked first time (IVF) for you last time and because you already have a little boy it proved that you can carry a baby! Only a few more days and you should get that positive test!! 

x


----------



## charlie14

Hopefully fingers crossed


----------



## hdn1975

Hi, 
Getting worried now about this Thyroid thing Ball boy, had my thyroid function tested early on the year before my last cycle of IVF and said I was on the right cost, the clinic have never once asked me about what dose of thyroxine I take etc and that that could be the cause of our 3 Failed attempts, so worried now because have my ET on Tuesday, but I am having steroids and clexane this time, will that help? My husband says these forums make me worry more, think he might be right!!!!


----------



## Ballboy

I am on clexane and steroids too. Being on thyroxine too is a good thing! I'm sure you will be fine!! They can tell from your blood rather than your dose xx


----------



## gillian1

Hi. Another BFN this morning. I am sad but I already have one miracle baby and am very grateful for that. 
Never give up hope.... If I had been in the UK they wouldn't have given me IVF or FET they would have said I was to old and fat but here I am with beautiful baby girl.
Your babies are out there. I wish you all the very best of baby dust for your journies. Xxx


----------



## AMD

So sorry Gillian.

I just had lining scan and its 10.5. Best its ever been. So transfer is next Monday the 3rd. Fun now begins with more drugs! Hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## MrsC78

Sorry to hear your news Gillian.


----------



## pmc

Sad news Gillian. Take care of yourself. Xx


----------



## libbylou

Sorry to read yr post Gillian. Take care xx


----------



## yogabunny

hello ladies can i join you? this is my second try and second FET, as could not do a fresh transfer due to OHSS. The first one ended in early miscarriage. Just started the estrogen and have scan in a couple of weeks. i am not really with it this time, feeling a bit like i am in a dream, last time i was focused...this time... well i need to get focused, finding ot hard to even remember my estrogen, and am nowhere near as good with all the supplements etc...!!

can see a few names i know     

so sorry to see your news gillian   

good luck everyone, wherever you are at  xxxxxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

 Gillian very sad news. Take care of yourself during this sad time.

Welcome yogabunny nice to see you starting again. I use my phone to remind me of when to take my tabs. I use AM for oestrogen and pregnancare and aspirin, so take them after breakfast.  I take the other oestrogen tab in the evening when I know I should be home. I do my progesterone in the morning when I first use the toilet so I have it right there to remind me lol all the things we have to do ehh. I only have couple of days to go so hoping it/they hang on in there. I know only too well what announcing/testing too early can do so holding on to hope.

Good luck hun x


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, 
  I have my ET tomorrow at 10, so nervous and excited all at once, 4th time I have done this so I know what's going to happen but start steroids and clexane for the first time tomorrow, so hope these new drugs do the trick, got my supply of fresh pineapple ( only eat core though), Brazil nuts and grape juice ready to start!!! God luck anyone else who is doing the same tomorrow xx


----------



## skyblue79

gillian1 I am so sorry about the news, keep strong and hope you find strength in dealing with the news.    


Yogabunny welcome to the thread. It brilliant that you have started on another cycle.    




hdn1975 good luck tomorrow with embryo transfer. I am sure it will be fine


----------



## someHope

Hello,

I have just started taking the medication for my first FET. 
I am taking progynova, low dose aspirin and prednisone. I would really appreciate it if somebody could answer a couple of questions-my clinic is in the Czech Republic and though they are good at answering emails, the language barrier can cause some difficulties!
I started taking the medication on day 1 but my period never really came to anything-usually they are very heavy and last about 4 days (sorry-TMI) but this one kind of petered out after the first day. I took BCP for 20 days prior and usually AF would come 3 days after I stopped the BCP (as it did for my ICSI last year) but this time it was on day 4. I know that could just be chance, but now I am worried that my period stopping is not normal-did this happen to anyone else? Today I have had some mild AF-type feelings and (TMI again) when I went to the loo I had pale brown discharge. 
Can anyone offer any advice or information??

Thank you xx
I


----------



## pesente

so nervous about ET tomorrow. been building up to this for 3 years, it has to work as hubby has said he doesnt want to do this anymore. mostly because of finances. 

good luck to those in 2ww.


----------



## mross

Hi Ladies,

Hi Yogabunny!!! How are you hun??  Lovely to see you on here! xx

Sorry for not posting ladies I had transfer on Thursday and spent 3 days in bed with full blown migraine!!!!!!!!!!!!  This is exactly what happened last cycle.  Guess what, I STUPIDLY tested today lol! Complete bnf but im 5dp5dt what an idiot!  And I was disappointed till my rationale brain kicked in!!!!  I remember being in agony last cycle with my (.)(.) but absolutely nothing this cycle?  I feel sick all the time but that's the oestregen, but just wish I had sore (.)(.) too!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HATE this 2ww!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## charlie14

Mross i was the same tested again this morning 8dp5dt bfn again not holding out much hope also had very painful (.)(.) 2 days ago couldnt touch really hurt


----------



## yogabunny

hello luvone good to see you here PUPO, and not long to go     I have 3 estrogen tablets a day, and its the middle one i forget, taken your advice i have got reminders set up! 

hdn - i hope your ET went well, let us know! what's the grapejuice ? I don;t know about that one, is it anther implantation trick? x

hi skyblue thanks for the welcome   

hi pesente, hope it went /is going well today with ET. Lots of luck, I hope this is your time, try and forget about teh worries for now, at the minute you are PUPO and everything can work out xxx

mross - hello, lovely to see you here too, and PUPO, wow there is a lot going on this week!    stop testing!!! Wait for 10 days past!! When is your OTD. Sending lots of luck. 
So confusing with the drugs and side effects versus symptoms -  another reason I'd like to try a natural cycle, but i kind of forgot this time as i had soooooo many questions at my follow up, I didn;t get to that bit on my huge list of things!    
Hope the migraine has gone now, I had really bad headache last week and went for a deep tissue massage around neck and shoulders, was amazing!! worked a treat!

hey charlie xxx   hold out, it;s still early, it can all change     

I've been feeling puffy, and weird from the estrogen, but it seems to have levelled off today which is what happened last time and then i felt fine... have quite a bit of work and we are both very busy this time. Good for distractions, but feel nervous that will not be able to give it my all. Excited to have the chance of another go. Not going to think too far ahead if I can help it. xxx Back to work today, shock to system ! haha xx


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Yogabunny - lol - I remember starting the early testers last cycle lol lol   its so difficult!!!!!!!  MY otd is a a WEEK THURSDAY!  Like forever away, but its a 5 day blasto and think my clinic do 14 days from transfer to be cruel lol!  

Well - I went back to the loo 10 minutes after the test and ive got a faint blue line.  Well ive been a mess all day and then finally as I gave hubby the car today, caved, and trekked for 30 minutes in the POURING rain to the nearest pharmacy, with migraine and queasiness, and all they had was clearblue, I hate clearblue and some cheapo test.  £20 later I got home and used afternoon wee....all the things I swear people not to do, and of course ALL NEGATIVE.  What is going on with me.  Why cant I wait!!!!!!  GAH.  Whar a flipping day.

Any one else on 2ww feeling ill and low?
xx


----------



## hdn1975

Hi everyone, 
ET went well today, put two lovely embies in, but we unfortunately lost 4 out of our 10 when they were thawed but we still have 4 frozen! Husband looking after me, hardly letting me get off my bum today, which is nice to be spoilt! Nurse said at clinic that they have found out that having sex helps with implantation, apparently the enzymes etc in sperm, has anyone else heard of this, I thought you should avoid it? Read 100% pure white grape juice can help as well as the usual nuts and pineapple so started it all today, not sure I am relaxed about the sex bit neither is my other half! Well I am doing the waiting game again now, good luck everyone x


----------



## yogabunny

Hi hdn, i heard that sex night before transfer is good for implantation, but not heard about after, I think I would feel a bit strange about it too! good luck with your 2ww x


----------



## Luv one

Congrats Hnd  on being pupo   

Yogabunny glad you had a good massage and the symptoms have eased off with the estrogen. Girl this is it for you  

Aww Charlie and Mross I know the feeling 2ww is bonkers    its like I keep watching that list to try and figure out what's going on inside but of course we can't, we just have to have faith and hope its implanting. I was told positive thinking and imagination  really helps so although the test says one thing your blood test might say another so hold strong ladies!

Last time I tested early got bfp and thought once I saw it on digital it was a sure thing, only for a week later and on otd it changed to negative. I couldn't believe it, a day before it was positive then the next day negative. It was just such a cruel and sad thing to happen to me. I now realise that every stage of this journey there is a hurdle. This time I decidee not to say anything until OTD and I know for sure what the outcome will be so trying to be good   

Sorry someday can't help but know the meds we take sometimes messes with our periods either lighter, heavier or delayed so I wouldn't worry but speak to your nurses. Good luck xx


----------



## charlie14

My clinic don't do hcg blood tests just supply hpt tp test after 14 days


----------



## Dah flemings

Hello All,

I first want to say that I admire all of you for coming on line and telling your stories. There are many people that have gone through or will go through similar situations and sometimes they just need to know that they are not alone. 

My husband and I have been trying since May of 2011. We have gotten pregnant with IVF once in July of 2011 and with FET once on December of 2012. Both pregnancies were lost later on. We also had a failed FET attempt in August of 2012.  

We decided to try one more time. On the 15th we did another FET cycle with two embryos. I had my HCG test on the 24th. It came back with a 237! I am super excited but still very, very nervous. Of course I did the first thing that came to mind and jumped on line..... I found ya'll!

Now I am again waiting to see what is in store for my family.


----------



## Luv one

Congrats Dah Flemings that's fantastic news thanks for sharing this wonderful news. I wish you a healthy pregnancy xx🍼


----------



## AMD

Lovely news congrats dah.


----------



## yogabunny

dah flemings, brilliant news, so pleased for you. I love the stories that people decide one last chance and it works, so uplifting and encouraging. Stay positive


----------



## Dah flemings

I forgot in all my excitedness to tell you all Thank You! 

As I have gone through my treatments, I found that this site gave me comfort. Reading the posts about your experiences allowed me to better understand what was going on. Let's face it, if our doctors have not done IVF them selves then they really don't understand. We have all had the medical side of things explained a hundred times but some times you just need someone that been there.

After all my ups and all my downs it was this particular thread that helped me. I decided to share some of these messages with my husband. In doing so I believe we found a new confidence. We decided that we owed it to ourselves to try one more time with our very last two snow babies. On the 24th when they told me the HCG was 237, I knew I had to finally log on so I could tell you all.....................THANK YOU! 

Our next HCG test is on the 31st.


----------



## sheebs

Dah, good news and congrats  

Is 39 a good count? mine 2  5day blastocyst transferred on 17th May and tested blood yesterday and came with 39 hormone level.
Another blood test tomorrow to find out exactly.

any help pls.

sheebs


----------



## yogabunny

HI sheebs I don't know what count is good, but I know it is more about that it should go up / double on the second one... good luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## sheebs

thank you yoga  xx


----------



## Ballboy

Hi Sheebs, that is low but its all about doubling. I've been through a low count (mine was 6!) and ended up ectopic but 39 is obviously a lot better. I did a lot of research at the time and you can have a low count at the beginning if it has implanted late / it's all about those number doubling!!

It's great you have another test, and then ask for another 48 hrs later xx

x


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Dah - Thanks for sharing your story and sounds all positive for you so good luck!!!!!!! xxx

Charlie 14 - Im the same hun, we do hpt at home and call clinic after 14 days from transfer.....forever!  Are you still testing??

Sheebs - don't worry about hcg level just now hun!  It can be within ridiculous ranges of 5 and 10,000 so please don't worry about it!  So long as your not having massive cramps and bleeding then you are pregnant so enjoy!!!!!!! xx

HND - Congrats on being pupo!!!!!!!!!!!  Now you get to join us lot going   on our 2ww!!!

afm - Oh dear god im losing it here!!!!!!  My migraine from the weekend is lingering and I have the morning sickness queasiness.  Definitely morning sickness and definitely not a made up symptom, having just gone through 3 months of a failed pregnancy a few months ago I know the sickness feeling like the back of my hand and the metallic taste in my mouth.  Ive been testing like a mad woman, so out of 6 tests 2 are positive.  I defo have hcg in my system so little one trying to implant I think but we wont think its Bfp until next week and until we get bfp properly on all tests.  Urgh.  Its a nightmare this!  So im under my blankiet on the couch this afternoon eating chocolate as I feel rank!!!!!!  But really really want it to be a bfp!!!  Urgh  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

mross you are making me laugh as I try to motivate myself to finish some work before the end of the day! see if you can get someone to give you a shoulder massage for that head! and i know exactly that copper penny mouth taste you mean, i hope i taste it again very soon! Sounding hopeful, please don't bankrupt yourself on tests!   

I think HCG goes into blood stream after implantation,,, so that is very good. This is my reference point! http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Oh I want a bar of chocolate now!


----------



## charlie14

Still get neg don't have much hope


----------



## pesente

hi ladies, the transfer went well. 1 lovely egg back in where it should be snuggling down. 

it was grade 3AB, the embryologist seemed happy and we had the top man doing the transfer so fingers crossed everything works.

test date is the 7th so not too long to wait. 

hope you are all well


----------



## Ballboy

Hang in there Charlie!!!

Congratulations to all the newbie PUPO's... I'm feeling more positive today about meds so can't wait for transfer! I hope they survive the thaw as I only have 2 day 5 - the rest are day 3 so the cycle would be cancelled.


----------



## libbylou

Congratulations dahfleming  

Sheebs -my hcg was 40 at 16po which is the same as yours. Congratulations  . As the other ladies have said, it's more about the doubling. Wishing you good luck xx

Charlie - wishing you too  

Hi to everyone xxx


----------



## Luv one

Congrats pesente on being pupo when is you otd?


----------



## pesente

friday the 7th of june!!! 
only on day 2 and already driving myself nuts with every twinge, been paranoid all day about my jeans being too tight lol


----------



## sheebs

Thank you Ballboy,mross, libbylou for the encouragement.

Congrats  pesente   

Stay    Charlie

My blood test today did not go well. Count decreased to 9  
No hope left. Clinic asked to come for another blood test next Thursday !!! Should I really go ?

sheebs


----------



## pixie9

Had my transfer today! Two embryo's put back in. One was a nine cell and one 11 cell both AB.
So official test date 11 June. Two weeks off to try to relax and hope and pray we get a BFP.


----------



## yogabunny

congrats pixie and pesente on being PUPO      

so sorry to hear that sheebs  , i would go just to stop your mind wandering what if and to draw a line under it xxxx

hi everyone      

i am on day 8 of cycle and estrogen and AF left a few days ago but I have a pink discharge, do you think it is just the estrogen messing about with my hormones or should i mention at the clinic when i go for scan on Monday? Me and OH are so busy this time that I don't feel like I am giving this cycle enough attention! But that is probably a good thing as got quite obsessive last time without realising it! Getting excited, nervous about thaw and being able to do gestone injections as will prob be doing them on my own xxx


----------



## AMD

Pixie and pesente congrats on being pupo!

We are having transfer on Monday. Lining 10.5. 2 5 day embies with donation.


----------



## Ballboy

C


----------



## Dah flemings

My Beta is 2060. My doctor's assistant said it was a bit low. Totaly confused right now. My level last friday on the 24th was a 237. This morning it was 2060. The HCG caculator says it's doublng every 2.24 days. So why are they saying it's a bit low and to come in for an ultra sound? Which I don't really feel will show anything yet anyways since I am 5 weeks today.They scheduled it for Monday.... I am totaly lost! What do ya'll think?


----------



## Ballboy

They are really careful about ectopic pregnancies (as the risk is increased with ivf) so will be checking you to make sure. I would be glad tht they are checking and not worry too much as you are doubling. The scan will help them identify it is in the right place (but obvs no heartbeat yet). 

Good luck xx


----------



## Luv one

Morning Ladies,

Today is OTD so I tested again this morning and a lovely bright   so very cautiously excited!!! I went to my GP yesterday as I tested positive on Wed with a Clearblue digital and it said 2-3wks (first time I ever got that) and the Sat before I got 1-2wks so I thought great its increasing, must be working. I asked for a blood test but he said it was against policy for them to do it and only Gynaes and the hospitals are allowed. My fertility centre doesn't do bloods either. Anyway he said since I was afraid I would miscarry he would refer me to EPU in the PM. I rang them in the evening to find out what they do and what a referral to them meant and I was shocked but the got the referral and asked me why I was referred as they are an emergency unit and only see people with problems i.e. ectopic/miscarriage. I told her I was at risk as I had one before and eventually she gave me a scan date for next Friday, as they too didn't do blood test for HCG and only do this if there was a problem with the pregnancy. So I guess a scan is the next best thing to confirm if it will be a viable pregnancy. Please keep your fingers crossed for me for next week. She even asked me how far I was, I mean how am I supposed to know that. I told her I did FET on 20/5/13 and she said I don't know anything about those fertility treatments so don't know what that means. She heard my frustration then did some calculations. I figure from my own research that by next week I should be 5 weeks but will ask my fertility centre as they should know, for you ladies that have done scans before is that a good time to have one?

Good luck to the other ladies testing today!!!


----------



## AMD

Yay congrats luv one! Excellent news. When I had treatment abroad they only test by blood test no hpt. I paid the clinic in the uk where I had treatment before abroad to do Hcg and progesterone test. It was about £50. If you google there are places that do to it for you. I think all clinics should do it as we come this far to get a Bfp and should be monitored through the first few months. When I had my miscarriage I was sent to the epu but it was a thurs and they don't open! And would not do a scan. Heartbeat on the Friday. Heavy bleeding on the sat guess what they don't scan on a weekend! Staff couldn't get there head round me having donor treatment. Treated me as if I was crazy as had many attempts to have a baby! What would they do?!its the only way I can. I had to try it.


----------



## Luv one

Thanks AMD so sorry for your loss its really hard isn't it. Those staff seem very inconsiderate I wonder if its a trend with people who work at EPU as the one I spoke with was very insensitive too I felt particular so towards people like myself doing fertility treatment and made out like I was an alien in her profession. Don't mind them hun just concentrate on positive thinking and your ET Monday. Your lining is fantastic by the way....good luck!!!

I found a clinic in London that does it for £90 but I work with doctors so will ask one next week if he could write up a blood form for me. My nurse friend said she would draw the blood so hopefully I can get that done then.
xx


----------



## Ballboy

As frustrating as it is Luv one... You are pregnant! And it's going up!! The scan won't show much as its too early for a heartbeat. Where is your clinic? Can they not recommend somewhere to have a blood test? But as you are 5 weeks and 2-3 on the digital that is bang on correct. Will the clinic scan you at 6 weeks?


----------



## Luv one

Thanks Ballboy I know and have to give thanks just eager I guess but I'm going to calm until the scan next Friday. If it needs another I am sure they will inform me. How are you feeling and when is your transfer date? x


----------



## hdn1975

Hi ladies, 
How are you all doing? I am very much in limbo at the mo, blood test date Thursday still feels like a lifetime away, been feeling horrible since yesterday, dizzy and heady, think it's all the medication, never had steroids before so I am blaming those! Just so scared really trying to be brave and positive but been here before and it hadn't worked, don't know how I am going to cope with the disappointment again and face normal life, my husband keeps saying how well I am coping but I don't think I am, just want to say if it's worked then great and if it hasn't I will be fine, but I can't! Sorry just needed to rant for a bit cos I know their are others out there that feel the same, good luck to everyone with there cycles and my heart goes out to any of you that have not been successful this time xx


----------



## skyblue79

hdn1975, i know exactly how you are feeling, i am in the same boat. i don't know how to cope if its a BFN. I really hope this is our time and we will be filled with joy and happiness. My OTD is wednesday and i am petrified to test. 


Congratulations to  all the ladies with BFP. Here is to easy 8moths 


Congratulations to al PUPO and welcome to the 2ww.


----------



## Ballboy

Stick in there 1975! I always have a project when I'm doing IVF that I can research and plan for! So.... Any rooms need a new look?? Just something that you can obsess over so you have two things to think about x


----------



## hdn1975

Thanks Sky blue and Ball boy, been reading so many books, spent a fortune on my kindle, roll on Thursday!


----------



## yogabunny

just a quick message to say big big congratulations luvone xxxx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks Yogabunny...anytime now for you


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you hun, I hope so. xx

Hope everyone is going ok. Lots of patience and sticky vibes to all you 2wwers and lots of luck to anyone waiting for ET and thaws. I'm off to a scan this morning to see how my lining is getting on   interesting to see if better or worse than last time, as last time I was more dedicated to all the healthy eating etc build up. This time been busier and not so dedicated/obsessive!! ... 

Hope you all have this amazing weather


----------



## AMD

So it's Transfer day today. Just waiting on thawing news and praying!


----------



## yogabunny

lots of luck AMD, look forward to hearing you are pupo later on today


----------



## AMD

I'm afraid I'm not going to be! Just spoke to clinic 2 embies didn't make it. There is one left which they want to incubate until tommorow but its not looking good. I'm cursed.


----------



## yogabunny

AMD I hope that this little one is your fighter...


----------



## Luv one

Sorry to heard AMD be strong for your little one. Yogabunny how did your lining scan go hope it went well fingers crossed for you x


----------



## yogabunny

thanks luv one, all good to go at the scan, so gestone injections start on Thursday (eek) and transfer next Tuesday x


----------



## yogabunny

luv one, was it you or AMD looking for private HCG blood tests? 
There is this thread on here with places for private bloods and scans http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=290729.0


----------



## Luv one

Thanks hun I needed it but now I'm in two minds my clinic has me down for a scan on the 20th and I already have one for this Friday at EPU as well so guess I will wait not like I can change anything if its low. Still poas for reassurance but will calm down soon I guess. Fantastic news about your lining and good luck next week!!!!


----------



## hdn1975

Hi Ladies, 
Just thought I would write an update, had a positive test this morning, not feeling excited though got this far last time and bleed 3 days later, got blood test tomorrow to check levels, so hoping they are high but taking everyday as it comes and trying not to stress, had little tiny bit of pinky/red discharge today but clinic said could be the gels irritating my cervix, but still concerns me any blood! Wishing everyone luck if they are testing in the next few days xxx


----------



## Ballboy

Whoop whoop 1975!  One hurdle over, next one Friday for those nice high blood numbers!! x


----------



## yogabunny

great news hdn, hope the blood test is high numbers today to reassure you, do you have another booked to check that they are going up?

did my first gestone injection this morning. gosh, that was not so nice   hopefully will be easier tomorrow 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## libbylou

Congratulations hdn1975. X


----------



## hdn1975

Thanks everyone, blood level 183 today, which clinic was pleased with, but not going to actually even think I am the P word until had 7 week scan, as levels were good at this stage last time, going to take tiny steps, first is to get further than last time, that,s 3 days after blood test day then I will work towards another goal, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## gem236

Hi Ladies 

How is everyone going with there treatment, Im nearly at the end of my first FET I get the ET on the 28th so just on the injections and tablets at the mo. Feel like a oin cushion though, didnt realise I had to do needles for this long. Got my scan on Mon to make sure all is looking good.
Has anyone or is anyone having the Gestone injection, I am having it this time as I bleed quiet early after my last ET so they are given me the Gestone injection instead of the pessaries this time. This is the only part of the FET im worried about as Im not good with needles and having a new one is scaring me. Any advise would be GREATLY appriciated

Lots of Luck and baby fairy dust sending your ways ladies  
 
xxx


----------



## Crazylou1979

Hi ya gem my name is Lou I had frozen egg transfer tues 4 the injections are awful I am on the dreaded 2 week wait xxx


----------



## yogabunny

hi gem, i am having gestone, i have done 2 injections so far! today was much better...maybe as i knew what to expect... I'm doing them in the morning and I didn't have my shower until afterwards and kept an ice pack on before, to make sure was as cold as possible. Went more towards the edge of my bum... and massaged a bit afterwards. We also checked out a youtube demonstration! 
By tuesday i will need to be able to do it myself..  so got to get from a wimp to a pro in a few days! lots of luck, congratulations on being pupo xx


----------



## yogabunny

luvone - how was the scan? xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hiya ladies
Not sure if this is right place or if already been discussed but......
In 2ww now after FET (1blast) from what I read everyone seems to be having different scans/bloods/meds which obv is normal as we are all different but my cycle seems to be let's say 'very natural'. 
Only difference to naturally conceiving being they Transfered my embie, which was complicated and very uncomfortable (normally anything like this doesn't phase me but was a bit traumatising and very worrying). I have no bloods or scans. Have been told if I test myself positive then will have a scan in 3weeks, I am kind of worrying a bit now, I would a least appreciate a blood test if positive to confirm high numbers(hopefully). 
Is anybody else having such a 'natural' cycle'? 
Thank you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Fingerscrossed, 
With a FET there seem to be lots of different protocols depending on the clinic. 
I am on medicated with no down rigging, so just start on day 1 with estrogen and from "conception date" on progesterone, 1 scan before ET, no bloods (think this is typical for NHS cycles) and a scan at about 7 weeks if i get a BFP. 
I know others who have done natural and they have to call the clinic when ovulating, then go in for ET, is this what you have done? If so I have seen several ladies on here get a BFP with that route. I would prefer natural, with zero drugs but my clinic are not keen, so i did not push it .... but if i have to do another cycle and have any frosties I will !!
Sorry to hear your transfer was difficult, was it difficult in previous cycles? For mine they have to use a different speculum thing a longer one, and it is quite hard to relax in that situation!!!! Try not to worry (easy said) and take big care of yourself, now the little blast is where it should be and can get comfy.
Lots of luck hun, all will be fine. xxx


----------



## Luv one

Hi yoga bunny they refused to do one saying it was not justified as I was not in pain or bleeding so I paid for bloods at one of the clinic list you gave me. Sadly as suspected my numbers were low so now just waiting to see if its another chemical. My clearblue digital went from 2-3 to 1-2 this week which was why I got concerned. It sucks as no one wanted to do the bloods just wished I had them done earlier maybe I could have upped my dose. Isn't it funny how u go through treatment and finally a bfp and that's when you're not monitored. How r things your end hun?


----------



## HazelW

Just thought I'd say a quick hi!  I've been avoiding coming on here for some reason, but I've got 3 mornings left not to test before my otd, and I need some pee stick police!  Did a first response this morning which was bfn but I'm sure it was too early.  Have been having cramping today but nothing else, no symptoms at all.  This is our last chance for a second baby.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thank you for the reply yoga bunny.
Yes I rang clinic wen got positive OPK then had transfer. I know a lot of clinics don't use ultrasound for transfer but after an hour of trying I thought it would of made it a lot easier and give a clearer picture for the nurses/drs. My last transfer they changed equipment twice till they got in the right place. This time however I think They used every piece of equipment they have. My embie got left in the incubator so as not to harm the lil'n but it was still such a worry. When the catheter was removed it was covered in blood(sorry if tmi) and i was light bleeding/spotting even still today. Nurse said not to worry, it was from my cervix and would be fine. 
I did a post on here to see if anyone had anything similar but no reply so am thinking I am not normal  
No scan before transfer so no idea on my lining either, I think I might be a bit of a worrier and over thinking everything but it's just so hard not to with something so important, as with everyone, you want to make sure everything goes as perfectly as poss.
Can I ask for blood test if I am lucky enough to getBFP? 
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lisasimon1

Hi just wanted to reply about requesting bloods... yes you can i had all my betas done with the docs  but it does depend on then some say yes and others say no so i would ask thhe question. good luck and hope you get a bfp


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Thanks lisasimon1.
I was thinking about going to my drs on my OTD and asking for bloods if i test positive. Is there a certain time I need to w8 till or Will bloods this day be accurate? 
Suppose need to get over the first hurdle of testing positive first but trying to be positive xxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

luvone sorry to hear that hun, how are you feeling now?  did that private clinic say to do another hcg test to monitor if going up? 
I know what you mean we have a lot of support and then left alone by most of the clinics, i would have liked to be monitored for hcg and progesterone after my bfp so we all knew what was happening.... Next time (   ) i will pay at least for the hcg. I'm doing ok hun, the prohesterone injections i am doing are quite a bit more tricky than the others, so i am a bit wary about tuesday which is when i will need to be able to do it by myself as dh is going to be away. apart from that been keeping busy and all is good. managed a 40th birthday without drinking so that's good. tuesday is transfer day, so praying thaw is ok.

hazel    step away from the sticks!!   Must be hard with so much resting on this one, but it can easily change before OTD, sending you some sticky vibes xxx

fingerscrossed, i totally get where you are coming from, why not do a lining scan just to be sure and seems weird they did not have a ultrasound while doing the transfer, why make it so tricky?? I'm sure that it won't affect your embie as that was safely away from it all, but not necessary for you. I have seen other stories similar here on FF, so sorry you had to go trough this. hope you can put it behind you and your BFP is just round the corner. i asked for blood tests last time and the clinic would only do them if i paid, not part of the nhs protocol (they aso have private patients) i didn't go to my GP but i know some will do bloods and some don't. if i am lucky enough to get there again i will pay for blood tests at the clinic. my understanding with bloods is you could have them at OTD but you also need to repeat them again in 48 hours as the important part is that they are going up/doubling

xxxx to all


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi fingerscrossed, I'm on a natural fet. Had my progesterone checked last cycle and will give the clinic a call when I get an opk surge probably in about 2 weeks. The only issue for me is if the surge falls on a Friday, then I'll miss the window but I suppose at least with a natural, there's only a 1 month cycle lost. My clinic also doesn't use ultrasound. That said, it's about 1/8th of the cost of my ivf/ICSI cycle so I don't really expect so much intervention. I'm at the stage of thinking about how many embryos to freeze, I'm thinking 2 leaving hopefully 2 for any future requirements.. Our clinic apparently has a 90% success rate of the frosties defrosting though I find that hard to believe. Still waiting for af but it should be here tomorrow... I did a sneaky frer yesterday and it was negative so now I know I'm just waiting for it to arrive. 

Luvone - sorry that your levels have dropped. It's so demoralising isnt it. Sending hugs.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hey yoga bunny.
My dr is really good and she knows how much this whole process worries me as it does us all so I think she would be willing to do blood tests but I will have to wait and see. If I knew the numbers were high and then doubled like they should it would relieve a lot of worry I know I will be facing. How much are the tests privately?? I think I would poss go for that if dr says no, just for piece of mind. 

Hey cornishtwinkle,
I have never had progesterone test. What does this show?? 
I had only the 1 little snow baby, we asked if could start a fresh cycle as to transfer two this time but told need to use frosty first. I asked for 2at fresh cycle but they said no. I had cancer when I was younger which wrapped around my ovaries, have never really used any contraception either so I know my chances are really slim so if am unlucky this cycle hosp have said we can do double transfers, anything and everything just to boost my chances. 
Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv one

Hi ladies tested again and as suspected its not pregnant so once again bfp then bfn!


----------



## yogabunny

luvone


----------



## libbylou

Luvone -  x


----------



## gem236

CRASYLOU - Thanks for your fed back hope the 2wk goes quick for you remember RELAX RELAX & RELAX   

YOGABUNNY - Thanks for your feedback on the gestone, im dreading it so much. I have to go the hosp every other day to do it they said I cant do it myself which is making it worse for me, I would rather do it my self  Does it just hurt when it goes in? Im have numbing cram but I have read up on that it effects the injection so im not sure if I should use that. 
Im off to the hosp today for another Scan so Ill ask them.
Hows your treatment going? When do you the egg put back in? 

Thanks for reading Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## yogabunny

gem, I'm not sure about the cream, but I have been ice packing my bum and it helps can you take one from the freezer with you   ?! We had to do it in a hotel room at the weekend and had no ice and it was alright just felt it go in.... It is a funny feeling and kind of uncomfortable while the needle is in, now we have done it a few times it is not so bad as you know what to expect and its over quick enough. I'm going to the GP surgery today as the nurse has said she will do it today for me, as this is first day DH is away, and hoping they will give me a few tips on doing it myself, it's a bit awkward angle to get it in my bum myself! Egg goes back tomorrow I am    the thaw is ok and that 1 or 2 make it.  Good luck for your scan xxxxx  

fingerscrossed - about 35 or £40 and you need to have 2. xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Big   luv one

YB - I would definately go ahead and pay then, definately worth the money.

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

gem - just to say the nurse did my injection this morning and i couldn't feel a thing! so i think you will be just fine in the hands of a professional! x


----------



## gem236

YOGABUNNY - Fab thank you for letting me know, if scan is ok I will the Gestone on fri EEK. Irs weird being scared of a needle even though I am injecting myself with them everyday already LOL the thought of it going in my bum and they have to do makes it sound worse doesnt it.
GOOD LUCK with your treatment hun keep us informed with it all

  lots of hugs to those going through treatment &     lots of hugs for those who have not got the reult they wanted chin up xxx


----------



## pixie9

Hi all,

To let you know, my OTD is Wed but I tested this morning  and I got a BFN. I had been feeling nausea and was feeling optimistic. I was devastated and very tearful   However I thought I'd give it another go with a clear blue and got a BFP!! Couldn't believe it!   Now though I'm worried my HCG levels are falling and that's why one test was more sensitive. I did one on the less sensitive this evening and BFN. Will do another clear blue in the morning but very scared. Not feeling as much nausea, very slight cramps. Have been camping over the weekend and it was unbelievably cold at night and my 1 yr old was up, feeling exhausted, don't think it helped. This is our last chance for a second child (we are so grateful for our first).

Pixie


----------



## yogabunny

pixie, maybe it's too early for the less sensitive one, so that sounds to me like very good sign that clear blue is showing a bfp already... sounding good xxxx      maybe try and step away from the tests til OTD, is that possible, or have you started something now    lots of luck

my et in the morning, so excited, please let thaw be ok.


----------



## HazelW

Pixie, my otd is Wednesday as well, also trying for a second child.  I tested on Saturday morning with a first response early test and got a bfn, but today I've had cramps and my boobs were all tingly, so I don't think I'm out yet.  I'm not testing again till otd - join me?  I've read that they implant between 6 and 12 days post ovulation, and then it takes 2 days for the hormone to build up.  Hold out one more morning!  I get up and pee straight away, then I've done the first one and it's too late.  Hugs and sticky vibes to you.


----------



## HazelW

Btw pixie, are you sure about your otd?  Only I've just looked back at your old posts (lock up your bunnies!) and when you had them put back you said your test day was 11th June, which is tomorrow!  That would fit in with your transfer date, mine were the same day but were 2d embies.


----------



## pixie9

Morning!


Thanks for your responses yogabunny and Hazel. Well I got up and did another test on clear blue and it was positive!! did one of the others - negative! I want to be happy but I'm worried, I know from experience that doesn't stop for a long time! I just think the other test would show a faint line if the HCG was increasing. 
Hazel thanks for looking me up! So we had a transfer on the same day! Those symptoms sound positive good luck tomorrow sending you positive vibes    . They said wait 13 days so if you count transfer day that's today but if you count from the following day it's tomorrow! Not sure!! They would of been 4 day embies when put back as one day thawing (or does that day not count??!) 


Yogabunny wishing you lots of luck with your transfer today I hope they thaw well and it's all straightforward for you.


Pixie xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi Pixie, Many of us have been where you are right now and it is definitely hard to think about anything else. Unfortunately only time will tell whether this cycle is the one for you. I really hope it is. If you can try and distract yourself for another 24 hours and take another look tomorrow morning - sometimes it may just be slow rising hcg and it will right itself by OTD. Good luck too Hazel, I hope your patience pays off.

Good luck for your ET, yogabunny. I went to the hypnotherapist yesterday and he started on a process of relaxation around a colour that represents fertility for you and your body and then you think about it flowing through your body as you prepare yourself for the embies to settle in - it really helped me, perhaps you should try it ? Sending lots of positive thoughts your way though.

Fingerscrossed - the progesterone test shows that a) you've ovulated naturally b) your body is creating adequate progesterone to support a pregnancy if you should become pregnant. I am wondering whether I was actually chemically pregnant as my levels were double the last time they were tested - although I certainly am not any more, if I was.

We are also trying for no 2 and my af arrived today so hoping for my ET in 2 weeks, if my ovulation doesn't fall on a weekend ( ) - I'm quite excited but nervous as my frozen reserves may be used up, if we're not lucky with the defrosting process.

Hello everyone else - gem236, libbylou, luv one, lisasimon1 and anyone else who#s reading but not posting


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Good luck today yoga bunny.

Pixie it sounds like clear blue is telling you its your time. What is theother test you did that showed BFN?
Maybe it's less sensitive, Try not to stress to much.

Thanks cornishtwinkle, sounds like its handy to tell whether your bodies ready for the embie. If I knew about this test I would of asked for one. Let's hope my results would of been brill  

Xxxxxxx


----------



## gem236

GOOD LUCK yogabunny everything is crossed for you     

I start my Gestone on fri and my ET is next week, its all happening now finally  xx

GOOD LUCK to everyone and HELLO to all the newbies


----------



## MariaGio

Hello ladies!

I am a newbie here, my story in a nutshell is: both DH and I are 35 years old, 3 years of TTC, 2 polypectomies, male factor infertility (low morphology), 1st ICSI attempt 04/2013 done privately at the Bridge Centre in London (18 eggs retrieved, 16 injected, 11 fertilized, 1 blast transferred but BFN and 5 blasts are on ice)
Started planning my 1st FET, probably will go for a natural cycle, if my body returns back to ovulating normally after the whole IVF shock.
My dr suggested to wait at least 2 cycles after the failed IVF before we go for the FET.
Hope for a natural miracle while waiting, but it's so hard to stay optimistic...
Babydust to you all


----------



## yogabunny

thank you ladies, i am pupo,          2 embies on board, 3 did not make the thaw, so this is the last of our frosties now. xx

welcome maria xx hope your ovulation comes back quickly so you can get started. and who knows what natural miracle could happen in the meantime. i know, it is draining this long journey, but that's what we are here for sending you a positive boost       

thanks cornish - i have circle and blooms download which does something similar to your hypnotherapist talking about a colour,  i listeend to their track for transfer on my ipod while i was waiting, def helped to get me more relaxed, it's always nice ti feel like you are doing something positive.  

hi pixie, the nurse today told me not to test too early as fets can take longer to get higher levels of hcg...so i think you are sounding good, but i know what you mean, we go through so much so it takes a long time to stop worrying. 

thank you fingerscrossed - where are you at now? i am losing track! 

gem, it will be here before you know it now! xx


----------



## libbylou

Congratulation yogabunny  

MariaGio- welcome. You will find great support on here.  

Cornishtwinkle - that's fab that AF is here.   that ovulation behaves itself too x

Pixie - I agree with Fingerscrossed (Hi!) about FET taking longer. That happened to my embie which is now a bambino!!! Look after yourself x
Hi gem, hazel, lisasimon1 and all other ladies.

Libbylou xx


----------



## HazelW

Pixie, if you had a positive, you had a positive! Massive congratulations. Xxxx


----------



## gem236

OH Ladies give me some positive thinking please, my work has just sprung redundancies on us last mon and now Ive been told I have an interview for my job this friday. I get my egg in next week im so worried its all for nothing!! my stress level have gone through the roof.


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Yogabunny - Am 5dp5dt with FET. Well done on 2embies making it   fabulous. We're they blasts?? Sit back, relax and let your beautiful embies snuggle in now 

Sorry to hear that gem. I know it's hard but try not to worry to much, think of your beautiful embies and let them help you through your interview, am sure you will be fine. If you think how stressed everyone gets going through IVF and there are plenty of successes so don't worry about your embie, sure he/she's a little fighter 
Xxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny

thanks libbylou  

gem, life always seems to throw things up in  the air at these times! easy to say, but try not to care too much, what will be will be with redundancy, that is what i have learnt. all you can do is your best for friday and then forget about it and concentrate on your little eggs. my advice is get out of work on time, don't listen too much to any miserable vibes coming from there. let's hope the sun comes out for you at the weekend so you can forget about work and get your PMA going with your own things. sending you some                                      

fingerscrossed, nearly half way then! is time going backwards yet?!   I am a bit confused about embies, i thought they were all blasts, but i think she said one is a hatching blast and the other was set back a bit from the thaw so is not yet a blast?? does that make sense anyway, so pleased that 2 made it.    do you have any plans for the 2ww?

i am exhausted, i think it is the relief after all that build up! went to acupuncture at 4, i am paying for expensive zit west one this time! eeek hopefully it will be worth it 
Lots if LUCK to everyone whatever stage you are at.   to anyone with bad news xx


----------



## pixie9

Hi all,
Thank you so much for your replies its really encouraging  Cornishtwinkle yes I'm waiting until tomorrow for another test. I phoned the clinic who said not to analyse too much and if I have a positive in the morning they'll book me in for a scan    

Yogabunny congrats on being PUPO!! Now rest up and take care   . So good to hear that the nurse said that FET's tend to have slow rising HCG. I asked my nurse why I had to wait 13 days with a 4 day transfer she just said that's what they advise.

Hi fingerscrossed7 I hope you are right and clear blue is telling me its positive! Yes it's so hard not to worry. The Internet tests are cheap £1 a test ones but are usually quite accurate.

Thanks Libbylou I'm hoping its slow rising HCG (and not falling). My fresh cycle was slow to rise ( just a bit better than this) but I have a baby girl now!

HazelW Thank you   I guess I'm too scared to believe it yet. Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow 

Best wishes to everyone else xx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Hey pixie. All will be revealed soon but it's definately looking good for you   keep up the good work. My hosp said to use clear blue, must be a reason, they no what their taking about so I think it's accurate.

Yoga bunny. The hpt's are calling my name already, it's so hard not to test. Not really doing much just lazing about really or minding my nephew. Think I need to make plans for next few days, try take my mind off things. I just don't really feel upto socialising, most people don't now about IVF and am not myself at moment so easier to steer clear. Embies are all different ages/days old. A hatchling sounds good though   it's wanting to break free and implant, go embiessss 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv one

Thanks ladies. Yogabunny just wanted to wish you lots of luck this time around and to say congrats on being pupo               

I will be back in August to try again...good luck to you all!!!


----------



## yogabunny

luvone    thank you lovely    
I am hopeful that the strong embie of your batch is waiting for you and will be there for you in august. hope you can take some time out for a couple of months, have some wine, laugh, live, have fun. 
It WILL happen xxxxxxx

fingerscrossed, i know just what you mean, I will be mostly hibernating during the wait!! I will be doing a few cups of teas and maybe some visiting family. Maybe cinema  Last time I bought some knitting needles! They have not been used!   xx


----------



## Ballboy

I'm having my scan on Friday and starting to reduce suprecur. Is it 2 or 3 weeks after for egg transfer? Any ideas x


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

Yoga bunny - there's a few films I would like to see so maybe become a cinema fanatic for few days. Thinking I might bake some cupcakes tomorrow aswell or try make a big fancy cake, pass a few hours. Suppose I wold have to eat the cake then aswell  
Shame I couldn't post them out to everyone 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## pixie9

BFN absolutely gutted     can't believe It, I was so close I was almost getting excited.


----------



## HazelW

Same here Pixie.  I'm gutted.  We're out of money and embryos now, so our poor little one will be an only child.  It's her I feel sorry for, not having anyone around to play with.  I'm sorry to hear your result.


----------



## pixie9

So sorry to hear that Hazel   we too are out of money and embryo's. I just said the same to my husband I'm  sad for our daughter who will be an only child. We will just have to put all our efforts into her and be grateful we have her.


----------



## AMD

Hazel & pixie so sorry but don't be sad about an only child. Plenty of opportunities to mix with other children. Thank god every day for the blessing of the child you do have and treasure every second.


----------



## yogabunny

hazel and pixie   sorry for you bfn
your little ones are lucky to have such caring mummies xxx


----------



## Fingerscrossed7

pixie and hazel   
Am sure your beautiful children will keep you strong.

Xxxxxxx


----------



## HazelW

I'm sorry if I've upset anyone by saying I'm sad for our daughter.  I totally appreciate how lucky we are to have her, and that other people would give anything to be in our position.  

Hugs to you all.

Xx


----------



## libbylou

pixie and hazel. Enjoy your lovely daughters. They are such a blessing xx


----------



## gem236

YOGABUNNY  - Thank you so much for your kind words    they have helped and got me in the right frame of mind. Your right as long as my treatment goes to plan there is nothing to worry about! Hopefully it does go to plan then I will be out of ere in 9 months anyway.
GOOD LUCK for you result and just chill out now lots of baby dust throwing your way   

xxx


----------



## pixie9

Thanks for all your kind words and for all of your support over the last few weeks. It's such a roller coaster emotionally and these forums are so helpful. I wish you all the very best of luck with your treatment be assured miracles DO happen.   We are so very lucky to have our treasure.   


After three negative tests today I decided its safe to enjoy a glass of wine!!


I'm off to a moving on forum but will check in to see how you are all doing.


Stay positive    
Pixie xx


----------



## gem236

Pixie9 - Good Luck for the future, remember you will be a mum its the question of when   

Well im getting more and more nervous for my first Gestone injection tomorrow morning and also my interview in the afternoon to try and keep my job!! Redundancies are **** great timing guys  
Will glad to see Friday afternoon come round quick.

Good Luck to everyone testing soon


----------



## yogabunny

good luck for today gem, hope your jab and your interview go really well, so you can breathe a sigh of relief and enjoy the weekend x

pixie - hope you are doing ok and enjoyed that glass of wine xx


----------



## gem236

Yogabunny, THANKS   , I have breathed that sigh of relief now there both over. The injection didnt even hurt but I still worked myself up for it stupid me and I think ive done well in my interview so they are both out the way. Just got to wait for the decision but at least I can relax now ready for my little egg to be put in next week.
Hows things going with you? How you feeling? Remember relax relax relax


----------



## yogabunny

gem, pleased to hear that. good that is all over, so you can just concentrate on relaxing and what is important - you and the little egg  . 
i'm doing ok thanks, i have felt tiny a bit ill for last few days, like the start of a cold/flu/nausea so i am not sure what to make of it. it's so early (4dp5dt x2 )and i didn't get that last time, so am thinking maybe i have picked up a bug.  trying not to think too much as will go    getting better at injecting myself in the bum! am going to test on friday as i am low on gestone (managed to mess up 2!) so clinic said test early and give them a call to decide what to do about sending me more


----------



## hdn1975

Hi Girls, 
Just catching up with all that's been happening with you , so sorry for your loses , I also have a horrible time of it, got my BFP and hcg of 183, then started bleeding the next day, level went upto 403 , but that was after 4 days and last level was 253 so end of the road for me, have got 4 frozen embies but really don't think I can do this again especially as same thing happened last time , need time to grieve, feel lost and empty! Good luck to talk of you in the future xxx


----------



## yogabunny

so sorry to hear that hdn  xxx    it's so cruel when you get hopes up and then dashed. and so sad to go through. take some time out and see what you feel after that. I know I will feel similar to you if this time has same outcome as last. x


----------



## SarahMgoo

Hi ladies,

I am so sorry for those ladies that have bad news. 

I am really wanting some advice. My situation is this, we had ivf in may 2010. Only 1 side responded so we only had 8 eggs and 5 mature and 3 fertilised. We had 2 put back day 2 and we got our baby girl.

We borrowed the money to go back to oxford for another cycle. Had my pregnancy test yesterday. They upped our drugs this time and I got 16 eggs. 11 fertilised with icxi. Made it to blast. 1 5bb and an early blast transferred. He next day we had another 5bb frozen.

I started bleeding Tuesday morning at 5. Been a very emotional teary week resulting In a bfn yesterday. Gutted. I am nearly 39. Very worried it was my egg quality. I did drink during this ivf. I thought it would be ok. I did last time. Think maybe now I was wrong about that. Can't afford another cycle but worried if the fresh didn't work, how can the frozen esp as I only have 1.

What do people think?


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sarah - my consultant indicated that often a frozen cycle allows for your hormones to be calmer. If only one side responded 16 is a lot of eggs, my clinic is proposing to reduce my stims next round to produce only 2-3 embryos. The fet can be a great deal less expensive and less invasive particularly if you can manage a natural cycle. Also I think there are stats out there that show frozen gets better results for us older ladies. 

Yoga - sorry you're not feeling particularly well and that the flu symptoms turn into pregnancy symptoms! 

Hdn - sorry to hear your outcome wasn't good.  

Hazel and pixie - I'm starting to prepare myself for an only child but its quite a long process. It's possibly a little early for you guys to write it off completely.

Hello everyone else.

Well I had a good news story today. I went to a friends birthday and saw another school friend who I hadn't seen for 25 years. She was with her 2 year old that she had conceived naturally at 40 after 10 years of infertility and ivf treatments. Hoping that is a good omen. xx


----------



## Ballboy

hdn1975 said:


> Hi Girls,
> Just catching up with all that's been happening with you , so sorry for your loses , I also have a horrible time of it, got my BFP and hcg of 183, then started bleeding the next day, level went upto 403 , but that was after 4 days and last level was 253 so end of the road for me, have got 4 frozen embies but really don't think I can do this again especially as same thing happened last time , need time to grieve, feel lost and empty! Good luck to talk of you in the future xxx


I'm sorry for your loss. Take you time and you will come to the right conclusion. It is exhausting having a BFP and then a loss. Take care x


----------



## yogabunny

hi sarah, sorry for your bfn, i do agree with cornish that sometmes a frozen suits your body better, as has had time to recover from the stimms.  don't rule it out, FETs work all the time xx

cornish, lovely story i like to think is an omen to give you hope xx

hi ballboy

my cold is going today after going to bed early yesterday at about 5! i have slight but unmistakeable AF pain today. i had forgotten the agony of the 2ww! everything can be a good sign or a bad sign or irrelevant


----------



## Ballboy

Hey yoga bunny

A cold is a good sign - it's your immunes dropping! X


----------



## yogabunny

thanks ballboy, that is what i will think from now on    . hope you are doing ok?


----------



## gem236

yogabunny - when is your test date? Will be thinking of you.   

I had my 3rd Gestone this morning and there getting a little better. Got my ET date which is friday at 2.30 then the 2wk wait begins. I just wish I would get told if my job is safe first so I can start relaxing!! 

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE   xx


----------



## yogabunny

well done gem on the gestone, i am testing early on friday as i am low on my gestone (i broke 2   oops) and will run out on monday so clinic agreed i should test on friday at 10 dp 5dt   so big day for both of us   terrified and excited


----------



## Ballboy

I'm kind of ok yogabunny.

Ive been delayed for 2 weeks as my TSH levels didnt drop on thyroxine so I'm a bit miffed. Kind of decided to stop doing IVF for a while if this fails. I'm not having a good relationship with my cycle! Maybe wait til the New Year for a fresh cycle again... Ive been advised to do this even though i have 8 embies in the freezer... because I'm 38 (nearly 39) and I can keep trying once I have a good crop of eggs.

I suppose a lot of it is guilt. i'm still drinking (not heavily just socially) even though I'm on suprecur. i'm about 4 weeks off any transfer - is this bad? I'm sure it is.


----------



## yogabunny

all these delays are so hard. i seem to have hit quite a few stumbling blocks, what is thyoxine?
I know i will need a break if this one fails, but i also want to go for a fresh sooner if i have to do another one, for same reasons to get get a good crop in case everything startsto stop responding! scared though as was not plain sailing for me last time.
Who knows with the drinking. I have cut it out, not sure how much that will help seeing as I have drunk for all these years!! And a drink or two helps to relax. I think I could do with chilling out, I am sure DH would agree!   

Right I am going to chill out now, just finished a block of work, so should be less stressful now, probably could have done with less stressful for the first part of the 2ww, but was trying to be a bit busier this time ... have been having on and off AF cramps today. please stay away!


----------



## gem236

I HAVE A JOB YEAH   got told today that I am safe and survived redundancies  

I can now relax ready for my ET on fri   

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry to hear those who have had thinks delayed or cancelled.
Good luck to everyone testing soon   

xxx


----------



## yogabunny

gem that is great news.      well done for that, especially when your mind is on other things


----------



## Ballboy

Well done Gem and thanks Yogabunny!

Stress is such a bad thing isnt it. I think thats what I am. As I sit here my whole back is solid with notches... I need to take a back seat on my life I think! Book in some hypnotherapy, accupuncture and meditation!!


----------



## Natsky

Hello Ladies,

We are also doing a FET at the moment so I thought I would join in.  I can see that this Friday is a big day for some of you.  I have my 3rd scan this Friday 21st, CD14 and really hope that my follicle will be big enough to do the trigger.  My last scan was on CD11 and the follicle was still only 12mm.  Hope to do the ET next Friday 28th so fingers crossed.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello ladies - just popping on to see if there are any updates. Welcome Natsky. Hopefully your follicle will have started to increase pace... How old are your embies ? 5 days ? Good luck.

Ball boy - I also suffer terribly from notches round the shoulders - I found the relaxation and hypnotherapy helps. My hypnotherapist is Russell Davies - the fertile mind and he does quite a few mp3s and CDs that help. He has just given me 1 for the preparation phase and 1 for the 2ww. I did do acupuncture too in the past but I found the relief more temporary but that was at an earlier stage in my grief.

Gem - great news about your job.

Yoga - keeping all my fingers crossed for a good news day tomorrow x

Afm I'm around cd9 now and just waiting to start using the opks and then the surge. I'm starting to wonder if I should stop BD ing as if we have 2 embies transferred there's a risk of triplets, I know it's not very likely but it is starting to play on my mind...


----------



## Natsky

Thank you Cornishtwinkle.  We have 2 5 day embryos frozen, but my husband insists on only doing one at a time so we will have to wait and see what happens.  Sounds like we are just a few days apart!  i am hoping to do the trigger tomorrow or saturday.  

Thank you for the recommendation on the hypno, I will look into that as I have never tried it before.  

I am new to this, what is BD?  Also, how do you add your treatment history at the bottom of your messages? I couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## yogabunny

welcome natsky.   
BD is baby dance.      and it took me ages to find the bit where you add your treatment history. Go to profile at the top of page and then forum profile, it's in there. 

thank you cornish. tough call, we did up to 2ww, but i am on medicated FET and was told probably would not ovulate, also it would be a miracle if anything got down my tubes!


----------



## Natsky

Thanks yogabunny, I feel so silly now!  Ha ha!  Just trying my new profile signature to see if it comes up.

Hi Cornishtwinkle, your treatment must be different to mine.  I have been told that there is no risk of me conceiving naturally during FET cycle.  I am on a natural cycle with a trigger shot, which I will do as soon as my follicle is >16mm.  This means that I will be forced to ovulate before my egg is fully mature.  I have been told that we just need for my body to know that ovulation happened and then we start counting days for the ET that is all.  How does your cycle work?


----------



## CatLover

Hi everyone
I had my FET in May and had a BFP which is amazing. But unlike last time, I bled twice during the 2ww, and it wasn't just spotting. I also lost a big clot (sorry if it's tmi). 
I have my scan on Monday and I don't think I'll believe it until then, even though I have been extremely tired.
Anyone got any similar stories? xx


----------



## gem236

Yogabunny - GOOD LUCK thinking of you this morning   
Xx


----------



## gem236

CatLover - stay positive you will be ok. Positive memories = positive results. All the best and good luck for mon xx


----------



## yogabunny

Hi Gem, it's a BFN for me. So devastated, I had got my hopes up. Not sure if can keep going with this much more. Hopefully in a few days will be able to dust myself down and do our last NHS cycle. At the moment, not sure if can take it! Lots of luck to you and everybody else reading. x


----------



## Natsky

Yogabunny, so sorry to hear that. It will happen when it happens and we just have to keep going.


----------



## libbylou

Hi yogabunny. Sorry to read yr post. Is there a chance that you've tested too early?? Xx


----------



## gem236

Yogabunny - Oh I'm so so sorry Hun   keep positive though and just remember you will be mum its just knowing when. Keep ya chin up sending lots of hugs      
Keep in touch  xx


----------



## Ballboy

Don't make any decisions yet Yogabunny and just get yourself back to normal (hormonally) x


----------



## yogabunny

hi libbylou, I have had conflicting dates given to me by different nurses, at transfer she said 14 and then when i called back they said test at 10 days. 
Anyway called them today and they said 10 days after blast transfer is what they say as test date, which is today. That I should test again on Sunday and call them Monday with the result.


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you Catlover - OK, I am going to do a test on Monday and have a very good look for any line. Which brand did you use? As ever FF has the best knowledge xx


----------



## CatLover

Thank you Gem.
Yogabunny - how many tests did you do? I used the Asda pack of 2 tests. My fingers are firmly crossed for you. If it doesn't happen this time, I'm sure it will. xxx


----------



## yogabunny

Catlover - I did one digital test yesterday and one this morning both NOT PREGNANT. I know they are less sensitive, so I did a normal First response this morning as well and that was completely clear no sign of a line at all. I don;t think this is my time, and to be honest I may have pushed myself a bit hard going straight from an early miscarriage quickly to another cycle, maybe need a break. x


----------



## CatLover

Yogabunny - I'm so sorry. I'm sure it will happen for you. You're wise to take a break. Is going to a private clinic an option for you? xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Yoga - so sorry to hear your news. I had such positive feelings for this time being the one. I am sure you are desperately disappointed. We will analyse the whys and wherefore to the nth degree but I have found the easiest way is to just focus on something else positive for a bit. For me it was "project me". Hope you feel a bit better soon.

Natsky, my cycle works as follows: last month I had a 21 day progesterone to check I'm ovulating. This month I do my opks until I have a surge and they book me in 5-7 days later to transfer my 5 day blasts. Very simple. I'm expecting to surge in the next couple of days so reckon 1st July might be my ET date so yes a couple days apart.

Catlover - hope everything's ok. It's certainly not uncommon to bleed, and everything be ok. So good luck. Xx


----------



## yogabunny

catlover - private is an option, but only about one round, especially if we ended up being tested for immunes etc. the question is whether it is worth it for better level of care and forfeiting last round of nhs funding. do i really want the financial pressure, could we stop if it didn;t work or would we throw more money at it and get oursleves into issues. so much to think about. x

cornish - thank you. i am struggling as it's the first time i have allowed myself to think about what if it does not work and am finding that overwhelming. and my poor body with all these drugs. i think you are right i have been thinking for a while about some positive projects. x


----------



## PoPs.

Hi girls....hoping to join you. 

YogaBunny so sorry to read of your recent MC and failed FET. A break from treatment may be a good idea. I too had a MC in March. I was nearly 9wks and had seen HB twice. I've since had two natural AF's (which isn't heard of in my life!) and I feel my body is ready again. It's hard but emotionally I feel ready again

This is my first FET and we have three blasts on ice. I was so happy when I heard we had three frozen but the closer I'm getting to ET the more I'm worrying its not possible to work. My best embryo was put back and ended in a MC so how can these work?

Anyways. Must put my PMA headband on. I've stopped drinking a couple of weeks ago and had my DR scan on Wed. Lining etc all thin and ready to start next stage. I'm now on Progonova tablets to thicken lining and scan on 2nd July to chk thickness. If all's well will start Gestone and ET will be wk commencing 8th. 

I see some of you have triggers etc? Is that to naturally ovulate and FET? I have PCOS and never have a single follie so I've only DR then straight into thickening lining. 

Looking forward to chatting with you all and reading lots of positive FET stories 

PoPs xx


----------



## Natsky

Thanks Cornishtwinkle, my treatment sounds the same but just with the trigger shot.  I am not really sure why, but seems to be the way they do it.  I was very relieved to finally get the follicle big enough and did my shot last night.  Now just have to pray for the transfer.

Yogabunny, I think you can do a blood test too.  I really don't trust the sticks with all the different bands and various levels that they test for.  I am at the stage now where I physically cannot take another home P test because it brings so much hurt and disappointment.  In a way no news is good news because there is still nope and whatever happens will happen.  If it doesn't work then I am sure I will find out soon enough.  I don't know if this helps at all.


----------



## CatLover

PoPs. - I thought the same as you. I had the two best embryos used in the fresh cycle. I know I have a little boy from that, but couldn't hep thinking that because one didn't take, how could my other two frozen ones work?? BUT I'm pregnant! Not sure how many until Monday but it proves that the 'best' ones may not be the best after all. Good luck. xxx


----------



## PoPs.

Thanks for that CatLover :0)

Congrats too!!


----------



## SarahMgoo

Yoga bunny, so sorry to hear your news.

As for NHS funding, we only got 1 go on the NHS and I had to wait 18 months after knowing I needed it to get it as I had to be 35. I did get Kathryn from it though. I am now nearly 39 and just had a failed cycle that we borrowed the money for. Now 7 k in debt and I am desparate to try again. We so can't afford to borrow any more money. I don't work and look after Kathryn but Neil works 6 days a week and theis week not finished before 9.30. He runs his own business so works from home and goes to site for meetings. He told me last week he needs to drive to Sunderland and back in a day and then the next day be in east London for a meeting at 9. It will be 5 hours each way to Sunderland and an hour and half to get to London. He is grumpy now. God help me next week.

I have been putting pressure on him to do another fresh cycle as time is running out for me due to old eggs and I only have 1 frozen one so worried it won't even thaw. Do we still pay for the cycle if that is the case?

He is worried about paying off the debt and how we will cope with 2 or 3 children and will I be content to stop if it doesn't work again?

He is a quantitity surveyor and has his existing business but started another 1 as a building company and does domestic and commercial all over the country. As everyone knows, loads of work to begin with without earning the money. But if anyone needs any building work.... That is my me project. Trying to market the business. My world has been Kathryn and trying for number 2 for too long. Need to see there is more to live than living my life through kids. Rather I was pregnant though.

Anyway the point of all that was I would use all the funding you get from the NHS first, so long as no long time delays. You won't want to stop and also if you want a sibling you will need your savings for that. I only ever wanted 1 till I had her.

Have you thought about testing your eggs with pgs. I want that this cycle. I am old and think that could be the reason the 2blasts didn't work. Can you pay for that as an extra on your treatment?

Really good to know that a fresh can fail and frozen work though. Has anyone had any that didn't thaw properly though?

Apologies for the poor me rant, 

Sarah


----------



## yogabunny

Thank you everyone, all advice is so helpful especially now when trying to figure out what to do. 
Sarah thank you. I can relate as DH works for himself and started business no2 we are on track to be doing well next year. It seems scary that finally getting to financial stability and then to have to start spending on IVF. And we are so lucky to have funding.
Unfortunately we lost 5 out of 8 frozen embies, but perhaps there are issues for us and you have a successful pregnancy from yours.
Lots of luck to all hugs to those with bad news and congratulations to BFPs.
Xx


----------



## SarahMgoo

Hi yoga bunny,

Can I ask you how you lost them was that at thawing? That is a real big worry for me as we only have frostie.

Sorry if painful to ask.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Yoga - if I were in your shoes, I'd probably use my NHS quota as often I think it is a numbers game and we just have to put ourselves through it time and again to eventually get our baby. You may have to go private after but at least the probability of success should go up and there may be other science that will be more easily available by then. I like the sound of the embryoscope.

Sarah - defrost varies massively by clinic and they will have their own protocols. Our clinic (bath) is really tough on selecting for freezing as its included in the ivf charge. I had 24 fertilised eggs and "a large number" made it to 5 days but they only froze 4. However the clinic says they have a 90% chance of defrosting. So it's best not worrying until you have spoken to the clinic. Also I asked about cgh array testing and only a few clinics offer that. The PGS I don't think is recommended unless there is a known disorder in the family but I may be wrong. It's equivalent to another fresh cycle in cost, I think. There's more info on the PGS threads. You may be better off with using the embryoscope? I think that's an extra £500 at Cardiff.


----------



## SarahMgoo

Thanks cornishtwinkle,

They quoted me 90 to 95% thaw rate. They only froze 1 as it had to be 5bb or above and it was 5bb. We had a 5bb put back and an early blast and embryo glue and they used the embryoscope this time. I thought we had it nailed!

I agree it is a numbers game.

Psd is got genetic testing. Pgs test the chromosomes for abnormalalities. Pgs at oxford is £2200 extra. You are right the embryologist likened the scope to helping with abnormalities. They never mentioned it though in their decisions on the embryos. A question I have for them!

We have no money for another cycle so I will need to sell anything valuable I have and borrow the rest if I want to do another cycle with pgs. I really feel I may waste a valuable bit of money towards a fresh cycle if I do the frozen. Wish I had the money to do both. Also, 39 in October time is not on my side.


----------



## yogabunny

sarah - yes at thaw, your clinics success rates sound way way better than ours. 
We had 2 AA that we lost and the others were lower quality and had only just become blasts.
I was convinced by this on why some fresh don't work and some frozen do....
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/frozen-embryos-increase-chance-of-successful-ivf-pregnancy-8102875.html

cornish - i agree and i also have been reading about the embryoscope, and like the sound of it. I do not think that IVF medicine quite know the best way to find the "best embryos" yet, so it seems to me to logical.

x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi Sarah - your thaw rates sound good. I think your embie grade sounds good too and I definitely think your chances sound good for a successful FET. Have you not been given a steer by your clinic?


----------



## Tilly Mint 74

Hi I am new to this area...
I had my frozen blast put back in on Friday and now the worry starts.  It had thawed well but as they had only got it out of the Freezer an hour and a half before they had not seen any further development.  Should I be worried??

I hate this bit


----------



## gem236

Hi everyone  well I'm 3 days into my 2ww had ET done Friday. Been through this 1 year ago and forgot how intense it is. Anyone else around the same stage as me and having slight twinges in there belly. I hate going the loo and checking for blood its just the waiting game now which had to be the worst time out of all the treatment. Hope time goes quick I'm already going mad thinking all sorts. 

Hope everyone is doing ok and good luck to you all  

Sorry to the ladies that haven't had good results it will happen its just the matter of Webb keep ya chins up 

Xxx


----------



## Tilly Mint 74

Hi Gem, I am at the same mad point as you...

What info did they give you about your frozen embie?? before it went in, was it developing before it went back in/ I just know mine survived freezing.

I too hate the wait  XXxx


----------



## CatLover

Just a quick update. Had my scan today, pregnant with one baby. They said the other one started to embed but then somehow came away. That would explain the bleeding during the 2ww. xx


----------



## PoPs.

Cat lover that's great news! You must be very relieved :0)


----------



## CatLover

Thanks PoPs. Yes I am very relieved. 
Wishing everyone else all the luck in the world, each and every one of you deserve to be a mum! xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Catlover - so pleased and relieved for you. Hope everything continues to plan for you.

Tillymint - I wasn't aware that they'd expect any major development during the thawing phase so I would try not to worry. Do some relaxation tapes   gem - congrats on being pupo and hope the 2ww flies past. 

Sarah - have you made any decisions about your fet? Natsky - are you definitely booked in for your ET now? 

I'm still fretting about whether to transfer 1 or 2 embies. I'm trying to use my instincts to make the decision as you seldom regret instinctive decisions. The problem is DH and I haven't  been abstaining as that did feel wrong and if we put 2 back there's a risk if triplets, very minuscule I accept but I worry about the carrying of triplets. If I don't transfer 2 will I be reducing my chances of pregnancy? I would lov twins and don't consider the risk of carrying particularly great as I'm pretty tall and healthy but triplets is another matter. 

I'm still waiting for my surge anyday so I can book in my ET later this week.


----------



## SarahMgoo

Hi Cornish,

I haven't made any decisions yet. We have our follow up appointment on the 4 th with the clinic. Well, not exactly true, if I could persuade my husband to do a fresh cycle with pgs, I would do it in a heartbeat. If I can't then I will do the fet.

If I had 2 frozen I would be willing to do it as my first choice. Looking at your post regarding how many to put back. I would always go for 2. Kathryn was 1 of 2 put back. This time we had 2 blasts, 1 5 bb and 1 early blast. We used embryo glue and the embryoscope and it still failed so I would always choose 2.

Have you ever got pregnant naturally? I wouldn't worry about abstaining. You can get triplets anyway from 2. My friend from school did. She was advised to go for a pregnancy reduction. She said it was the hardest decision she had every made, but doesn't regret it as 2 healthy boys. Her second set of twins.

Sarah


----------



## CatLover

Thanks Cornish. We had 2 frozen embryos and we found the decision of how many to put back very difficult. We originally said 1, then we'd always have another chance if that didn't work. We then changed our minds because we had the 2 'best' ones put back in the fresh cycle and only 1 took. I then started dreading the thought of having twins because I already have a 1 year old and thought it would be extremely hard work (I also suffer with anxiety). 
Well, as you know I'm 7weeks pregnant with 1, but the 2 did embed but 1 came away. 
It is a difficult decision, and I can't get pregnant naturally, so even more difficult for you!  Good luck. xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thanks Sarah and Catlover. Yes I've had 3 natural pregnancies as well as the bfp from my ivf last cycle, which mc. I've also lost a stone and had hypnotherapy since my ivf. My hypnotherapist is convinced as I am that my secondary infertility is trauma based due to the loss of my baby at 36 weeks. I'm feeling in good shape and positive so keep on hoping for a natural! An optimist I know! 

Looks like my surge is here! I went and bought some better quality kits and they seem to be a bit clearer so will ring the clinic later to fix my date! Looks like it will be Monday/Tuesday next week. Hooray!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

I've booked in for Monday afternoon. I was a bit surprised tho on 2 counts - a) they hadn't arranged to get consent forms to me earlier and both DH and I need to sign them and get them back to them by Friday. Unfortunately DH is away til Thursday am so it's cutting it very fine. The clinic admin can be awful at times. B) it seems they want to thaw the two 5 day early blasts on sunday and culture for a day and put back in over and above the other two frozen 5day already  blasts. Why would they do that? Surely they are inferior quality to the blasts as they have developed less quickly. Confused. Can anyone advise?


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Ironically they also offered me the option of putting 3 back in!


----------



## RACHELR

Hi everyone... I'm having FET Thursday midday... We were unsure to go with one or two, but like cat lover, had two best put back on fresh cycle and only one took. Terrified of twins but going to go with both!


----------



## CatLover

Good luck Rachelr. Let us know how it all goes. xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Hello, I had my FET today   2 embryos put back in, both good quality by the sounds of it. Good luck to everyone   x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Great news, munchbunch. Good luck for Thursday Rachel x


----------



## CatLover

Good luck munchbunch. It sounds fab! 😄


----------



## PoPs.

Good luck with 2ww munchbunch! X


----------



## RACHELR

Thanks everyone... We're not telling anyone this time round... So this support is perfect... 12pm tomorrow for transfer as long as embbies come through the process


Good luck in 2ww munch bunch ... Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## gem236

Hi ladies
I'm 6 days into my 2ww and yesterday I got pinkish blood when wiping and now this morning I have brown discharge. Pleas me tell me this can be normal had anyone else had this and got a positive reading. Omg is it all over for me I'm freaking out. This is out 3rd attempt in so tired and praying it works  
Advise greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## libbylou

Gem - Could be implantation bleeding - right timing for it and brown is old blood. I had the same as you. It's so, so hard not to be worried. I know exactly how you are feeling. It's definitely not over   
Libbylou xx


----------



## gem236

Libbylou - thanks for your reply. I hope your right I feel so scared thinking its over. 
I do here ladies getting positives when having pinkish blood and discharge so I'm trying to keep my hopes up. I have 5 days left and whow they are going to be a long 5 days. 
Hope your ok and all is going ok with your treatment. 

Good luck everyone   xx


----------



## libbylou

Gem.- I've read that many ladies have had a BFP when they've had bleeding. Keep positive and stay away from the sticks!! Xx


----------



## munchbunch

Thanks for the well wishes ladies! Hope your transfer went well Rachelr, fingers crossed for you. Gem, I wouldn't worry too much, just try and relax, easier said than done I know but like others are saying it could be implantation bleeding, fingers crossed for you   
AFM, 2 days into this waiting malarkey , not too bored YET!! DP is home for 3 days now to keep me company! Take it easy everyone x x


----------



## munchbunch

Cornishtwinkle - I am from your neck of the woods!!! As for offering to put 3 back in to you, I was told ladies over 40 were offered 3 rather than 2 embies to be put back. I have never had any hesitation of how many to put back, always opted for 2. No idea why they wold choose the other blasts  Good luck x x


----------



## Natsky

Hi All,

Good luck to everybody going through 2ww, I know how tough it can be.  

We are finally booked in for the ET tomorrow afternoon.  I wish I could have two put back, but my DH is against it.  I suppose I have enought to worry about for now anyway as i am desparately keeping fingers crossed for the thawing and lining for tomorrow.  

Cornishtwinkle, my frozen embeies are slow developers too.  They were kept growing until day 6 before being frozen, but we still hope!  I guess I am hoping that maybe my lining wasn't receptive enough last time and this time I am taking baby aspirin.  Have you tried it?  I think it was supposed to help with mc too.  Good luck for Monday!


----------



## CatLover

Gem - I bled twice during my 2ww, and it was more than spotting. I also had some brown discharge most of the2ww. My pregnancy tests started out faint but becme stronger. I was very worried because I didn't bleed at all during my fresh cycle. But I am pregnant so please try not to worry. xxx


----------



## RACHELR

Hi everyone.. Just to let you know, embbies didn't come through the thawing process .. We're going to have to rethink


----------



## gem236

Catlover - thanks for your message it really does help to ere other people's stories that have a good outcome. It really does lift my spirits so thanks
I've had no blood today just brown discharge so fingers crossed its still ok. God I need this to work  
Hope your ok thanks again xx


----------



## gem236

Munchbunch - thanks also for your message.  I use this on my phone so don't always see all the posts so thanks to everyone that has gave me well needed advise 
Xxx


----------



## PoPs.

Rachelr so sorry your Embies didn't make it. I wih you all the luck with future cycles xx


----------



## munchbunch

Glad it's easing Gem    
Rachelr - really sorry to hear the thaw wasn't a success, good luck with whatever you decide to do in the future, lots of love x x


----------



## Natsky

Sorry Rachelr, hang in there. X


----------



## CatLover

Rachelr. So sorry to hear about your frozen embryos. You must feel devastated. Good luck with whatever decision you choose to do next. Time to have a long hard think maybe. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Rachelr - so very sorry, you must be very disappointed. Is this your first fet? I must admit i think there is an expectation that a reasonable percentage would make it but when I spoke to the clinic today, they made it clear that the 2 extremes happen more often than We might expect. Hoping you get a new plan quickly and can start again x

Natsky - good luck tomorrow. Will you get your call in the morning to confirm if they have defrosted? I'm also hoping by doing this natural cycle my lining and body will be more receptive... 

Xx


----------



## libbylou

Gem - so sorry to read yr post. Wishing you luck with what you decide to do x


----------



## Ballboy

Sorry to hear about your embies!! It's such a shame that they weren't strong enough to defrost. So many hurdles with each type of cycle!!


----------



## RACHELR

Thanks everyone ... We're feeling more positive today, we have a miracle in our little man so need to be thankful for what we have

Gem .. Everything crossed xxx


----------



## Natsky

Thanks Cornishtwinkle, we didn't get a call, but thought no news is good news.  Our embie defrosted, but only 80% of cells survived.  I am not sure if this is normal.  Did this happen to anybody else?  So we did the transfer and have to wait and hope now.  Good luck for Monday!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Natsky - hope you've plenty to occupy yourself in the 2ww. They are defrosting my early blasts tomorrrow and if they don't survive will defrost the expanded blast on Monday. I'm expecting a call at 9.30 on Monday before I set off hopefully all will go to plan. 

RachelR - I glad you're feeling calmer about things today x


----------



## gem236

Well ladies the pinkish blood last week and the brown discharge isn't all bad as I've tested 2 days early and got my first ever BFP in 5 years wooooo hoooooo.
Defo don't give up hope ladies as I nearly did and look what happens
Good Luck to you all will keep looking on ere to see how ya doing. 
I'm keeping fingers crossed now that our little egg sticks for the 9months  
Xxx


----------



## yogabunny

big congratulations gem


----------



## Ballboy

Just had a great appt... My TSH levels have dropped to 7.8 and I have a transfer date of the 15th July. Apparently in the last 6 months FET rates are up to 30% at Homerton (I asked and its all down to the defrosting... They only freeze the best now and do slow freezing which has improved things).

Feeling very positive after a bleak couple of weeks.


Great news on your 1st positive in 5 years!! When is your OTD??


----------



## SarahMgoo

Congratulations gem, I had bleeding and it was a negative on my fresh cycle so I had everything crossed for you.

Rachel, I am so sorry about yours not thawing, my biggest fear as I only have 1.

Afm, we have our follow up on Thursday. Any hints on questions I should ask?


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Gem - what a great outcome. Fingers crossed it settles in nicely. Ballboy - so glad you've found some positivity - its definitely good for the soul 

Congrats Natsky - I think its quite common for the freezing to knock a few cells off the embies and sometimes the clinic wait for them to re-divide and sometimes they just pop them back in and let them redivide inside you. Hopefully that's what they're doing right now

I am here sitting twiddling my thumbs waiting for the call..... Its so nerve-wracking but I know I can do nothing about it. I did my relaxation tape last night and I'm wearing my necklace, which has little Guy's handprint on it as I think there is nothing more I can do for him but remember him fondly and move on with my life. I'm hoping I have removed all emotional blockages to becoming pregnant this time around. I had a peak on my BBT chart though today and hoping it's just an increase in progesterone and not a late ovulation ?? Our minds are so powerful in this process... 

Will let you know tomorrow if I get the OK and the ET as I'm staying up with my Dad in Somerset tonight.

Kirsten x


----------



## BellaBooBoo

Hi Ladies,

I so wished I had joined you when I started this FET and hope I might be able to join you now.  I have been following your progress and am thrilled for those of you who have achieved your dream and wish you a safe journey and am desperately sorry for those of you who have not been so lucky this time.

I am currently 12dp2dt with one single embryo on board and our OTD is tomorrow with a blood test.  This 2ww I have swung between very optimistic as the embryo was from the same cycle as that which gave us our very precious dd and then totally pessimistic as we have only one on board.

I am ashamed to admit I did an hpt on 10dp2dt but not fmu and it was bfn.  I had to dust myself down and ignore the result as my DH has asked me to stay away from the dreaded hpt's this time!!!  So far symptoms have been larger bb's, some cramping and lower back ache on and off, waking early and needing to pop to the loo more often.  Even after all the treatments we have been through I have no idea whether these symptoms are real or drug induced, but since I've had no spotting I'm trying to be positive.  This is our last chance so desperately hoping for the best. 

Do any of you lovely ladies know if there is any chance that I may have tested too early and if there is a chance the result could change?  I know we'll find out tomorrow but for the moment I am slowly sending myself crazy!!!

Thank you for reading and wishing you all the luck in the world for your dreams to come true xx


----------



## munchbunch

BellaBooBoo I have read on the 2ww thread that some ladies got negative results testing early and on OTD got a BFP so don't give up hope yet, wait till tomorrow , I have got everything crossed for you x x


----------



## BellaBooBoo

Hi munchbunch,

Thank you so much for your kind reply which is much appreciated and I so hope we will also turn from an early BFN to an OTD BFP!  My husband would be so cross if he knew I had tested early and mid-morning at that.....I feel so deceitful not telling him but there really is no point - I still have no idea what possessed me to do it!!  In some ways as much as I am hoping we get our BFP, if we don't, my knowing what I saw the other day will have started easing me into the disappointment instead of sending me crashing down when the phone rings tomorrow afternoon.

Are you cycling at the moment? xx


----------



## Ballboy

Naughty bellabooboo!!!

You know the rules! I tested negative on my last OTD and it was positive when I had bloods I was pregnant. It ended up complicated for me but point being that HpT don't pick up what bloods do. You are only on 12dp2dt, it's to early because it was only a 2day embryo.

Fingers crossed and then you can admit your guilt to your hubby!

I've promised myself no testing this time but let's see what happens when the 2ww starts. One piece of good news is that they will test at 10 days for me as I'm transferring (if they defrost) 2 day 5/6 so that will cut down the time thankfully!


----------



## BellaBooBoo

BallBoy I know I am officially a disgrace!!  I made the NO HPT promise too, but found myself rummaging through my cupboard like a mad woman on day 10 as I knew there was one test hiding somewhere......so weak!  I felt bad afterwards for the BFN and also panicked about how I could dispose of the evidence without being caught out - deceitful is not usually my middle name, so feel a little bad about that too.  If we get good news I will confess, but with a BFP I'm fairly sure I'd be let off this time!!

A 10 day '2WW' sounds lovely.  I've always secretly envied the lovely ladies who can firstly get their embryo's to day 5 and then can have a slightly shorter but equally tortuous wait.  Which date are you hoping to go to ET?  Crossing my fingers that your lovely embryo's defrost just fine and that they are soon back where they belong.


----------



## munchbunch

BellabooBoo, i agree no point telling DH! It's always a struggle this 2WW, bloody nightmare, it seems to turn us into mad people, constantly symptom spotting/googling, wanting to test early, who can blame us! Yea I am on a FET cycle, had transfer last Wednesday, OTD 10th July, not even a week into it yet.....yikes!! Feeling quite light headed and dizzy at times, also AF pains, back to work tomorrow so will hopefully take my mind off things. 
How nice would that be a 10day 2WW!!! Lovely! 

Good luck my lovelies x


----------



## Ballboy

Hoping to transfer on the 15th and test on the 25th. I've had a BFP each time so hoping its the same as that they will stay in there this time. I strongly believe that I'm on the right meds this time - I just hope my embryos are ok and good enough. I think the first time I did IVf they were as my blood was so high (about 400 from memory). Second time was weak at 6 and the third time was ectopic but apparently it was big which I think means it was growing fine - just in the wrong place!!!

Please please !!!!!!!


----------



## gem236

I forgot to put the little BFP icon so thought if put a quick update again he he
Yeah I have a   

 to you all it does happen so keep confident and think happy thoughts xx


----------



## Natsky

Gem, congratulations!  5 years is a long time to keep going. We have been struggling for 2 years and I already don't know how much longer I can take. You give us all hope!

Cornish, how are you? I have been thinking about you all day. Hope it just means that you are busy at the clinic and everything is going ok.

I was ok for the first two days after transfer and DH was there to keep me occupied. I have taken a few days off work to try to rest, but today has been getting more difficult. Fertility yoga was a drag, it has been either too hot or too cold and I've been munching all day. Are these the usual signs of 2ww?


----------



## BellaBooBoo

Good Evening ladies,

*munchbunch* - Great news to hear you are on the 2ww horrendous as it is! It's a scary thought there are so many of us crazy ladies out here Googling away for all we are worth - my DH always asks me why I'm wasting my time as it won't change the outcome, but nonetheless I'm still hard at it and very unlikely to stop it after all this time!! So 9 more sleeps to go for you, fingers crossed they won't drag too much if you have work to distract you, but also hoping work will be kind to you 

*Ballboy*, the 15th will come round in no time. I understand just how cruel it is to have BFP's which sadly do not continue, so I really really hope that this will be your time. I do of course hope it is all of our time to be lucky as we have travelled such a long and bumpy road.

*Gem*, I've only just jumped on here today at the last minute before my OTD tomorrow but was thrilled to see your BFP. Many congratulations and best wishes for an uneventful pregnancy - here's hoping it's catching!!!!

*Natsky* - I think keeping busy or at least keeping the mind occupied is the key. Unfortunately, everytime I try to relax and put my feet up I end up on Google. I am on my 8th transfer and have tried just about every conceivable combination of rest/activity and I have to say that I'm not sure it makes a huge amount of difference. Just do what you feel comfortable with. Sometimes I find sitting around more stressful than going out without overdoing it. Fingers crossed good news is waiting for you


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hello all - a quick update as I'm on my phone. My first 2 early blasts didn't survive, the 3rd early blast looked as it was degenerating but I had it put back in anyway along with a 3bb blast (better qual than the 2bb blasts that went in as part of my fresh) I'm now officially on my 2ww. As I'm on day 6 I'm hoping by charting my temps I should have an answer in 12 days time. Fingers crossed. x


----------



## Natsky

Cornish, congratulations!  So glad you are joining us on the 2ww as frustrating as it can be there is still hope!  What do you look for in the temperature?  I only did my BBT for the ovulation so don't really know what to look for at this stage.  

Bella, thank you.  I completely agree that it doesn't seem to matter what I do my mind is constantly on it.  I had to negotiate really hard with my boss to get this week off, but to be honest I am not sure it makes much difference. At least at work I keep busy and days go quickly.  Yesterday, I really didn't feel like doing much, but felt better once I forced myself to go out.  Today, I need to go to the dry cleaners so hopefully that will take my mind off things.  How is everybody else doing?  We have had a few positive results recently so hopefully good luck will spread to everybody!


----------



## BellaBooBoo

Sadly luck has run out for DH and I.  Although AF has not arrived and I had a few possible symptoms the blood test has confirmed it's a BFN for us, so it was those nasty drugs making my body play cruel tricks on me!!  On the way home we started discussions on where do we go from here if anywhere.  

We are so very lucky and will be forever grateful for our DD and although I felt absolutely destroyed when the nurse broke the news, having my DD in the room helped to keep the tears away until we got in the car.  I haven't been carrying her recently to try and give us the best chance (my Mum and DH have done all of that) and told her Mummy has a poorly tummy, so today we told her that it's all better so she is now very happy!

The nurse asked us what we would like to do next and if we want a FUP appt.  We have no idea.  What we do know is we have had 8 transfers, thankfully 1 BFP which is DD but 3 BFP's which were chemical and 1 BFP which was a MMC and now 3 BFN's, so we are feeling fairly exhausted and tired of the heartache which comes from failed treatments.  I know you lovely ladies can relate to this emotional rollercoaster and the pain it can cause.  Age is not on my side anymore so we think a further fresh treatment would see us struggle financially with little real hope of success., so our only real options now are either to move on as a family of 3 and hope closure brings true happiness or consider DE treatment.

My husband and I are feeling that perhaps we are being greedy in being so desperate for another child and are not sure if we are once again being selfish if we decide to pursue DE and are not sure if this is morally the right thing to do having been lucky enough to have a child of our own already.  I know it is a big decision only we can make but if anyone has any thoughts on this they would be willing to share I'd be happy to hear.  I'm going to move over onto the donor boards to see if the lovely ladies there may be able to help us negotiate the next potential minefield of treatment.

Sending our heartfelt congratulations to all of you who have had your long awaited BFP's and best wishes to all of you who like us are back at square one, take good care of yourselves and very best of luck to you all for the future.

Bella xx


----------



## SarahMgoo

Bella,

I am so sorry. I know exactly how you feel.

I had Kathryn who is 3 in feb on our free ivf cycle in may 2010 at age 35.

Tried for 2 years naturally hoping pco would right itself having k. Finally manged to get my husband to borrow the money off his parents for a cycle which we had a blast and an early blast transferred and I bled from day 8 after transfer. Devastated. No money to go again and time is not on my side. 39 I. October.

I am desparate for a sibling for k. Someone for her when we go and she adores other children.

I lost my dad when k was 3 months old and my mother in law is fighting terminal cancer at age 59. It makes you think about these things.

In your answer to your question, I would do anything for another child if I had the money. You may have 1, but if that doesn't complete your family for you, that is completely natural and ok.

I thought I had a plan to go again but I may not as my mother in law may need us to pay her back again sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tilly Mint 74

I too am in the same boat Bella and Sarah, I have a DD who is 2 in October.  I agreed a deal with DH for two more goes to try and get her a sibling something we both love. For the first time we got to blastocyst stage and had one fresh cycle where we had a very early loss and a FT where we got the negative result this morning.

I feel I have let DD down so much by not giving her a little brother or sister. I too am so lost knowing this is the end of the road, unless a large packet of money falls from the sky. Physically/mentally how do you keep going? This is horrid xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Tilly mint, Sarah and Bella - I am also in a similar position, a DD who's 5, and sadly a lost baby son at 36 weeks. I had a fresh round with a BFP leading to a miscarriage 7 weeks and am just in middle of a FET, who knows what the outcome will be. I have been trying to get myself to the point of being happy with my lot. Hypnotherapy has helped me to realise that contentment can come whether I add to the family or not. There are also two sides to being an only child and DD will have all the more attention and help in achieving her goals in life if she is our only focus. It helps that there are quite a few of my friends, which for their own reasons have limited their families to 1. It's such a hard thing to get to a point of acceptance and I'm not there yet but I am partly there. 

Natsky on BBT I am looking for the temps to stay high for 16 days after ovulation so effectively in 10 days time if temperature is still elevated, there's a good chance of pregnancy, that's better than 14 days anyway ! I am not overly hopeful but who knows it only takes one good embie. Interestingly the good blast is one of the  IVF ones as opposed to the ICSI ones, so we'd be extra pleased if we did get a BFP....


----------



## Natsky

Bella & Tilly, so sorry to hear your news.  It must be absolutely devastating.  Every family is different and I hope that with time you can decide what is right for you.  IVF on the news sounds so easy, but most people have no idea just how unfair it can be.  I wish you and evey other brave lady here good luck.


----------



## Natsky

Thanks Conish, I will have to watch out for the temperature as I really cannot take any of the HPTs any more, too devastating.  

I agree, there are many advantages to having one child and I really hope that I will be content once I have a baby.  Unfortunate, none of us are in this situation by choice and this is probablt what makes things so much more difficult.  Maybe I wouldn't be so desparate if I had plenty of time, but my reserve is low and I really don't know how long I have left.  Anyway, fingers crossed for this time..


----------



## munchbunch

Bellabooboo, sending you lots of     thinking of you Hun x x


----------



## SarahMgoo

This sounds really selfish saying this but I am glad I am not the only 1 in this situation.

I got talking to a couple who had all their scan appointments before me and egg collection, transfer etc. they live near us and even went to the zoo with them last weekend which killed me. She had her scan today and I have my follow up Thursday. So jealous but pleased for her as well.

Cornish, interesting what you say, the clinic advised us to have icsi as we were borderline. I really regret it. Ivf has natural selection whereas icsi forces fertilisation in my minds eye. We may have had less but maybe they were the right ones.

With our first go I only had 5 mature eggs and 3 fertilised and they put 2 back day 2. Sat next to Kathryn now!

Oh to win the lottery!,


----------



## Natsky

Munchbunch, I didn't realise that your ET was only 2 days before mine.  We went in on 28th.  How are you feeling?  Any sings or anything unusual?


----------



## RACHELR

Bella... I know exactly how you feel. You almost feel you should be grateful for the healthy child you have, but I find I always pictured my "family" and through no fault of our own we've been flung into this lottery. 
It feels so very final and like the choice is ripped away from you. 

Some of our friends have made the decision to have one child, which is great for them, so people sometimes don't understand. I've spent my time since DS was born telling people I only wanted one child as its so painful to admit its an arduous,scary, exhausting journey. You think you're accepting and coping and then things take your breath away like your child asking why they don't want have a sibling! 

This site gives me hope, perspective, and comfort... It doesn't take away the pain, but it helps. I'm going to give it a couple of months, try and get the hormones out of my system and try and make a more informed, less emotive decision. 

I still have great joy for BFP's for my virtual friends.. So hoping and praying all those embbies stick ladies..

Gem... Hope you're still on cloud 9  

Have a good night everyone
Xxxx


----------



## munchbunch

Hello Natsky, felt a little light headed and dizzy Sunday and Monday and a not quite right, today those symptoms have eased but have tummy pains now, a little bit like trapped wind   ! Feel now like I am just waiting for AF to come, I got to day 10 last 2 cycles so bound to be on tender hooks. Feels like its been longer than 6days!! How are you feeling? Are you on a fresh or frozen cycle? X


----------



## CatLover

I know it's difficult but try not to worry munchbunch. I've been having 'wind like' cramps feelings. The light-headed and dizziness could be a pregnancy symptom! 
Wishing you loads of luck. xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Thanks Catlover for your kind words and support! Fingers crossed eh! I see by your profile you have recently had good news    still early days, I hope all is going well for you x x x x


----------



## BellaBooBoo

Oh ladies, I am so sorry for us all.  I know DH and I are not alone in my longing for another child and being able to share my thoughts, frustrations, fears and emotions has certainly helped me over the last few days since I plucked up the courage to join.  I so appreciate your understanding and not seeing me as greedy or ungrateful to yearn for a second child.  When we set out I was convinced I would be fulfilled if I could just have one special baby.  My special baby has arrived and she is without question our world, but because we have her we feel not only the desire but also pressure to give her a sibling.  I have no idea how I have got through the last few years without being an active member of FF, it is a truly wonderful community and I think while we probably all feel quite vulnerable we are actually so much stronger than we realise - the IF battle is not for the faint hearted that is for sure!!

SarahMgoo - I am sure Kathryn is the light of your life but like us the more pleasure they seem to bring the greater the desire to have another (if only it were that simple).  I am so sorry to hear that your father passed away when your DD was so young, but I'm sure he was thrilled and so proud to become a grandfather and to meet your/his special bundle.  I'm also sorry to hear about your MIL and especially the fact she may need you to repay her sooner rather than later which is hindering your plans.  I wish you and DH all the very best for the future but in the meantime you have one very special little girl to enjoy xx

Tilly Mint - So very sorry for your BFN this morning, I hope your DH is at home with you so you can look after each other.  I and DH feel absolutely devastated as this was the our last FET attempt and the stats for success with our OE are really not great and I just can't cope with anymore miscarriages or BFN's.  My DH has taken our failure worse than me this time, as I think he was quietly confident as AF had not arrived.  I remember agreeing a plan on how many attempts we should have and where we should draw a line in the sand.  It will come as no surprise that we have ignored what we agreed and kept on going and now when all other options have pretty much expired we are even considering DE which we initially thought would never be for us.  I share your feeling that I am letting DD down by my/our inability to give her a sibling but we have tried so very hard and we must do our best to rid ourselves of this guilt.  I think keeping going is what keeps me strong, although stopping is perhaps what would be the best and most healthy option in the long term.  I have posted on the DE board re our fears to try and work through some of these to see if it is a realistic and sensible option for us or whether it is time to bring this IF craziness to a close.  DE also doesn't guarantee success so there is of course the possibility of yet more heartache.  I sometimes think we have forgotten what life was like before IF struck and actually without treatment life might be pretty OK!! Take care of yourself and take the time you need xx

Cornishtwinkle - your story has had me in tears.  I have no idea where you have found the strength to continue.  To lose a baby at any point is devastating but losing your dear little boy at 36 weeks, I cannot even start to imagine your pain. I wish you every success with this cycle and hope you have an uneventful 2ww which sees me reading your good news of a BFP soon xx

RachelR - sorry you too find yourself in this horrendous situation.  My DH has suggested I take time out and make decisions when everything is so much less emotive.  I am doing my usual of attempting to recover through planning, only this time it is not so easy as the only option is fairly well outside my comfort zone.  I have been thinking about DE for sometime and one minute I think I can handle it and everything would be OK and the next I am terrified and see allsorts of horrendous complications later in life.  My husband is the same and it is not helpful that when he thinks yes he can do it, I say I'm not sure and vice versa.....no idea how we will resolve this one as we if we are going to try for a sibling we would like to do so before the end of the year......the end of 2013 is our 'new' line in the sand.  Enjoy your break from treatment and I hope that the future sees your dream of completing your family come true xx

For those of you still on the 2ww, I hope the time is not passing to slowly and that you are staying positive and not driving yourselves too crazy.  It's reading about all the BFP's that keeps my belief in treatment strong, so I am really looking forward to reading about your imminent success.  Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## angelmay2010

hi all i am on prognova to thicken my womb lining ready for  f e t hopfully a week next monday if our little embies survive               just wondering what side effects did you all get if on or have taken same drug first fet bit worried thanks


----------



## PoPs.

Angle may. I've taken them twice now. I've had zero side effects. They can make you nauseous esp if staggered throughout the day. I took all mine in one go before bed and slept through any nausea. Xx


----------



## munchbunch

Angle may, I am on them, now on the 2ww, I think the only side effect I had was I became extremely scatty!!! More than normal! lol! bit like before a period when you struggle to string a sentence together and very forgetfull! I am hoping it was a side effect anyway! X


----------



## CatLover

I too take my proganova before going to bed all in one go. Don't seem to be experiencing any side effects. But the nurse told me that some people feel nauseous after taking them. xx


----------



## Natsky

Hi munchbunch, I am on the natural cycle, but with trigger shot and cyclogest during the 2ww.  I think it is similar to pronova you are taking for the progesteron.  I have had a bit of dizziness too and tender tummy and boobs.  But then all of these are listed as possible side effects of the drugs so I don't know what to think.  It must be not long for your wait now.  I will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed.  

I am supposed to be testing on Monday, but I am not sure I can put myself through it again.  Maybe I should go for a blood test this time, but I am back to work from tomorrow.

Cornish, how are you doing?  Hope your wait is going ok and that you are keeping yourself busy.  I have been taking my BBT and it is still high for now.  I don't know if it is the cyclogest or my body, but thereis still hope.  

Good luck ladies, thinking of you all!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Ah yes, Natsky - I suppose if you're taking progesterone supplement your BBT will stay high as its the progesterone that causes the elevated temperatures. The progesterone drops in a natural cycle before af but I'm not on any supplements infact my cycle had so little intervention you do wonder what you're paying for! I feel completely different than post transfer last time and I think it is the progesterone that gives you all the pregnancy symptoms - I hope its veiling a developing one though. My temp is 35.97, which is exactly what I was at 8dpo last month so not sure anything different is going on in there! Keeping busy thankfully - exercise class tonight, which I'm going to take quite easy and then rehearsal for a school fundraising gig tomorrow night so plenty to keep my mind and body occupied! When is your OTD ?


----------



## Natsky

Oh Cornish so you are going completely natural.  I guess mine is only partly natural really.  Mind you I have so much progesteron leftover that I might start using it outside of ivf!?  

Wow it sounds like you are doing lots, this must help.  Fortunately, my mum came to visit today, which kept me busy and made the day go quickly.  And tomorrow i am back to woke so hopefully that will take my mind off things.  

I have been trying to stay away from exercise during 2ww, but do you think it is ok then?  I think I read it in the Zita West book.  

To be honest I doubt something the size of a poppy seed can give noticeable side effect or be affected by much that we do or don't do.  It is just too small!  Right?  I do agree that progesteron can play cruel tricks on our bodies and mind.  Anyway, my OTD is supposed to be between Mon and Wed next week, but I am not sure that I can do it.  HPTs just don't work for me and I am not sure that I will be able to get away from work to do a blood test.  I will have to see how it goes next week I guess.  How about you, when are you testing?  

Also, munchbunch how are you doing?  When is your OTD?  Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Natsky - yes I'm pretty nervous not adding in the progesterone supplements but to be honest, my 21 day bloods showed a 59 level so I guess I don't really need it when no stim drugs involved. I'm so relieved to have lots on. And new exciting things too. I haven't sung to an audience for over 20 years but I really wanted to help raise some funds for the school. The gig we're doing has a long set list of 29 songs so desperately been trying to learn them over a total of about 6 rehearsals! What kind of work do you do... Is it generally stress free? I work for myself and have found that a godsend whilst going through my loss and the if process. 

Ref exercise I think it's fine if you don't overdo it and particularly its relevant to keep your temperature down. I kind of want to behave normally and try not to obsess over being pupo - I am hoping if I carry on as if nothing happens I'll get a pleasant surprise as fate tries to bluff me again. 

What do you mean hpts don't work for you - do you mean they don't pick up your hcg? Do you know why? 

My otd is officially the 14th but I think I'll test next thurs or Friday as that'll be beyond the date my af is due and I should have some idea of what to expect by then based on my BBT and whether af has arrived. Another advantage of not taking the less arise, I suppose.

Anyway lots of luck and enjoy getting back to work x


----------



## munchbunch

Hey Natsky, OTD 10th July, usually only get to 10dpt then bleeding starts. Keeping my fingers crossed! Ah....your on a natural cycle, I am taking progynova which is oestrogen and the cyclogest, it's a mine field isn't it, so many different ways. Wonder why HPT don't work for you? I gonna test on the 9th I think as DP is home that morning, will test on the 10th as well. 
I read about the limit excercise, my clinic advised to avoid all physical activity 2-4 days after ET and avoid strenuous excercise until outcome is known. Do what is best for you I think, as long as you don't do anything that you may regret later.

Good luck everyone else


----------



## Natsky

Hi girls, oh how lovely, all three of us going to be testing together next week!  I am so glad to have some company and will be thinking of you both!  

Cornish, wow I wish I could sing!  It is a great exercise, you meet people and it must be sending lots of happy hormones all over your body!  I am in finance so spring and autumn are quite busy, but it is not too bad at the moment.  It is difficult to go in for all the scans and blood tests though because they are during working hours and it means that I have to be late for work.  You can't really come up with three different excuses in the same week so I had to tell my boss in the end.  I would love to work for myself one day though.  What do you do?  

I know what you say about exercise makes sense, but I am just too scared to do anything.  Maybe next time I will try to exercise all the way through.

In terms of HPTs I just don't trust them.  With all the different brands and sensitivity levels and some of them being or not being affected by various drugs.  My clinic cannot recommend me a particular brand and some women never get a BFP through the whole pregnancy!?  I think that maybe even last time I should have had a quantitative blood test to be sure before stopping the progesteron.  So this time I need to make it to the clinic for a blood test, I just don't know on which day I can be late yet, but it will probably be mid to end of next week.  

Munchbunch, yes I am really confused about all the different treatments too.  I don't seem to be able to keep the progesteron in me, it just comes out straightaway and I don't know if it gets absorbed properly.  How are you getting on with it?  I have been too scared to do any exercise this time apart from fertility yoga, but maybe next time.  I didn't think you could get your period whilst on cyclogest so hopefully it will work for you this time.  I will be thinking of you on the 9th!  

Last night I was having lots of bad dreams about losing our embie and getting my period.  It was really disturbing.  I must be losing the plot.  I am going to listen to my relaxation cd so hopefully only happy thoughts and dreams tonight.  I feel quite bloated too today.  I don't know whether it is the drugs or the comfort eating!  Ha ha!


----------



## libbylou

Hi ladies, sorry to gate crash your thread. Hello!!! 

I agree with Natsky about not trusting the HPT's. They nearly sent me   I tested last year with Clearblue and several cheapo ones and got a BFN. I was gutted but not surprised as I had no symptoms. Thought about stopping meds and not even bothering with a blood test. It came back positive. I tested again before the second HCG blood test and it showed negative. Thought levels had dropped but hcg had more than doubled. 
Please stay away from them - I know it's so,so hard not to though. Wishing you all    
Love Libbylou xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Think I am being a little naive Asia didn't realise HPT were so unreliable   as I have always had negative results I from the HPT I haven't been offered a look test by clinic........presuming that the offer them, it's not something I am aware of. 

Natsky - with regard to the progesterone, I have been using them up the back door this time as I found the front way quite messy and like you I wasn't convinced that it was getting absorbed enough. Sounds awful but once you get your head around it anything is possible!!!  They say cyclogest can prevent your period but mine came while taking it during 2fresh cycles. I have read about other women who have had this happen as well.


----------



## Natsky

Thank you libbylou, doing the blood test is a bit of a pain for me because I have to take time off work, but I have to do it. I need to know for sure what my actual hormone levels are before making any decisions. 

Sorry everybody for my last very long message, I didn't realise how long it was. 

Another wedding today.  As lovely as it was, I am getting very tired of admiring other people's children. Does it ever get any easier?

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Natsky

Hi munchbunch, don't get me wrong the HPTs probably work for majority of people, but you just need to be aware that there is a room for error and it might just not work for some at all. This time I just told the nurse that I am coming in for a blood test.  Obviously I would have to pay extra for that, but I am going to try this time. 

Ok, thanks for clarification of the progesterone. It is amazing that it works differently for everybody.  Hope your 2ww is going ok.


----------



## PoPs.

Hi ladies. Just a quick update from me. 

Embryologist called today and scheduled ET for 2.15 tomorrow. They will start the thaw in the morning and ring me and let me know how they are doing. Fingers crossed they pull through ok. 

PoPs x


----------



## munchbunch

Good luck pops   hope all goes well for you x x x 

I have been having period cramps over the weekend, tiny bit of brown discharge Friday and a bit more today   not feeling too hopeful x


----------



## PoPs.

MunchBunch. My last BFP I had cramping. The only difference between my BFP and AF was these cramps came and went. A few here and there rather than a constant ache like AF. Fingers crossed it looks good for you xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Good luck pops, fingers crossed that your defrost goes well. 

Munch bunch - I too am feeling af pains now and am not feeling hopeful. Hope you get good news soon. x

In fact - i've been weak and bad - i saw 2 drops in temperatures on my fertility monitor today and yesterday, which I would only expect to happen if just before af (due on weds) so decided to do a hpt. Unsurprisingly at only 6dp5dt it was negative. Did an opk too in the hope of a strong line showing, which is what I had last fresh cycle ( I showed a bfp at 7dp5dt last time) and which gave me ongoing hope when I had a bfn a day before the bfp last cycle but alas no strong line just the basic one. So I think it hasn't worked for me and I'm not sure what I'm going to do, if it hasn't. I suppose I'll know by weds as I'm not on progesterone so my af won't be delayed. 

How's everyone else faring on the 2ww?


----------



## Natsky

Hi girls, I have had some on and off cramping too, mainly on the sides of the ovaries.  I hope this doesn't have to mean af just yet.  We all have a good few days to go so let's not read too much into it just yet.  

Cornish, it is far too erly to test so try not to worry.  I don't even buy HPTs, this way there is no temptation.  

Pops good luck for tomorrow, I will be thinking of you!


----------



## PoPs.

Thanks Cornish and Natsky! Good luck with your OTD's....when are they? Cornish yours is prob way too early, fingers crossed for you both. 

I'll let you know how it goes in the morning xx


----------



## sohocat

Hi Everyone,
May I join your thread? I had no idea there was a 2ww for frozen embryo board (or cycle buddies). I would love to join! I am on my 2ww also. I had a FET transfer done July 1 and my otd is July 13th. I had 6 day blastocysts transferred. I feel hot and dizzy sometimes. More hot than normal even with the progesterone. Take care everyone,


sohocat


----------



## SarahMgoo

Hi ladies, hope you are all enjoying this weather.

I had my follow up at oxford last week and came out very a gry and despondent. Got told it wasn't using my frostie on its own and they recommended a fresh cycle.

We have no money. 

Why did they freeze it and charge me if they thought it wasn't worth using.

He also to stop googling and look after the daughter I have got. I cried at that point and told him my motivation was to get her a sibling for when we die. I lost my dad when she was 3 months and my mil has terminal cancer at 59!

I really would like to change clinics as they would do exactly the same again. No progesterone testing, no steroids, immune testing, nothing extra that may help it work. If I manage together Neil to borrow the money again I will need to go back there as it will be 5k ish and not 10k ish. I already owe 5k from the last lot when we paid 2k ourselves.

So gutted. Don't know what to do


----------



## PoPs.

Morning girls. Welcome SohoCat. All the best with your 2ww. Fingers crossed if my embies defrost we'll this morning I will be having ET this afternoon and joining you on 2ww :0)

Sarah so sorry your clinic are been so negative with your frozen Embie. I do remember my clinic saying that they don't like to do cycles with only a single frostie and would encourage a fresh cycle to add to it. But it does seem unfair if you don't have an option for a fresh that they would give it a chance anyways. I hope you find a resolution. 


Well I'm patiently waiting by the phone! Typically it's a 1950's phone that I can't carry around with us and had the quietist of rings....guess ill just have to sit and watch morning tv!! Oh we'll :0) 

I'll keep you updated 

PoPs x


----------



## Ballboy

Just had my final scan before transfer. My lining is over 9mm so ready for transfer next Monday. Had a little cry on the way out as I feel like it should work with time!!! My thyroid (TSH) is below 1, my lining is "perfect", my manky tube that had toxic liquid has been removed, ive had tests to show my blood was stopping my pregnancies (so on clexane)... I'm on steroids. My carpet is getting fitted on Friday which finishes off my house revonations, ie the nest is ready.

My 2 embryos are grade A and 5/6 day blasts.

What could possibly go wrong!??

Oh how I wish IVF was an exact science...


----------



## PoPs.

All sounds great BallBoy! Fingers crossed! Won't be long until your PUPO!!

PoPs x


----------



## PoPs.

Just a quick update. 

Not looking good so far. Thawed one but unfortunately it fluffed up but isn't doing anything. 

Had a chat with embryologist and were defrosting the further two. It will mean I have no frozen ones left but wed rather increase our chances now. I wouldn't feel confident going into another cycle with just one frozen embie next cycle. 

Waiting again now. Heading there at 2 so will know later. 

Pops x


----------



## Natsky

Sarah, sorry to hear about your follow up.  It doesn't sound like they are being very understanding.  They can advise you, but it is just one consultant's opinion and you don't have to follow it.  We did a one embryo transfer and still hope.  We have also frozen one embie that they said wasn't good enough and want to give it a try next time.  There is still a chance with every single one, be it a much lower chance.  Only you know what is right for you and your family.

On a sibling thing, I think there are no guarantees either.  I have a sister and we have nothing in common and are hardly in touch.  My friends and DH are there for me far more.  

Good luck to everybody going through ET and 2ww!


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Sarah - sorry to hear the clinic haven't been supportive. Sometimes it's possible to get frosties transferred to other clinics to fit in with a fresh cycle elsewhere if that is what you are planning. Hope you can find a way to follow your heart though - I often find that's the best way. Money, whilst it features high in our thoughts, broken down over a 50 year period it becomes peanuts to follow your dream. Good luck with your decision making - it's all very hard. xx

Pops - I had similar at my clinic for my thaw - I had 4 defrosted and 1 was any good, with a degenerating one asses in to make up the numbers ! I'm hoping that 1 is good enough for my BFP later this week. Let us know how you got on in the end.

Ballboy - all looks crossed !

Hi Sohocat, munchbunch and Natsky.

I'm happier today, my temperature has risen again and the duofertility team said the drop was within normal variations so were quite positive. If I can have high temps for the next 2 nights, I think I'm in with a shout ! I am sure that I may not be able to resist another HPT in the morning though.... Tell me not to girls, I'll only be sad if its negative and it must be better to stay in this bubble for a little bit longer !


----------



## PoPs.

Hi girls. Quick update. 

2nd embryos thawed fine :0). I had a 2bb which is progressing nicely put back and a 3bb, which by the time we had ET was re graded at a 4bc hatching. Not fantastic grades but better than none which is what I was thinking this morning!

Now for the 2ww :0) xx

Cornish.....stay away!!!!! When is OTD? I think I was on BFP thread with you last time....fingers crossed this time works out better for the both of us! X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi pops, those grades sound good! It's awful when you get close to having to abandon a cycle. Yes, I had ET early feb - I didn't make it to the due date board but must have been on the early scans board for 6 weeks or so. I really hope this is our time! I suppose official otd is 14th but as I'm on a natural, with af due on weds, I don't expect I'll need to wait til then for a result 1 way or another.

Had some stretchy cm today so am starting to hope for the best. How's everyone else?


----------



## PoPs.

Sounds good Cornish :0). Ill be looking out for your BFP!!

Pops x


----------



## munchbunch

Stay away Cornish!!!! Don't do it!
Good luck ballboy hope it all goes well for you x x x
That's good news PoPs, bit of a roller coaster all of this IVF business, now sit back, relax and take it easy x x x
Sarah, sounds like you have had a terrible experience Hun, really feel for you. It's such a shame that we need to pay such a high price for our dream f becoming parents. Good luck with whatever you decide to do x x x 
AFM, OTD tomorrow..... Yikes  x x x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Lots of luck for tomorrow munch bunch, what time do you reckon you'll test? x


----------



## munchbunch

About 7am me thinks! If not before Cornish x


----------



## PoPs.

Good luck munchbunch! I'll be looking out for your BFP! X


----------



## SarahMgoo

Thanks for all your kind words. I would do anything for another cycle. Neil was a definite no when we had the bfn.

I have now got him to say to waitv6 weeks and see how his business is doing. I know he would let me do it if we had the money. I haven't gone back to work as I am in financial services and the money isn't that great at the moment. ESP when u have to pay for child care. I also wanted to make the most of every minute as I will only have this time once. Neil is in construction so our income is a third of what it was when we bought our house with a huge mortgage. I have tried to get him to sell up so many times so we had more money for ivf and living. You are only here once and there is no dress rehearsal for life. Bless him he couldn't work any harder, he hasn't had a day off for 3 weeks. He will be having his first day off in a month this weekend coming. I have to think about his health as well.

Cornish, stay in your bubble! Neil always made me wait. I wanted to test but he made me wait and I was glad.

In some ways the consultant saying to do a fresh is good as that is what I would prefer to do it again. I do worry that I have only 1 to thaw.

All of you that have up and coming transfers and are on your two week wait I have everything crossed for you.

Sarah xxxx


----------



## CatLover

Good luck for tomorrow munchbunch! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## munchbunch

Thanks for the well wishes guys, speak to you all tomorrow  , I am pooped x


----------



## Natsky

Good luck munch bunch, will be thinking of you. X


----------



## Natsky

Welcome to sohocat and ballboy and hope your 2ww going prep for ET is going well.


----------



## munchbunch

I got a   ! I am still in shock, not convinced yet! Major headache and still spotting, hope this beauty decides to stay! X


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

That's brilliant munchbunch - so pleased for you.

I am over and out this cycle I think - I did a frer this morning which was negative (it's supposed to be 99% certain the day before my period) and had a plummeting temperature so I will definitely be getting my period tomorrow or Thursday. So disappointed as I don't think we'll be doing another cycle as I feel the probability at 43 of being successful is so low. Hoping for a natural miracle using the duofertility system.

Sad but not unconsolable as I have my lovely daughter. x


----------



## Natsky

Congratulations munchbunch!  So pleased for you!  Let's hope your good luck rubs off on all of us!

Sorry Cornish, there is still hope so I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## PoPs.

Congrats munchbunch!! So very pleased for you! X

Cornish there is still a little hope, hang in there. Xxx


----------



## munchbunch

It's not over till the fat lady sings Cornish, hold on in there Hun x x x


----------



## SarahMgoo

Congratulations munch bunch, that is amazing news. Take care of yourself now and your little 1!

Cornish, so sorry. It is such a devastating feeling but not official test date yet. Still some hope. What do u mean by duo fertility?

Sarah


----------



## CatLover

Massive congratulations munchbunch! Take care and relax! xx


----------



## SarahMgoo

Cat lover, what clinic did you use.

Your signature looks like you got 2 out off 2 cycles.

Wondered what clinic u used and your secret

Sarah


----------



## sohocat

Cornish:I am so sorry, and I wish I could say something to make you feel better! It is heartbreaking when you have wanted and tried for something so hard! Please, please take care of yourself. I know a person who became pregnant at 45, so it's not over until it's over. Massive hugs.       !!!!!!
sohocat


----------



## CatLover

Sarahmgoo - I went to CRGW in Llantrisant, South Wales. They are fantastic there, take a look at their website. http://www.crgw.co.uk/
I dont have a secret I'm afraid, I'm just very lucky. Had my lb from my first fresh IVF cycle, and I'm now pregnant from my FET. The consultant who removed my Fallopian tubes told me that I wouldn't have a problem getting pregnant using IVF, not sure why she was so confident but it had a knock on effect and I felt quite confident throughout the treatment. What are your plans? xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Natsky

Well girls, OTD for me tomorrow.  I am dreading it, but have to do it as my DH is asking.  I've got a clearblue and a superdrug one, did they work for anybody?


----------



## CatLover

Good luck natsky. I used Asda ones and some cheap ones from Savers. They worked so I imagine the clearblue and superdrug ones will be fine. 
I'll be thinking of you, relax! xx


----------



## CatLover

Cornish - I hope you're keeping ok. I can't imagine how cut up you must be feeling. Take care of yourself and don't make any rash decisions, take time out to relax and look after yourself. xxx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Thank you girls for the kind words. It just all seems so hopeless now - I'm in self preservation state now as have tried everything in my power to get pregnant - it's just out of my reach. I will try and get some feedback from the clinic but I know it'll just be I'm too old. It's a lottery and I just don't seem to have a winning ticket. 

Good luck tomorrow Natsky. Hoping that the rest of you have good news. x


----------



## SarahMgoo

Good luck natsky.

Thanks cat lover. You were so lucky! Fantastic.

Cornish, I so know how you feel. I have felt so hopeless for the last 4 weeks. I keep asking myself why aren't I fulfilled with just 1. Don't give up. When I was pregnant with Kathryn, there was a client at work that had ivf twins at 55!

Do u mind me asking what your issues are? Would u consider donor eggs? I would if I had the money.

A friend of a friend lent me a book today on how to increase your chances naturally with diet and supplements. Boy is my diet wrong.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Hi sarah - I don't have any known issues apart from my age (and potentially the trauma of a stillbirth at 36 weeks, in Feb 2012) that's one of the reasons I feel further IVF treatments might not be the answer. I would consider donor eggs but my husband is not keen and I also feel that maybe I can "get over" this urge for a further child. I also feel I have done absolutely everything to increase my chances, lost over a stone, on a detox regime, acupuncture, hypnotherapy and it still hasn't worked for me. It does feel out of my control. Do you have any plans going forward?


----------



## sohocat

Hello.
I have a question I was hoping someone could answer. From my original procedure, I had some frozens left over to freeze. That procedure produced my beautiful dd. I did a transfer, at the beginning of this month, of some of those frozens to try for a sibling. If it works, are they twins? Will they look the same? I'm sorry for this question, but I never thought about it until now.


----------



## munchbunch

Never thought of that before sohocat, I wouldn't have thought so as I would presume that to be twins they would have to be in the womb together sharing the same thing?? I dunno, and of course different ages. 

Sorry cornishtwinkle that you feel you have come to the end of the road for you, take a bit of time Hun and hopefully you will find the right path for you   x x

Natsky good luck for today, I will be thinking about you x x x x


----------



## Natsky

BFN for me I'm afraid.  Devastated and can't stop crying this morning.


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

So sorry, Natsky. It's awful and so upsetting but you're not alone and hopefully things won't look so grim tomorrow. I am already starting to make sense of a few things in my head/heart and hopefully you will too xx


----------



## munchbunch

Awww Natsky, so sorry Hun, no words will help, take time to grieve, bit of a cliche but time is a great healer     x


----------



## PoPs.

Nasky I'm so sorry Hun. Big (((((hugs)))))

SohoCat ..... You only get identical twins if one egg splits into two. Otherwise no.


----------



## CatLover

So sorry Natsky. Take some time out to look after yourself. Big hugs. xx


----------



## SarahMgoo

So sorry natsky, I know how you feel.

Take the time to feel it


----------



## Natsky

Thank you ladies for all your kind words. I am a mess.  Good luck to all of you going through the tretment at the moment though.


----------



## angelmay2010

hello i am having a baseline scan tomorrow hopfully ready for our embies next monday  our first f e t                what is the number you need ready for transfer ?


----------



## PoPs.

My lining was 3.4mm at DR scan and then 10mm at baseline :0)

I think they like a min of 7mm at this stage knowing you still have a week to go also :0)


----------



## sohocat

Natsky, I am so very sorry.   


Cornishtwinke, I wanted to say again how sorry I am.   


Asf, I am super hot. I feel flushed. I have a tiny bit of cramping and started getting pressure in my womb today.    No blood.    Not long now. I am testing in 2 days on Saturday. Fingers crossed.


Anyone I missed, take care.


----------



## munchbunch

Fingers crossed and   for you sohocat, this time tomorrow you with know!!! X x x 

Anglemay, good luck with your scan today. I think anything above 7/8mm is ok. My clinic held off nearly a week on mine as they said they like it to be about 10mm. I was 9.1mm, had a re scan 5days later and it was only 8.1mm! They went ahead with FET so don't worry and good luck   x x x x


----------



## Ballboy

Hi ladies

Lots of results of late, anyone about to start their 2ww or waiting for a defrost? I am hopefully transferring on Monday all going well.

I hope all of you that have had a recent BFN are ok and are gathering their strength to move onto the next stage on your journey. I can't wait to get off this crazy train ride!

Any BFP's out there to give me a little hope? X


----------



## PoPs.

Hi BallBoy good luck with Monday. I had my ET Monday just gone and was a very nerve wrecking day! 

For a bit of PMA. A girl on another thread I follow had a fresh cycle earlier in the year and a bfn. She's just had 2 x 3bb blasts transferred and is expecting twinees! 

Xx


----------



## Ballboy

Thanks pops! Needing some PMA! We all know the stats but it does work sometimes - wouldn't twins be great! 2 for the price of 1 and instant family!! My friend had twins on her third round which was FET. Stanley and Mabel!! They are very cute x


----------



## PoPs.

BallBoy. Think of the stars been lower because not all embies thaw, those end in failed cycles sometimes before ET. Also I think if an embie makes it through and starts to expand after then its got a good a chance as a fresh :0)

X


----------



## munchbunch

ballboy, I got my BFP this week for FET, eary days i no, trying not to get too excited but i had a good feeling about this cylce. As hard as it is try to relax, I think that is the most important thing. My first 2cycles were fresh cycles, I really struggled with the pain after EC and nerves!!!!! Good luck and hope all goes well for you x x x


----------



## Ballboy

Well done munch bunch! Keep those legs crossed... August 2nd doesn't seem so long away!


----------



## munchbunch

Good luck for today ballboy   hope it all goes well x x x


----------



## PoPs.

Good luck today BallBoy. We're here through the waiting with you. I know how stressed I got waiting for the calls xx


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Good luck Ballboy - hope the defrost and transfer goes well. This thread needs a few more BFPs. x


----------



## Claire86

Hi girls, I hope everyone is doing well. I am starting down reg for my first FET on Thursday. My DR said that the success rate was not very high for me as our 2 embryo's where a little slow developing and didnt get to blasts until day 6. But fingers crossed anyway, lots of love


----------



## PoPs.

Good luck Claire. Positive vibes for your little embryos! Xx


----------



## BabyR

Hi ladies

May I join you? I am starting DR next Wednesday for my first FET.

BabyR


----------



## PoPs.

BabyR good luck with your FET. Not long until you start! 

PoPs x


----------



## BabyR

Thanks PoPs

Are you on 2ww?


----------



## PoPs.

Yup. Testing Thurs or Friday this week!! Eeeeek!!


----------



## BabyR

Best of luck, sending you lots of 👶✨How are you feeling about it?


----------



## PoPs.

I have ha really bad PMA, ESP the first week. This week not too bad. Having AF cramps on n off, a few dizzy spells (though that could be the heat!)

I really do hope we have a BFP but realistic it's prob a negative and progesterone causing crampings

PoPs x


----------



## Ballboy

You don't know PoPs!! I'm ok 2 days in... Going to enjoy this week unpacking boxes and nesting. I'm sure Ill start analysing next week but in the meantime I'm ok. Perhaps after 3 BFP's I know that's the first hurdle anyway. Convinced it will work this time around - how is tht for PMA!!

My friend had OHSS so had to freeze all of her eggs. She did 6 FET and ended up with gorgeous Isobel. The more we do it the higher out chances so keep on going ladies!!!


----------



## PoPs.

BallBoy yup I agree....each cycle is either the one .... Or one closer!! 

I was low with PMA last week as nothing happens!! But this week more optimistic!! I can't help compare cycles. Last time with my BFP I started waking up at 3am for the loo every night....check. I fact last night was up twice. I was tired come mid afternoon. Check. Uterine cramps from day 11. Check..... But if course all these could be in my head!! I'm drinking more coz its so hot...so if course I'm going to need to pee more! I'm not sleeping well because I'm anxious and as for uterine cramps....AF is probably on her way!! She would be due today....14 days ago I started progesterone!!

Come on Kipling and Hovis......please be still in there!! Xx

PoPs x


----------



## Ballboy

I've never had my period each time because of the progesterone... But last time I got the shock of my life after I had my period and I was still pregnant (ectopic). I'm all about the blood levels and doubling!! I will still HpT though but not until 10 days past... Or when my boobs start hurting! I can always tell tht I'm pregnant by my boobs!!! Nothin yet though but hasn't even been 48 hrs yet.

This sunshine is so good for PMA! Every other cycle has been in the winter!!


----------



## PoPs.

It's a BFN for us this morning. 

We're both gutted :0(

PoPs x


----------



## Cornishtwinkle

Oh pops, so very sorry. I had high hopes for you. Today is the worst day, tomorrow, as you will probably know will be marginally easier and let's hope you can organise something lovely for the weekend to take your mind off things and smell the roses.


----------



## Ballboy

I'm sorry Pops xx


----------



## CatLover

So sorry Pops. You must be devastated. Big hugs go out to you. xxx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hi ladies

Can I join will be starting my 1st FET August with my transfer Sept...

Pops - im so sorry  

Advice - are any of you ladies taking supplements other than pregnacare conception to help implantation? This is where I failed on my fresh cycle and although the consultant says there is nothing I can do, I have read about l-arginine and selenium helping...and wondered if anyone else was/has taken them additional to the pregnacare??

X


----------



## sohocat

Mine also was a BFN and I am gutted too.    I am going to try again...
Has anyone gone overseas for FET? How do I book my airplane tickets when I have to wait for my lining to get checked and if it's ok then I leave 3 days later? Do people book ahead of time and then cancel if it's not a good lining? Are there tickets you can buy to do this that are refundable?


----------



## incywincy

Hi, I'd like to join you all too!  I'm starting a natural FET cycle, today is CD1 so have to have a scan next Thurs or Fri to start monitoring ovulation.  I think transfer will be around the 5th of August.  I had a miscarriage recently following a cycle of egg sharing IVF and I have two embryos frozen.  I'm going for SET though, don't want them both put back in.  We don't have the space for twins!  

Positivethinking100, I've been told by my consultant that omega 3 is the best thing, I've been taking huge horse pills of them for a while now!  Selenium is supposed to be good for implantation and it's why people eat Brazil nuts and pineapple.  However, I'm allergic to brazil nuts and I've read too many conflicting articles about pineapple (it's implicated in miscarriages) so I'm steering clear and just taking selenium tablets.  Just starting them today actually for this cycle.  Not sure about the l-argnine - I've read it's good but not sure why.

PoPs sorry for the BFN.  Progesterone is such a pain, the way it mimics symptoms and plays with your mind.

Sohocat, would you be doing donor FET or transferring your embies over?  If you are travelling somewhere that Easyjet flies, you can buy flexi tickets in advance and change the dates on them.  They are more expensive than normal easyjet tickets, but if you find a cheap one within the changeable date ranges for your travel time it might be cheaper than buying last minute.  I know the dilemma, I travelled to Denmark for IUI and had to book a next day flight when I got my LH surge.  Flights went from £30 a few weeks before to £150-200 on the day.  Made the whole thing hardly any cheaper than doing IUI in this country.


I'm finding it very hard to imagine this FET working.  I feel lucky to have had a BFP with my first attempt at IVF and just can't see it happening again straight away.  Then I try to tell myself that really I should look at it as - 2 IUIs = BFN, 1 IVF = MC, therefore this is my lucky go!  But the pessimist in my brain takes over.


----------



## munchbunch

So sorry pops and sohocat   thinking of you guys x x x x 
Positivethinking, I just took pregnacare this cycle, I tend to get baffled and slightly anxious when I read about all sorts of other things I could take to help implantation and success rates of doing this and that!!! What will be will be is my thinking, plenty of rest, don't do anything for the 5 days after transfer, healthily eating and try to think positively! Easier said than done though admittedly  

Ballboy, I was glad for the sunshine this cycle, it does seem to make a difference cos you can sit outside and do nothing rather than being stuck indoors going crazy! 

Good luck to the new cyclers! X x


----------



## Ballboy

I can feel the 2ww kicking I now... I've been busy unpacking boxes all week and now it's 4dp 5dt and I'm expecting to feel something. I know it's too early bit I'm just waiting for my boobs to start hurting... Told myself not to panic til 7dp. A week today and I will have had my blood test and waiting for the results.... Eeeek!!!

It's my 4th go!!! I deserve a break!!!


----------



## Claire86

Sorry PoPs and Sohocat. It's heartbreaking. No one that hasn't been through it would understand and for those of us who don't have any children at all, I think it's even worse. 
I started my down reg yesterday but have to stay on it for around 4 weeks as my clinic didnt have a space for me to have my FET in 3 weeks. Doesn't bother me as I have never had side effects from it and the needles are small!


----------



## incywincy

Ballboy, that point in the 2ww when you know things should be starting to implant is really hard!  Hope the next few days go over easy for you and OTD is here soon.

Munchbunch, I want to try to rest after transfer too.  I'm off work so that won't get in the way, but my sister in law is moving house and we're expected to help as she helped us loads when we moved.  But I don't know how to get out of doing any heavy lifting, worried it will coincide with post-transfer.

I booked my first scan today, for next Thursday.  Don't want to count down to it too much as it means wishing away my summer holidays!


----------



## munchbunch

Incywincy, definitely no lifting!!!! You gotta give those embies every chance to nestle in nicely !


----------



## incywincy

I agree munchbunch!  I'm not taking any risks.  Not sure what to say just yet.  She knows I had the mc but I didn't tell them I was doing IVF and I'm not telling them about FET when it happens.  I was thinking of saying I needed something like an endometrial scratch before FET and that I can't lift after that procedure.  But really, hoping that ovulation will be a couple of days late then transfer will be after that point.


----------



## Ballboy

No lifting incywincy!!!! Just make up an excuse eg you have pulled your back. That way you can potter about and help without straining yourself. Do the washing up or something instead... Not worth it!

I've been googling and found loads of BFPs 5dp 5dt. So of course now I want to test even though I know it's pointless/ means nothing/ waste of time! I suppose my biggest fear is that it doesn't even implant thus time. I've been so lucky with 3 implantations in the past... Normal I suppose ... The fear.


----------



## incywincy

Ballboy, thanks that's a good idea.

I'm not in the2ww yet but I have that fear too, I don't believe that it will happen again after getting a BFP last time.  Just statistically it seems unlikely.  I know that's not really logical.  I think if you're 5dp5dt there's only a small chance you'll get a positive test now, probably best to wait until later but that's so hard isn't it!?  I say to wait, but I think I start testing from around 7dpo or equivalent.


----------



## Ballboy

Chemical pregnancies are hard! I was BFP naturally twice and had 3 bFP's for my IVFs... But no babies! So bloody frustrating but in reality I try not to think about it and look forward instead.


----------



## incywincy

Yes, I think chemical must be worse than a BFN.  I do worry about chemicals but then have always ended up testing early anyway.  I think after my miscarriage I might be more cautious this time about testing early.

Hope you manage to hold out until OTD!


----------



## Ballboy

I tested! Couldnt help it. 

BFP !! 5dp5dt

So at least I know it is starting to implant.... I hope it stays there now.....


----------



## incywincy

Wow, congratulations!  Hope it sticks around for you!


----------



## Ballboy

incy wincy - do you know how long I would have to wait for a heartbeat scan? I can't remember how many weeks it is after OTD. I just want to plan in my head how long I have to remain calm!! Really want this one to stick,,, have started Asprin today to help keep that blood thin!


----------



## incywincy

I had mine in the 7th week but they offered it to me at 6 weeks, I postponed due to time constraints.  Given your history you could probably push for a very early 6 week scan, tell them you need to put your mind at rest ASAP.  I don't know how long it is after OTD because I don't know how your OTD was calculated but the day you ovulated is counted as 2 weeks pregnant.  So 6wks would be 4 weeks from the day of ovulation (or trigger if you were medicated FET).

Typical isn't it?  Get over one hurdle and it's a countdown to the next one.


----------



## Ballboy

I know! But I'm it for the long haul!! So 6 weeks pregnant?


----------



## incywincy

Yeah I think so, think all clinics are similar.  So what is that you have to wait, 2 weeks?


----------



## Ballboy

3 weeks from now. I'm hoping I have really high blood numbers on Friday and then I will be officially pregnant. I'm working from home this week so another week relaxing which can only be good.

Really pleased.


----------



## incywincy

That's good, nothing to stressful ahead.  Hope the 3 weeks fly by for you!


----------



## SarahMgoo

Congratulations bellboy!

I went camping for the first time ever this weekend.

Kathryn loved it. The reason I told u this is I met a trainee midwife and she said research has proven that early tlc from clinics can help prevent miscarriages. Interesting.

She also recommended zita west books.

Sarsh


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Back again on this thread then lol!  See a few familiar names lol!

Im on my 2nd FET, long protocol.  Started Suprecur yesterday so four sniffs a day then oestregen (I was on estregen for 4 weeks last cycle prior to transfer) so kinda dreading this one as it went on forever last time, then they have introduced the dreaded Gestone injections this time around as well.  Im scared but if its going to stop me miscarrying again then im going to do it!!!!!  Im crap at all this!  I get so ill with migrains and headached through the last 2 cycles but hoping to join you lovely ladies for some support and whinging!!!  Anyone else doing similar protocol as me? 

xxx


----------



## mross

Ballboy......CONGRATS CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Ballboy

Thanks mross... Been testing every day. Can't wait to get my results on Friday. I won't relax until I have high blood results. Not sure what level the hcg will be 11dp5dt but in going to go for bloods 14dp too. Sick of the false starts and just want my family now please


----------



## mross

Awww Ballboy - this is it for you I promise! enjoy!! xxx


----------



## CG781

Afternoon!

Wondered if I can join this thread, was following the July/Aug one but way too many people to keep up with and if I don't look at it for 24 hours about ten pages have gone by and I'm completely lost!  

Recognise a few names from previous cycles! 

Ballboy - Congrats on your BFP! It think the 'viability scan' as they called it was between 6 and 7 weeks. Wishing you lots of luck!  

AFM - Been DR since 29th June and got 2nd scan tmrw morning to see if lining progressing ok for FET next Friday. I've got 2 blasts in the freezer but not sure yet whether they're going to put back one or both.

Wishing you all good luck!


----------



## Ballboy

One more day!!!!

I did a digital this afternoon and it was"2-3 weeks" so hoping for good numbers tomorrow!! Bigger the number the better the chance that this is my turn!!


----------



## incywincy

Hi CG781, you'll be just ahead of me for transfer, I think mine will be the following Monday or Tuesday, depending when I ovulate.  I know what you mean about the cycle buddies thread!  Did that with my fresh cycle but just don't have the motivation to keep up with that speed of posting, it's so time consuming!  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Ballboy, good luck for the blood test tomorrow hope those numbers are high!

AFM, I've had my first scan and everything seems okay.  Nothing retained from the MC, no problems with the lining.  I have two folllicles growing and my blood levels are where they want them to be, so I'm off for another scan on Saturday and have to do my OPKs.  I've got two blasts too, definitely going for SET, hoping to use the best on obviously but have a back up if it doesn't thaw well.


----------



## Ballboy

I'm officially pregnant... Very pregnant!! My hcg is 840 at 11dp5dt from a FET.

Absolutely thrilled and going to relax to my scan. I've got another blood test lined up just in case I gets anxious but I feel really comfortable. My others were:

1st IVF - 200  14dp5dt : ended up chemical pregnancy. Probably due to my blood clotting

Fet - 9 14dp5dt : chemical 

2nd IVF - 6 14dp3dt : ended up ectopic

Fet - 11dp5dt - 840!!!!!!!


Clexane and steroids look like they are doin their magic.


----------



## CatLover

That's great ballboy. Relax, chill out, take care of yourself and take it easy! xxx


----------



## incywincy

Ballboy that's fantastic news.  Hope that helps to put your mind at rest a little.


----------



## SarahMgoo

Bellboy, that is amazing news!

What clinic did you use?

Thanks Sarah


----------



## CatLover

Totally off topic I know, but, I've lost my 12 week scan photos. Does anyone know if I can get copies from the hospital or do they wipe them clean? xx


----------



## Ballboy

Hi Sarah Mgoo

I was at Homerton for 3 NHS cycles and then decided to stay with them private. 

Private they are brilliant - one Dr, one Nurse that you can text!!! Dr Gudi was really open to me getting the best treatment too and suggested I see Dr Raj Rai as he is an expert in recurrent miscarriage. Gudi was also happy for me to have all the tests at ARGC to see if there was anything that came up with immunes.

In the end there was only thyroxine that was added to my cycle but getting all of the tests and the expertise of Dr Rai changed my cycle slightly and I think has made it successful. It was also good seeing what ARGC said too as they have such great results.

Seems to have worked anyway and I have been ridic calm this cycle and only the odd day being a complete lunatic!!

Where are you being treated?

x


----------



## SarahMgoo

We were at oxford.

First cycle worked when I was 35, the second failed when I was nearly 39 and failed.

They don't believe in anything other than the bog standard protocol. They wouldn't do anything differently if we went there again!

First cycle there was NHS, second private. Really struggled to get hold of anyone too.

Confused what to do now, went to see an acupuncturist yesterday but think I want one that does herbs as well.

My friend from school has 2 sets of ivf twins and she had clexane and aspirin and she got her second set of twins.


----------



## Ballboy

There are so many reasons why it may not have worked - biggest reason is that the embryo may not have been viable. I'm on clexane/ aspirin as I had 3 miscarriages in a row and tests showed there was something wrong with my blood clotting.

I would recommend my dr though. He is private as Spire which is in North London. May be worth contacting them. I nearly panicked after my 4th failed cycle and went to argc. They get results but at a cost. It was dr gudi that talked me put of opening my cheque book and we calmly talked about all of the options.  If this FET hadn't worked I would have done embryo screening on a fresh cycle just to make sure that the embryo was viable before it even went in. However you need a good amount of embryos to even be able to do this.

Do you have many frozen ones left? x


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies 

I am just starting fet and just wanted to wish each of you ladies good luck for where you all are in your cycles.

tbird x


----------



## CatLover

Thanks Tracey and good luck to you too. xxx


----------



## Gra737

Hi ladies,
I hope maybe some of you can advise me. We have just had a negative test after our first ivf cycle, devastated. The cycle seemed to run very smoothly and we got 4 high quality blasts. As we already have a beautiful little girl(naturally), they only put one embie in and give us high hope of success. Sadly last year we after another natural pregnancy we miscarried at 11 weeks so after 15 month of trying we are left in the unexplained bracket. 
We now of the option of FET with the 3 remaining blasts and they seem to think putting one back is the way to go. The question I'd like to ask is how long do we wait. The clinic seem to think anytime after my next period, my husband is keen to get going as soon as we can, I'm not sure. I was under the illusion as I had to natural implants that ET was the easy part, now my fear is there is something wrong with me and what happens if it fails again? 
I have been reading lots of positive stories in relation to FET so hopefully we will succeed this time. 

Thanks for listening.
Xx


----------



## CatLover

Gra - so sorry to hear about you neg result. I don't know how long or should wait before your FET, but my only problem was that my Fallopian tubes were both blocked and had to be removed. I was told that everything else was fine and that I wouldn't have a problem getting pregnant. Even so, I had 2 embryos put back in both times (fresh cycle and FET) and have one baby from fresh cycle and I'm pregnant with one from my FET. 
Your chances are higher having 2 put back. xxx


----------



## incywincy

Tracey hi, where are you up to, are you having medicated or natural FET?

Gra737, if the clinic are happy to do it after your next period it should be okay physically, they won't risk it otherwise as they have their success rates to consider.  However, there's also the question of when you feel ready.  I understand your husband's desire to get going again, after my miscarriage I was desperate to just start again and I knew it was the best thing for me.  You need to make sure you're strong enough mentally to do it and if you're not your husband will just have to understand.  While they have an emotional investment in the process too, it is stronger for you as you're the one going through the treatment with the hormonal fluctuations and it's you who feels like your body is failing when it goes wrong.  

You will worry about it not working, it's only natural.  My clinic told me that my mc was most likely an embryo issue but that just makes me worry about the frozen ones and whether they're good enough.  FET can be very successful but that doesn't mean we don't worry about it.

I hope you manage to come to a decision that you're happy with soon.

AFM, I've ovulated and I'm due for ET on Monday.  I start the lovely pessaries tomorrow so that really will start to feel like something is happening.  I have gained weight since my IVF so not looking forward to the swollen boobs this time around - last time they just went back up to what they were pre-weight loss.  This time I'm going to lose sight of my toes.


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi 

incywincy - I am on medicated FET had one cycle last month but medication got messed up so had to abandon cycle which cost us £430 so just hope we get abit further this time I am so worried this time about the thawing process I had one put back last year which I misscarried at 7 weeks just hope the frostie thaws well.  Hope your having fun with the pessaries lol  

gra737 - I can understand your worried I am also so worried of it not working the consultant did say to me that my miscarrage was probably down to the quality of the embro just wasnt good enough I guessing with normal preg our body would get the best egg fertilised as the little swimmers would go for the best one but I guess they cant with ivf this is what bothers me we have 2 frosties left and are just having 1 defrosted all being well and one put back my thought is just that if my body wants to accept one my body will do the rest but if I have a really good embro and my body just does not want it to stick it still wont happen so Im thinkin having seperate ones will give us more chance if that makes sense.  Its such a gamble we just have to keep our fingers crossed.

Tbird x


----------



## CG781

Just popping in to say one plump embie on board so am officially PUPO! Off for post transfer acupuncture in a bit! Hope you're all well! Xxx


----------



## incywincy

Congratulations CG! Do you have a long 2ww?


----------



## CG781

Thanks incy - OTD 14th August!


----------



## Gra737

Thank you ladies for your advise. I'm going to see my GP on Monday and then a councillor at the clinic on Thursday, I figure I'll know where my head is at after that. Congrats and good luck to those who are PUPO!
Xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Gra737 - this is my 1st FET after a very successful egg collection and perfect embryo transfer resulting in a BFN with 6 frosties...I saw my consultant and he told me to start straight away so I had my withdrawal bleed from stopping the progesterone and am now starting straight on my next cycle as it will be a medicated FET...I feel this is best for me as less for my body to deal with and I like to throw myself straight back in as don't cope well with constantly thinking about it. I asked for additional things this round like embryo glue and endo scratch but even thou I am private he wouldn't let me as I only had one failed round and has said I can pay for it next time if needed. He will also only put one back due to my age this time....and I feel that the risk of twins isn't worth it as I have no reason it won't implant this time although we would probably do two next time if we had to have another round. As much as you read up on everything and people give you their experiences everyone is different and you can only do what's best for you and take the advice of your consultant as they should know best.

Hope that has helped a little

X


----------



## louisenburton

Hello All 
My name is Louise and I am waiting for our embryo transfer, which should be next Friday or Saturday 

Our first cycle resulted in identical twins which we sadly lost in February. 
Our second cycle was a BFN but we did get three frosties - so here we go again


----------



## smiling angel

Embie on board as of today so I begin the 2ww! Best of luck to all starting


----------



## CatLover

Good luck smiling angel and louisenburton. All very exciting. xxx


----------



## Ellie-D

Hi all. 

Well I've just started on the journey of my second FET!! 

Very nervous as the last one sadly ended in a miscarriage at 6 weeks  

I hope everyone is doing well and excited about your journeys, can't wait to read about them all. 

Good luck everyone and congrats to all who are PUPO  x x


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hi ladies,

So I DR on 12th so fingers crossed for this FET    

X


----------



## louisenburton

Well one perfect (apparently) blasto on board - now PUPO


----------



## Positivethinking100

Louise and burton - how exciting!! I always seem to be a little way behind you....sending you lots of   and          

X


----------



## louisenburton

positive thinking  well hopefully its our turn


----------



## lilacheva

hi girls hope you dont mind if i join you .......finally i can belong some where after a long 4 month wait for my FET treatment , its pick up meds and teach day today 

hope everyone is ok and looking forward to meeting you all

xxx


----------



## louisenburton

why is the time dragging so much


----------



## carrie lou

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me joining you... I've just had my very first attempt at IVF which despite being a textbook perfect cycle and having a lovely fully hatched blast transferred, resulted in BFN   I'm devastated but getting straight back into it with a natural cycle FET this month. I'm new to all this so will be lovely to have the support of others going through similar. I'm having a scan on Wednesday and if all is Ok then, they will tell me when to take the trigger shot and embie will be transferred a week later. 


Wishing lots of luck and success to all of you, and I look forward to getting to know you


----------



## lilacheva

morning

well went for the teach on 15th and was told to start injecting that very same evening ! wow i was shocked that i was starting that day last time i had to wait a week or so ! , so this is it ! the FET cycle has begun 
im looking forward to talking to you girls more and hopefully supporting eachother 

xxx


----------



## traceytbird80

Hi Ladies 

We are due for egg transfer tomorrow fingers crossed when I had my fresh cycle there was lots of advises on different things people had tried to help implantation.  I believe cut down on caffeine, drinking milk was suppose to be good and brazil nuts.  I know it all sounds a bit crazy but we have to try can anyone help me out with any others they have heard of.

Congratulations on you ladies pupo and good luck to others ladies.

tbird x


----------



## Ellie-D

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well and feeling positive. 

Traceytbird80 I heard the same type of things when I had my last FET. I was also told to drink pineapple juice and just take my vitamins (pregnacare). I would also be great full for any tips anyone has that may help it work and stick this time 

X x


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Sorry not been on for a while!  It feels like its been such a long cycle already lol!

Louise Burton - Congrats on being pupo!!!

Lilacheva - Yay you've started!!!!  Great news!  Bet you didn't expect it to happen so quickly lol!

Ellie and Traceybird - Yes there are loads of things out there about getting ready for implantation and building the lining up!!!  Im having a nightmare with my lining just now!  So ive heard its - 2 litres of water a day with 1 litre of milk, Brazil nuts brazil nuts brazil nuts, spinach, turmeric, ginger, avoid anything to acidy like vinegar.  Ive also heard about using Co-Enzyme Q10 as well as a supplement which ive been doing.  Most important that ive not been doing though is gentle exercise, getting all the blood flowing to your uterus, that's what will make it all healthy!!!

AFM - had my scan today (Im doing 2nd FET) and after 12 days on 8mg of Progynova im only at 6mm...which is better than last time so ive to keep going, apparently they say I have a tiny uterus so its all relative, so small uterus = thin lining.  But would be good to get to over 7mm so waiting another week.

Im starting the gestone injections and hoping for any one else who have used them to advise me!!!  I have used crinone in previous cycles, both vaginally and anally (sorry gross I know!!!) and only had light headaches and sore (')(') just wondering, is taking the crinone going to have the same side effects as injecting the gestone??  Sounds silly but im terrified from reading all the scare symtoms on the box!!!!!!

Wah, getting closer to transfer!!  We have two snow babies im praying will make the thaw!

xxx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hi mross I used gestone last time and have opted for them again this time also...it's a long needle and goes in your bum or thigh and I used emla cream to numb the area 1st...by putting the emla on and covering it with a dressing 1hr before injecting I found I barely felt the injection. I did all mine in my bum myself as I don't trust DH with the injection...I like to be in control lol, side effects are the same as any progesterone taken it can just be a bit uncomfortable after continuous injecting but I alternated each side daily

Hope that helps

X


----------



## mross

Thanks so much Positive Thinking....that helps a lot!  I was thinking of getting the EMLA cream as well.  Good advice! xx


----------



## louisenburton

Another bfn for us


----------



## CatLover

Louisenburton - so sorry. You must be feeling devastated. Take care of yourself, and concentrate on you. xxx


----------



## SarahMgoo

So sorry Louise. Take care,

Sarah


----------



## Bubles25

Hi Everyone 

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I'm new to the forum. I'm on my 1st FET after my 1st IVF cycles failed in May. I'm and going for my scan on Friday before my transfer next week. I really worried that my eggs wont defrost, does anymore know if this is common?

Sending best wishes to you all 

Sam x


----------



## Flipper2

Hi ladies,

It's been a while since I was on here last.. About 2years ago I would say as that was when my twins were born.. So mad as some people think I am - I'm ready for number 3 and have a frostie at Argc.  Although I did go for a follow up consultation I am still a bit confused as to the process.. Can anyone point me in the right direction for helpful info.. I know we will be trying for the natural and not medicated but I can't work out how many times I need to go up during monitoring then the actual cycle? Help!!! I'm hoping for sept to be monitoring with oct as the cycle and then we move house and area on 15th dec!! So desp want emby on board ASAP...


----------



## CatLover

Bubles25 - I had two frozen embryos which both defrosted. I was really worried too. One of mine defrosted perfectly and the other was near perfect. I had both put back and am now pregnant with one. The other did embed but came away during the 2ww. 
xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Bubles, my clinic quote that 90% of blasts survive the thaw, so you should have a good chance    


Flipper, how exciting trying for baby no 3   I'm also doing a natural cycle, I had to have a baseline scan at the start of my cycle, then scans on day 12 and 14. At day 14 scan they said I was ready to trigger, so did trigger shot that night (last Friday). Then I go up for ET a week later. Hope this helps, though I expect each clinic does things a little differently


----------



## lilacheva

hi please can i join 

i and on day 15 of my beserelin injections off for bloods tomorrow and to pick up my tablets and to get my provisional transfer date ! , this is my first FET 

thanks 
heather xx


----------



## Bubles25

Thanks Catlover and Carrie Lou. Hopefully mine will be okay then. My hospital didn't give me a percentage on thawing but both of the embies were 5dpt blasts so hopefully they defrost and both can be put back.  

I'm having my scan on Friday with hopefully transfer date on Monday. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. xx


----------



## carrie lou

Bubles, you're not far behind me then, I'm having mine transferred on Friday   Here's hoping for sticky ones for us both this time


----------



## Bubles25

I hope it all goes well on Friday Carrie Lou. fingers crossed.   xx


----------



## carrie lou

Thanks hon, and for you too


----------



## BabyR

Hi everyone

Hope you dont mind me joining in, I am having FET at moment and ET booked in for Friday.

Carrie Lou we can share the pain of the 2ww.

BabyR


----------



## mross

Hi girls!

Well that's three of you all having transfer on Friday! How exciting!!!!

Wee update from me today, went for another lining scan and again I haven't gone up much, im still at 6mm after weeks and weeks on progynova, however they have told me that ive a tiny uterus and its all relative and they are really happy with the triple layer so Im so excited we get to go ahead with the transfer on Wednesday.  I stop sniffing tonight and start gestone injections tomorrow night GULP!

Ive been really ill this fet, same as last time, just super sick and bad migraines the whole time.  Im lying on the couch just now with the duvet imjust feeling awful, anyone else feeling sick as a parrott on the progynova and suprecur?  Im sniffing 4 times a day and taking 4 lots of 2mg a day of progynova, could do with any advice on how to feel better !!!! Really struggling!

Lots of love xx


----------



## carrie lou

Mross, I didn't take progynova but in my fresh cycle I was on suprecur and yes I felt vile most of the time   so you have my sympathy! No advice really except to rest as much as you can, hope you feel better soon   


BabyR, welcome and good luck   I'm also having ET on Friday so we can be buddies. Baby R is what we called my bump when I was pregnant withy my son (our surname begins with R)   


Good luck to my cycle buddies having ET tomorrow, here's lots of sticky baby dust for us all


----------



## Flipper2

Thanks Carrie lou for your post which did help but more importantly good luck today really hope it all goes well for you xx


----------



## traace

Watching Breaking Bad - not sure if that was a good idea ... not helping me to stay calm and relaxed during the 2ww!!  Talk about tense ....


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hi ladies,

Hope you all having a good weekend, quick question....

I've got my scan to check my lining has thickened tomorrow morning, but was wondering what dose everyone has stayed on of oestrogen into the 2ww, I am sooooo tired on the 8mg 

X


----------



## Weatf0

Hi everyone!


I'm new to this but thought I would join as I am on day 3 of our 2ww after a FET and could do with having people to chat to who understand how hard it is!


This is our second cycle so I'm aware of how hard the 2ww is, I'll try anything to help it along..or at least helping me try to stay sane!


Sending you all lots of luck. X


----------



## CatLover

Weatf0 - DISTRACTION! The 2ww is most definitely the most difficult 2 weeks ever! Try to keep busy, easier said than done I know! Do you enjoy reading books or magazines? If you haven't already, 50 shades trilogy is a definite distraction!!! 
I bled during my 2ww which was awful, I thought it was all over but thank goodness I'm now 18 weeks pregnant! 
Good luck, wishing you the fastest 2 weeks! 

Poditivethinking - I stayed on oestrogen until I was 12 weeks pregnant, same with the cyclogest.

xxx


----------



## Weatf0

Hi CatLover,

Congrats to you, must feel amazing being 18 weeks pregnant!

I've already read the 50 shades trilogy, a good shout though as I love reading so getting into a book will be a great way of speeding the days along. I'm working from home this week now, so hope that will help it go quickly too. 

Had planned to go back into the office next week, did anyone else do that?  Last time I took the full 2 weeks off but went a bit stir crazy by the end of it.  x


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi all, 


Haven't posted on here for quite some time!


Got a BFP today on a natural FET after 5 IUI's and 5 IVF's that were all BFN. 


After 12 years of trying I never thought this day would come. 


The "symptoms" I have had have been the same as if AF was coming. Cramping, low back ache, no sore boobs. Tested today, one day before test day to get the negative and start the bleed and end the agony. To say I'm shocked is an understatement! 


Good luck to all you lovely ladies out there going through FET, hope u all get u r well deserved BFP's. 


P.S. Uterine killer cells were my problem, treated by Professor Siobhan Quenby with prednisolone and Provera.


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations Misshopeful  

mross i hope you feel better soon. 

we were at the clinic on Friday and my lining is 10.9 mm so we are good to transfer on Friday. I thought the transfer was today, clearly getting all mixed up   If all goes well with the thaw we will be having 2 embies put back on friday. I'm trying to stay grounded but its very hard. 

xxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello ladies,

Congrats misshopeful such fantastic news      

Good luck to those transferring soon xx


----------



## SarahMgoo

Miss hopeful, that is amazing news.

You must be over the moon.

Sarah


----------



## CatLover

Congratulations misshopeful, that's fantastic news! xxxxx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Congrats misshopeful     

Thanks catlover, did you stay on the same dose of oestrogen till 12 weeks or do they lower it?

X


----------



## Lentil

Hi everyone, please can I join the thread? 
I haven't read far back but enough to so sorry your tx didn't work o Louise and huge ingots on BFP to Miss Hopeful  
AFM - I am waiting for AF so I can start estrogen patches ready for DFET. 
BABYDUST all round xxxx


----------



## Lentil

That came out all a bit weird! I must be nervous! 


Ingots meaning Congrats! 
Xx


----------



## CatLover

Positivethinking - the dose stayed the same until I was 12 weeks, then they lowered the dose. It took about a week to come off. xx


----------



## CatLover

Welcome Lentil. xx


----------



## tina11

Congrats miss hopeful. Am so happy for you.     
That really does give us all hope. 
Can I ask if they sis anything different? I am thinking endo scratch or embryo glue. Would love to know f they changed anything for you? 

Good luck to those having transfer and in 2ww

Xxxx


----------



## Lentil

Thanks Catlover


----------



## Boggler

Mind if i join in ? Anybody transferring this week? I am transferring friday !Hello to all especially those on tww!!  So exhausted - must be all the drugs . Anyone feel the same? 

Boggler


----------



## Lentil

Hi Boggler! Best of luck for Friday. What do u have frozen? X


----------



## Boggler

Hiya

I have 5 blasts - not sure of the quality they are telling me they are good but they dont grade. we are transferring two. Bit worried about twins but the consultant reckons its unlikely so we want to maximise chances. 

What about urself? All the waiting around is such a pain!!

Boggler


----------



## SarahMgoo

Tina, I had embryo glue with 2 blasts and got a bfn. However, a friend I made who had her transfer on the same day used glue and got a bfp.

I think it doesn't help with me I am nearly 39.

Hope that helps.

I forgot, my clinic says the scratch is better but you have to have it done before the ivf cycle


----------



## Lentil

Hi Boggler... Wow 5 blasts... Nice one! 
We have 3 if I remember rightly (almost 4 years go so not 100%) blasts and we will have to thaw all three and have two transferred and put one back in freezer if thaw is ok. 
It's all such a game of chance   ... I wouldn't mind having twins but the worries would be huge. When I got pg on the DE ICSI it was twins until about 8 weeks and then the ones heart stopped and became a vanishing twin! 
Xxx


----------



## mross

Morning ladies, on iPod so will do personals later.  Anyone else transferring today I'm suck with worry, have a migraine and shaking waiting on the embryologist call. This is our third transfer and last chance. We have day 5 and day 6 about to thaw gulp xxx


----------



## Lentil

Mross ... I have everything crossed for u xxx


----------



## mross

Thanks Lentil.  GULP!!!!! xx


----------



## Bubles25

Finger crossed for you rmoss 

we are having 2 transferred on Friday hopefully they will defrost okay. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## mross

Thank you Bubles!!!  We just got the call....they made it   so im off now for 1215 transfer!  Will do personals once im finaly PUPO again! xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

You must be pupo by now mross, I have everything crossed for you   , my transfer is on Tuesday x


----------



## Marilu

Hi there,

I hope you don't mind me joining in.
I will start my first natural FET in 3 weeks time approximately after my failed cycle last April. Luckily we got 6 frosties from that cycle so hopefully they will thaw fine and have 2 transferred back soon.
Today I had a dummy transfer done and I have to say that it was quite a painful one  . At least that's done and my day 21 progesterone test results came ok.

Congrats to mross for being PUPO 
Misshopeful - congratulations for your BFP, excellent news for this thread also!   
Good luck to all ladies having a transfer this week!

Marilu xxx


----------



## Lentil

Hi Marilu and welcome. Do u mind me asking why they did a dummy transfer?

Mross woooooo you are PUPO ! Now to relax and chill as much as poss xxx

Hi everyone else xxxx


----------



## Marilu

Hi Lentil, 
I was not aware of any problems during my embryo transfer as part of my fresh cycle. However, at my follow-up visit I was told that the doctor had had some problems when passing the catheter through my cervix as it's apparently quite narrow (?).
So today they were taking some measurements and trying different catheter diameters in order to have a smooth procedure for my FET.


----------



## Lentil

Marilu - Ah ok that's interesting. Thanks for reply xx


----------



## mross

Hi lovelies,

Thanks for all the lovely messages yesterday ladies so appreciated!!!  Hows everyone today??  

Yesterday went really well  my last transfer was painful and horrible and horrible nurse but this transfer went so smoothly I was just so happy.  I felt really relaxed and felt the nurse was so professional and knew what she was doing, well, that was until I coughed the speculum out and it flew across the room and we were all in fits of laughter so made it easier!

I cant believe im PUPO.  It feels odd.  Im having a lot of gentle cramps and twinges which is just from yesterdays procedure, my head is banging today as well but I think its been so stressful I just need to chill out.  And its SOOOO hot here today, im in Bath and its 28 degrees so im hiding in a dark room!!  My **** is like a dart board from the gestone injections though lol!!! Anyone else on these bad boys??  Ive been emla creaming the area each night and the shot itself isn't too bad but my cheeks are killing during the day, I think we may have hit a bit of a nerve last night as well ouch!!!

Day 1 post transfer....I already want to test but wont.  Urgh. LONG LONG WAIT AHEAD!!!  Sharry can you please put me on the testers list - Im FET and OTD is 18th September ----- long way away!! xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Mross - I too am on prontogest injections, started them last night in prep for transfer next Tuesday...a little sore but it was about a week last time before it started to get uncomfortable when sleeping so still a way to go! 

X


----------



## Boggler

Mross - congrats on being pupo! The tww lasts about a year! I am so not waiting two weeks. My plan is to wait 8 days and then test! Going back to work in a week after a year long maternity leave (successful FET) so want to know before I put my foot through the door as it will make a difference to my motivation!!!  I am on the gestone as well - only due to start tonight - transfer is tomorrow. Dh swanning off for the weekend so wondering how the beep am I going to do it myself!

Welcome marilu- in my clinic they do mock transfers as a matter of course before the et - charge thru the roof of course!  Hopefully it will go smoothly the next time!

Lentil - thanks for the kind welcome - 4 blasts nice number u have as well! Ours are frozen 2,2, and 1 so if only 1 of the first straw makes it they will defrost the 1 lonesome guy. 

Bubles25 - good luck tomorrow with et . Are u nervous? I just hate the ich factor . Can't remember if its just like a scan or do you wear ur normal clothes with ur pants off!!! Hopefully ur thaw goes well!

Hi to everyone else!'

Afm - I am exhausted - don't remember that  from the last time - have already all pregnancy symptoms without even being pupo!! A bit stressed thinking about being stressed during the tww!!


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Boggler - good luck with the first jab tonight.  Im using emla cream which makes it completely pain free so would defo recommend!  My last two cycles I tested from 5dp5dt, first cycle got bfp from 7dp5dt but sadly miscarried at 12 weeks and bled heavily before otd as well, then our June cycle I got bfp at 5dp5dt then watched it go to a negative and had a chemical pregnancy so this time I just don't know what to do.  Each time ive hated myself for testing so I think this time im going to stay in PUPO bubble for as long as I can....watch this I guarantee I will be on here in 3 days saying ive POAS lol!!!!  I here you about being wrecked already before transfer, the drugs make you so tired!

Bubles - Good luck tomorrow with the transfer! Cant wait to chat whilst we are PUPO!

Postitive thinking - Ah its good to know other ladies on similar drugs!!!  My **** is looking bruised and battered already!  Its nowhere near as bad as what I thought it would be so im so glad...feeling very brave every night leading up to the jag!

Ooh - ive never had a dummy transfer with any of my cycles, they don't even use ultrasound at my clinic but they seem to know what their doing, I have every faith in them!

Anyone else got water retention?  Ive never suffered before but this time im really swollen and face is all tingly   weird!  Im sure its the drugs causing it!!!!!!

xxx
xx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hi ladies 

Please help! I'm after some advice as regards to what Vitamins I should be taking. Hopefully having my FET Oct.
I have heard pregnacare conception, selenium with Vit A, C & E. Also with Omega 3 fish oil are good? 
What is everyone else taking? Should I start these now or wait? 

I'm a little obsessive I know   trying to do everything this time. 

Xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hopeful Emma - hi I'm on pregnacare conception and l-arginine and selenium as I have read they help implantation and as that is where I failed on my fresh cycle I wanted to concentrate on that

X


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

Hopeful Emma - I would defo recommend the pregnacare ones - I spent about £80 on vitamins in the healthcare shop one cycle and then realised pregnacare were way cheaper and the best, they have 2 tablets, one has multivits and folic and the other one is the omega 3 for pregnancy.  I started taking mine 2 years ago lol!  So yes start now, the sooner they are in there the better your body will be xx

I think there are lots of transfers going on today!!!  Let us know how you get on girls.  Can wait to chat to fellow PUPO ladies!!!

I have had serious cramping through the night and today.  Im sure this is what I had before with BFP so im feeling PMA!!!  Banging headache still and quesy today but sure that's just the headache making me feel rubbish.  DH wont let me leave the couch.  So im sat here doing nothing.  Its my birthday tomorrow as well so looking forward to actually doing something tomororrw!!!!!!!!  So symptoms today are (2dp5dt) Cramping very sore, sharp pains, headache, knackered, sinusey and stuffy nose.  Could just be all the drugs though!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Marilu

Hopefulemma - I'm on Pregnacare as well, I've lost count of how many tablets I've taken.
Positivethinking - good luck with your ET. How many frosties are you having transferred back? 
Also good luck to all ladies having transfers soon!! 

M xx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Marilu - I'm having 1 transferred due to my age and that I have only had 1 failed cycle on the consultants recommendation x


----------



## Lentil

Hello ladies, loving the positive chat...wish I could keep up! I blame my age  . I am taking pregnacare too. With DEICSI which resulted in DS I also took a low dose aspirin too. Not sure if I will this time.... The clinic never said to but they were fine when I asked if I could.
Happy weekend all,

Xxx


----------



## HopefulEmma

Thank you so much ladies. 

I have started my Vitamins today, no harm I suppose. 
I have 2 frosties (not many but thankful I have some) I have only had one fresh cycle ended with BFN. Since then I have had both tubes clipped due to hydro in July. 
I would like both but back in but I think due to my age etc they will only put the 1 back. I will be asking though. 

Wishing you all the best of luck with your FET... 

X


----------



## Snowy81

Hi Ladies

Thought I would pop by and join you all.  Subject to surviving the thaw, we will be having ET this Sunday - ekkkk, can see it being a sleepless night on Saturday.

We are doing a natural cycle with no drugs at all which has been strange  !  Although as my cycle seems to have increased from 28 days to 35 days since failed IVF in May, I did manage to notch up as many scans in this natural FET cycle as I did during my fresh ICSI cycles.

Congrats to all those who are now pupo,   I get to join you in the crazy 2ww and that we see lots of BFP's.

xx


----------



## mross

Hi Snowy,

I just read your signature and we have cycled at similar times each time, we also had miscarriage after our Oct/Nov cycle, wonder if we may have spoken before.  Fingers crossed we get our BFPs and they stick around properly this time.  xx


----------



## Boggler

Welcome snowy and hopefiul emma. morning all

Have to admit I am a bit lax when it comes to diet and taking vitamins . I start off well intentioned ...  I do hate not being able to exercise during treatment though

Mross - I have water retention to the point it's waking me up at night. !

Bubles- hope ur transfer went ok. 

Afm - I am pupo. Struck by how unscientific it all seemed . Dunno like shooting peas in the amazon!! Those embryos are so tiny ! I over did it with the full bladder and we were a bit late in starting cause the nurse couldn't find a vein for the atosiban so it was torture!!  They could have been doing anything down there I was just trying not to pee on doctors head. Could u imagine! Seriously somebody must have did this!!!  Had to pee the second it was over . Hope I didn't ruin it but they swear it makes no difference . 

One of the little embroyos didn't make it - wasn't expecting that for some reason.  Off now to become a crazy symptom spotter. Still wish I had some stats . No idea what the chances even are!!

Later
Boggler


----------



## Snowy81

Thank you for the warm welcomes.

*mross*    its 3rd time lucky for both of us. I hope you had a nice birthday yesterday, did you do anything to celebrate? And how is the symptom spotting going?

*Boggler* congrats on being pupo, your shooting peas line made me chuckle esp as its so true. I was totally feeling your over full bladder pain today, I even had a sneaky tiny pee to relief some of the pressure. Quote from my doc "I hope your not gong to pee in my face", so I asked if anyone has yet and he said no, but one lady leaked on the speculum and another jumped up to run for a pee with the speculum still in...... If I didn't find having the speculum in so painful I may have done the same!  

So we are now pupo with 2 embies, the first 2 both survived the thaw. The embryologist said something about one having a 90% cell thaw and the other 50% but I was too focused on my bladder to pay attention to what she was saying.

How many days past a blastocyst transfer are you ladies testing. We are transport IVF so transfer done at a different clinic to all the scans and today the nurse just said to ask our local ACU when to test. Our paperwork says 14 days after transfer, but with previous 2 fresh cycles was told to test 14 days after EC, so 9 days after day 5 transfer....... We have done a completely natural cycle so my period would be due 8/9 days from today so I can not see myself waiting a full 2 weeks!

Right that is enough of my waffle, hope we can keep each other sane in the 2ww.

xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hello laies, I've been a bit bad about keeping up on here but have been reading. I just wanted to give you all some hope - I got a BFP this morning    at 9dp6dt. The line was faint but definitely there. I will test again in a few days to make sure it's getting darker. I know it's early days but I'm cautiously excited  


Lots of love and babydust to you all and I hope you all get your dreams


----------



## Snowy81

Congratulations Carrie Lou


----------



## mross

Hi ladies

Carrie Lou -woooohoooo!!!! That's amazing news oh how fantastic!!!!!!!!!!! Xxxx  

Congrats snowy and boggler welcome to pupo! Lolling at pea shooting and weeping on docs head!!! 

I had lovely bday and went for lunch but banging head went to migraine and I've bn throwing up since 4am till an hour ago.  I tested. Of course it was negative! I'm only 4dpt and I promised myself to wait but so Ill I thought maybe a symptom but I think it's just hormones.  Trying to take progynova 4 times in between puking has not bn highlight of my day!!! So I'm in bed playing with my new iPad mini!!! How's pupo ladies going Xxxxx


----------



## Lentil

Carrie Lou,
Huge congratulations, your world is about to transform! 
Mross, fingers crossed.

Snowy, Boggler.... Hello!

All quiet here as DH away. Still waiting to start patches as still no AF  
Best wishes
Xxx


----------



## mross

Hi lentil,
Don't worry that af is on her way!!! Are you just at end of down reg? Mine usually takes a bit longer to come, normally day 12 or so from start of down reg, I've always done long protocol though, what's your protocol Hun? Xx


----------



## Lentil

Mross - thank u for your interest. 


She is defo here and I am actually pleased. I was just waiting for AF To be able to start Patches and once I am 100% (at moment 95%) that AF is here then I will start my healthy regime and I am so excited     now patches for 30 days....then the big thaw lol xxx


----------



## Snowy81

*mross* sorry to hear you have had such a rough day. Hope your migraine and vomiting are beginning to ease off. 
 Step away from the pee sticks lady, its far too early.  
Also sorry as I did not read your sign properly earlier and noticed now you also had 2 losses before ivf 
 this is so going to be your turn for a sticky beanie.

*Lentil* wooo hoooo on AF arriving. Have you planned your healthy regime? Funny how we get so excited at AF arrival when it means the start of a cycle


----------



## mross

Morning ladies,

Lentil -   yay af is here!!!! Each milestone is so huge!! Brilliant news

Snowy - awe   thanks Hun xx

Migraine finally passed about 5am and managed to eat last night as well. Super queasy today but think that's migraine and nothing else.  Had a wee spoilt cry last night whilst poor hubby was doing poi shot in bum!!!!

Hope everyone's doing good today!! Xxxx


----------



## Bubles25

Hi Everyone

I had my transfer on Friday, 1 didnt thaw but one did so i have 1 6dt embie on board. eak. Now for the waiting game.     i can test next Sunday so not that long to wait. Haven't had an massive signs as yet. Felt a little sick on saturday morning but passed by lunch also a couple of twinges but nothing to write home about. 

We are in the middle of moving, not great timing but look forward to having out new home. 

Congrats Carriw Lou so pleased for you.  

mross glad to hear you are feeling better. 

Lentil - Gladyour AF Arrived. 

Snowy - Hi, hope your doing well 

xxx


----------



## Marilu

Hi there,
Carrie Lou - congrats, so happy for you!    
Mross - Glad to hear that you are feeling better and that the migraine is gone
Bubbles - good luck with your removal and your new place, it must be so exciting!
Lentil - good luck with your patches and your diet
Snowy - congrats on being PUPO, hopefully you'll get your BFP soon! 

AFM - nothing new to report. I had a quiet weekend as DP was away. Trying not to think much about FET as I won't get started till the end of the month. We're going on holidays on Sunday for a week so it will hopefully help with the waiting.

M xxx


----------



## Misshopeful

Hi all,

Sorry I havent replied tina11 - the only thing they did differently was that I was prescribed Provera tablets for 2 months prior to FET, then had a biopsy to see if my uterine killer cell count had decreased - it had  went from 21.4% to 13.8% (which is still high), hence I am being supported with Steroids until 12 weeks.

Good luck to all those due to transfer and all those in the horrible 2ww

xx


----------



## Weatf0

Hi everyone,
Haven't been on here for a little while, difficult to keep up! Congratulations to everyone with BFP's, it's so lovely to hear of people having success.   


I'm 9dp5dt (FET) and over the weekend the glands on the right side of my groin have become swollen and tender to touch. Doctor ran a urine test today and said there isn't an infection. 


Has anyone had, or heard, of this during the 2ww before? X


----------



## Trixy1

Hi ladies, hope you are ok.

I was hoping for a natural cycle FET this month, been having scans for past week and bloods since last Weds. Went on Sat and they said they wanted my oestrogen to go up a bit more so to come back for bloods today but when I got my results this afternoon it seems I ovulated yesterday so that puts me at Sunday for transfer but they're closed on a Sunday. So they've cancelled  I'm gutted.


----------



## Claire86

Hi Girls, just wondered if anyone had any thoughts on this; I had a SFET last Tuesday, I was just wondering when you girls thought I would actually be due on if I was to come on? After both of my failed fresh IVF's I can on 14 + 13 days after EC but obviously with a FET there was no EC! Any thoughts greatly appreciated! 
Also, can I be added to the list at the top? OTD 19th Sept xxx

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=310904.740#ixzz2eTaQdwNV


----------



## Bubles25

Hi Girls 

Trixy1 that rubbish, i real feel for you. Another months wait. Sorry Claire i'm no help on this one. 

AFM I'm on 4dp6dt, We get to get on Sunday. So not to long to wait. Having a couple of twinges still but nothing massive. 

Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing well and everyone waiting to start. xxx


----------



## Snowy81

Afternoon ladies.

*mross* I hope your migraine is now staying away and that you are still staying clear of the evil pee sticks!

*Bubble* congrats on being pupo, twinges are a good sign  Hope you are sitting back and watching the house being packed up, good luck with the move.

*Marilu* have a fab holiday, that will def make the time go a bit faster for you until you start your FET. Where are you off to?

*Weatf0* sorry to hear you are having problems, although its good news its not an infection. Hope it settles soon, when is your OTD?

*Trixy* that's rubbish, and so disappointing for you. Sending massive   your way.

Hi *Claire*, I am wondering the same myself and based on my last 2 cycles (since failed IVF) I am expecting my AF to arrive 14-15 days after my LH surge, so 9 days after my day 5/6 transfer. I am doing a completely natural cycle so as far as I can figure, no reason to think AF would be any later. Is yours a natural FET?   that no AF for 9 months.

afm, 2 days past transfer and my belly is feeling really tender (almost feels like its internally bruised), which I am finding very strange as Im not on any drugs. Otherwise am just finding myself wonder how it is possible for this cycle to work when I feel so normal  and frequently talking to my beans begging them to stick!


----------



## Claire86

Hi Snowy, thanks for the reply. Mine was a medicated cycle but I was thinking 9 dpt too. Do you count transfer day as day 1 or the next day? X


----------



## Positivethinking100

Hi ladies, just to let you know I am now pupo with 1 beautiful embie     x


----------



## Marilu

Hi all,

Positivethinking - yaaiii, congrats on being PUPO!! 
Trixy - it's a shame they are cancelling your cycle just because they do not work on Sundays. They should offer you a solution, so disappointing! I can imagine how you are feeling 
Snowy - I'll also be on a natural cycle so it's good to know what your symptoms and experience are. Replying to your question I'm off to Croatia on Sunday, hopefully the weather will be a bit better than here, I can't wait!! 
Weatf0 - I hope your glands get back to normal soon, let us know how you get on.
Bubbles - good luck with your test on Sunday, I've got everything crossed for you 

M xxx


----------



## Weatf0

Hi all!
Thanks for your nice messages. Groin glands still the swollen but not as tender, hoping that means it's on its way out. Also having a bad stomach and indigestion since the weekend. I'm getting all sorts this time!
Snowy- OTD is this Friday, but as that's Friday 13th we're going to wait until the Saturday! Superstitious I know, and means waiting one extra day, but don't want to take any risks!
Trixy- sorry to hear that, I can completely understand you feeling gutted.  Roll on next month when you can try again. 
Positivethinking- good luck with your 2ww, hope it results with a BFP!
Bubles- best of luck for Sunday. You're in the home straight now, not long to wait!!
X


----------



## Claire86

Hi girls, hope you are all well today. I am on 8dp5dFET (day 1 being the day AFTER transfer). I haven't had any symptoms really but last night I had stomach twinges on and off. Not really cramps as not strong enough but definitely felt something going on down there. I also feel like AF could appear at any minute, you know when you get a heavy feeling down below? OTD not till 19th which is 2 weeks and 2 days past transfer, not sure why I have to wait so long!! AGH!!!


----------



## Bubles25

Thanks Weatfo. I hoping the time will fly.

Positivethinking woohoo about being PUPO  

Hi Claire i'm on day 5dp6dt and i started yesterday with weird cramps like twinges on left side of stomach. Followed by being really hot in night and then really bloated and not hungary at all today. Its kind of a bull ache really, I hoping its a good sign and not bad. Trying to keep positive. 
Thats along time until your OTD isnt it. hopefully the time will fly. Are you going to test early? 

We only have to wait 10 days so it doesn't seem like to fair away now. 

xx


----------



## Claire86

Hi Bubbles, thanks for the reply. I'm not going to test early. My last 2 fresh IVF cycles I have come on 8dpt & 9dpt so I am just hoping to see the week out with no AF!! I teseted early both times last time so I think it's a bad omen!! Just another week to wait! Although will feel a bit more confident if this week passes with no AF!! I haven't had any hot flushes or anything but do have sore (.)(.)'s at the moment, could be the crinone. I do keep waking up in the night to go to the loo and check for AF!


----------



## Bubles25

I don't know if this is a really silly question but i'm on the Oestroliol tablets 3 per day plus the cyclegest pessaries and i was under the impression that my AF coundn't come whilst using pessaries? 

The more i think about the more i think it may be AF pains? :-(


----------



## carrie lou

On my failed cycle AF came while I was still on the pessaries so it can happen I'm afraid   but it depends on the individual, some people don't get AF until they stop the pessaries. Sending you lots of     and hope it's not AF


----------



## Bubles25

Thanks Carrie lou

I cant decide if im just reading to much into it and having one of those days as yesterday it felt more like cramp. I guess its not going to help getting worked up


----------



## carrie lou

Aw Bubles, it's hard isn't it   If it's any consolation, I have had lots of AF type cramps on both my positive cycles AND my negative cycle, so I'm not sure it means much really. It can be difficult to tell if AF is coming or if it's early pg symptoms, especially if you've never been pregnant before. One thing I will say though is that after getting my BFP the cramps changed in character to more of a stretching type of pain. Good luck, hang in there


----------



## Lentil

Bubbles....just a quick one as at work. Really hoping that your lack of appetite and bloating is a good sign, I had that with my BFP's more than any other symptom xxx back later to try do more posts! Xx


----------



## Bubles25

Thank you so much for your replys Carrie lou and Lentil   

Feeling more positive after ready your comments. So thank you. This journey is so hard but just to chat to people seems to make it easier. The pains has subsided more to cramp on my left side again so hopefully that's a good sign    

I think i may have been having a wobble before, I was sat at my desk at lunch completely stressing i could of cried but I've pulled myself together. I'm sure my colleague think I may be slightly crazy as they dont know we are going through IVF. xx


----------



## Boggler

Morning ladies!!

Bubles25 - on my last Fet which gave me ds I had really bad af cramps and bloating - convinced it hadn't work - even had a duvet day cried solid . I kept a diary over in the diary section which is great for me so I can reference my symptoms now against it and stop myself turning nuts!!! 

Weatfo - you must have extremely strong will power no way could I wait an extra day. I would test a day early 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!! 

Afm i have really bad heartburn it's driving me nuts!!!!cant even write long post. !! 

Best of luck to all testing or transferring soon. 

I feel very wired as well?? Anybody else?


----------



## Bubles25

Thanks everyone for your advise. 

Boggler I hope your heartburn has passed. 

I hope everyone else is doing great. 

AFM I feel much beeter today. I'm having cramping pains not like AF pains and other than that feeling much happier than yesterday. Just tried to eat a piece of home cake a colleague brought in to work but the smell made me feel sick.... everyone else through it was fine lol. xx


----------



## Snowy81

Happy friday lovely ladies.

Hope you are alll whizzing though the 2ww and pre-cycle count downs.

*mross* How has your week been, hope those nasty migraines have stayed away. When is your OTD?

*Claire* Early congratulations to you, fab news. I will keep the dancing bananas until your OTD but so pleased for you.

*Positivethinking* congrats on being pupo, wishing you a speedy 2ww. How is it going so far?

*Marilu* - Croatia is meant to be beautiful, have an amazing time.

*Weatf0* -   for you testing tomorrow.

*Bubles* I have read that a change in appetite is a good sign in the 2ww. Sorry have probably said before but when is your OTD? Sounds like you are like me with a very late testing date.   being sent your way

*Lentil & Hopeful Emma* How are you getting on with your health kicks?

*Boggler* Hope your heartburn has passed, I was suffering with it earlier this week and its horrible  How is your 2ww going?

*Carrie Lou* do you have a date for your early scan yet?

Hello and sorry to anyone I have missed.

Afm, 5dp 6dt (although not sure if saying 6dt is correct as they were late blasts so should I count as 5 dt  ) Had some spotting yesterday, and again this morning, tmi alert but its brown. Swinging from being positive and thinking possibly implantation to negative as its the same as how all my AFs arrive. ....... So yes I am rapidly going


----------



## lilacheva

hello can i please join 

i have been given my egg replacement date !!!   next fri .20th anyone else around this time ??

xxx


----------



## Bubles25

Work is out, its finally the weekend. 

Snowy81 - I hope you are feeling more positive now, Yes we are similar. We are testing on Sunday eaakkk. I'm so nervous. Hopefully your spotting is a good sign. Fingers crossed.  

These 2ww to send us all a little crazy dont they. 

Weatfo - good luck tomorrow     

Hi Lilacheva - I hope your egg replacement goes well.  

Have a great weekend ladies xx


----------



## Marilu

Snowy, Bubles, Weatf0 - good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Bubles25

Morning 

I need some advice. Yesterday was a bad day I decided I had af pains and I cried most of it after deciding that it hadn't work again but at half 3 this morning I couldn't wait any longer so did the test. I got a faint positive on a clear blue test.......
After this I clearly couldn't sleep so had a cup of tea and then at 7 did another, this time it was a cheap test and said negitive. 

Part of me is excited but the other telling me not to get to excited.


How has everyone else got on? Xxx


----------



## Luv one

Hello Bubles,

when is your otd maybe its too early to test. If you got positive on an undiluted test then hopefully that was correct. Since you had something to drink after maybe that diluted the test I think they normally want 4hrs of undiluted urine to be accurate. Try not to worry hun and test again tomorrow morning. Good luck!!!


----------



## carrie lou

Morning Bubles, how many days post transfer are you? I'm inclined to think that any line is a positive, however faint. Remember you are still quite early on and tests can vary in their sensitivity. And if your urine was more dilute the second time, there may not be enough hormone in it to show positive. I tested 9dp6dt (so the embryo was 15 days old) with a first response test using early morning urine, and the line was really faint, but definitely there. I tested again 3 days later and the line was darker, but still pretty faint. 


As difficult as it is, I think you may have to just sit tight for another day or so, test again tomorrow morning and I will keep my fingers crossed for you     The fact that you've had no bleeding and a faint positive is really, really promising. Good luck


----------



## Bubles25

Hi carrie Lou I'm 10dp6dt. Our clinic only make us wait 10 days so we can go for the blood test tomorrow. I'm still having crampy pains but going to try and keep busy. 
I'd resigned myself to the fact it wasn't goin to happen again this time but I don't thank you can have a false positive can you? 

Thanks for the reply xxx


----------



## carrie lou

False positives are very rare I think Bubles, at your stage I'd say even a faint line is a positive.   So you are having a blood test tomorrow? I will keep everything crossed for you, hopefully that will confirm it and you can start to believe it


----------



## Bubles25

Yes it's my blood test tomorrow. So hopefully it will be good news. I'm going to do a clear blue test again in the  morning before I set off. I still have a crampy stabbing pain in one side that I'm a bit worried about. Is that normal? Sorry asking lots of questions x


----------



## Lentil

Bubles...... That sounds like a      to me! I don't think there are false positives, false negatives cn happen. You need first urine of the day this early on, I bet tomorrow will show good news xxx


----------



## carrie lou

Good luck for blood test tomorrow Bubles, I'm sure it will be good news


----------



## carrie lou

Sorry, I meant to say, yes cramps and pains are normal, it's the pregnancy hormones making all your ligaments soft and stretchy.


----------



## Snowy81

Good luck for tomorrow *Bubbles* 

Sadly its over for us a week before OTD. 3 days of brown spotting turned into full AF late this morning spot on due day  Time to think where to go from here.

Best of luck to you all and sending lots of   for those tests coming up.


----------



## carrie lou

Oh Snowy, I'm so sorry lovely   Sending you big hugs


----------



## Lentil

Snowy, so sorry sweetie xxxx


----------



## Bubles25

Oh I'm so sorry snowy xxx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Snowy I'm sorry sending hugs   

Bubles good luck for tomorrow 

X


----------



## mross

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on lately I've found this 2ww tougher than I thought.    to snowy it
Ts just so cruel.

I'm 12dpt of a 5and 6 day embie and I've been bfn for a week so I'm out too.  I have to stay on the injections and oestrogen till otd Wednesday morning, but that's just with my home preg test so I know it's not going to magically turn over night.  Gutted.  They were our last snow babies.  I just want to come of these blasted drugs now but have to wait it out.  This was our last chance saloon but looks like I'm going to ask to go into another fresh cycle ASAP.  Urge. 

Good luck girls xx


----------



## Claire86

Hi Girls, just to let you know I have my first ever BFP! Good Luck everyone xxx


----------



## Bubles25

Mross - i'm so sorry to hear that.   

I did another test this morning and came back BFP..... Just waiting/hoping for the hospital to confirm it. I really cant concentrate on anything else today. 

Good luck for everyone else in the 2ww and my heart goes out to you all have got BFN. I truly is so hard. xx


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations Claire   xx


----------



## CatLover

Congratulations Claire. Great news. xx


----------



## mross

Awe congratulations bubbles and Claire xxxx fab news xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Sorry to hear this Snowy and mross  

Great news Claire  

What did people do to prepare for FET? Hopefully (unless it blooming well falls on a Sunday again) we'll be having FET next month, not quite sure if there's anything I should be doing/not doing? Clinic haven't really said anything apart from folic acid, where they were very much "no alcohol, no caffeine" before IVF.


----------



## Ellie-D

Hi all, 

Congrats to all with BFP!! And huge hugs and lots of love for anyone with BFN!! We will all get the BFP we deserve  

I had 7 of my 13 snowbabies thawed today for my second SFET. 6 of the 7 survived , so me and DH are over the moon. ET scheduled for Friday so fingers crossed my little monkeys get to that blasto stage  looking forward to my PUPO and dreded 2ww  

Hope your all doing well lots of PMA ladies x x


----------



## jollyjosie

Hello everyone
Can I join you all?
I am day 13 of my partially medicated FET, I have been taking progynova now for 13 days and had my scan today. My lining is 12mm so my consultant said I am ready to start utrogestan pressurise this evening and The thaw is scheduled for this Thursday eeeekkkk.
We have 4 day 3 embryos 1x10 cell, 2x8 cell and 1x7 cell all grade 2, our hope is to do a progressive thaw providing any survive and hopefully have 2 transferred.
Can't believe how nervous I am that my little embies may not make it.

Josie xxx


----------



## Bubles25

Hi Josie

I was so nervous my embies wouldn't thaw, we only had 2 left. 1 didnt but the other thaw and I got my BFP yesterday. I was so worried about the thaw but there is a 70 - 90% chance they thaw fine. 

Good Luck xxx


----------



## Lentil

Wooohoooooo Bubles and Claire! Massive congrats xxx


----------



## jollyjosie

Hi Bubles,

Thanks for that, that has given me some positivity. What day was your embryo frozen at or was it a blastocyst?

Congratulations on your BFP, just shows you it only takes the one  xxxx


----------



## twilight75

Ladies I've been lurking for a while but just had to share my news... I had just the one frozen embryo. I think frozen at 8 cell. It survived the thaw 12 days ago and I have has my bfp at the weekend. Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Bubles25

Hi Josie 

Myine was a day 6 embryo when it was frozen and it had reach blastocycst stage.  Yes it does take only one. My DB wasn't convinced it would ever work with just having one but it proves it does. 

Congratulations Twilight75 

xxx


----------



## Claire86

Hi Trixy, I done absolutely nothing to prepare for FET except vitabiotic supplements. I have found that keeping as normal as possible helps and don't change your life at all. I ride horses for a living and I carried on riding the whole way through and after FET until I got my BFP. Good Luck!


----------



## Lentil

Hello everybody   ... Hope we are all well. Twilight - huge congratulations hunny! 
Just a quick update, I had scan today on CD 10, my lining is 11mm already!    ET was planned, well still is, for Tuesday but DH won't be here.... So we have asked if its possible on Wednesday as long as that doesn't mess anything up. Or before he goes on Saturday.... Just waiting to hear.... Ooh I wonder if it could be Friday   .... Fingers crossed 
A generous splice of BABYDUST all round xx


----------



## mross

Hi ladies,

It's an official bfn for me this time around.  I'm ok though, just going to call the clinic and see what the next steps are.

Congrats all bfps xxx

Lentil that is an amazing lining!!!!! Well done and FC xxx


----------



## tabithatwitch

Hi all

I'm new to this thread hope you don't mind me joining.  I have a very quick question..  Yesterday I had fet and both remaining 2 survived the thaw and are now cosy inside me (hopefully)! One frostie was 9 out of 9 cells and the other 6 out of 8.

Does anyone know what this means?

Thanks

Tab


----------



## Lentil

Hi Tabithatwitch, congrats on being PUPO. I am not 100% but I think that means in the thaw the one didn't lose any cells and the other only lost 2. I am sure one of the more experienced Ladies on here will tell you for certain.
Best wishes
L
Ps - sorry everyone for being elusive, I do try and read but never seem to catch up  . 
Xxx


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks for that Claire86, I'll carry on as normal then


----------



## jollyjosie

Hi everyone
I'm also PUPO as if yesterday, out of 3 day 3 envies thawed one didn't survive :-( the 10 cell thawed 100% (yay) and my 6 cell lost 3 cells :-( so I'm PUPO with a great 10 cell and A 3 cell. Because it had list no more than 50% the embryologist said it was still viable so we didn't that out last embie that is still on ice. 
My OTD is 2nd October and so far I am very positive and quite relaxed bout the 2ww, but I'm sure that will change in a few days lol xxxxx


----------



## Emily1000000

Hi
We are in a bit of a dilemma. 1 or 2 frozen blasts. I know the success rate reduces with frozen embs so we are really unsure 1 or 2? Any advice really appreciated.


----------



## Lentil

We are going for 2. Our Dr recommends 2 as one can help other implant....but u could end up with twins!! Xx


----------



## Weatf0

Hi everyone! Haven't been on here in quite a few days and wanted to update you as we've had a BFP!!! 


BFP was on Saturday and pretty much since then I've been exhausted and started suffering from nausea a few days ago and had my first pregnancy puke today!


Had twinges and cramps pretty much every day this week at some point, some days worse than others but have been told by the clinic that is common so trying not to worry. 


Scan is booked for 10 Oct, we can't wait!! Good luck to everyone else in their 2ww. X


----------



## Snowy81

Massive congratulations to the BFP ladies, Weatf0, Claire, Bubbles & Twilight

   to mross, maybe see you on another thread soon, I am sure our time is on its way.     

  to those of you starting FET cycles and with ET this week.

xx


----------



## Boggler

Hi ladies, 

Congrats to all the bfps. Wishing you all the best in your pregnancys.  

Mross and snowy - so sorry that this wasn't your cycle - next time we will be in the good statistic bunch!

So bfn for us as well - hopefully be back here in early November  for 3rd FET . 

Lentil fingers crossed this is your time 

Good luck everyone else

Boggles


----------



## Snowy81

*Boggler* but loving your PMA, as you say next time we WILL be in the good stats.


----------



## Lentil

So sorry to snowy and boggler        Looking forward is good xxx


Huge congrats to weatfo, twilight, bubles and Claire.


Hello to all the fellow FET 'ers.


Xxx


----------



## Emily1000000

Thx Lentil. Don't you mind twins? 
Good luck to the rest of the ladies


----------



## Lentil

Hi Emily, 
Whilst we have considered the chance there could be twins we think given my history that its unlikely. My DS was a twin and we lost the other really early on.   


I know we would cope, my concern is if we did have twins what the risks health wise are for them and how complicated a twin pregnancy can be. Dr Llacer seems happy to transfer 2 to increase chances of the one sticking. So, we will go with his advice. 


I will be very happy with whatever we get, if we get a BFP.
baby dust,
Xxx


----------



## Emily1000000

Thx lentil
That's interesting.
Fingers x for you x
Think we will probably go for two


----------



## Lentil

No probs Emily, I am a great believer in trusting in the professionals and as the Spanish say 'not heating your head too much' ie don't get wound up over stuff. 
Easier said than done of course! 
Can I just ask.... This is a bit odd....  Does anyone else who hasn't yet had their FET but is on estrogen and progesterone... 'Feel' pregnant
Thanks,
L
Xxx


----------



## Loulou32

Dear Ladies,
I wonder if I can join your group?. I'm on day 10 of progynova and have got my baseline scan on Wednesday.  
Lentil - I'm only on progynova and feel that way too, I can hardly sleep at night as my boobs are so sore and swollen, and I have been feeling sick all day   So god knows what I will feel like after I start cyclogest and have had my FET  
Lou.x


----------



## Marilu

So sorry to mross, snowy and blogger     Don't give up!
Congrats to all BFPs, hopefully more of those on this thread soon!

AFM - First day in the office after a week in Croatia. I loved the country and excellent seafood!! I should be starting my cycle this week as my AF is due on Thursday/Friday. Then I will have to call my clinic to have scans booked . I can't wait!

xxx


----------



## Positivethinking100

Evening ladies!!

I'm officially pregnant!    

Xxxxx


----------



## CatLover

Welcome Loulou! 
Congratulations positivethinking! That's brilliant news! Love your profile pic!


----------



## Lentil

Positivethinking massive congrats!! Xx


----------



## Marilu

Positivethinking - huge congratulations!!


----------



## Loulou32

Postivethinking -thats great news   big congratulations  

How is everyone else today?. I went out last night to celebrate my wedding anniversary and had a cheeky glass of wine.   but found that it really didnt mix with progynova, so am feeling a bit more queasy today.  

Roll on my scan tomorrow.


----------



## Bubles25

Congratulations Postivethinking. xxx


----------



## RDB2002

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to introduce myself and join in the group.  I am about two weeks from FET at CRGH.  Is anyone else having a transfer in early October?


----------



## Loulou32

Hi RDB2002   I had my 12 day baseline scan today and my linning was only 6mm so they want me to up my progynova to 4 tablets a day   and I've got my next scan booked in for next Tuesday. If everything looks good I'll start my cyclogest and prednisolone, and I'm also having IVIG this cycle. So looks like my transfer will be around the 8th of October.


----------



## jules35

Hi ladies can I join in?...I'm really happy to be at this stage in my FET cycle. My last FET cycle was cancelled due to thin lining and my fresh cycle in March was cancelled due to OHSS. My first ICSI/PGD transfer was a year ago so very excited but trying to calm. Transfer is scheduled for Sat the 5th Oct and all our 16 embryos will be thawed on Tuesday next week. RDB2002 when is your transfer? Hi Loulou that's just a few days after me for transfer Congratulations Positivethinking100 !  Im sorry to read mross, snowy and blogger     .Hi to everyone else going through this amazing journey im sorry ive not managed to catch up.


----------



## RDB2002

Hi Loulou!  I started progynova this past Monday and have my next scan this coming Monday.  I'm only on two tabs per day because my lining was so thick during my last fresh cycle.  I'm doing steroids, clexane and intralipds this cycle plus a high dose of folic acid.  I'm hoping all these changes make a big difference to our outcome!  I don't have an exact date of transfer yet, but most likely I think it will be between 4th - 7th of October...it all really depends on my lining!

Hi Jules!  What a journey you have been on!  It is so disappointing when you get hit by unexpected surprises/problems.  I'm glad you seem to be on the road to completing a cycle!  May I ask why they are thawing ALL of your 16 embryos?  How many are they planning on putting in?  

I'm so glad there are a few of us around the same dates


----------



## Loulou32

Jules - that is an amazing amount of embryos you have on ice there, your sure to get some top grade blastocysts out of them.   

RDB2002 - Yes lets hope all these different meds make all the difference. We will ge rattling by the end of this   but if it helps to bring a positive outcome, then I am all for it.  

Lou.x


----------



## jules35

Hi RDB2002 Yep its been a patient waiting game until now the only thing I am worried about is my endometrium lining and hope it doesn't decrease in size from now until transfer   .I had am thawing all 16 embryos because I am doing PGD- pre genetic diagnosis. I dont have fertility problems however I have a genetic condition called Huntingtons disease that I do not want to pass on to my child. The condition is dominant, 50/50 chance of passing it on, so chances are half of my embryos are affected by the disease. So to increase my chances of getting a good quality, unaffected embryo I have to thaw them all. A bit of a bummer however that's the way it is. I can re freeze if I have more unaffected embryos  I would be happy with one unaffected embryo to transfer  We transferred two in my cycle last year, but that was because of poor quality. Can I ask what does the steroids and Clexane do to help?
Loulou Hey yeh good amount of embryos however I did have OHSS on that cycle and they were frozen on day 1 after EC. So I am not sure how they are going to develop. I just want one good quality, unaffected embryo. Getting a bit nervous now  Just a question what is IVIG?


----------



## RDB2002

Jules - I see now why you are thawing so many!  I had no idea they could 'refreeze' embryos, very interesting!  I hope you have plenty of good embies to choose from    Keep us posted!  

The steroids are to suppress my immune system and the clexane is a blood thinner.  I requested both steroids and clexane plus intralipids due to having three failed cycles (one bfn, one miscarriage, and one chemical pregnancy).  I haven't had a NK test done because of the cost, but I feel like my immune system is rejecting any possible healthy pregnancies and my doctor had no problem prescribing them to me.  

I think IVIG is similar to intralipids, in that it helps to reduced NK cells effectiveness, but IVIG is using actual blood/hemoglobin from donors where intralipids are a mix of soya and egg whites.  Loulou, correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Ladies, RDB2002 is right about IVIG being a blood product. I was orginally going to go for intralipids, but I had my natural killer cells tested and they didnt bring my natural killer cells down enough. I think it was about 26%. But when they tested my blood against IVIG it brought my natural killer cells down by 93%. So we are going with that.   all a bit confusing and very expensive. 
Jules - best of luck with your embroys, can totally understand you having them tested.  
Lou.x


----------



## jules35

Hey Loulou , RDB2002 I understand now Ladies not long now...


----------



## Loulou32

I Have just organised my IVIG transfer with healthcare at home. Nearly £1200 for one transfer   they asked me which product I would like, I had two to choose from   that really threw me, havent got a clue. So I just went with the cheapest. They said the same product, just different names   I hope I have made the right choice


----------



## jules35

Loulou that is expensive but it will be worth it!


----------



## RDB2002

Loulou, when is your first IVIG transfer scheduled?  That is pricey, but Jules is right, it will be worth it!


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Ladies, I hope you are all well and having good weekends?. I have got a scan on Tuesday morning and if everything looks good, then my transfer will be the next Tuesday the 8th and the IVIG on the monday the 7th. Its going to be a bit strange as I've got the nurse coming round and it takes all day   what will we talk about


----------



## Marilu

Loulou - good luck with your scan tomorrow! for the infusion I'm sure the nurse is used to long sessions of chit chat! 
Lentil - how are you coping with your 2ww? any symptoms?
RDB20012 - do you already know when your ET will be?

AFM - I'm doing a natural FET and my first scan is on Friday. According to my calculations my ET should be around the 15th, which is 5 days after my ovulation date as they will be transferring a blast. After a long 6 month wait since my BFN I'm so happy to be cycling again!

Lots of baby dust to you all!
xx


----------



## Lentil

Hi everyone, boy this is a tough journey   ... Hope everyone is getting through it ok.


Marilu...I was just saying to DH I wished I had a little window to take a peek inside and see how the embies are doing as i felt completely normal then low and behold I have felt pretty crap for the last hour!    Lol 
Xx


----------



## RDB2002

Loulou - good luck with the scan tomorrow!  I had mine today and my lining was at 9.2, so going back on Wednesday and transfer should be Monday the 7th.  As for your long IVIG session, I'm sure the nurse will bring things to keep occupied, you don't have to pay a gazillion dollars AND entertain her!  

Marilu - Good luck with your scan Friday, I hope all goes well!

AFM - There was a mix up in scheduling my intralipid infusion so I had to rush to make it to my appointment today, only to have my veins completely shut down and refuse to cooperate.  I'm headed back in tomorrow morning to try again, downing as much water as I can until then!


----------



## Loulou32

RDB2002 - exactly my thoughts hooefully for £1300 she will entertain me as well   sorry to hear your veins wouldn't cooperate   I'm exactly the same and they always struggle with blood tests, so this should be interesting next Monday.   

Lentil - Sorry to hear your where feeling rubbish earlier. I hope you are feeling better now  

Jules - I hope you are good today too?.  

Marilu - I hope your scan goes well on Friday.  

Lou.x


----------



## jules35

Loulou Hey im good.I agreed I think she should entertain you too for that money!  Great lining by the way.Started the bum bullets today. Doing the baby tunnel way  5 days and counting.....
RDB2002 good luck for tomo scan.
Marilu The 15th isn't far away. 
Lentil Keep chin up  PMA


----------



## RDB2002

Jules - keep us posted on how your embies do today!


----------



## jules35

Ok guys just phoned hospital and 12 made the thawing out of 16 embryos, not bad I think. I will phone again tomo afternoon.


----------



## Marilu

Jules - these are fantastic news!! hooray!!! it's a 75% success rate, excellent!! so when is your ET date?


----------



## jules35

Marilu ET is Sat the 5th


----------



## Loulou32

Jules - that is great news, good luck for your phone call tomorrow   

Big hello to everyone else  

RDB2002 - how did your transfusion go today?.  

Afm, So I had another scan today and my linning was 8.9, which I think is ok, as they wanted it to he over 8mm   But they made me have another blood test to check my oestrogen leves before they confirm my next step and et date. But typically they rung just as my dd's swimming lesson was starting. So havent got a clue what the levels are and will have to call them back tomorrow   

Lou.x


----------



## RDB2002

Jules - great news on your embies, fingers crossed the remaining 12 continue to do well  

Loulou - your lining number looks great!  I always get calls at the most inconvenient times...its like they have a six sense to call the moment you stop hovering over your phone to do something else!  

AFM, intralipid infusion went pretty well.  Verona was great although she still had trouble with my veins this morning.  On the second try we finally got the infusion going.  It ended up taking about 3 hours and I just read, watched TV and chatted with Verona.  Excited that things are moving along...less than a week now until transfer  

R x


----------



## Loulou32

Hiya Ladies I hope you are all well today   

RDB2002 - I'm glad that your transfusion went well in the end yesterday   did you have any side effects from it?. 

I called the clinic today and my results came back ok so I'm all booked in for my ET next Tuesday at 11.30am Yay  
So from tomorrow I start my cyclogest Pessaries, and 4 Prednisolone a day (steroids).  So have just got the IVIG transfusion
on Monday to get out of the way  

Lou.x


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hi ladies 

I hope you don't mind me joining in. 

Was hoping for a little bit of info. Had my appt today to start my FET, my Dr wants me to try a natural cycle no drugs. We have 2 frozen 5day blast in waiting. 
Is anyone else having a natural cycle? Or had? 
Finding it abit strange as I thought we may need the drugs again.. I will be expecting AF this Friday, then will be ringing it tell them it's day 1 then so on.. 

Thank you all in advance 

Emma xxx


----------



## RDB2002

Loulou - I didn't have any side effects from IL's, I was tired when I got home, but that was most likely because I had to travel an hour to get there and back so it was a long day!  Glad you got your transfer scheduled!  Mine is Tuesday as well  

Emma - I've never had a natural cycle, so no advice for you.  Did Dr. say why he wan't to try un-medicated?  At least you will save a bit of money!  

R x


----------



## Magic2013

hello everyone i am 8dp5dt of a 2 lovely fet lasts.. please tell me this is true? i dont want to believe it for some reason... am i reading this right??


----------



## Lentil

Magic.....congrats! You have your   !!!! Xxx


----------



## Marilu

Magic - huge congrats!!   

RDB2002 - I'm glad your transfusion went well, one thing less to worry about.

Loulou - good luck with your next transfusion. ET is getting closer!

HopefulEmma - I'm on day 8 of my natural cycle. I have a scan tomorrow to see how the lining is progressing and if there is a follicle growing. If everything is ok I should be having ET 5 days after my ovulation as they'll transfer 2 5day blasts. The nurse told me the only drug I'll be taking is progesterone and that's it! I find natural cycles more relaxed as you skip all the needles, drugs and also side effects!!


----------



## jules35

Yeah!!!!! congratulations magic ....started crying when read your post so happy for you!!!


----------



## jules35

RDB2002 and Loulou that's great you both have Tuesday 8th for transfer. Oh both of you must have started the bum bullets today 
Emma never been on natural cycle because i'm doing PGD. I need to do medicated because they need to control my cycle more.
My embryos will be going through PGD testing today. I'm going to phone later today to find out how many before the testing as the testing can be traumatic on the embryos and some may die. Tomorrow is the telling time...


----------



## Marilu

Jules - good luck for tomorrow, I'll keep everything crossed for you!!
Lentil - only one more sleep before your OTD! are you resisting the lure of the pee sticks? I'll    for you!


----------



## Lentil

Hey Marilu.... Thank you ...No peesticks in this house allowed! Hehe I am sooooo scared and sort of excited..... But mainly scared as I will be rocked to the core if this is a bfn. Bloods tomorrow at 9am and will get result about 1.30 ish yiikkkkkkkeeeeesssssss now I do feel sick!   
Xxxx


----------



## jules35

Lentil Awww Lentil ..Good luck for tomo


----------



## Loulou32

Magic2013 - ah thats such lovely morning news to see, big congratulations  

Marilu - Good luck with your linning scan tomorrow  

Jules -   with the pgd testing on your embryos later   yes the lovely bum bullets start tonight.  

Lentil - I have got everything crossed for your blood test tomorrow  

RDB2002 - I'm glad your transfer went ok, and good news your Transfer is booked for Tuesday as well. Transfer buddies  

Emma - welcome to this lovely group.  

Sorry to anyone I have missed.  

Lou.x


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,
I found an interesting article about FET from last year
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443862604578030600949336888.html
M xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## HopefulEmma

Hello. 

First off congrats on your BFP. 

Marilu- well AF turned up today instead, so day 1 is today. Bet you are excited, how many embies do you have? How many you putting back in? Yes I don't think I will be using any drugs as far as I know. It does seem so easy this way. My Dr. thought my body could do it by itself so time will tell. 

Em xx


----------



## jules35

Hi everyone. I'm down to 9 embryos before the PGD testing today. Got to be positive for Sat...


----------



## Ballboy

Just wanted to give you ladies some FET positivity vibes!!!! I'm 14 weeks and counting and proof it works so hang on in there!!

xx


----------



## Skys the limit

Ballboy what were your emby grades im testing tomorrow soooooo nervous! 
Congrats to u u lucky devil xx


----------



## RDB2002

Magic - congrats on your BFP!  

Marilu - How did your scan go?

Lentil - How did testing go?   for your BFP!

Emma - good luck on starting your cycle

Jules - Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and   for your embies!  

Ballboy - congrats on your BFP and hoping you continue to have a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Juju - how fun to be transfer buddies   How many are you putting in?  I'm planning on two.  

R x


----------



## jules35

Marilu last web link was very good and positive it does make you think if this cycle doesn't work to do the fresh, freeze and then go down FET route the next time.
RDB2002 thankyou getting nervous.. 
Lentil how are you?
Skys the limit good luck.
Ballboy Congratualtions, it gives us all hope


----------



## Loulou32

Hi Ladies  

Jules - I have got everything crossed for your 9 embryos  

Lentil - How are you, I hope you got a lovely bfp  

RDB2002 - We are planning on 2 as well   I have just had the delievery of my IVIG and some big scary injection as well. Didnt realise I needed that as well   

Skysthelimit - Good luck with your testing tomorrow, I have got everything crossed for you.  

Ballboy- Congratulations on your pregnancy  

Marilu - Very interesting article, gives us all hope  

Hopefulemma - I'm glad your cycle is underway  

Big   to every else.


----------



## Marilu

Ballboy - huge congrats on your pregnancy, you give us all hope!
Lentil - have you got your bloods result?   
Loulou - good luck with your IVIG on Monday, your ET is getting closer!
Jules - 9 embies sounds like a very nice figure, good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you!
RDB2002 - also for you ET is almost there!

AFM - I had my first scan this morning and the lining is still thin at 7mm but I'm only on CD9. I have one growing follicle so I need to start using ov sticks from Sunday and have another scan on Monday to check the progress.


----------



## Skys the limit

Thanks girlies i feel sick with nerves i really dont want to test i just want to live in this bubble its comforting oh god here i go again! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Marilu

Good luck Sky - I'll keep everything xed for you!


----------



## Lentil

Not happy ladies, it's positive but too low. Dr says he doesn't hold a lot of hope. It was 23 at 9dp5dt    x retest Monday. Xx


----------



## RDB2002

Keep your chin up Lentil!  It is more important that your levels double than what number they start at.  Sending up lots of     for you!


----------



## Loulou32

Lentil - wishing you the best of luck   I hope your levels continue to rise for you on Monday 

I hope everyone else is good today. I'm on 4 progynova, 4 prednisolone and 3 cyclogest a day and im feeling pretty yuck. Have got a really bad upset tummy   I might have to have an afternoon nap


----------



## jules35

Hey that's me back from the hospital. I had a SET grade BA hatching blastocyts just after 12noon today. We may have 2 morulas for the freezer but will not know until tomorrow if they develop to blastocyts. All in all we had 9 embryos of which 7 were unaffected and 2 were affected.So chill out watching TV and excited to watch xfactor later.....
Loulou try some honey in hot water or camomile tea to settle you stomach  works for me.
Lentil  keep positive.
Skys the limit how did you get on?
Marilu fab.wow your lining is going in the right direction.


----------



## Lentil

RDB how u doing?

, jules - wishing you a very happy 2ww, I know it will be tough but try and enjoy the PUPO bubble.

Loulou how's your tummy?

Marilu .. Brazil nuts, eggs milk and pineapple juice every day. My lining was v good and I did and still do these every day.

Sky's the limit..hope u r ok?

Ball boy... Keep giving us  !

thank you for your supportive words ladies, trying to be positive as I still feel so pg. I only just managed lunch as felt rotten when DH and I went out to eat. Hope this is a good sign?

I am not suggesting anyone else does this however I have self prescribed 1 x baby aspirin per day. I took it through the successful pg I had and it was the only time I got a happy outcome. Maybe coincidence....I am giving it a whirl though. I think it's probably too late anyway so no harm done except I am kicking myself for not doing it sooner. What do you guys think?

It isn't over just yet and I am completely realistic about the possible outcomes. I have read as many stories about low hcg's ending in mc as I have about them going to become beautiful bundles of joy. The 2 people that know about this tx and what's happening keep saying, well, you have DS blah blah but they don't understand how raw things are after my mc in may and the fact DH and I are back on a level playing field after a really rocky year and a half. We really wanted a sibling for DS and WE wanted a second child, most of all I needed it to get over the bad stuff that's happened.

Oops sorry, just realised how self indulgent I have just been.

Baby dust all round.
Xxx


"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## RDB2002

Loulou - I feel you with all the meds...I had a massive hot flash last night in bed.  Tummy has been mostly okay, bum is sore though from prontogest.  I start heparin tomorrow and I hear those shots are bad 

Jules - Great news!  Glad you will be able to put a few frosties back too!  When is your OTD?

Lentil - I don't see anything wrong with taking a low dose asprin.  Don't feel bad about wanting another child, just because you already have one doesn't mean you are automatically excluded from the pain of infertility.  People who have never been on this journey just don't understand.  

I'm excited for transfer on Tuesday, feeling really positive.  Has anyone made any diet changes for their cycle?  I've got endo so trying to keep inflammation down by avoiding dairy and gluten.  Plus trying to eat as much protein as possible.  I bought some 100% Beef Gelatin off Amazon and have been using it to make smoothies, yum!


----------



## jules35

Thanks guys trying to relax as much as I can but its funny you cant help feeling protective and not move that much incase it falls out or something   D day is Monday the 14th.
Lentil your fine. I love the fact we can talk and share our experience to one another, it has helped me so much. It will be a very difficult weekend but  and  and .


----------



## Lentil

Jules, I was worried mine would fall out but that's just not poss. I read someone to liken it to a grain of rice in a peanut butter sandwich    that helped me though   lol xxx


----------



## Lentil

RDB missed your post,,, thank u


----------



## Ballboy

Skys the limit said:


> Ballboy what were your emby grades im testing tomorrow soooooo nervous!
> Congrats to u u lucky devil xx


I hope your test went well. I transferred 2 5/6 day blasts. I think they were A and B grade x


----------



## jules35

Just phoned hospital and they are definitely freezing 2 today . Also cant believe it, another 2 that are growing well today but I will not know until tomorrow . So may have 4 frosties.


----------



## RDB2002

Great news Jules!


----------



## Loulou32

Jules - that is brilliant news, I hope the 2ww passes quickly for you  

RDB2002 - how are today   are you getting excited about Tuesday for your transfer    

Lentil - I'm also going to be taking low dose baby aspirin this time. My friend also took this after many miscarriages and has now got a healthy boy from her last cycle. So it's got to be worth a try  

Big   to anyone I have missed.

Afm, I've still got a bit of a funny tummy, I think its the   bullets that are causing the problem. Also really nervous about my ivig transfer tomorrow   not sure why tho  

I Hope you are all having lovely relaxing weekends


----------



## jules35

Loulou RDB2002 are you two getting excited for tomo 
Lentil good luck for testing today 
Marilu good luck for you scan today.
Ballboy when is your first scan


----------



## Marilu

Jules - congrats on being PUPO!!!
Lentil - fingers xed with your second test today.
RDB2002 and Loulou - good luck with your ET tomorrow!

AFM - I had a second scan today and the follicle is still growing so they booked me in for another scan on Wed. I hope to get my LH surge between Wed and Thur.

M xx


----------



## Lentil

Hi ladies,​​
So sorry this is a quickie, I am supposed  to be working from home!​

AFM, hope this gives hope to you, u may remember I had a BFP on Friday but a very, very low reading on the beta of 24 so as the Dr said he wanted to retest today (but it doesn't look good). I spent the whole weekend, sad, upset, desperate to get a happy outcome and prayed and googled. I asked my sister to ask a lady she knows who has distance healed me a few months go to see if she old help. And I started taking baby aspirin as per the tx pregnancy with DS......the hcg on todays test which I hoped would double..... Has tripled .​

So, repeat bloods on Monday....more reiki, more aspirin more self care.​

Baby dust​

L​
Xx​

Read more: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=312513.560#ixzz2h2pf7Eio​


----------



## Lentil

Meant to say, haven't read back yet so sorry this is all about me    xxx


----------



## Marilu

Lentil - wooowoooo!!!


----------



## RDB2002

Lentil - Brilliant news!  Congratulations  

Loulou - How did the IVIG go?  Good luck tomorrow  

I'm super excited for tomorrow and somehow completely relaxed.  Fingers and toes are crossed!


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Can I please join you. I've been reading for the last few days.

Lentil - congratulations on your figures tripling. Can I just ask, when did you start taking the asprin? I am on day 7 of burserlin injections. I started taking asprin this morning. 

RDB2002 good luck for transfer tomorrow.


----------



## Lentil

Hi mrsc78 on my pg tx that brought DS I think it was after when EC would have been (de so no EC for me). This time, I for some reason never thought to use aspirin. Then when we got the BFP with scary low hcg levels I suddenly thought about it so started taking from day after BFP. I read that most people take the aspirin from ET or day of BFP.
72 hours later the hcg tripled. Along with distance reiki and hope, something may have helped.
Love, light and hope
Xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Thanks lentil - I've emailed my clinic to see what their views are on taking it and when.  Think I may wait till ET, if we get there! As don't want it to effect anything else if I start taking it now.  I only have one in freezer, whereas previously I've always had two put back and back ups.


----------



## Lentil

My clinic bsically said I can f I want....I would be interested to know what yours says.
Cheers
L
X


----------



## Loulou32

Morning ladies, just popping on quickly to wish RDB2002 a good transfer today. IVIG went ok yesterday, it took them 3 attempts to get a vein, so a little sore.   but apart from that the tranfusion was fine. My body went freezing afterwards and I got really achey. So went for an hour nap afterwards, and feel much better today.

Will pop on after the et for more personals  

Lou.x


----------



## RDB2002

MrsC78 - Welcome!

Loulou - Glad your transfusion went okay, despite the hiccups.  I hope your transfer went well today, congrats on being PUPO!

AFM - Transfer went well for the most part.  I have two nice high quality embies on board.  Annoyed a bit by clinic since it took two hours from arrival for appointment until transfer...don't they realize that having to pee is a special kind of absolute torture!  I had to half empty my bladder twice.  Just glad that I can relax now...and pee whenever I want!

R x


----------



## Loulou32

RDB2002 - snap, we where waiting 1 and a half hours too. I half emptied my bladder twice and was busting by the time I went in   It was quite uncomfortable as well, like the catheter was poking my ovaries. Im still slightly throbbing now in my left ovary   congrats too for being PUPO  

MrsC78 - welcome along Hun, I started Baby aspirin today, so heres hoping it might make a difference.  

Lentil -  so pleased to see that your levels have trippled  

Marilu - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  

Jules - I hope you are well, how is the 2ww treating you?.  

Big   to anyone else I have missed. 

Lou.x


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies thanks for the welcomes.

Lentil - my clinic has confirmed I should take it from ET.  75mg daily, we'll give it a go.

Loulou - congratulations on being pupo, have you got to have more IVIG?

RDB2002 - glad it all went well eventually

Just been out for dinner, feel very bloated and uncomfortable, wish I could say it was the drugs but think it was the chocolate fondue!!!!


----------



## Tussock

Hiya Ladies,

Do you mind if I join you please? I'm new here and hoping to have my first FET around 23rd Oct, so quite close to you MrsC78. Our fresh transfer in June resulted in a BFN. I've started on Progynova and just twiddling my thumbs until blood test on 18th to have a better idea of timings. Bit nervous about the thaw as we only have 2 frosties and they'll only transfer one so hoping we'll have a back-up if first one doesn't work.

I was wondering about things that may help and have started acupuncture and was also considering baby aspirin so will be good to see how you all get on with that.

Congrats and good to luck to those who are PUPO; RDB2002, LouLou and Jules. Will keep my fingers crossed for you all.

Lentil, congrats on tripling your HCG levels. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Lentil

MrsC - that's good to know. I am convinced that and reiki have helped ...well can't harm!
Tussock - welcome and good luck! 
Only tips I followed were no alcohol, lots of healthy protein but keep an eye on meat intake as that can cause an acid environment and you want alkaline (lots of fruit, salad, vegetables particularly dark green, bread, sone dairy some pulses) Brazil nuts and pineapple juice to help womb lining. And a good conception vit.
L
Xxx


----------



## jules35

Lentil that is just fantastic news so happy for you! 
Loulou,RDB2002 hey guys how are you fairing so far on the 2ww.I stupidly tested on Mon and got a neg, i know far too early but just did it a whim. The problem i'm having is that I don't feel any different than I did in my last cycle. So hard to keep positive but trying my best and to keep myself occupied....
Tussock Hey only a couple of weeks to go 
Hey welcome MrsC78 
Marilu good luck for your scan.


----------



## Marilu

Loulou and RDB2002 - congratulations on being PUPO! I'm glad the transfer went smoothly despite the wait 
Joules - that was an early test!  but I perfectly understand you, we all have this urge to know and the uncertainty is sometimes unbearable . Try to keep yourself as busy as possible during these 2ww.
MrsC78 - welcome! hope the side effects of buserelin are not too bad, when are you starting stimms?
Tussock - also welcome! will you be in a medicated or natural FET? is your blood test a CD21 progesterone one?
Lentil - thank you for all the tips, I will start with the pineapple juice asap! 

AFM - I had another scan today and the lining is 8.4 mm thick so that looks good. The follicle is still growing at 15mm now, however I'm expecting to ovulate tomorrow and I don't know whether the small size of the follicle will have any impact on my cycle. I asked the nurse and she told me not to worry but the doctor's face was not very reassuring...In any case they asked me to contact them once I'll get my LH surge and they'll tell me what to do next. Also if I haven't ovulated by Friday I should call them as well. I don't know what to think, I'm scared of having this cycle cancelled after 7 months waiting Nothing I can do though, so I'm going to a concert tonight to try to take things off my mind.


----------



## Loulou32

Marilu - I hope you have a lovely time at your concert tonight, and I really hope you detect your surge so your cycle can go ahead  

Jules - Sorry to hear that you got a bfn from your test, but its far too early Hun, so I wouldnt be too worried   I hope you get your bfp when you next test. When is your test date?.  

RDB2002 - How are you doing today?. I've still got weird cramping from the transfer yesterday. Im hoping it will ease tomorrow  

Tussock - welcome along   I hope the progynova is treating you fine and roll on your blood test  

MrsC78 - I think I have to have another couple if I get a bfp, but not sure of the schedule at the moment. Your chocolate fondue sounds yummy  

I Hope everyone else is doing well today?.

Lou.x


----------



## Tussock

Thanks for the welcome, Ladies. It's exciting to be following your progress. It makes me feel a bit more positive and not like I'm the only one going through all this which is really nice.

Lentil, thanks for the tips. That's great that you feel like the Reiki helped. Like you say, it can't hurt. When I looked into acupuncture some studies showed a benefit and others showed no difference but none of them showed a negative effect so I think it's worth a go.

Marilu, I'm on a medicated cycle but without the down-regging. I just started taking oestrogen on CD1. My BT will be on CD12 or 13 to check that progesterone is low enough before starting the pessaries a few days before transfer. So, it's not too involved but there's a bit more control. I was a bit worried about doing a natural cycle in case it was cancelled due to missing the LH surge so at least this medicated one doesn't rely on that. Hopefully your ovulation will hold out for another day until that follie gets bigger. Is there a concern that if it's small it won't produce enough progesterone after ov to support your embie after transfer? Do they give you extra progesterone with a natural cycle? I'm sure everything will be fine. You just have to distract yourself for another couple of days  

Hope the rest of you aren't finding the 2ww too much of a drag and are resisting the urge to test every day (Jules  )


----------



## emmat1974

Hi everyone, hope it's ok to join you. I've read this forum quite a bit but never posted before.

Not really up to speed on where you all are in your cycles but will no doubt catch up soon!  I am doing a medicated FET using embryos from a previous successful fresh cycle in 2009.  I'm down regulating at the moment, last norethisterone tablet this evening and on the suprefact spray.  I think all going well I would be transferring around the first week in November.  

I'm pretty nervous about the outcome of this cycle but it's been good to read about others positive experiences.  Trying not to obsess, but it's hard today as am home sick from work with a tummy bug (kind gift from my son!).

Would be great to hear from those of you in similar situation and best of luck to all of you.  Having been successful before I know that it can and does work so keep the faith.

Emma x


----------



## RDB2002

Tussock - Welcome!  All the best for your upcoming cycle  

Jules - I hope you have resisted temptation again   I plan on testing early too, but probably not until 8 or 9dp5dt.  Keep positive, there are many women who never have any symptoms during 2WW

Marilu - You lining looks great.  Did you have your LH surge yet?  I hope you enjoyed your concert!

Loulou - How are you doing 2 days past transfer?  I'm feeling pretty relaxed and thankfully not obsessing over every little weird feeling, which is new for me.  Trying my best to stay off google   

Emmat - Welcome and good luck with your upcoming cycle!

AFM - Trying to stay busy this week as I took off of work.  Had a blood test appointment today and waited 50 minutes to be called back for a 2 minute appointment    Luckily I brought a book to read and then did a little retail therapy on Regent's street, I actually bought Christmas gifts!!!  

R x


----------



## vickster_77

Hey ladies, another newbie for FET here! I had my lining scan on Tues and all good to go for the thaw on Wed next week!   We have four frosties but aiming for a single blast transfer if they thaw ok. Despite ov'ing regularly, I'm having a medicated FET as I started spotting only a few days after a blast transfer on my fresh cycle, so I could have a potential progesterone issue, but we'll just have to wait and see if increasing my cyclogest pessaries to x3 a day help this time round, as they weren't keen on me having the gestone injections unecessarily!

Very best of luck to those of you in the 2ww


----------



## Loulou32

Welcome Emmat1974 and Vickster_77    with your cycles ladies 

RDB2002 - What a pain having to wait around for a blood test today   but great that you managed to get some christmas shopping done  
I'm trying not to worry, but im ashamed to admit that I have been on the old goggle   as still got weird cramping pains. Must stop obssessing tho  

I Hope everyone else is doing ok today.  

Lou.x


----------



## Marilu

Emmat - welcome to the thread!
Vickster - also welcome, it seems we will have ET around the same date.
Loulou - how are you? how are you coping with the 2ww? any symptoms?
Joules - are you staying away from the pee sticks?   lol
RDB2002 - it seems you are doing well with your Christmas shopping  how are you coping with the 2ww so far? what was your bloods for?
Tussock - thank you. I got a bit paranoid about not ovulating and the size of my follies! when do you expect to have your ET?

AFM - I finally got my LH surge this morning so I contacted my clinic and they booked me in for ET on the 17th, yay! The embryologist will call me later on today to discuss the thawing of my frosties. We have a total of 6 and I'll have 2 transferred back, not sure about how many to thaw in one go , 2? 3? any ideas? They also told me to start with Crinone from tomorrow, 1/day. That is the same I had in my previous cycle which ended up in a bled before OTD...so I wonder if I should have more Crinone. Vickster, has your Dr recommended you 3/day or somebody else? I have some spare Crinone at home which I could use.


----------



## vickster_77

Hey marilu, yay for your surge, looks like we'll be very close cycle buddies! Yes my consultant prescribed the extra suppository a day, but I also have a short luteal phase in my natural cycles, so that combined with my early bleeding after my fresh transfer could suggest a progesterone issue, but could also be coincidental! He said an embryo trying to implant and  then failing could have caused the bleeding, they just don't know! But will give anything a try!!! 

Loulou, it would be nigh on impossible not to consult Dr Google at some point in your 2ww! Cramps are red a good sign thou xxx


----------



## Marilu

Good morning ladies, happy Monday xx

How is everyone?
I've been only 3 days on the progesterone pessaries and already completely bloated  I think it didn't helped the massive steak I had yesterday at an Argentinian restaurant, mhhhh but the weather was so miserable that I needed something to cheer me up!  
In the end I decided to go for 1 Crinone/day and on Thursday I'll ask the doctor to see what he thinks.

Anyone with OTDs this week? Loulou, RDB2002, Jules? we need some good news!
Vickster - only 2 days for your ET, good luck!

xx


----------



## Loulou32

Afternoon ladies,
Sorry I havent been on over the weekend. Have been feeling really weird and emotional   I've convinced myself its not working. Ive still got lots of cramping and then yesterday my boobs didnt feel sore anymore   I'm sure the wicked   is going to turn up soon.  

Marilu - How are you, good for you having a yummy steak   I've still got the bloating like you, but they have got me on 3 cyclogest a day this time. Is your transfer date Thursday?   

Jules - How's it going?. When do you test hun?.   

RDB2002 - How are you finding the 2ww?. Im really struggling with all these weird pains. In one way I want this next week to zoom by, and  another I dont as im petrified of the outcome   do you test on Sunday too?. 

Vickster_77 - I hope you are well. Good luck for your transfer on Wednesday  

Hello to anyone I have missed


----------



## Lentil

Apologies for me post, too happy and excited for words .... Finally got the call. So to recap on 4th I got a positive blood test but very low hcg at 24 at 9dp5dt and after a torturous weekend repeat bloods at 12dp5dt a beta that tripled to 70 ish. Today at 19dp5dt the call came from the clinic and the first thing the dr said was congratulations your beta is back, it has risen significantly and is over 800    yipppeeeeeeee! 1st scan is 21st October. I know it's early days, but for now I am so relieved.
Love to all
L
Xxx


----------



## Tussock

Lentil - That is FANTASTIC news   Soooo exciting! Only a week until your first scan. Hope it all goes well.

LouLou - Hope you're ok. Try to keep yourself distracted until Sunday (much easier said than done). I'm a shocker for obsessing about sore boobs in the 2ww. Signs and symptoms can change all the time though so please don't think it's over. Big  

Marilu and Vickster - Not long until transfer now. Good luck

Emmat - Welcome and good luck. I'm having a medicated FET too but didn't down-reg, just straight on progynova on CD1

RDB2002 and Jules - Hope you're both surviving the 2ww ok (and good work with the Christmas shopping RDB).

AFM nothing to report at all. Just wishing away the next week until transfer. I have acupuncture tomorrow so looking forward to that.


----------



## jules35

hi guys just to say I got my positive yesterday  hcg 185 and scan 4th Nov.


----------



## Lentil

Yay Jules xxx


----------



## vickster_77

Wow some great news on here today, congratulations to you both Lentil & Jules     

Tussock, hope you enjoy your accupuncture, today I'm booked in for my next session in the morning pre-transfer!

Marilu, sounds like a good plan on the crinone, won't be long until thurs now!

Loulou & RDB2002, hope you're both doing ok and not goiing too potty!

Starting to get nervous about tomorrow now, hadn't really thought about the thaw until yesterday, thinkI was just being complacent that with 4 we'll be ok, so here's hoping still!


----------



## Loulou32

Jules and Lentil - great news on your bfp's, and both your hcg levels being good.    

Vickster_77 -   with your transfer tomorrow. Im sure they will thaw fine. I Had 4 on ice, and they had to thaw 3 on the day, to have 2 put back. Have got one 6 day still frozen.  

Tussock - I hope your accupuncture goes well today, and this week passes quickly for your transfer  

I Hope everyone else is well today  

Afm, I've still got cramping pains, but no   yet. Cant believe I've still got until Sunday until I find out  

Lou.x


----------



## RDB2002

Hi Vickster!  Welcome, good luck on your upcoming cycle 

Marilu - my bloods was for progesterone levels and full blood count, all normal.  Good luck with your upcoming transfer!

Loulou - I'm sorry that you are stressing   My mind goes off at times too, but trying to keep positive.  My OTD isn't until the 22nd, but I'm sure I will be testing before that.  In fact, just went and bought a bunch of HPT's...

Lentil - fantastic news!  

Jules - I'm so excited for you!  Congrats!

AFM, trying to stay off google, keep positive and relax.  Spent the weekend with my SIL, which was a great way to keep my mind off of things!  I've had all sorts of weird feelings, but who knows if it means anything or if it is all the drugs pumping through me!  Here's hoping the rest of the week passes quickly


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Hi Ladies
Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join your post ? please ?!
I am a returning member and officially on the "dreaded" 2ww, 4th time !!! And I have to say it doesn't get any easier, in fact im prob feeling more nervous, anxious, exciting (anything and everything !!!)   
I had 2 x precious little   's transferred yesterday and OTD is 28.10 .
Sending all you brave and lovely ladies lots of     
Mrs D x


----------



## Marilu

Mrs Doubtfire - welcome and chat along with us!
Jules - Wooo hoooo!! congratulations!!       
Vickster - good luck with the thaw and your ET tomorrow.   for you!

I hope everybody else is fine today x


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Welcome to all the new ladies.

Jules congratulations  

Tussock I'm hoping to have transfer the 22nd October, only have one in freezer so hope the thaw goes ok.

Afm I'm wanting this week to go very quick as I finish work on Friday to come to the UK till Wednesday.


----------



## emmat1974

Hi ladies,

Julie's, lentil - congratulations! That's fantastic news for you both! 

Good luck to those in the 2WW, try not to go crazy in the next couple of weeks. 

For those who are soon to transfer I hope it goes well.  

I'm sorry, I'm finding it hard to keep up with all
the messages and names so this is not very personalised.  

I have baseline scan tomorrow (day 3 of cycle) after a couple of weeks of down regulating so hopefully that will show that i can proceed with preparing for transfer in 2-3 weeks.  Have had nasty headaches the last couple of days which I'm putting down to the buserelin spray so am looking forward to finishing it!  Had an accupuncture session this morning, which to be honest I don't enjoy.  But I did it during the last successful cycle so feel I have to do it again.  I was honest with the practitioner about my scepticism and so at least didn't get the hard sell - he just stuck the needles in and then left me to nap under a warm lamp, so a good result really! 

Best wishes to everyone and hope to hear lots more good news in the next few weeks.

Emma


----------



## Trixy1

Hi everyone, firstly apologies for the lack of personals, I'm on my phone and it's all a bit small to catch up on what everyone up to just at the minute. 

I'm on an unmedicated FET, had transfer today with a blastocyst and I test next Thursday so my 2ww is a pleasantly short 9 days 

Hope everyone's ok and getting on well with their FET cycles xx


----------



## Tussock

Jules - AWESOME! So happy for you. Keep us updated with everything

Mrs Doubtfire and Trixy - Welcome. Hope your 2ww (or 9 day wait in your case, Trixy!) goes quickly and has a positive outcome

Vickster - Good luck with thaw and transfer today. Enjoy your pre-transfer acupuncture.

LouLou - Hope the witch stays away. Hang in there  

MrsC - You're just the day before me for transfer (although with me being in New Zealand and 12hrs ahead it won't really even be that much before me) We only have two  s in the freezer. They'll thaw one and see how it goes and depending on that they may thaw the other. They'll only transfer one though.

Hi to everyone else I've missed.

I had a lovely acupuncture session today. I managed to fall asleep for the first time there and woke myself up with a little snore, hee hee


----------



## vickster_77

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies, well the first blast out of the freezer survived the thaw, so transfer booked in for 16:00   feeling very relieved right now!!

Trix & MrsD welcome and very best of luck to you both!!


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire

Afternoon ladies, still trying to relax but slowly going insane   , not good news from our 2 other frosties the hosp were hoping to take to blasts, sadly they didn't make it    so fingers crossed for the 2 fighters I have on board   .


Trixy - sending u lots of luck and only 9 days in insanity sounds like a good call ! Lol x - don't think I'll last the full 2ww of not testing although I will try my hardest ,   


Vickster77 - thinking of u and hoping all went well xx


Hi tussock, Emma, mrsc78, marilu, loulou, & lentil and anyone I missed ! 


Mrs d x


----------



## vickster_77

Well i'm officially PUPO with a great looking blast that had advanced since thawing, but i didn't ask the grade. Think i'm trying to protect myself from getting too attached to this little one just yet as it made the BFN harder to accept last time! But hey let the 2ww madness begin!!!

MrsD, thats rubbish news about your potential frosties, but fingers crossed with your two on board that you don't need them xxx


----------



## bec174

Hi everyone, 

I've been reading along with your stories, and thought it was probably about time I joined in! We had a FET 6 day blastocyst transferred on Monday, and are now in the middle of our 2ww. 

I wanted to ask if anyone else was feeling really nauseous with the drugs? I'm on 3 progynova tablets and 2 progesterone pessaries and for the last 3 days I have felt really nauseous, and have had the odd hot flush or two as well! It feels like the morning sickness I had with my first pregnancy, except I didn't get that until after my test date. Surely it's too early to be morning sickness, 4dp6dt?!

Wishing you all the best for your treatment cycles.

Xxx


----------



## tatty84

Bec174- I haven't had my FET yet but am on 4 progynova tablets a day and have a wave of nausea within an hour of taking them.

I have never had a FET before and wondering what thinness your lining needs to be before transfer goes ahead? The nurse said ladies generally take progynova for 10 days before transfer. I have a scan tomorrow after a week on them and just want to be prepared and understand when they tell me the measurements.

Thanks

Xx


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

Trixy, Vickster and Bec174 - congrats for being PUPO!!    
Emmat - how was your baseline scan? have you started stimms?
Tussock - I'm glad you could really relax and even have a nap during your acupuncture session 
Tatty - I'm on natural cycle so I can't really say what the minimum thickness required for medicated cycles is but for unmedicated is usually >8mm.

AFM - I had my ET this morning and went well. I was more nervous than the previous time but it in the end was ok. They transferred 2 x 6 day blasts . The first 2 embies out of the freezer survived the thaw which means that we still have 4 more in storage for peace of mind. I can avoid thinking that we'll probably need them as the percentage of success for natural FET is quite low  Anyway, we'll try to stay positive and endure the 2ww till OTD on the 29th although my AF is due on the 24th.

Lots of baby dust for everyone! 
M xx


----------



## Loulou32

Hello ladies, I hope you are all well. Unfortunately its a   for me  
Best of luck to all you other lovely ladies.
Lou.x


----------



## Marilu

Loulou, I'm truly sorry, this journey is so tough! Take good care of yourself. Time is a good healer


----------



## Tussock

Loulou, I'm so sorry   Hope you and DH are doing ok. Take care.   xx


----------



## tatty84

Loulou sorry to hear of your bfn. Look after yourself.

I just have a quick question- if you are unwell do they put transfer off? I have a cold and going for a scan tomorrow to see if we are set to have our Popsicles thawed and put back

Any advice would be helpful. Good luck to everyone of us

Xx


----------



## RDB2002

BFN for me as well   Not really sure what to do next...I thought we had covered all of our bases this last go.  Looks like I'll be doing some research this week.  Thankfully leaving for the States on Friday for a nice long visit with family, it should be a nice break and distraction from another failure.  I hope we get some better news on here soon!  Take care everyone.

R x


----------



## Lentil

Loulou and RDB     


sorry for me post and too as a downer post on way, feel free to read and run. I just got back from scan at 6w3d and there was a 10mm sac but nothing else. I don't know, after the bad then good news with the betas if I can cope with another wait, but rescan is 1 week today. Any positive stories please get in touch, losing hope fast (this is our final tx). 
L
Xx


----------



## jules35

RDB2002 and Loulou I'm so sorry


----------



## jules35

Lentil take it easy. Wait until next week to confirm


----------



## Marilu

RDB2002 - I'm really sorry  I hope your travel will help you to keep your mind off things.
Lentil - stay strong and wait till next week to see what happens


----------



## emmat1974

Hi all,

Lentil, the clinic must think its worth re scanning so don't lose hope.

RDB, Lou Lou, don't give up hope and take some time to look after yourselves.  This process takes it out of you emotionally and physically.  

Bec and marilu, hope the wait is not driving you mad!  Or too mad, I don't think it's possible to stay completely sane. 

Tatty84, sounds like we are at a similar stage. I had baseline scan last wednesday which was fine and have been on 3 progynova a day since then and still the yucky nasal spray.  Next scan tomorrow.  Not sure when transfer will be but guessing about 10 days from now, ish. I'm most nervous that the thaw won't go well.  But other than that feeling ok at the moment but impatient.  

Sorry for missing out other personal messages.  Difficult to keep up with everyone and I can't post at work.

Good luck to all,

Emma x


----------



## Tussock

RDB2002 - Sorry about your BFN   Hope you have a lovely trip to the States and manage to relax

Lentil - I really hope everything will be ok when they rescan and that you've managed to find some stories of hope on this site to help you get through the next week.

How are the rest of you ladies getting on the 2ww (Vickster, Marilu, Mrs D, Trixy, Bec)?

MrsC78 - Are you having your transfer today? Hope it all goes well.

Emma - I know what you mean about the thaw. It's the next obstacle to get over. I'm nervous about it too.

My transfer is planned for Thursday so only a couple of days away now (the time goes quicker than you expect, Emma. I was impatient too but can't believe it's almost here).

I'm planning to stay pretty active afterwards this time, unlike the fresh transfer where I lay around for days! Nothing strenuous though. I've read a couple of published studies saying that getting up straight after the transfer has a better outcome than lying down for 20mins or so. Did any of you ladies in the 2ww do this?


----------



## emmat1974

Tussock,

I find it hard to believe that a study could establish whether lying down for a while or getting up straight away could have a direct impact on result.  There are so many other factors at play.  In my successful cycle they were running late so I was absolutely bursting for the loo by the time they did it meaning that it was really uncomfortable and stressful and I had to wee halfway through the 20 min lie down! So really stressful unpleasant transfer but didn't stop it from working.  Will not be drinking quite so much this time!

My clinic told me that the fail rate on thawing was about 5-10% so not too bad but still I'm worried about it.  

Emma


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies

Loulou and Rdb2002 - sorry to hear your news 

Lentil - hope its good news at your next scan, when is it?  

Tussock - yes I had transfer today. Are you having one or two put back? My DH did a little shopping, after ET, I waited in the car, we are now out for lunch.

Emmat - last cycle I had two defrost, one failed so they defrosted one more so I had two put back. I was really worried about the thaw as only one in the freezer, was a real worry that I could have possible done all this for nothing but luckily all worked out fine so far!

Afm - what an eventfully few days, we came to UK on Friday, I booked Evita on Saturday night but dh and I did not enjoy it so left at interval. Sunday booked us for rassual mud treatment and massage which was very nice and relaxing. Monday went to have blood test and in the morning thought I was getting a slight water infection, they completed a urine test which showed I have blood and protein in my urine (sorry for tmi). They gave me some tablets to take, 4 a day for the next 3 days. Those together with my 8 zita west tablets, 1 asprin and 6 progynova a day, i am rattling! Feeling a lot better now but was very uncomfortable Monday afternoon, don't think I've ever had such a bad water injection, typical it's the day before transfer.  The clinic phoned this morning at about 930 to say the thaw was successful 100%, I now have an 8 cell, 3 day embryo on board. My test date is 5 November, but will probably test the Sunday before.


----------



## HopefulEmma

Good evening ladies, 

I need advice/info...

I have thrush & my little embryo is due to be thawed out tomorrow in hope to have ET tomorrow afternoon, will this affect anything? I have spoken to the hospital they seem worried and want me to give them an update on how my thrush is tomorrow morning(before they thaw the embryo out).. Should I wait for another month just so I am 100% better or can everything still go to a pregnancy with a slight case of thrush.


----------



## rosex86

Hi ladies,

I don't know if you can advise but i started buserelin on day 21 of cycle (Oct 6th) and i still haven't had AF. I have irregular cycles and I kept asking the clinic if I should be on the pill on the cycle that I started injecting and they just said no.

My baseline scan is on Thursday and I don't know what will happen if I haven't bled, do you think they will cancel it or keep me on the buserelin for longer? xxx


----------



## Lentil

MrsC    u are PUPO!!!   


Hipefullemma and rose... I am so sorry I have no idea. Hope that u get answers soon.


Tussock 2 more sleeps.      



Thanks for asking after me ladies, DH isn't very good at this waiting and uncertainty so lots of tensions. My re scan is supposed to be Monday but I pressured to have it Friday to make sure is still moving in the right direction and if not I have the weekend to start to one to terms with the end of our very bumpy journey.
L
Xx


----------



## MrsC78

Hopefullyemma - I don't know but I'm sure women have thrush in pregnancy so you would think they could give you something. But not sure with transfer, drink loads of cranberry juice!

Rosex - sorry I start burserlin on day 2 of my cycle so do not know.

Lentil - i would have push for Friday too, it's the waiting that is torture. On my 2nd cycle I had a lot of waiting and just wanted to know one way or the other.


----------



## Lentil

Thanks Mrsc  I am very aware we risk seeing nothing still... Hoping we will see a little improvement ...well or a lot! Xx


----------



## Tussock

Emmat - You're right, there are so many factors at play so it's difficult to determine what causes a successful outcome. I'm sure it's not just one individual thing but it's interesting to see what research is being done in this area and what they've concluded from this. The researchers haven't necessarily conclusively established that getting straight up immediately after transfer makes a positive difference, they're just suggesting it based on the results found in their study by comparing the two groups, that are as closely matched as possible in other areas (although I'm sure they couldn't control what the patients did in the run up to transfer or during the 2ww and beyond, which no doubt affected things). I just wondered what others here had done after transfer. After my fresh one I lay around and did as little as possible for days and it didn't work so I thought I'd try a different approach  

5-10% fail rate for thawing is pretty good. My clinic said 30-35% chance of fail which is why I'm so nervous about it. I wonder what they're doing differently that it's so rubbish compared to others!

MrsC78 - Congrats on being PUPO  . Sounds like you had a very eventful time. UTIs are awful. I'm glad it didn't affect things too much (other than add to your pill collection!) Hope you had a lovely lunch afterwards. I'm only having one embryo put back as my clinic only do SET. I have 2 frosties so hoping that the first one they choose will thaw ok so that we have a back-up for a later date if needed.

HopefulEmma - Hope the hospital are able to advise. I'm sure they won't go ahead with the transfer if they thought that the thrush would affect things. Like MrsC said it is common in pregnancy so they'll hopefully be able to give you something to treat it anyway.

Rosex86 - Sorry, I can't help with your question either as I didn't down-reg for my FET. The clinic will likely have seen situations like this before so they'll be able to advise. If they do end up cancelling it then I'm sure they'll come up with a different protocol for you to try next time and you won't have to wait long.

Lentil - Just wanted to send you big hugs   I hope you have your scan on Friday so that you don't have to wait all weekend and that you see an improvement


----------



## tatty84

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick question. In the lead up to ET does the cyclogest go in the front or back?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## lisasimon1

tatty on the day of transfer you put it in the back. and you can do it either way after as told by my clinic I dont know if it differs from clinic to clinic. 

wish you luck with your transfer and 2ww xx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi tatty, I think each clinic is different. Mine clinic say the front.


----------



## vickster_77

My clinic say back way before ET and either after transfer x


----------



## emmat1974

Good luck with the transfer tomorrow Tussock. Hope they don't keep you waiting.

Emma x


----------



## Trixy1

Getting a headache from peering at tiny letter on phone so sorry for lack of personals just wanted to drop in and say I got a BFP today!!!! I'm over the moon!!!!! Hope everyone's ok. Will check in properly later x


----------



## Marilu

Trixy       - wooo hooo! I'm so happy for you! You were on a non medicated FET like me, weren't you? So this gives me hope! I've had lots of cramps and back ache since I started the progesterone pessaries so I feel like AF is going to show up any minute 

Tussock - how did your ET go? You must be PUPO by now! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Trixy1

Thanks Marilu, yup I'm on non medicated, not even on progesterone. I've been crampy, not contraction type AF pains but just a niggly sorry of feeling, this must be a good sign. Not long till you test, your clinic has a longer wait by the looks of it x


----------



## Tussock

Trixy - Yay!!!!  Awesome news! Keep us updated with things

I had my transfer yesterday (which was Thursday here). I had one 5day embie put back. I didn't have to decide whether to lie down for a while afterwards though as they were running late and I had to get to my acupuncture appointment. So, I lay there for 5mins max, went to the loo and then DH drove me to my appointment. It was lovely and sunny here so we then went down to the ocean-front with the dog and chilled out there. I'm off work today so just taking it easy.

So, now I'm in the 2ww. Well 8 day wait! My OTD should be next Sat but my doc says they'll test on Fri instead!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## MrsC78

Trixy - congratulations  

Tussock - congratulations on being pupo, another hurdle over!!! One ends and another one begins!!!  I'm going to test next Sunday so will be day after you. My OTD is a week Tuesday but don't want to do it when I have to go to work.


----------



## emmat1974

Congratulations Trixy! Brilliant news. When do they scan? 

Tussock, glad it went well and hope the wait is ok.  On my successful cycle I had absolutely no symptoms between transfer and testing and everyone is different so don't drive yourself mad with symptom watching.

I had scan on wednesday and lining was nicely developed so they said scan again on Monday and then transfer either Friday next week or the following Monday.  Am hoping it will be Friday so I don't need to take more than a day off work as nobody knows what I'm up to!  More acupuncture yesterday, still not convinced by it but I'm going to do a session before and after the transfer like I did last time.

Best wishes to everyone wherever you are in the process.  

Emma


----------



## Lentil

MMC diagnosed. Sac only grown from 10mm to 12.5 so it's 100%. Off to hospital Monday for ERPC and facing the end of the road tx wise. Good luck to you all, I hope you don't have quite the journey we have. We do have out beautiful, miracle DS which we are even more grateful for than ever. 
L
Xxx


----------



## Marilu

Lentil - I'm so sorry       I hope you will be able to recover soon. Time is a good healer. Take care


----------



## emmat1974

So sorry Lentil.  Take care of yourself x


----------



## Loulou32

Just popping on quickly to say I am so so sorry Lentil to hear your news. Totally heartbreaking   
It's the end of tx for us as well, and we are now thinking of adopting to complete our family  

Also I wanted to wish the rest of you lovely ladies lots of luck   and  

Lou.x


----------



## Tussock

Lentil - I am so sorry that you're having to go through this. There's really nothing I can say at all that will make it better. Just want to send you big hugs  .

Loulou - Sorry that you've come to the end of tx too. Your plan to adopt sounds great. I hope that you're able to add to your family that way and that your DD can have a much wanted sibling  

Both of you, take care, and spoil those little ones that you do have, lots   xx


----------



## Emily1000000

Morning ladies

All seems v busy on this forum at the moment. I had my two blasts transferred this week after I mc with my fresh cycle a few months ago. I was just wondering if anyone had experience of transferring two blasts and the outcome? Thanks

Sending out lots of positive vibes to everyone    
Em


----------



## HannahBox

Hello, was wondering if I could join your thread? I had a nightmare fresh cycle in April and I'm having a natural cycle with a FET in November... Just waiting for AF to make an appearance, and then I'm having some kind of water flush for the uterus. ET to be 5 or so days after natural ovulation...

Anyone else starting this in November?

I wanted to say how sorry I am *Lentil*, I can see you previously had a late miscarriage and you have just had another one. I miscarried triplets 3 months ago and there are no words to cover how you are feeling. Stay strong, take one day at a time and lean on family and friends. Take care hun x

[bEmily][/b] - I had two 3 day embryos transferred as a fresh cycle... Both implanted and I actually felt them 'digging' in... It was like a light scratching feeling. Good luck hunny, I hope they both take x x x


----------



## Marilu

Loulou - I'm very sorry that you didn't get your BFP but I believe adoption is a wonderful option which I'll probably consider myself soon.
Hannah - good luck with your forecoming treatment. What is this water flush you're having for? 
Emily - congrats on being PUPO and good luck onthe dreaded 2WW!  
Emmat - I hope your scan went well and that your ET is booked for Friday, yay, almost there!

AFM, I tested yesterday and got a BFN  Today I went to Boots to buy a HPT for my OTD tomorrow morning. I've more or less accepted the idea of a BFN and actually it will be a relief to come off Crinone as I'm having all sorts of side effects, light headedness, drowsyness, cramps, horrible lower back ache, fatigue, you name it!  Still no signs of AF (CD34 of my natural cycle!) while on my previous cycle I bled several days before OTD, so confusing!  

I hope everybody is doing well. 
Mxx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join your post

We have just started embarking on our final attempt to have a sibling for our DD.  As you can see from my signature we have had a bit of a rough ride, but thank god for our Daughter.  We are cycling at Lister.

I started Down Regging on 25th October and am now awaiting the lovely AF so that I can get onto the next step.

I don't think I have ever prayed so hard in my life for this to work!!!

I know that I say this is the last one, but stupidly I am kinda addicted to the fact that I want another baby so much so am hoping that everything will work now I have had this dreaded fallopian tube removed, which was causing so many problems..

Sending lots of love and baby dust.

Nicky


----------



## MrsC78

Hi Nicky - welcome. I'm currently 7dp3dt and the waiting is driving me mad. My dh and I are thinking of changing clinics if this cycle does not work, we are looking at lister. Do you find they did a lot more than Bourne? Do they do bloods every day and monitor you. Sorry for all the questions!!!


----------



## abike78

MrsC78:  I can't rate Lister highly enough.  I really feel that they are the reason why we got our DD...  I can not recommend Jaya highly enough.  You really should have a consultation with them.  It was between ARGC and Lister and we choose Lister.  SImply because of the look of the place.  when we went to ARGC, it seemed very aged! However, they are supposed to be one of the best so look is nothing to go on. 

I just felt more comfortable with Lister.  I knew from the ofset that Jaya would help us and she did!

The only reason my last ones have failed is due to this horrid Hydroslandix causing fluid to leak into my uterus.  Now that this has been removed and I am sincerely hoping that it works for us this time.

xxx


----------



## SarahMgoo

Hi ladies,

I am trying to decide what clinic to go with.

We had first time success for our daughter at oxford when I was 35.

We borrowed the money to go back in April this year and had a failed cycle.

I would like argc but can't afford the cycle there. Thinking of the lister or serum.

Think it will be the lister. I don't know who to book our consultation with though. Is anyone going to the fertility show on Saturday?

Sarah


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

after my failed FET treatment I'm also looking for a new clinic to start a fresh cycle and I was considering ARGC, Lister and also CRGH. This last one is within the University College Hospital which I think it's an asset as they are up to date on the latest developments on IVF.
Actually they have an info session next Wed if anyone is interested.
I've also heard good things about ARGC and Lister but I don't know how they compare in terms of prices, does anybody know how much a fresh cycle could cost with any of them, just to have an idea?


----------



## emmat1974

I'm with CRGH and they are not cheap but have excellent results (some of the best in the country).  We were successful on our first fresh cycle there 4 years ago and the result is planning his 4th birthday party at the moment!  We are back for a frozen cycle now with embryos left from the first cycle.  Everyone is different in terms of what you need and so costs can probably vary but our cycle cost £10,000!  This involved just about every different test and procedure they offer though including ICSI, retrieving sperm from testes (ouch!) the highest level of stimulating drugs (because I was a poor responder), scratch, assisted hatching, clexane etc etc. 

You could go for the info session and a consultation with them and perhaps others and see how you feel after that maybe?  

Hope this helps.


----------



## rocky1

Hi ladies can i join you? This my 1st FET, but have had 3 previous ICSI cycles, im doing a natural FET (but with gestone which is a 1st for me) using my only 2 frosties, ET is tuesday 5th Nov all being well with defrosting

Best of luck to everyone xxx


----------



## MrsC78

Hi Nicky - thanks for the message. I think I will definitely see them next time.  Hopefully next time will be quite a while away!!! 

Marilu - please let me know if you find anything out in comparison to lister and argh regarding price.

Emmat - good luck with you next cycle.

Rocky - welcome and good luck.

Afm - not to much to report, I really want to know but not feeling too positive the last few days. My dh has been away all week and doesn't get back till Saturday, definitely testing on Sunday morning so if it's bad news I have not got to see anyone till Monday morning!!!!


----------



## SarahMgoo

We were going to to go to argc last cycle but found out from fertile friends people it is about 15k to get pregnant and then they carry on monitoring you into the pregnancy. There is a diary on here of someone like that and they spent 30k.

Argc do bloods twice a day second week of stimming and they do immunes treatment on most people I think. They also do a monitoring cycle which costs you money to begin with. All that being said I would go there in a heartbeat if I had or could borrow and payback that sort of money.

Crgh I know is good. My friend from school has 2 sets of twins from there.

My nephew is from the lister. My sister had pgs and immunes treatment back in 2006.

When is the open day for crgh?

I am going to the fertility show on Saturday. The lister are there with doctors and serum, which another clinic I have been researching


----------



## MrsC78

Thanks Sarah, wow that is a lot of money. Two sets of twins!

I seem to have to talk my dh into each cycle, he always thinks we should waiting in between. At the stage I am now I think if this has not worked then maybe I'll wait till May time, BUT I know that if this doesn't work I'll want to start again in new year. If we move clinics we going to have to do application and testing again so it won't happen straight away.


----------



## SarahMgoo

Mrsc, have you thought about egg donation?

You donate half your eggs but you get a free cycle. I am too old otherwise I would have done it. The cut off is 35.

The lister do egg share.


----------



## MrsC78

Thanks Sarah, I might look into that. After having 4 cycles it is quite a hit on the finances. We are self funded as we do not have NHS.


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Hi Ladies, can I join your feed. Starting natural FET after a failed ICSI two months ago. Excited and nervous. Had a scratch a few weeks ago, and just had AF so hoping for transfer in the next two weeks, although it seems strange not having to do lots of drugs like last time. We're with the Lister and have been very happy so far.


----------



## abike78

Hi Glasshalffull:

We are too with the lister and am looking for transfer in a couple of week.  Good lucl .xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Hi abike78 nice to have someone transferring at a similar time, especially at Lister. I'm there next Wed for a scan which will be day 10 of this cycle. How many frosties you putting back? We were thinking two but it's hard to know what's best.


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies - I tested this morning and bfn for me. My OTD is Tuesday so slight bit of hope but not looking good.  The embryos from this fresh cycle in nov/dec last year, I had a BFP a week after OTD it didn't stay but maybe a miricle may happen!!!!!!


----------



## emmat1974

Hi MrsC78, don't completely lose hope, until your test date you can't be sure x


----------



## GlassHalfFull

Really sorry to hear MrsC78, lets hope it's a late implanter x x


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

Thank you all for your support and also for the info on clinics.
MrsC - I'm sorry for your BFN but wait for your OTD, sometimes it takes a bit longer for the HCG to surge. Good luck for tomorrow!

AFM - My clinic wants to have some further tests done. I'll go for a blood test this week to check my immunes and then they want me to have a hysteroscopy which involves general anesthesia  I'm not happy about it as I thought it could be done with local or even sedation but a doctor will give me a call this week to explain further. Has anyone had an hysteroscopy?


----------



## MrsC78

Hi ladies - thanks for messages. Was a bfn this morning, have cramps now so think af is on its way! I will test in morning though.

Marilu- I has hysterocopy at the end of August, I asked to be knocked out completely. Felt fine after the procedure.


----------



## lisasimon1

mrsc78 - I am sorry  to read your news


----------



## Flipper2

Ladies I need your advice urgently, I did join this thread a while back but everything had been straight forward until now.  I got a call from clinic to say that transfer maybe tomorrow and that they want to put me on Dexamethasone tomorrow. My nk's were all fine apart from one CD56% which was 13.3 with normal range (2-12). Having quickly looked dex up on internet it looks worrying that there are no proven studies to day it works but lots of negative effects that could be on the foetus.. I am now really dubious about taking it and feel like I want to say I'm not going to take it but don't know if the clinic will still go ahead with transfer.  Any advice from those who know anything about it would really help me as right now I am so stressed and worried. Xx


----------



## abike78

Hi Ladies

Sorry for the lack of personals.  I have not been around for a while.

Can anyone offer me some advice?  I am currently 3 days late on my period. Is this normal being on Suprecur injections from day 21?  I can feel it coming, but it is driving me mad.

I am going for a scan tomorrow if nothing has happened to see what is going on.

Thanks

NIcky


----------



## Flipper2

Well not that anyone bothered to reply but my embryo didn't survive the thawing so I didn't need to worry about taking steroids as wasn't given a chance. Devastated doesn't come close. Last time I was on here 3 years ago it was the most supportive part of the process but this time I feel quite let down that nobody replied. Oh well that's the end of my journey and this is my last post on ff. Good luck to all those still dreaming and hoping, never give up and always stay positive.


----------



## HannahBox

*MrsC* - Sorry to hear your news   

*Flipper* - So sorry to hear your news, I was just in the process of writing you a personal when I saw you had updated. Will you try again or are you stopping IVF now?   

*Abike* - I'm afraid I don't know the answer to your question either! Hope it sorts itself out though, let us know how you get on.

AFM, I saw my consultant yesterday and transfer is set for this Thursday (eeek!). I am having a natural cycle this time, so just cyclogest after ovulation. I have used an OPK, which was faint last night and very strong this morning. However, it seems to have faded into nothing now... Really hope that I have got this right as it affects all the timings! I am due to ovulate tomorrow anyway according to my online calendar, so it does fit in ok x x x


----------



## louisenburton

Hi all 
weve just had a BFP on a home test (well four of them) and our official blood test is tomorrow 
as we had a miscarriage in feb and lost our gorgeous twin girls im terrified


----------



## lisasimon1

congrats Louise.  just stay positive      wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## louisenburton

hey lisasimon - congrats and fingers crossed for us all


----------



## louisenburton

Flipper - everyone has stuff going on - im sorry you feel let down but I think the post is a bit harsh isn't it ? Sorry things haven't gone well


----------



## RDB2002

Hi ladies!  I'm back after a much needed holiday to visit family back in the States.  It was so nice to be away from all the baby making business for a while.  But now back and have my follow up appointment with Dr. on Tuesday following our failed FET in October.  I'm wondering if anyone has ever tested for the Protein B Integin?  It is a protein in the lining of the Uterus that can be 'turned off' in people with recurrent miscarriages or implantation failures and is common in women with endometriosis.  Apparently the protein can be 'turned back on' with letrozole or femara.  Is this a common protocol in the UK?  Has anyone else heard of it?

Sorry for the lack of personals, I'll try to catch up this week 

R x


----------



## keepontrying

Hi everyone. 
This is my first ever post so please bare with me!!  
I am just about to start a FET, and wanted to reply to RDB2002 as I will be using Letrozole on days 2-7. I have adenomyosis and endometriosis ... amongst a few other things!!!! From what I understand there are trials going on at the moment, but initial research shows it helps with endo ladies. So my consultant suggested giving it a try with an endo scratch too. I think I will be the first to try at my clinic, so not standard protocol.
Wishing everyone lots of luck. Will post again as will be nice to have some company for this cycle xx


----------



## RDB2002

Hi Keepontrying, welcome to the group!  

Thanks for replying about the letrozole.  Did you have any testing before it was prescribed?  Is your clinic in England?  Good luck with your cycle!

R x


----------



## keepontrying

Hi RDB2002!
I have not had testing done, have had 4 BFN so probable implantation issues, but questionable embryo quality until my last cycle, when I changed clinic and protocol.
From the reading I have done, ( which is a fair bit  )  it helps with the ladies missing the protein B integrin, but makes no difference in the outcome of ladies who do not. So as far as I can see no risks and worth a shot!!
I am having treatment in the UK, as understand there is a clinic in Spain that they work closely with who are doing a trial with letrozole and FET, I am not doing it as part of their trial but am using their protocol. Please ask if you need more info.
Good luck with your follow up appointment today, I hope you get a plan in place which you are happy with.
I am waiting for AF to appear so that we can get started, no surprise that she is playing hide and seek 
keepontrying x


----------



## jsmithuk

Hi just had my 3 frosties warmed up today and 2 good ones transfered so its that 2 week wait time. Xxx


----------



## RDB2002

jsmithuk - Congrats on being PUPO!  I hope the TTW goes fast for you!

keepontrying - Thanks for the info, I feel better knowing I'm not the only person out there turning over every rock in this process!  
Despite having two frozen embryos our Dr. recommended another fresh cycle to us and doing NK testing and Chromosomal testing and then testing any embryos for problems.  Hubby and I are not keen on that route and told our Dr. that we are at the end of the road with IVF.  DH and I have been at this for 91/2 years, we are moving away from England next year and to be honest, I don't want to do another fresh cycle.  We have another two frozen embryos in Oklahoma...so two more chances for a pregnancy and then we are adopting.  I want to throw as much as we can at the next cycle that we can since it will be our second to last try.  

Dr, at first, was not very receptive to me wanting to have my lining tested, he said there wasn't enough "proven" data that Protein B makes a difference.  The studies I have read sound promising though, I think especially for women like us who have endometriosis.  I finally got him to agree that he would prescribe me letrazole if I wanted it (without testing since it isn't available), so most likely we will add that to our protocol in addition to an endo scratch, intralipids, clexane and maybe steroids.  I thought it was interesting that by the end of the appointment my Dr admitted that my clinic is working on getting kits to test Protein B and other things...just think it is funny that he was pushing a fresh IVF plus tons of tests before we flat out refused him.  

Our cycle probably won't start until Jan or Feb.  I hope AF starts for you soon so you can get the ball rolling!  And I'll be interested to hear how the letrozole works for you 

R x


----------



## keepontrying

jsmithuk - Wishing you lots of luck for you 2WW. Hope it whizzes by and gives you a BFP. x

RDB2002 - the outcome of your appointment sounds really positive. I believe you have to be your own advocate in this process, and gut feelings count for a lot too. I sometimes think Drs can lose sight of the fact that there are not endless funds to pay for treatment etc and the emotional impact of IVF. I think your plan sounds great, and I really hope that it is the magic formula for you!!!!! 

I started my letrozole this morning, I take it twice a day days 2-7, have a scan on day 10, and then trigger injection when that say. Transfer about 5 days after trigger I think. I have had the endo scratch, and will do the clexane, steroids, aspirin after transfer. 

On the plus side I went gluten free about 6 weeks ago and for the first time ever I have had no pain with this AF, and normally she is a bit*h. So that will spur me on to continue for this FET, Oh i do miss cake though  

xx


----------



## RDB2002

Keepontrying - how exciting to be starting your cycle!  Fingers and toes crossed it all goes smoothly for you and you have a great outcome!  I've also been gluten free (although I backslid during my recent holiday!) and I also limit most dairy (only eat organic cheeses, mostly goat), I don't normally have pain with my endo, but I've read a lot that a GF and dairy free diet are good for reducing inflammation so I'm hoping it helps my endo.  I don't miss bread, but t is soooo hard to resist brownies and biscuits!!!


----------



## Roseygold

Hello, I am new to this site & basically our FET is tomorrow & I am really excited. We sadly had a miscarriage back in july with our first embryo & I a worried about the thawing process with the FET!. Anyway good luck to everyone can't wait to read about your successful FET. 

Oh! Question if I may With a FET that is at blast stage how do they calculate your due date please? 

Many Thanks 
E.


----------



## Ballboy

Good luck to all you ladies !!!!

I started on this thread and I'm now 22 weeks pregnant. It does happen xxx


----------



## Lauren222

Hi I'm new to this part of the site. Can anyone give me an idea of how long the process takes to have a FET? So from start of a period to the transfer? Do they put you on the pill or isn't it necessary?
RSVP thanks to all.
x


----------



## louisenburton

*rsvp* it depends on our clinics protocol

*roseygold* at our clinic they calculated your day 0 (which would be conception date) 5 days before the day of FET. Or you can always calculate from first day of last period


----------



## Lauren222

Sorry I think my question wasn't clear I meant how long from when you decide you are ready to begin the process do u have the transfer. Do u say wait for a period then have 2 weeks for lining and then u r ready to have the implantation for example? 
Good luck to all on here xxx


----------



## keepontrying

Lauren222 - it all depends on whether you are dong a natural or medicated cycle. If natural yes about 2 weeks, if medicated I think you have to down reg first which adds time on.

jsmithuk - How are you getting on? Hope the 2WW is not dragging for you too much.

Roseygold - How did your thaw go? Hope you are now PUPO.

Ballboy - Congratulations! Its always great to hear it can work.

RDB2002 - I made a flourless chocolate cake for my father in laws birthday the other day, and even if I do say so myself it was delicious!!  It served about 15 as was quite rich, but a massive hit, and you certainly did not miss the flour!!! Quite like a brownie, so shout if you would like the recipe.

I am doing a natural FET, but used letrozole days 2-7, which seems to act a bit like clomid. I had a scan yesterday and today, my biggest follicle was 20mm. So I did my trigger today, have another scan on Monday to check that I have ovulated and then transfer on Wednesday!  My consultant initially said I could only have 1 blast transferred, but today she agreed to transfer 2 if I really wanted to. I have had 4 failed fresh cycles. She said my odds were 30% with a single blast, 40% with 2 blasts but a 20% risk of twins. I think we are prepared to run that risk, providing they thaw OK.
Xx


----------



## louisenburton

Sadly im going to be leaving this board

Hubby and I suffered another miscarriage on Friday 22nd - beyond devastated

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Roseygold

Hi keepontrying.

Our embryo thawed & suvived with a grading of 4AA. We had it done on wednesday so we are 5 days in not counting wednesday. I have been feeling sick a lot especially today,  but so worried it is all in my head after our miscarriage in july. I believe the word petrified we will get a negative result on sunday the 8th  .

How are you doing??

Love Roseygold ( E ) xxxxx


----------



## keepontrying

louisenburton - So very sorry to hear your heartbreaking news. This is such a tough journey, I hope you are getting plenty of support and hugs. x x


----------



## keepontrying

Roseygold - How is the 2WW going? Nearly there, I hope you get a positive on Sunday.

I had my 2 blasts thawed yesterday, only one survived. They were 5AA before being frozen, so pretty gutted. The blast I had transferred kept 95% of it's cells, but they said it was still compacted, so not taking that as a great sign. So my test date is Mon 15th Dec, not feeling very positive. I hate the 2WW!!!

Good Luck to everyone xx


----------



## Roseygold

Keepontrying OMG! I think the 2ww has to be the hardest thing ever. I had really bad period pain yesterday but today feeling really really sick, so who knows hun. I really want to do a test but I cheated last time which was the worst thing to do. Roll on sunday!  I just want to know now. I can't bring myself to think I am or could be, so scared because of last time.

I am sorry about your embryo not serving hun, but don't rule the other one out u just don't know in life. I have everything crossed for you I really really do. Good luck & please let me know I am thinking loads & loads of positive thoughts for you.

Do you have any more frozen?

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keepontrying

Hi Roseygold,
Thanks for your positive thoughts, and likewise for you. I hope you get a wonderful early xmas present!
I have also got 2 day 3 embryos frozen, so we would have one more FET before calling it a day.
Will be keeping everything crossed for you on Sunday xx


----------



## Roseygold

Hi Keepontrying, 

Same as us then, we have 1 left also and that will be us after also.
I will let you know how Sunday goes only 2 sleeps left!
Please let me know how you get on on the 15th.

This would be the best Christmas ever! My mum will become a grandma for the first time so she is super anxious also (she is terminally ill) so will be the bestest gift for her.

I hope you have the greatest Christmas gift also, I really do with all my heart xxxxx 

xxxxxx


----------



## Roseygold

I am devastated to say our test was negative this morning.


----------



## keepontrying

Roseygold - am so very very sorry. This whole IVF process and infertility can be so horribly cruel. I know there is nothing more I can say ... thinking of you xx


----------



## Guest

Hi all 
New to this thread, thought I'd join you. 
They thawed 7 of my embies Friday, 5 survived. Et on Tuesday! So nervous this is my first fet so it's all new to me! Will I have to WAIS 2weeks from Tuesday to test? It's a natural fet I'm doing xx


----------



## zangazanga

just had a FET last saturday had a previous failed cycle last october ,dunno what to expect this time but im trying to keep my hopes up.good luck to u too try to be positive


----------



## Kaz786

Hi every one I'm new here, I need your help if any one going throw same as I hade frozen embryo transfer 2 days blast and been put back 2 after 14 days blood test came positev but hcg level was only 27 and after 48 hours gon up to 87 and then after 4 days it's gon to 84    really worried next bet will be coming Friday week later any one know what's going on nurses saying its will be miscarriage and I have been spoting very dark discharge it was day 18

First blood test day 14 hcg.      27
    
Day 16.                      Hcg. 87
  
Day20.                        Hcg 84


----------



## Roseygold

Good luck for monday keepontrying I am think of you.

We have an appointment on Tuesday to see about our 3rd & final FET.

Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## sophielawther

Hi everyone, this is my first post like this, so forgive me if it is not great.  I have been reading but not joining and now I am ready to dip a tentative toe.  I could write a book on my issues. 7 miscarriages, one ectopic and 10 years trying! Anyway, I had icsi at the start of the year which did not work.  I had FET on the 27th NOvember , with two 8 cell top grades frosties. I am also on prednisone and clexane for an immune disorder, this is the first go with both meds. I tested at 8dp3dt and got a strong positive on frer. Really early! At 11dp 3dt a clearblue said I was 2-3 weeks and my hcg level was 4100 at 16dp 3dt. I am hoping it doubles, I will be getting the results tommorrow.  I think the number may just indicate twins! I am so very scared after all the loses and dont want to get too hopeful.  I have got to try to believe that this will work despite the heartache and past failures.  It is difficult to remain positive.  Good luck to everyone in their 2ww.  Miracles really can happen.


----------



## Suri66

Hello everyone. This is my first post, but I have been hovering around for a long time, sharing all your happy and heartbreaking experiences. I wanted so much to share with you my happy news that I am pregnant (finally!). I had FET on 29 November in Prague and have just done my third clearblue test this morning. The longed-for cross popped up very quickly. I had tested on what I thought was my OTD last Friday and it was negative. I was so devastated I couldn't even tell my better half. I noticed though that after a few minutes (of staring at the result in desperation) that a very faint blue line appeared. I decided that I wouldn't come off my medication and test again on Sunday. This test came up with a faint positive. Today's result is a strong indicator. It just hasn't sunk in. I owe a lot to this forum. Through reading about your experiences, I have learned so much. Thank you. Good luck to everyone who is starting out, or just starting their 2ww. I asked for a miracle on Saturday night and got it on Sunday morning... You see miracles do happen. Love to everyone.


----------



## Suri66

SophieL, congratulations on your brilliant news. Suri


----------



## keepontrying

Congratulations to the BFPs!
Was a BFN for me yesterday. That's my 6th failed cycle. We have 2 day 3 embryos left, but not sure I have the heart to use them. Will go for my follow up in January and see what they say.
How did your appointment go Roseygold?


----------



## Roseygold

Keepontrying sorry about your result hun it is difficult. Do you have a follow up date in January? 

Our appointment was ok we will be starting our 3rd & final FET on the 21st day of our January cycle so providing all is well & we survive the thawing we will be on the dreaded 2WW again. I have decided to take two weeks off work & have a holiday.

Please let me know how u get on in January hun. 

Congrats to everyone who has a postive result that bloody awesome. 

And I'm sorry for the negative, I know how it feels xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

Rosygold and Keepontrying - I'm very sorry for your BFNs, it's so disheartening. sending you lots of   
Suri and Sophielawther - congrats for your BFPs!!!   

AFM - I haven't posted in this thread since my last BFN last October. Since then I've had my thyroid function and coagulation tested and a hysteroscopy. All tests came clear including my endometrial biopsy so I'll be starting my next FET with my period in January. It will probably be a natural cycle like my previous one and they are not changing anything in my protocol. So I'm considering to have my immunes tested, anyone of you have had it done and if so, where?


----------



## sophielawther

Hi everyone, got my results from sunday and today.  Numbers are good.  Hcg went 4100 to 9400 and now 18000 + still feels high for 20 dp 3dt. I'm not complaining though, Suri, such good news about the bfp. It really does feel like a minor miracle when you gave been through a lot,  hope you are getting plenty of rest! My FET was on the 27th, so quite close to yours.  Are you getting an early scan done? 
Thanks so much girls for the support,  even to read this page is comforting that someone else knows and understands. I am truly sorry for the bfn's. I sometimes wonder how much heartache one person  can take!


----------



## PoppyDoc

Hello all

I am going for FET on Thursday and am absolutely beside myself! Quite how I'm going to get through the next 36 hours is anybody's guess. Four embryos came out of the freezer on Monday and three thawed ok. Today we had two 6 cell and one 8 cell one so we're hoping at least one will make it to blast for Thursday. Eek!

It's good to read some positive stories

Poppy


----------



## sophielawther

Marilu, I would say definitely have the immune tests,  I wish I had done it sooner. Maybe the miscarriages may not of happened- who knows. My immune system is overworking and attacks . I live in northern Ireland and travelled to Coventry to see Siobhan quenby in warwickshire. They are amazing, they also do the endo scratch which is supposed to kind off reboot your system to accept an egg and encourage it to implant. I am now on prednisone , started  the day if transfer. I was supposed ti wait for a positive before starting the clexane injections, but the Doctor doing the transfer basically said that it wouldn't hurt ti start straight away since I didn't try it with the failed icsi. I am also on 5mg (double dose of folic). Good luck with your cycle. X
Good luck poppy- weird advice, but try to laugh before, during and after. My consultant was talikng about ' breaking bad' and net flick s. It was surreal but I felt relaxed.


----------



## Marilu

Sophielawther - thank you for the info on immunes.

PoppyDoc - good luck for tomorrow with your ET, I'll keep evertyhing xed for you!


----------



## sophielawther

Popydoc hope it went well. Xxx


----------



## DanielleDavison

Hi everyone, I am having my first frozen cycle in a few weeks   I am having 2 Blastocysts transferred, I pray they will work


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi Girls. I will be starting FET in a few months . I got 4 snowbies from my last cycle - all frozen on day 6 as were alittle slow and didn't get to blast on day 5. I have a  follow up apt on 13th jan but I am curious to know what I should expect when I have FET as I have not had this before. I had my first ivf cycle early December and I was on a ST protocol due to PCO. Plus if anyone could advise me on what questions I should be asking at my follow up apt I would be very greatful. 
Hope all of you have had a merry Christmas and hope we all achieve our dreams in 2014


----------



## Babytinks

Hi all hope everyone had a nice Christmas.  My af came boxing day so had my scan today, my cyst has gone from last cancelled fet so im happy. Starting progynova tablets today and back for another scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## carrie lou

Hi girls. I haven't posted for ages but wanted to give you all a bit of hope.


So my story - TTC baby number two, had IVF/egg sharing in July but sadly BFN. Fortunately I had two frosties from this cycle so went straight to natural cycle FET in August, and to my amazement got a BFP! Tragically I lost the baby at 8 weeks but took comfort from the fact that a frozen embryo clearly COULD thaw and implant successfully. Earlier this month I had our last embryo put back. It survived the thaw really well and on 22nd December I got another BFP! I feel so happy and lucky and just hope so much that this little one sticks around. 


To all of you still waiting for your miracles, I wish you all the luck and happiness in the world. Keep strong


----------



## slb628

So who's ready for a Jan FET ladies?
I am, on a medicated cycle, so started injections to down reg today.
Just wondering who else is joining me on the rollercoaster?
Love and sticky vibes to all x x 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Babytinks

Hi slb, I'm with u! Had my scan today and started my progynova tablets. Got to go back in 2 weeks to see if lining is thick enough. I hope I don't get side effects with the tablets, has anyone else been on these?  

Let's hope 2014 is our year ladies xx


----------



## slb628

Hi Babytinks - not sure which thread we should be on!
I'm day 22 waiting for AF 👹 - one of the few times you want your period to come!! Then scan and like you then start the tablets
Don't remember any side effects but the whole process makes me grumpy and withdrawn from hubby 😕
Good luck and look forward to cycling with you 
X x


----------



## Babytinks

Does anyone know if u have to obstain during an fet cycle?


----------



## leeloupix

Hi Everyone I am due to have my natural FET next week and feeling very anxious.  I had a hysteroscopy on the 23rd December and a scratch done.  My day 14 is next Tuesday am I ment to be having scans this week or using ovulation sticks?  I have been on Pregnacare for a few months and given up alcohol and chocolate but not sure what else I need to be doing to prepare! Any advice would be fantastic xx


----------



## slb628

Hi Babytinks - the headaches have started!!!! :-(
Yes you're not meant to get pregnant so it's abstain or protection for you and hubby!!!!
Hi Leeloupix - I did 1 natural FET and had a mixture of scans and peeing on sticks every day - they try to spot when you ovulate to time putting the embryo back in just after - unfortunately I didn't ovulate that month so had to do an injection to fake it but it all felt like it was too late in my cycle and got a BFN
Best advice is just to try and relax to keep happy hormones up! And folic acid x x
AFM waiting for AF who is due today!


----------



## Roseygold

Hi all you lovely ladies. Happy new year to you all. 

I am at present waiting for my monthly in order to proceed on the 21st day & this will be our 3rd & final FET.

Good luck to all of you & I hope all our dreams of becoming a Mum are successful xxxx

Roseygold xx


----------



## Marilu

Hi there,

so many cycle buddies starting FET in January, excellent! I'll also be starting natural FET with my period in 10 days time aprox. I can't wait! It will be my 3rd and last funded attempt, fingers crossed for all of us!  

Mxx


----------



## LinLou

Hi ladies can I jump in and ask a quick question. 


I am due to have a natural FET this month using no lining thickners at all.  I am confused as I have just emailed my clinic and they have said to have a scan on day 10 for lining thickness and then I asked when I should start using the ovulation test kit and her response was "you don't need to let us know when you ovulate as we are not using your eggs and the embryos are put back on day 16-19 of your cycle (three day old embryos).  I am totally confused now because I thought they put the embryos back at the right time according to when your natural ovulation was?  


What does everyone think?


I am thinking of pulling out now because I really don't think that is right and I think they need to put them in when is best according my own cycle (thing is I have already paid a €500 deposit as it is donor frozen embryos abroad!  Not got much faith in them now.  


I would be grateful for anyones thoughts.


Good luck to everyone going through a cycle now or in the near future


Linlou xx


----------



## carrie lou

Hi Linlou   


I have done two natural cycle FETs plus one that was cancelled so can tell you how it worked for me.


I had a baseline scan on day 3-5 of my cycle to check all was ok. I was then booked for another scan on around day 10, and every 2 days after that until my lead follicle was big enough. Then I took my trigger shot that night and had ET 7 days later (was a 6 day blast in my case). On my cancelled cycle, however, it was discovered at my day 10 scan that I had already ovulated!!!! Must have been my shortest cycle ever; what are the odds? We decided since we couldn't be sure when I'd ovulated, and to guess could be too risky, we had to cancel the cycle. If your womb lining and hormone balance are even a day or two out of synch with the age of the embryo, apparently it may not be favourable for implantation. 


The following month I was back for another try and this time I started doing ovulation tests on day 8 to make sure I didn't miss the boat again. I got a positive on the morning of my day 11 scan and sure enough my follicle was ready to trigger that night. I'm now pregnant as a result of that cycle   


I would say it's a good idea to do ovulation tests for your own peace of mind to make sure you don't miss your chance, especially if you are having to travel abroad and make special arrangements for your treatment. Keep in mind though that as soon as you get a positive result, you must get scanned ASAP. I hope this is helpful, lots of luck


----------



## LinLou

Thank you so much Carrie for your advice and huge congratulations!  I will speak to my clinic further about this as I have never heard of not tracking your ovulation for natural FET. 


Thank you 


Linlou


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

How is everyone?
LinLou - I'm on my 2nd natural FET and I've always been asked to track ovulation. I can't understand how any clinic could possibly decide on the transfer day without knowing when ovulation took place  

I have my first scan next week and I'll start using OV sticks from Monday (CD7 of my cycle). Actually I'm using a fertility monitor which is very convenient.

How are my cycle buddies doing?


----------



## Paulapumpkin

Hi, can I join this thread? I'm cycling with first FET in March.  Fresh cycle and first IVF attempt I got BFP using double donors in Czech before Xmas but sadly had miscarriage. X


----------



## Marilu

Hi ladies,

Paula - welcome to the thread!

Just a quick update from me. 
I had my scan this morning. They told me that my lining is 7.4mm and I have 1 leading follicle in each ovary (14 and 10 mm). I'm on CD10 of my natural cycle so  this is more or less what they were expecting to see. I've started monitoring ovulation with my fertility monitor and is still showing low. Next scan on Friday to check progression.


----------



## LinLou

Hi ladies


Marilu - I wonder if it is because I will be taking progesterone? Apparently, i am going for a scan tomorrow (day 10) and from that the Dr will then tell me when to start taking my progesterone and what day to fly out - I wonder if it is because I am not relying on my bodies own progesterone production? I am very confused but I have decided I will have to go with what they say - apparently they have a 40% success rate so guess I need to leave it in their hands.  I think if this natural one doesn't work I will do medicated next time.  


Hi Paula - I am so sorry to hear you had a miscarriage - I had one too on my 6th fertility treatment and it is devastating after all the treatment we have had to then have a kick in the teeth like that - life is so unfair!  But you will get there!!!!!


Linlou


----------



## barbiegirl83

hi everyone ..i m new to this group..was really glad to find it ,with ppl going through same thing as me... i was so hopefull wen i did my FET..i had so positive thoughts..then on day 8 got same pains as if AF is on its way ... but again next day ,those crams were replaced to weird teinges,nausea... yesterday i got my test report o day 19 test its negetive ..i m so so down n cant stop crying... i got my 7 eggs retrieved,4 ripe n were fertelized ..left with only one embry o of extremely good quality as per my doc... the moment they showed me embryo before transfer ,i cant tell my feeling..seemed long wait o 7 years going to end soon n we are going to have a baby v soon..but seems all went vain..i m just 30 now,but getting so depressed n dissapointed ...pray for me    all the best for other ladies ,going throu such procedures..may u too get cute babies soon


----------



## magsandemma

Hi all 

I will try to read thro the last few days to see we're everyone is its a very long time since I have been on these boards, but this is my 6th cycle, had my dd on my second Ivf in 2007, since then had one full cycle and this is my third fet, so yesterday we had transfer of two day 3 embies one 7cell and one 8cell, so now for the long 2ww and the craziness it brings, I am having 3 cyclogest a day as well as progynova 4 a day.

Looking forward to hearing how u are all getting on and sharing the roller coaster journey.

Good luck all

Maggie


----------



## shazza76

hi 1st time on this so bear with me did my 1st FET on the 22nd jan and do my hpt
on the 5th feb the 2ww is like hell but could not stand it last night and did a hpt and it was neg do u think its just 2 early for a pos result or am i holding on to something thats not there 2day is day 9 of my 2ww im driving myself mad lol and help would be g8t.

shazza xx


----------



## kele266

Hi everyone, I hope you don't mind me joining you all.

I am currently waiting for FET. I am starting my injections Friday and the emotional roller coaster starts again. I wish you all lots of luck 
Kele


----------



## BabyMeerkat36

Hi Ladies, hope you dont mind if I join you all, x

I am currently waiting to start FET, I am having an Endo Scratch on the 6th of Feb but the transfer not until around the 7th of March....has anyone else had an ES  I am a little confused  

I hope all you Strong and Courageous Ladies are well and staying positive...whatever stage you are at. xx   to all  

BM xx


----------



## icsipgd

Hi all, wondering if anyone can help, was supposed to start 4 sniffs of nasal buserelin on Sunday but instead I used buserelin injection of 50.  When I start to bleed I have to reduce sniffing to twice a day. Does anyone know the equivalent of injectable busereline? Someone said 20. I'm thinking 25. If anyone knows thanks, it will save me ringing the nurses again xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hello... I'm using Buserelin at the moment. My protocol is 0.5 and then reduce to 0.25 when starting Oestrogen tablets. Call your clinic if you are unsure Hun


----------



## icsipgd

thanks Bunny, yes im on the oestradiol tablets too when the time comes, thats great, makes sense too
thanks again
xx


----------



## RSL

Hi,
Can I join you?

Hoping to have FET this weekend. Have 3 frosties. Am 40 so could have them all put back, but not sure....I know it depends on quality after thaw...Any thoughts on number to put back>

Thanks,
RSL


----------



## Roseygold

Hi ladies.

Hope your all ok?.
I am in the middle of treatment, had injection & have started my monthly. Have appointment on monday to have check then start my tablets ... looking at FET on the 2nd of April, this is our last & final FE so not sure where we will go if this one fails.

Anyway thanks for listening. 
Take care
Rosey xxxx


----------



## thewynards

Hope it's ok to join this thread. I have one frostie. Having a natural FET this cycle, thaw dependent. On cd11 waiting for lh surge.x


----------



## Jemadale

Hi every1.im new to this so bear wth me.is any1 having a fet in june of ths year.our first fresh cycle of ivf ended in a bfn so im really scared that its not goin to work this tome either.is any1 goin thro the same thing at the mo.would b nice to hear some similar storys to mine so i knw im nt bein silly coz im freakin out a lil.x


----------



## chuckie33

Following a long break i'm finally ready for a final attempt at FET with our last remaining 2 embryos. I've started my meds and my 1st scan is next week. I'm finding it really hard to think positively given 4 previous failed attempts and known issues. A little out of touch on the do's and don'ts of what I should be doing/eating etc pre/post transfer... Advice ladies?


----------



## TrionaT

Hi everyone! 
I'm just wondering if anyone is taking PRogesterone in OIL during FET cycle and what dose they are on? I know everyone is different and depends on their levels of progesterone but just to get a rough idea ?  I'm taking pessaries at the moment, 900mg mostly vaginally and they are really irritating me , not sure I can keep it up for another 10 weeks! My Clinic are being of no help and have not recommended the OIL . I'm not sure why , Surely as long as my levels are okay it won't matter too much what way I take it and [email protected] pretty miserable with the pessaries. have had bleeding and pain during the 2WW and still have pain at 5 weeks.


----------



## klaire80

Hello everyone, can I please join? I am a newbie and starting pgd because of genetic condition  Have been to first and second appointment where a trans V scan was performed, blood test taken, HB's sperm collected for analysis. Waiting to call them on first day of period. Consultant went through everything with us and we're quite anxious. Told us either 1 or two embryos will be transferred. Not sure what to think with regards to 1 or two. We would love to have two though.. Counting down my pills.


----------



## cazeroo

Hello all, can I join you? Having my first fet, after hospitalization with severe OHSS dashed my chances of a fresh transfer.  Just coming to the end of down regulation injections of burserilin and started progynova, fet on the 17 or 18 july- eeek! I've kept quite a level head through a rough ride so far, but starting to feel anxious and need to stay chilled, any tips? 
Anyone tried counselling for this stage? My treatment is NHS funded and this is part of the package, has anyone experienced it and did it help?


----------



## klaire80

Hi Carezoo, welcome on board. I think this group is kind of dormant. I posted a while ago but no one responded. Everyone is busy I guess. Am sorry about your hospitalisation with OHSS, I hope everything else goes well for you. Just be positive and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I am NHS funded as well but not at your stage yet. I am just about starting pgd, just started my period, informed the hospital and waiting for them to get back to me about starting medications. I hope your transfer goes well next week.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

Hi there's a few of us on the fet buddies June/July. Come and join us on there. X


----------



## klaire80

Cool. Coming now. Thank you


----------



## Rasquel

Hi,

I had two responses to a post I had written but I can't find them now. Can anyone help? Could I have deleted them by mistake? 

Rasquel


----------



## Rasquel

Hi all, 

I have been for a follow up consultation today following my 4th failed cycle. He had suggested I try again in sept using a natural cycle. I'm not sure I trust my body to do a natural cycle. 

I previously posted on here and got two lovely responded but can not find them to respond. If you responded to my previous post, I'm sorry could you re post. 

Rasquel


----------



## BABYHOPE83

Hi Rasquel- I'm very sorry to hear about your 4th failed cycle. Its a very distressing time and emotions and fear run high. I understand how important it is to talk to other women who are going through similar things as you - sometimes to just get it off your chest and other times to seek advice. The website is a little confusing at first- I tend to use the search bar on the right hand side and type in keywords about my situation and see where it takes me. I always use the forums and don't go on the chat room. Have you considered putting in a signature on your profile- its a little place where you can put your past history about your fertility problems. It saves people having to ask in order to try and advice you. Some people don't like to but that's completely up to you. 
I read back through some of your posts and I understand that you have had 4 cycles of IVF - were these all donor cycles or just the last one? have you ever gotten pregnant and  miscarried or always got a BFN ?. 
I myself  would never consider a natural cycle as I have PCOS and my periods are definitely not to be trusted but if yours are fairly stable you may find it easier. There has been a lot of ladies who have had medicated cycles on here and then had a natural cycle and they have all talked about how much nicer it was without all the meds. I think if you put in the search box' natural FET you may find the support and answers your looking for.  Also there are posts on here and also generally on the internet that talk about what questions to ask at your follow up appointments. Maybe you should think about it for a while and have a read, talk to a few ladies and if you still are in doubt and have further questions for your consultant then make another appointment to see him/her before you proceed. After all those little 3 snowbies you have got are precious and you need to feel confident that they can work for you. The consultants can advice but they cant tell you what to do and you know your own body more than they do. Big


----------



## Pegunia79

Hi girls I all the time was reading your tread never had courage to join I am 11dp 5fet we transferred to embies and we have got BFP it's our 5 th attempt with Homerton 3 iuiBFN, 1 ivf- BFN, 2nd-BFP   we have got our 14 day beta on 07.08.14 this Thursday , the control line is weaker than our pregnancy line so we hope it will stay there for good, girls, keep your hopes up as miracles happens.


----------



## summerbell

Hello!  Can I be added?  I am about to attend hospital this morning to start the wheels in motion for my first FET after a horrific second IVF cycle.  I ended up with abdominal abscess', ecoli, 2 lots of surgery (now minus 1 ovary, fallopian tube and my appendix), pneumonia and blood clots on my lungs in April this year!  However - we have 7 frosties so here we go again - I know this time won't be so invasive but still feeling nervous!  I have no real idea of what the procedure is this time other than a jab today to switch off my ovaries then HRT in 2 weeks.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream

*Pegunia*, massive congratulations.  X

*Summer*, hi and best of luck. Hope you have a more pleasant experience, it sounds awful  fingers crossed you've got some sticky ones there. X


----------



## Mrsball

Hello
Can I join you please?
Today is day one of my first FET (natural) after my first IVF resulted in BFN. 
I have 2 x 4bb blasts being transferred 
On my bfn I had 1 x 5aa. 
So feeling a bit disheartened that the higher grading didn't work. But a bit more positive after they confirmed today they will transfer both frosties. 
Please survive the thaw little ones!  
X


----------



## borntobeamum

Hello ladies, please can i join in. I have started HRT today ready for FET with 2 embies which we had frozen as i got servers OHSS and was hospitalized as became very very poorly and did not not get to do transfer so our embies got frozen and we are now started this journey.
i am petrified


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies can I join I will be starting my medicated fet cycle tomorrow as my af arrived tonight feeling nervous didn't think I would as in August last year we were blessed with our little boy on our 2nd round of Icsi we have 4 blasts frozen so hoping we will be blessed with a sibling for our Ds!! 
Forgot how much of a emotional roller coaster this is xxxx


----------



## Hira85

Hello ladies can I join in. I have been trying to conceive for 7 years and now have a beautiful bundle of joy my little girl Alisha who is 2 years old from a fresh Ivf cycle. I have 7 frozen embryos from that cycle and about to start a FET. Got my first baseline scan on 21st. 

Any advice on how many to put back in?
Thanks


----------



## LoopyLou21!

Hello ladies, i am also new here. Hope everyone has gotten positive results. I'm currently on day 3 after FET, had 2 blasts transferred so fingers crossed  I too had a bad case of ohss (again) n had to have blastacyst n freeze all (again). I was lucky to have 11 fantastic embies this time round  tho, the first time only got 2. I'm really positive this is the time and it is going to work. It has been an extremely stressful journey so far and I will be devastated if it doesn't work. But I'm having a positive mental attitude, for myself and all of you, fingers and toes crossed!!  x


----------



## Doradoylie

Hi Ladies
I'm 7dp5dt taken me 2 years of ivf to work out hoe to put that all together - think that's right!

Any way 2 blastocysts transferred and think got lots of symptoms boiling hot all the time and headaches not sure if that could be caused by cyclogest?

2 week wait feels like 2 years!!!

Anyone else on similar dates to me? Wishing you all lots of luck out there xxx


----------



## orange73

Hi,

Can I join this thread? I'm due to do a FET medicated cycle starting in mid Oct.  Would be nice to have some support and share experiences...  Don't know about you guys but as we've never done transfer before and looking for a new house, the stress levels are starting to increase in our household!  Strange mixture of being excited but scared at the unknown and the result.

Look forward to hearing everyone's experiences and hopefully, positive and successful treatment cycles!

Orange x


----------



## Loudxx84

Hi all I'm wondering if I can join your thread I'm currently awaiting fet on a natural cycle hope u are all ok 🙏 4 u all xx


----------



## Dolphins

Hi girls, can I join you?

I am on day 11 of my 1st FET cycle having had 3 previous fresh IVF with ICSI Cycles.  The third cycle I was successful, and I had a son born in the summer of 2013, who unfortunately came 11 wks early (he must have been too impatient).

He survived, but just! And now he is over a year old I am ready to try again for a sibling for him.  I have got mixed feelings, on one hand I so very much want and hope that I have a successful cycle again, and have a full term pregnancy this time, but on the other hand I feel scared that I am going to have another premature child again, as my chances double with already having had one.  I am also scared of having a miscarriage or stillbirth, but at the same time I am excited that I have got this far again, so mixed feelings really.  I will be grateful for your support at this difficult time, and look forward to hearing from you very soon. 

Bye for now. 

xx


----------



## TwinkleEggy

Hi Girls can I also join.

I have FET using DE aboard ; ET end of Nov. Just had fibroids removed again for the second time this year .  I start Buserelin injection today but meds haven't arrived, so starting several days late.


----------



## Kuki2010

Hi Ladies,
Can I join the group as well please?
I on day 2 period with meds for immunes. It is a natural FET. I did have 4 medicated FETs in the past and did not. This one will be a triggered natural. I am trying to be positive about it.
My ever last cycle and end of IVF journey. Although I love to have more kids but I just cannot do any more IVFs. Just don't have the power to fight it anymore. 
Wishing you all ladies lots and lots of luck. Looking forward to getting toknow you all.
Love. Kukixx


----------



## mariafrances

Hi All - I'm about to start my FET cycle next week. My doctor has prescribed Viagra but not in pill format, instead in vaginal suppositories. Problem is, I believe you need to get these on custom order but every pharmacy I've tried says they don't do this. I believe ARGC prescribes these. I'm wondering if anyone out there has been prescribed this and knows how to go about obtaining it? Thanks very much!


----------



## kitkatd

Hello All
I am hoping to get chatting to some people on here. 
I started buserlin injections on 29th December and have a blood test due on 12th January.
This will be my first FET after a miscarriage from 1st fresh cycle.
I am under the care of saint marys in Manchester.
The nurses reckon it may be the first week of February for the transfer if all goes according to plan.
Is anyone else on a similar process to me and/or anyone else under saint marys ?
Would be nice to chat with those that are in a similar situation to me.


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi kitkatd 

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join, I was on here back in September with a fresh cycle but got a bfn, but I have two frozen babies , we tried a natural fet in oct but my body was still too sore from EC , so we waited and tried again in nov, but still there wasn't follicles big enough to carry on , so we decided to go for a medicated cycle this time so fingers crossed we get further this time, I started my meds on the 1st jan so great way to start the year, so I'm on day 12 and transfer should be 2nd feb if all goes well.


----------



## Jennyp80

Hi ladies, I'm due  a FET early Feb and on a controlled cycle this time after a failed attempted natural cycle before Xmas. Literally throwing everything at it this time as our last 2 embies, had the scratch, not going to work through this time either  but wondering if anyone has had any experience with embryo glue and if it's worth asking my clinic?


----------



## kane and Able

Hi Jenny,

I had my first ever pregnancy after a fresh donor egg transfer in November 14 we are with the EUGIN clinic in Barcelona, saw heart beat at 7 weeks then no heart beat at 10 weeks, missed miscarriage absolutely heart broken.

We have decided to be positive as we did actually get pregnant and that is a massive plus for us. When our donor provided her eggs she provided 6, 5 of them fertilised so i had two transferred and 3 frozen. We are going back to Barcelona and when my periods have returned properly we will have the transfer of the frozen ones, this is going to be around end of March, so i am trying to eat healthily and regulate my hormones so everything in my body can get back to normal.

I have read about the scratch please can you tell me more about it? I have heard about the glue but my clinic so don't worry about it as the embryo implanted by itself last time so no need but i just want to do everything possible to make this work.

Not long for you to go before your transfer, are they doing the transfer on the day that they defrost them? How many days developed were the embryos before they froze them?

Thanks for your help.....

Sam
^Reiki^


----------



## Jennyp80

Hi Sam

Thanks for sharing your story and so sorry to hear about your last attempt but so positive that you got to pregnancy stage, that's a good sign for your next try with your frosties. Ours were day 5 when frozen, we have 2 left and having both transferred to hopefully give us double the chance!
The scratch is a very short procedure my clinic recommended that can assist with implantation as that seems to be our problem as never been pregnant although have always have top quality embryos. It's not pleasant but only lasts a few minutes and I'm sure everyone is in the same boat, it doesn't matter what you have to go through if there is  a chance of a positive pregnancy, I'll go through anything!

I'm pretty sure they defrost and transfer on the same day but not actually sure about that, got my first scan in about a week

All the best of luck Sam, fingers crossed for us all. X


----------



## kane and Able

Hi Jenny,

Thanks for your reply. Did you pay for the scratch? Where or how do you go about having it done and is there a time before transfer that you have it?

Its not long for you now, I really do wish you all the luck in the world. Do you know what day your transfer will be? 
I guess you already know all the stuff for assisting implantation, some Brazil nuts, a little fresh pineapple every day during your 2www. This time i listened to ZITA WEST relaxation CD every day on my 2ww it helped chill me out and it makes you visualise your little embryos implanting, i highly recommend it.

Please let me know how you get on.

Sam
xx


----------



## Peacelily35

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on here since miscarrying in August after fresh transfer. Royal infirmary didnt have room to schedule next round until 8 months later - had hoped it would only three months as I felt ready. It's been a long wait but here I am now. Feeling strong again and have started Decapeptyl down reg for FET next month. They have told me it could take up to 7 weeks to do transfer depending on my lining. My lining was nice and thick before down reg and as you all know they want it very thin during this time - only to make it thick again afterwards! 
Anyway, I don't want it to drag on as this Decapeptyl is horrible. I know that raspberry leaf tea helps make our lining nice and thick. But my question is: *does anyone know any tricks/teas to help it to become thin? *Having a scan soon and if it's thin enough I can start the up reg tablets. But if not it may be cancelled. Any advice appreciated! I will have a scroll through this topic for some tips too. 
Lots of luck to you all xx


----------



## Claire239

Hi everyone! I had my FET on Thursday 26th, 1 x grade 3BB Blastocyst on board which survived the thaw perfectly! I was on a short artificial cycle using HRT & Progesterone, it was so much nicer than all the invasive injections. This is my 4th FET & I have had 2 fresh IVF cycles also, 1 bfp which ended up a chemical sadly.

All the very best to everyone & hopefully we can support each other through our FET journeys   xx


----------



## Atutu

Hi Everyone,
This is a very unsettled period for me and iv gone through alot physically and emotionally.
I Finally had my FET on satuday 28/3/2015 and had two embryo,s day 5&6 put back.
Im still on clexane injection 20mg x1 and cyclogest  pesseries x2 daily.
Hoping for a BFP 6th April fingers crossed.


----------



## Loud rica

Hey .. I had my frozen egg transfer today. It was a 5 day blastocyst that was partly hatched. Thought I would jump on here for some support in he 2 week wait. Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## martian mom

Hello my good women am a newbie to the forum. I had IVF late October last year and OHSS, so the doctor advised I have them (50 embies, half of which I donated). I went back for FET January and it didn't take. Am going back in 2 weeks. Irony is that I have to fly from Zambia to South Africa 1000+km. I spoke to an acupuncturist in Johannesburg who advised I can go to a few sessions 4 days before the FET and 2 days after. Can someone give me insight on what happens with acupuncture.


----------



## sarahsosa

Hi All

I'm all new to the whole forum thing but thought it would be nice to talk to people that actually understand what I'm going through. I'm not up on all the abbreviations so I'll apologise in advance!! lol I had my FET yesterday I has 2 5 day blast put back in. I had 1 on my first go so hopefully will end up in a BFP this time!! I am having a few light cramps which im not sure is a good thing or a bad thing as on my fresh cycle I was still having pain from the EC when I had the ET so not sure if I had them or not. I'm only on day 2 of the 2WW and its killing me already not sure if I can hold out until the 15th!!
Good luck to all the ET's I pray for you all! xx


----------



## Audiprincess

Hi ladies

Please may I join you?

We had 2 x 3 day frozen embies transferred 30/03/15! 10 days to go til OTD I want to stay in this PUPO bubble forever as this is our last ever go!

How's everyone getting on? Xx


----------



## Hopefulash

Hi everyone,

I had my final chance with FET yesterday and I'm already going a bit crazy! Anyone else got an OTD around the 19th? My previous FET failed with a perfect blastocyst so I'm not feeling too optimistic. I'm full of a cold too, I had bronchitis the last FET. I've had 2 six day hatching blasts transferred 4AA quality. Hubby says I get ill die to the stress, I hope it doesn't effect anything.

Baby dust to all of you in the 2WW, this is truly the hardest part. Looking forward to hearing how you all get on xx


----------



## Atutu

I just got my pregnancy test back and they were negative and am besides myself in grief.

For everyone at the 2ww stage I wish you good luck and try to get loads of rest,
I know first hand how anxious you will all be feeling.

I posted when I did my transfer and not even one person responded to offer encouragement or something and  I felt so alone and the purpose of joining a forum defeated.
I'm praying for you my 2ww ladies....hopefulash,Audiprincess,sarahsoso and everyone else.


----------



## Audiprincess

Atutu I'm so sorry to hear about ur BfN Hun, sending you the biggest hugs, I'm sorry you don't feel like you've had any support here-I've only just found this group... Theres a 2ww thread that's more active and loads of support there- maybe look at joining that one if you decide to cycle again in the future, be kind to yourself and take the time you need to grieve, feel free to Pm me if you ever want to 'chat' xx


----------



## Atutu

Thank you for your kind words Audiprincess.xxx.


----------



## HappyMommy

Hi,
I had FET 2 gradeB, 5days blasts trasfered on 20,April,15.
I got a BFP on 10th day the ET.
My HCG was 469.
I am too scared to have another test which is due tomorrow, Beacause I am not feeling any symptoms  i.e no nausea, no morning sickness.I had those symptoms with my previous pregnancies.
The medications I am on, are progynova, duphaston and cyclogest passeries.
I am also worried about using these HRT drugs, would it have any  bad effect on my baby?


----------



## daisy17

Happymummy every pregnancy is different I didn't get and signs or symptoms with my first no sickness or anything! But congrats I'm sure everything will be fine! 

I'm currently on my 2ww nearly finished... Have 2 blastocyst put back in on the 30 April, not feeling much other than usual cramps, but hopefully we'll go there!


----------



## Rubi

Ladies,

Sorry for just asking a question but I've just been told that my FET needs to be cancelled because I have 
Ovulated. I'm confuse, I thought it didn't matter. Lining was very good 12mm @ day 14. Your comments are much appreciated. I'm very upset as I'm expecting transfer in one week😥😥😥. Thanks


----------



## aprillia

Hello

Looking for some guidance please. We have started IVF and know we need to go through ICSI. Just got the news that we are going in for retrieval on Friday. Was so excited that its all happening so quickly but Nurse told us that there will be no transfers this time as they are going to freeze all of them. Is this normal. They have  been monitoring me with blood tests as follicle growth was very fast so they were worried about OHSS but I have had no symptoms and have felt fine apart from bloating. 
Can anyone give me some thoughts on this. Are they putting me through frozen process because my follicles are too many? (around 14 above 17 measure) or is it because they are worried about OHSS?
Any comments would be greatly appreciated, this is my first time on here and just want to hear from someone that has gone through it.
Confused!!


----------



## bexyboo

Hello lovely ladies ... Wondering if anyone could answer a few questions ... We were blessed  with b/g twins in 2014 after 9 years of Ttc and we have 2 blasto embys we are hoping to try in May June time my questions are how long is the protocol? do you start on day 1 when your period begins or is it later on? if it's medicated what drugs are usually used and roughly the cost of them ... Did u take pregnacare for a few months before an FET or just use  folic acid ? I have my cons appt mid February but would like to get a little knowledge before! 

Hope your all doing good baby dust being sent your way!!!


----------



## chocoholic17

hello ..
I have just started as today is my day 21 of ferc at boston place - I have done ivf before at hh ..
but I seem to have forgotten everything.


----------



## Tiktak86

Hi 

Aprillia, my first round of ICSI ended on 7dp5dt with a huge bleed and I developed OHSS during egg stimulation. I believe I lost that embryo because I became unwell from the OHSS. I think it's a great idea your clinic suggesting freezing embies, gives your body a chance to heal and be even stronger. 

I'm currently #2 FET transfer 9dp and I'm getting bad cramps. So worried AF is imminent, I keep going loo to check. I did hpt 5dp and got BFN, to be honest I've lost all hope. I live with in laws and last cycle I kept very active maybe a bit too active, but this time my mum has made me promise I will not leave my bed for two weeks. I try to walk during the day to keep blood flowing but I suppose no blood yet. Should I be worried about the cramps and should I still have them on 9dp?


----------



## shannonfyfe




----------



## Ballboy

Hey ladies, I had FET transfer today. Two lovely top grade embryos are now in the oven... I have a little boy who is two from the same batch. He was a FET too.

My Dr told me today that he only does FET unless people specifically ask for fresh - his results are that good, he's on a winning streak at the moment with 80% success rate!

Slightly terrified by twins but I'll take whatever is thrown my way!!!

Good luck ladies x


----------



## Bonner

Hi girls. Had FET yesterday 5AA 4BB I hope I get a positive!!!!


----------



## sllyrbbt

We have a beautiful four month old daughter from ivf using a donor egg. I can't say enough about Reprofit and the staff there. I have 6 frozen donor eggs and want to do FET this coming spring. My period hasn't returned yet as I'm still breast feeding. Does anyone know if my period has to return before doing FET or do they have medication that fixes that Also, has anyone put in 2 embryos and has had a previous c-section?? We opted to put in 2 during out first round of ivf due to my age (46 yrs), and the cost of trip to Brno Czech ( we live in Canada).  Only 1 embryo took so we were so glad we put 2 in. So that's why we want to put 2 in this time as well. Reprofit was concerned about uterine rupture if I got pregnant with twins as I had a c-section. I spoke to my OB and she said a rupture usually occurs during labour in less than 1% of pregnancies. My next delivery would be a scheduled c-section at 38 weeks anyway. She would be more concerned about the risks associated with a twin pregnancy. Any thoughts on any of this mamas?!


----------



## FaithHopeLove2016

Thank You everyone for your support. After a few days to think about everything and having spent this morning holding my best friends new baby, I know I have to keep trying.....just because it wasnt meant to be this time doesnt mean it wont be next time.

I'm so sorry Ricks to hear about your BFN. Ive not had a successful round yet, just repeated failures and I know it can be so hard emotionally. 

Claudia its good to hear you already have a plan. 

We need to arrange our review appt. I couldnt face it this week, but feel like next week it will be good to talk it through and plan. I'm going to insist on an immune protocol now weve had repeated BFN's.

Great news PV Congratulations  I agree with Chole if your worried about your thyroid I'd consider speaking with a private GP. 

Chloe, Bippy fingers crossed you get a positive result on your OTD x


----------



## Laura Wells

Hi ladies! I'm a little new to being on a chat room/forum. 
I'm looking for some support really from others who are in the same or similar situation.

I'm about to have a FET this coming Wednesday (10th may 2017). It will be my first FET. I've had 2 IVF ICSI cycles before which were both fresh, one child I lost at 12 weeks through miscarriage and one at 6 weeks classed as a missed miscarriage. 

We were lucky enough to have 2 top quality embryos that were suitable for freezing after the 2nd IVF ICSI, so we are taking that as a positive. Trying to stay positive as much as possible but it's so hard after all the heartache me and my husband have had after trying for 5 years to have a baby with no luck  😢.

I've been taking bruselin (supercar) injections, fragmin injections, progynova tablets, prednisolone tablets, aspirin, pregnacare tablets, and co-enzyme Q10.

Hoping to find some support from you lovely ladies. Good luck to anyone else in the same/similar situation and I'm more than happy to offer any support to others

Xxxxxxx


----------



## IzzyQ

Hi Laura, the last post on here was from Feb, there's a May/June cycle buddies thread..scroll down below Frozen Embryo Transfer and you should find it. See you there!
IzzyQ


----------



## ICSIBABY86

Hiya Im going in for transfer tomorrow 4bb embryo... my 2nd FET but 3rd transfer feeling apprehensive about the quality of my blast! Any success with 4bb ? Thank you


----------

